# 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




> "_Nicht, dass wir das alles für unsere  Gehäusebelüftung bräuchten, aber wenn man sich erst mal vorgenommen hat,  ’ne ernsthafte Lüfter-Sammlung anzulegen, dann neigt man dazu, extrem  zu werden._"​




*1. *Einleitung
*2. *Testverfahren
*3. *Übersicht & Effizienz
*4. *Die Testmodelle im Profil
*5. *Schlussworte
​ 
​* 1. Einleitung
*
  Willkommen zu meinem 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016!

In diesem Thread finden sich die Ergebnisse meiner Messreihen zu zahlreichen 140 mm Lüftern. Das Projekt soll die Beurteilung der Leistung und Lautstärke von Computerlüftern erleichtern. Hierfür werden neben technischen Eckdaten die praktischen Leistungswerte aufgeführt und mit diesen entsprechenden Geräuschaufnahmen in Beziehung gesetzt. Die Vergleiche orientieren sich dabei nicht nur anhand fest definierter Drehzahlen, sondern auch anhand äquivalenter Leistungswerte (effektives Fördervolumen).

  Das Projekt ist über mehrere Monate hinweg in einem privaten Rahmen entstanden und wurde durch eigene Mittel finanziert. Details zur Entstehung finden sich unter anderem in einem Vorbereitungs-Thread hier im Forum.

Ich wünsche ich viel Spaß beim Lesen und Hören!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

- Platzhalter -


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

*2. Testverfahren
*​Die Ergebnisse aus den Messreihen werden in folgenden Kategorien aufbereitet:


*Effizienz:*
Messungen der Drehzahl bei 60, 100 und 140 m³/h Förderleistung 
*Leistungsspektrum:*
Fortlaufende Messungen der Förderleistung in 0,5V-Schritten 
*Lautstärke:*
Aufnahmen der Geräuschentwicklung bei definierter Förderleistung sowie 5V, 7V und 12V.
 *Messung der Förderleistung:

*Der Volumenstrom in m³/h wird anhand eines Anemometers (_testo 417)_ ermittelt. Dafür wird der durch das Testobjekt erzeugte Luftstrom durch ein 100 cm langes Kunststoffrohr geleitet und am anderen Ende durch die Flügelräder der Messgerätes abgetastet. Um sämtliche Luftbewegungen über das Messgerät zu erfassen, wird der Lüfter hierbei in einen abgedichteten Rahmen geklemmt. Innerhalb des Kanals befindet sich außerdem ein etwa 10 langer Strömungsgleichrichter, welcher eine möglichst laminare (d.h. nicht-turbulente) Strömung beziehungsweise Strömungsgeschwindigkeit aufrechterhalten soll.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Drehzahlen der Lüfter werden in sowohl DC (3-Pin) als auch PWM (4-Pin) über eine Aquaero 5 Lüftersteuerung justiert.
Ausgegebene Werte werden erst nach nach einer hinreichender  Stabilisierung der Drehzahl notiert und  zudem über einen Zeitraum von 15 Sekunden gemittelt. Hinsichtlich der  angegebenen Drehzahlen sollte berücksichtigt  werden, dass die Genauigkeit mit sinkender Spannung beziehungsweise  Taktung bei der Pulsweitenmodulation (PWM) aus technischen Gründen  stetig abnimmt. Aus diesem Grund sind Angaben am unteren Leistungsrand  unter Umständen mit Vorsicht zu genießen.

Angaben unter der Rubrik "*Effizienz*" beschreiben die von einem Lüfter benötigte Drehzahl, um die definierte Förderleistung von 60, 100 oder 140 m³/h zu erreichen. Je niedriger der im Diagramm aufgezeigte Wert, desto effizienter arbeitet ein Lüfter. Je höher der im Diagramm aufgezeigte Wert, desto schneller muss ein Lüfter drehen, um das gleiche Leistungsniveau zu erreichen.

Angaben zur Kategorie "*Leistungsspektrum*", welche in den einzelnen Profilen nebst Produktfotografien zu finden sind, umfassen die gemessene Leistungskurve eines Lüfters. Die von dem obigen Messaufbau mit Kunststoffrohr stammenden Daten werden als "*Airflow*" gekennzeichnet und sollen das Einsatzszenario eines Gehäuselüfters widerspiegeln. In einigen Fällen finden sich auch Messungen an einem "*Radiator*". Diese stammen aus einer jüngeren Reihe und wurden für ausgewählte Exemplare an einem Phobya G-Changer (1 x 140 mm) am Eingang der Messstrecke  (Kunststoffrohr) durchgeführt. Die hier zu sehenden Leistungsdaten beziehen sich auf einen höheren Luftwiderstand und können als Orientierung zur Beurteilung der Leistung auf Kühlkörpern herangezogen werden.
​ 
*Geräuschentwicklung**:

*Die "subjektive Lautheit" der Lüfter soll hier nicht numerisch in Schalldruck oder Sone festgehalten werden, sondern aus exemplarischen Geräuschaufnahmen hervogehen. Daraus sollen unterschiedliche Charakteristika wie etwa ein Schleifen, Rattern oder Fiepen eines Lagers beziehungsweise Motors hervorgehen.

Zur Aufnahme wird hierbei ein Haun MBNM 410 Kleinmembran-Kondensatormikrofon an einem Audient iD14 Audio-Interface verwendet. Um die Lüftergeräusche von störenden Umweltfaktoren abzuschotten, kommt eine speziell für diesen Zweck angefertige Isolationsbox zum Einsatz.

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das Mikrofon wird in einem Abstand von etwa 20cm vor dem Lüfter platziert und Zwecks Entkopplung mit einem Nylonband eingehangen. Ein Kabel für die Spannungsversorgung der Lüfter und Speisung des Mikrofons wird über eine kleine, dahinter gelegene Öffnung geleitet.

Vor den Aufnahmen werden die Lüfter jeweils für 12 Stunden mit voller Leistung versorgt, damit sich die Schmiermittel innerhalb des Lagers vor der Ermittlung der Geräuschcharakteristik optimal verteilen können.

Für die Geräuschaufnahmen wird die zuvor gemessene Spannung beziehungsweise prozentuale PWM herangezogen, die einem Fördervolumen von 60, 100 und 140 m³/h entspricht (sofern dieses denn vom spezifischen Modell erreicht werden kann). Zusätzlich finden sich die üblichen Abstufungen in 12V, 7V und 5V respektive 100%, 70% und 40% PWM. Die festgehaltenen Audiosamples werden auf Soundcloud zur Verfügung gestellt.

Bezüglich der Interpretation der Aufnahmen sei anzumerken, dass die Strömungen innerhalb der Box den Großteil der Geräuschcharakteristik ausmachen. Der in einigen Fällen deutlich zu hörende Rauschpegel hätte sich lediglich mit einem erheblich teureren Messmikrofon oder einem rauschärmeren Großmembran-Kondensatormikrofon reduzieren lassen. Letztere kommen leider häufig mit Nierencharakteristiken (hier: Kugel) sowie stärkeren tonalen Färbungen, welche die Beurteilung der Geräusche beinträchtigen könnten.

Zur Bewertung empfiehlt sich ein ausgewogenes Paar Kopfhörer oder ein gutes Paar Lautsprecher, selbstverständlich in einer ruhigen Abhörumgebung.

Um einen Eindruck davon zu geben, wie laut diese Geräuschquellen in Realität wirklich sind, findet sich hier eine Aufnahme des Grundrauschens (14 dB-A), einer HDD und einer ODD als Referenz:

​*Sound Reference & Calibration - Ambient / HDD / ODD*​
Anhand dieser kann vor dem Abhören auch der Wiedergabepegel des Kopfhörers beziehungsweise Lautsprechers angepasst werden.


*Anmerkungen**:

*Bevor es nun gilt, die Ergebnisse der Messreihen vorzustellen, möchte   ich auch an dieser Stelle noch einmal darauf hinweisen, dass derartige   Testverfahren nur exemplarische Blicke auf die Leistung eines Produktes   erlauben. In der Praxis hängt die Effektivität eines Lüfters von   variablen, zum Teil sehr unterschiedlichen Einsatzbedingungen ab. Daher   sind die folgenden Angaben stets als Orientierungshilfe zu verstehen  und  in jedem Fall mit den individuellen Anforderungen in Beziehungs zu   setzen.

Die aufgezeigte Leistung hängt von dem oben  beschriebenen Messaufbau ab und unterliegt keiner industriell  vergleichbaren Norm. Daher sind Vergleiche wenn, dann lediglich _innerhalb dieser Serie_ anzustellen!
​


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

*3. Übersicht & Effizienz*

Für einen ersten Rundumblick über die getesteten Modelle bietet sich eine Tabelle mit einige technische Details und Angaben zum Lieferumfang an:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Im folgenden die Diagramme zur Effizienz (Drehzahl zu Förderleistung) bei 60, 100 und 140 m³/h:_Abweichungen und Messtoleranzen bei der Ausgabe von Drehzahlen  (besonders bei zunehmender Drosselung) seitens der Lüftersteuerung  (Aquaero 5) unter Vorbehalt!

_​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Da sich nicht alle Lüfter auf 60 m³/h drosseln lassen beziehungsweise auf 140 m³/h kommen, können selbstverständlich nicht in allen drei Darstellung  alle Modelle gelistet/gewertet werden.
Zur praxisnahe Orientierung für einen ausreichend hohe Förderleistung und zugleich gemäßigte Lautstärke empfehle ich die Betrachtung des mittleren Diagramms bei 100 m³/h.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

*4. Die Testmodelle im Profil
*
In diesem Abschnitt folgen einzelnen Leistungsangaben sowie Lautstärkeaufnahmen.

*Aerocool Air Force*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


​ 
*Aerocool Dead Silence*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Anidees AI7M Stock Fan*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Antec TrueQuiet*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Antec TwoCool*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Arctic F14 PST*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*BitFenix Spectre*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

*BitFenix Spectre Pro*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Be Quiet Pure Wings 2*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Be Quiet Silent Wings* (Dark Rock Pro 3)


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Be Quiet Silent Wings 2*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Be Quiet Silent Wings 2*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Be Quiet Silent Wings 3*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Cooltek Silent Fan*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Cougar CFD (D14HB)*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Cougar Turbine (CF-T14S)*


> *Anschluss:*
> | 3-Pin (Voltage)
> *Umdrehungen *
> (Hersteller)
> ...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

*Cougar Vortex HDB (CF-V14H)*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Cryorig XF140*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*EKL Wingboost 2*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*EKL Wingboost 2 *(Himalaya II)


> *Anschluss:*
> | 4-Pin (PWM)
> *Umdrehungen *
> (Hersteller)
> ...



*EKL Wingboost 2 Plus*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*EK-Vardar F1*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Enermax T.B. Silence (UCTB14B)*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Enermax T.B. Silence (UCTB14P)*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

*Fractal Dynamic GP-14*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Fractal Venturi HF-14*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*ID-Cooling NO-14025K*


> *Anschluss:*
> | 4-Pin (PWM)
> *Umdrehungen *
> (Hersteller)
> ...



*Nanoxia Deep Silence 1100*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Noiseblocker BlackSilentPro PK-2*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Noiseblocker eLoop B14-2*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Noctua NF-A14*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

*Noctua P14s redux-1200*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*NZXT FN V2*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*NZXT FZ-140*


> *Anschluss:*
> | 3-Pin (Voltage)
> *Umdrehungen *
> (Hersteller)
> ...



*Phanteks PH-F140HP *(TC14PE)


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Phanteks PH-F140MP*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Phanteks PH-F140SP*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex*


> *Anschluss:*
> | 4-Pin (PWM)
> *Umdrehungen *
> (Hersteller)
> ...



*Revoltec Air Guard*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

*Scythe GlideStream *(Ashura)


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Sharkoon Silent Eagle 800*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Silverstone FQ141*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Swiftech Helix-140*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thermalright TY-147A*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thermalright TY-14013 *(AXP-200)


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Thermaltake Riing*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Titan TFD-14025H12ZP*


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Zalman ZM-F4*


> *Anschluss:*
> | 3-Pin (Voltage)
> *Umdrehungen *
> (Hersteller)
> ...


´


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

- Platzhalter -

(Aufgrund von anfallenden Bildern)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

- Platzhalter -

(Aufgrund von anfallenden Bildern)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

*5. Schlussworte
*
Ich hoffe, mit diesem Projekt zur Orientierung auf einem äußerst vielfältigen Markt beigetragen zu können und bedanke mich bei alldenjenigen, die zur Veröffentlichung dieses Threads in der Vorbereitungsphase beigetragen haben.
Fragen und Anregungen zur den gezeigten Messverfahren sowie Erfahrungswerte zu einzelnen Lüftermodellen sind gern gesehen.

Viele Grüße
_DerKabelbinder_


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

sau geile arbeit! Danke!
SO jetzt erstmal ausgiebig studieren!


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Super Richtig gut, Respekt für die ganze Arbeit


----------



## Steini85 (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Eine sehr gute Arbeit die du ablieferst...vielen Dank dafür.

Wenn ich es nun richtig deute sind die von dir oft empfohlenden Venturi wirklich sehr gute leise Lüfter mit einen guten Preis...Denke die werden es werden bei mir.


----------



## Caduzzz (14. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Ja, die Venturi sind verlockend, aber auf max. Drehzahl müssen die ja schon etwas *hust* lauter sein..? Kann mir halt schwer vorstellen, dass die die ganze Zeit ruhig sind und *zack* nur auf max. Drehzahl röhren.

So oder so, ich bin ja mit den Noctua Redux sehr, sehr zufrieden und laut Kabelbinder, wenn ich jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe, sind sie eine gute Wahl aus Kühlung und Lautstärke (Drehzahl).


----------



## Wired (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Nur mal so gefragt warum fehlen bei allen, außer bei dem Venturi, 2/3 der Daten zum Lüfter?



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Ja, die Venturi sind verlockend, aber auf max.  Drehzahl müssen die ja schon etwas *hust* lauter sein..? Kann mir halt  schwer vorstellen, dass die die ganze Zeit ruhig sind und *zack* nur auf  max. Drehzahl röhren.


Ja! Und hierab 2:30 der akkustische Beweis. Aber immer noch ein bisschen leiser als die Noiseblocker PK 2 bei gleicher RPM (in den 2 Videos jedenfalls).


----------



## Kusanar (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Gleich mal abonniert. Wahnsinns Arbeit, vielen Herzlichen Dank 
Auch wenn ich erst mal überrascht war dass die Noctuas (ausgenommen die Redux) sich so weit hinten eingereiht haben


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Meisten Noctuas sind eben nicht Airflow optimiert , sondern primär Kühler/Radiator-Lüfter


----------



## Kusanar (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Also als Gehäuselüfter eher mehr so-la-la? Ich hab bis jetzt immer auf die NF-A's gesetzt... ich glaub beim nächsten Neuaufbau werden es dann doch eher die Redux


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Sieht man ja schon an den wenigen breiten Flügeln. Für einen hohen Austausch brauchst du was mit vielen kleinen, wie eben die HF14. Dafür geht denen sprichwörtlich die Puste aus, wenn du die auf nen engen Radi schnallst


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Vielen Dank für eure positiven Rückmeldungen! 

Ich habe auch noch eine kleine Referenz ganz unten im Kapitel "Testverfahren" angehangen, in dem man einmal den Raumpegel der Box, eine Seagate Barracuda und ein LG GH20 als Vergleich anhören kann:
*Sound Reference & Calibration - Ambient / HDD / ODD*
Das sollte denke ich mal einen ungefähren Eindruck davon geben, wie laut diese Geräuschquellen tatsächlich sein _könnten_ (variiert natürlich mit den räumlichen Gegebenheiten, der persönlichen Empfindlichkeit, einer gewissen Serienstreuung etc.).



Wired schrieb:


> Nur mal so gefragt warum fehlen bei allen, außer bei dem Venturi, 2/3 der Daten zum Lüfter?


Genau genommen ist auch noch der Titan eingetragen 
Das sind die beiden, die ich gestern noch geschafft habe. Der Rest kommt dann voraussichtlich im Laufe des Tages.
Die Kennlinien und Leistungsdaten in der Übersicht sind ja jeweils auch schon online


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Bääh. Ich hatte vergessen wie fies so ne HDD klingt


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Ich bin selbst etwas erstaunt gewesen, wie "subtil" die HDD in solch einer Aufnahmeumgebung klingt. Auf so eine kurze Distanz und mit einem besonders empfindlichen Mikrofon kann man dem - trotz dem (leider kaum zu vermeidenden) Grundrauschen - schon einige Details entlocken, die einem in der Praxis so gar nicht auffallen würden. Ob das hier letztlich eher ein Vor- oder Nachteil ist, muss natürlich jeder für sich selbst entscheiden


----------



## Meroveus (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Diese ganze Mühe lobe ich gerne noch ein zweites mal  und überreiche noch den hier .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Unglaublich, was für eine Arbeit....

Endlich eine Basis, auf der man anderen eine Empfehlung geben kann. Es sind einige Überraschungen drin. Spannend finde ich, das auch einige tendenziell günstige Lüfter unter 5V erschreckend ruhig sind. Meine Empfehlung, lieber zwei leise billige Lüfter bei 5V laufen zu lassen als einen überteuerten hochwertigen bei 9-12V scheint sich zu bewahrheiten.

Dir einen ganz dicken Kuss für diese Arbeit. Vielleicht traust Du Dich nach der ganzen Analyse noch zu einer subjektiven Empfehlung für 
- maximale Kühlleistung
- bester Silentlüfter
- empfehlenswerter günstiger Lüfter

Wenn Du jeweils drei Lüfter definieren würdest, die man sich näher anhören sollte, wäre das sehr hilfreich. Ich höre mir die soundfiles schon länger an, weil sie offen im Netz stehen (Der Kabelbinder | Free Listening on SoundCloud) und bilde mir schon lange eine Meinung. Natürlich muss man erwähnen, wie man die Geräusche zu interpretieren hat. Im Gehäuse, je nach Lüftungsgitter, klingen sie ganz anders. Das wäre vielleicht noch ein Ergänzungstest. Einen ausgewählten Lüfter in drei Variationen einmal frei blasend,  vor einem ordentlichem Lüftergitter aus Rundstahl und durch eines der typischen ausgestanzten Lüfterausgang zu vermessen, und vor allem die extrem hilfreichen Soundfiles aufzunehmen. Ich ahne, dass bei den heute so hochwertigen Lüftern die Art des Austrittes ganz entscheidend für die Akustik ist. Bei meinem nächsten Gehäuse habe ich geplant, ausgesantze Öffnungen auszusägen und durch eingeschraubte Gitter zu ersetzen, oder sie einfach offen zu lassen, wer fasst schon hinter meinem Rechner in den Lüfter?

*@ PCGH,*
gibt es für diese hunderte von Stunden Arbeit irgend etwas wie einen "Lesertest des Jahres" Pokal?


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meine Empfehlung, lieber zwei leise billige Lüfter bei 5V laufen zu lassen als einen überteuerten hochwertigen bei 9-12V scheint sich zu bewahrheiten.



Ne lieber zwei hochwertige auf 5V / PWM, dann hast auch kein nerviges Lagergeräusch


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ne lieber zwei hochwertige auf 5V / PWM, dann hast auch kein nerviges Lagergeräusch


GELDVERSCHWENDER .....

Aber Du hast ja recht. Gute Lüfter sind eine Investition fürs Leben, die heutigen sind schon aus so gutem Niveau, da passiert in den nächsten Jahren nicht mehr viel. Ich glaube kaum, dass ein Silent Wing 3 die heute leisesten Lüfter nenneswert unterbieten kann und wenn doch. Wenn ich die dröhenden Rechner vor zwanzig Jahren mit heutigen vergleiche, wenn ich an alte 40mm Grafikkarten "Dröhnomaten" zurückdenke, dann ist heute schon mit erträglich teuren Lüftern ein unhörbarer Betrieb möglich. Wenn ich an mein Fractal Design R5 PCGH denke, dann sind auch deren Originallüfter bei 5-7V aus 0,5m Enrfernung quasi unhörbar. Wenn ich das vor 15 HJahren gehabt hätte, ein Traum....


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Die Tabelle mit den Hardfacts wäre soweit ebenfalls fertig.
*Übersicht & Effizienz*

Hoffe, dass verschafft etwas Überlick 
Ergänzungen und Korrekturen können übrigens gerne angemerkt werden!


----------



## Hansi92 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Respekt für die Arbeit! Das ist einfach eine klasse Arbeit.

Mir ist aufgefallen das der Volumenstrom meist deutlich höher liegt als wie von den Herstellern angegeben. Siehe Thermaltake riing, laut Hersteller 100 weniger.
Nun weis ich auch z.B. das auch bei dir die Silent Wings brummen und nicht nur bei mir. Also brauche ich neue Lüfter


----------



## Wired (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Genau genommen ist auch noch der Titan eingetragen
> Das sind die beiden, die ich gestern noch geschafft habe. Der Rest kommt dann voraussichtlich im Laufe des Tages.
> Die Kennlinien und Leistungsdaten in der Übersicht sind ja jeweils auch schon online


Ahso, du machst des auf Paketart wie bei Datenübertragungen. Dann scheib ich au schon mal danke für diese "kleine" Aufstellung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Tabelle mit den Hardfacts wäre soweit ebenfalls fertig.
> *Übersicht & Effizienz*


Wer bezahlt Dir das? Das sind doch hunderte von Stunden Arbeit??

Aber eine Frage. Mein BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 140mm PWM geht ab 12,5% PWM mit meinem MSI Mainboard in den Stillstand. Das ist eine wunderschöne Option, um es wirklich ruhig zu bekommen. Das ist genau der Grund, warum ich bisher noch zögerte, mit 3-PIN Lüfter zu kaufen. Wenn ich aber die 140 U/min des Fractal HF 14 mit einer Anlaufspannung von 2,7V sehe, dann ist die Funktion Stillstand glaube ich inzwischen obsolet. 

Weiterhin D A N K E für diesen unglaublichen Test.


----------



## Dionysos808 (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Ich habe mir zwar noch nicht alle Geräuschaufnahmen genau anhören können, aber bin schon einmal schwer begeistert. Tolle Arbeit!

Was mir gerade aufgefallen ist: Bei den Geräuschaufnahmen zum Noctua NF-A14 gelangt man zu einem Arctic NF-A14. Sollte mir noch etwas auffallen, sage ich Dir gerne bescheid, aber bis ich Deinen Test vollständig gelesen und verarbeitet habe, vergehen sicherlich noch ein paar Tage. Man kann also nur erahnen, wie viel Arbeit und Herzblut da drin stecken.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

@ interessierterUser

und ich dachte ich höre die Flöhe husten bei Lüftern mit ca. um 400rpm ...noch niedriger muss es gar nicht sein

und: vielleicht sollten wir ein Spendenkonto für den Chef  einrichten..ja die Lüfter mußten ja auch bezahlt werden(?)..und wenn sie Spenden waren, gibt es bestimmt eine bessere Hälfte, welche froh ist, dass der Test zu Ende ist 

edit: es wurde schon gesagt/vorgeschlagen, aber dieser Test, diese Arbeit verdient wirklich "Usertest des Jahres" und einen Platz auf der Main


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> und: vielleicht sollten wir ein Spendenkonto für den Chef  einrichten.


Das wollte ich auch schon vorschlagen ...


----------



## Narbennarr (15. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Sowas führt nur zu Ärger. Es gibt viele User die sich sehr viel Arbeit machen für Communities. Man schaue sich die zahlreichen Reviewer, Modder und Overclocker an, die mit Guides und Support bereitstehen. Es ist nunmal ein Hobby das man gerne teil. Ohne diese hervorragende Arbeit abwerten zu wollen, ist schon außergewöhnlich umfangreich und außergewöhnlich gut. Solange er das nicht von sich aus anspricht, würde ich nicht davon anfangen 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage. Mein BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 140mm PWM geht ab 12,5% PWM mit meinem MSI Mainboard in den Stillstand. Das ist eine wunderschöne Option, um es wirklich ruhig zu bekommen. Das ist genau der Grund, warum ich bisher noch zögerte, mit 3-PIN Lüfter zu kaufen.



Bist du sicher, dass dein MSI Board an der Stelle wirklich per PWM regelt? Damit der Lüfter ausfällt darf er keine/zu wenig Spannung bekommen, was bei PWM nicht der fall ist.

@Topic:
Ich bin gespannt ob die Silent Wings 3 den Venturi gefährlich werden können. Seit denen gibt es kaum noch Grund für die SW2 und auch die eLoops verlieren etwas an Bedeutung!


----------



## Caduzzz (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Narbennarr, natürlich hast du recht. "user des.." etc. Sind übertrieben, soll auch nicht im geringsten die Arbeit anderer schmälern, aber hier ist halt noch mehr Arbeit drin und das Gesamtpaket find ich klasse.

Venturi, Venturi.. So langsam juckts in den Bestellbuttonfingern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass dein MSI Board an der Stelle wirklich per PWM regelt?


Ja, weil der hintere Gehäuselüfter am zweiten CPU-Lüfteranschluss hängt. Die beiden PWM-geregelten Anschlüsse sind von 0-100% zu regeln, die drei Gehäuselüfteranschlüsse nur Spannungsregelt von 50-100%, also vermutlich irgendwas von 6-12V oder so, ich habe es nie gemessen, Das sollte ich mal machen..


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Schön das die MSI Boards bei PWM soweit runtergehen, immerhin n ausgleich zu dem fehlenden PWM bei den übrigen 4 Pins 
Die A14 PWM stellen ihren Betrieb im übrigen bei 14%  ein. bei 15% laufen sie auf 150 rpm


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Sowas führt nur zu Ärger. Es gibt viele User die sich sehr viel Arbeit machen für Communities. Man schaue sich die zahlreichen Reviewer, Modder und Overclocker an, die mit Guides und Support bereitstehen. Es ist nunmal ein Hobby das man gerne teil. Ohne diese hervorragende Arbeit abwerten zu wollen, ist schon außergewöhnlich umfangreich und außergewöhnlich gut. Solange er das nicht von sich aus anspricht, würde ich nicht davon anfangen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Silent Wings sind absichtlich so konzipiert, dass sie sich bei einem bestimmten PWM-Wert abschalten. Meiner Erinnerung nach müssten es 20 Prozent sein.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Danke für die Info, Torsten !


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Zum Thema Arbeit und Kostenaufwand:
Bisher habe ich das Projekt eigentlich eher als eine Art Freizeitbeschäftigung verstanden. 
Ich weiß nicht, in wie fern hier wirklich ein "Spendenkonto" angebracht wäre. Und wenn überhaupt, dann primär für einen karitativen Zweck (Leute denen es schlechter geht, als denen, die online bis ins letzte Detail "Lüfter" vergleichen) 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht traust Du Dich nach der ganzen Analyse noch zu einer  subjektiven Empfehlung für
> - maximale Kühlleistung
> - bester Silentlüfter
> - empfehlenswerter günstiger Lüfter
> ...


Das könnte man langfristig vornehmen. Allerdings muss man unter solchen Umständen auch immer Grenzen definieren, was dem einen oder anderen Modell gegenüber vielleicht ungerecht wäre. Gerade hinsichtlich preislichen Tendenzen (siehe Schwankungen seitens der Venturi) oder einigen Modellen, die stark von Serienstreuungen betroffen sind, wird es da schwierig, definite Kandidaten zu ernennen.

Die Geräuschkulissen können bzw. werden in der Praxis auch variieren, weil eine weitstgehend "künstlich" inszenierten Aufnahme in einer kleinen Box den realen Höreindruck aufgrund von verschiedensten Einsatzbedingungen (unterschiedliche Platzierung und variierendes Abstrahlverhalten der Lüfter, Empfindlichkeit des Nutzers, Beschaffenheit des Raumes/Gehäuses, zzgl. Serienstreeung) und letztlich auch aus technischen Gründen nicht gänzlich ersetzen kann. Auch hier sei nochmal unterstrichen: die Aufnahmen sollten eher als grobe Orientierung verstanden werden, wo im bestmöglichen Fall die Tendenz eines Klackerns oder Schleifen, Fiepens oder Brummens ausgemacht und einem jeweils anderen Sample gegenübergestellt werden kann. 

Ein Test im Push bzw. Pull steht auch noch im Raum. Für mögliche Geräuschaufnahmen müsste ich auch dann zunächst wieder die Performance am Anemometer bestimmen und die benötigte Spannung/PWM entsprechend notieren, um die Lüfter mit solch einem Hindernis leistungstechnisch angleichen zu können.
Eventuell lässt sich das noch an die Radiator-Reihe anhägen...



Hansi92 schrieb:


> Mir ist aufgefallen das der Volumenstrom meist  deutlich höher liegt als  wie von den Herstellern angegeben. Siehe  Thermaltake riing, laut  Hersteller 100 weniger.


Die hier gewonnen Messungen sollten eigentlich nicht mit anderen Daten -  also weder mit denen aus anderen Tests, noch den mit denen der  Hersteller - verglichen werden. Im Allgemeinen sollte man die Einheit  m³/h aufgrund der teils doch sehr stark voneinander abweichenden  Testanlagen (man weiß ja auch nicht, wie die Hersteller auf ihre Werte  kommen) immer etwas mit Vorsicht genießen. Da kann vieles variieren, von  der Beschaffenheit der Anlage selbst (z.B. länge des Kanals, deren  Reibungsflächen, Druckverlust etc.) bis hin zu den Testgeräten selbst,  welche natürlich auch unterschiedlich konfiguriert und eingesetzt werden können.
Daher auch meine Klausel mit den Äpfeln und Birnen (siehe Post #3) ^^

Die  Thematik ist vielleicht in etwa mit dem vergleichbar, was sich oft bei  Temperaturmessungen beobachten lässt. Denn auch hier orientiert man sich  an vollkommen unterschiedlichen Bedingungen (anderes Gehäuse, anderer  Airflow, andere Restkomponenten, andere Raumtemperatur etc.), welche  auch nur selten beim Vergleich berücksichtigt werden. Da machts dann  einen erheblichen Unterschied aus, ob ich mich an einer integrierten AMD- oder  Intel-Sensorik oder gleich am kalibrierten Infrarot-Thermometer  orientiere 

In diesem Sinne: 
Die Einheit m³/h ist hier prinzipiell gänzlich austauschbar und hängt auch hier wieder von einem spezifischen Aufbau ab.



Dionysos808 schrieb:


> IWas mir gerade aufgefallen ist: Bei den  Geräuschaufnahmen zum Noctua NF-A14 gelangt man zu einem Arctic  NF-A14.


Danke für den Hinweis, werde ich mir gleich ansehen!




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage. Mein BeQuiet Silent Wing 2 140mm PWM geht ab 12,5% PWM  mit meinem MSI Mainboard in den Stillstand. Das ist eine wunderschöne  Option, um es wirklich ruhig zu bekommen. Das ist genau der Grund, warum  ich bisher noch zögerte, mit 3-PIN Lüfter zu kaufen. Wenn ich aber die  140 U/min des Fractal HF 14 mit einer Anlaufspannung von 2,7V sehe, dann  ist die Funktion Stillstand glaube ich inzwischen obsolet.


Wenn möglich/nötig, dann sollte man im Idle natürlich direkt 0% PWM oder eben Volt anlegen. Sehr geringe Drehzahlen von unter 400 U/min bringen normalerweise kaum noch einen spür bzw. messbaren Durchsatz. Die andere Sache wäre natürlich die auftretende Mischreibung, die langfristig dem Lager schadet und sich auch mit einer ausgereiften Flüssiglagerung und optionalen Magnetisierung  nur bedingt mindern lässt. Da wäre es dann (sofern man nicht ständig den Lastzustand wechselt) tatsächlich besser, den Lüfter lieber komplett neu anlaufen zu lassen.
Das wäre jedenfalls zu bedenken, wenn man den verschleißfreien Zustand einschließlich der geringen Laufruhe bestmöglich konservieren möchte 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Silent Wings sind absichtlich so konzipiert,  dass sie sich bei einem bestimmten PWM-Wert abschalten. Meiner  Erinnerung nach müssten es 20 Prozent sein.


Die 20% könnten hinkommen.
Bei meinem Sample ist er jedenfalls beim Sprung runter auf 19% abgewürgt.
Ist natürlich ein praktisches "Feature", wenn man ein Board besitzt, dass überhaupt so weit runter kommt.


*PS:*
Ich hoffe, alle Fragen soweit ungefähr beantwortet zu haben 
Ansonsten einfach nachhaken!


----------



## Incredible Alk (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Mein lieber Kabelbinder 

Vielen Dank auch von uns für die riesen Arbeit die du dir da gemacht hast und durchs ausführliche beantworten weiterer Fragen auch immer noch machst.
Das Roundup ist auf jeden Fall etwas, das man bei vielen Gelegenheiten/Fragen im Forum verlinken kann - und auch etwas das im entsprechenden Forenbereich oben stehen sollte, der Thread wird daher anerkennend angepinnt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Mein lieber Kabelbinder
> 
> Vielen Dank auch von uns für die riesen Arbeit die du dir da gemacht hast und durchs ausführliche beantworten weiterer Fragen auch immer noch machst.
> Das Roundup ist auf jeden Fall etwas, das man bei vielen Gelegenheiten/Fragen im Forum verlinken kann - und auch etwas das im entsprechenden Forenbereich oben stehen sollte, der Thread wird daher anerkennend angepinnt.


Vielen lieben Dank für die Initiative!


----------



## Meroveus (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Gratulation zum Pin. Den hast du dir mehr als verdient .


----------



## h_tobi (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Vielen, vielen Dank für diesen Test,  ich habe ihn erstmal abgespeichert und werde ihn dann in Ruhe durchgehen.

Genau so muss als PC Gamer und Hardware User getestet werden.


----------



## ISancoI (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Super Test. Danke


----------



## PanikGOW (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ausgezeichnet !!  Danke !!


----------



## MDJ (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wirklich beeindruckende Leistung und tolle Arbeit 
Das hat eigentlich das Zeug dazu, eine eigene kleine Homepage darüber zu gestalten. Dies würde alles noch übersichtlicher machen. Kannst ja mal darüber nachdenken.
Weiter so


----------



## Kordanor (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wow, da hat sich ja jemand massiv Mühe gegeben.

Ein paar Anmerkungen zur Sache: 

-Es wurde zwar erwähnt, dass eine Lautstärke-Angabe bewusst ausgelassen wurde. Meiner Meinung nach aber doch ein wichtiger Faktor und dieser macht es auch wesentlich einfacher die Karten zu vergleichen.
-Während zwar jeder Lüfter für sich getestet wurde und man die Daten und das Soundfile abrufen kann, ist der Vergleich nicht wirklich gegeben. Ohne Lautstärkeangabe ist es natürlich schwer, die Lautstärke von unterschiedlichen Lüftern in einem Sheet zu vergleichen. Aber alternativ könnte ich mir beispielsweise ein Youtube Video vorstellen (damit Bilder und Infos zu den Lüftern gegeben werden können), in dem nacheinander Lüfter bei gleicher Fördermenge zu hören sind. Die Lautstärke sollte natürlich dabei ebenfalls repräsentativ zueinander sein. Aktuell fällt es mir jedenfalls recht schwer auch nur zu sehen wie sich der normale Noctua Lüfter zum Industrial verhält. Beim Industrial wird beim Hersteller übrigens eine minimale Umdrehungszahl von 500 angegeben, gemessen wurde aber erst ab 851.  Hatte das einen speziellen Grund?

Was ich mir wünschen würde - was aber weit über das hinausgehen würde, was man privat testen könnte, wäre ein langzeit-test der Lüfter unter "realistischen" Bedingungen.  Eine Stärke, die ja anscheinend gerade die Noctua Lüfter haben, ist deren Haltbarkeit.
Bei den Noctual Lüftern wird Beispielsweise eine Garantie von 6 Jahren mit einer MTBF von >150000 Stunden angegeben. Klar, einen 6 Jahre-Test wird man nicht machen wollen und 150k Stunden, also 17 Jahre wird man die für einen Test auch nicht laufen lassen wollen. Aber das man könnte das ganze sicher irgendwie beschleunigen. Gleichzeitig wäre die Auswirkung durch übermäßig viel Staub interessant. Wie gesagt, aber privat nicht zu realisieren.
Rein theoretisch könnte ein Lüfter ja leise und effizient sein und Bestwertungen einfahren und dann nach 2 Tagen im Eimer sein. Oder bei geringster Staubeinwirkung anfangen rumzuheulen. Getestet wird so etwas aktuell meines Wissens nirgendwo.
Ganz interessant auch zu dem Thema die Aussage von Noctua auf der Computex, die einen Lüfter designed hatten, der auch toll und effizient war, bei dem sich aber nach langer laufzeit die Blätter gestreckt hatten, womit das Ding dann nicht mehr effektiv lief. Ich glaube nicht, dass sich da andere Anbieter soviele Sorgen drum machen. Nur interessiert es leider bei den Hardwaretestern auch niemanden.

Und während Gehäuselüfter ja in der Regel mit <20€ recht günstig Austauschbar sind, machen mir Grafikkartenlüfter noch mehr sorgen, da es dort in der Regel keine Austauschemöglichkeiten gibt. Die Phantomreihe gibt es ja leider nicht mehr.
Geht bei einer Grafikkarte nach Garantie ein Lüfter kaputt (oder wird ineffizient), darf man entweder irgendwie heimwerkern oder das Ding wegwerfen.
Ich bin sogar an dem Punkt, wo ich meine Entscheidung zur Grafikkarte von der Möglichkeit abhängig mache, wo es die besten Möglichkeiten zum heimwerkern gibt (strix hat 2 PWM anschlüsse, die man für Ersatzlüfter missbrauchen könnte) oder wo man die Garantie am besten verlängern kann (EVGA, inklusive saftigen Aufpreis).
Aber klar, als Privatmann wird man hier noch weniger machen können, da man wohl ungleich schwerer an Testmuster käme.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke für die weiteren Rückmeldungen! 



MDJ schrieb:


> Das hat eigentlich das Zeug dazu, eine eigene kleine Homepage darüber zu  gestalten. Dies würde alles noch übersichtlicher machen. Kannst ja mal  darüber nachdenken.


Sicherlich. Aber zunächst bin ich wohl erstmal damit bedient, das Ganze hier im Forum veröffentlicht zu haben 
Eine Hompage ist derzeit nicht geplant, da unter anderem auch zu wartungsaufwändig.



Kordanor schrieb:


> Ein paar Anmerkungen zur Sache:
> 
> -Es wurde zwar erwähnt, dass eine Lautstärke-Angabe bewusst ausgelassen  wurde. Meiner Meinung nach aber doch ein wichtiger Faktor und dieser  macht es auch wesentlich einfacher die Karten zu vergleichen.
> -Während zwar jeder Lüfter für sich getestet wurde und man die Daten und  das Soundfile abrufen kann, ist der Vergleich nicht wirklich gegeben.  Ohne Lautstärkeangabe ist es natürlich schwer, die Lautstärke von  unterschiedlichen Lüftern in einem Sheet zu vergleichen. Aber alternativ  könnte ich mir beispielsweise ein Youtube Video vorstellen (damit  Bilder und Infos zu den Lüftern gegeben werden können), in dem  nacheinander Lüfter bei gleicher Fördermenge zu hören sind. Die  Lautstärke sollte natürlich dabei ebenfalls repräsentativ zueinander  sein. Aktuell fällt es mir jedenfalls recht schwer auch nur zu sehen wie  sich der normale Noctua Lüfter zum Industrial verhält. Beim Industrial  wird beim Hersteller übrigens eine minimale Umdrehungszahl von 500  angegeben, gemessen wurde aber erst ab 851.  Hatte das einen speziellen  Grund?
> ...



Auch dir danke für dein umfassendes Feedback.
...wo soll ich da anfangen 

Zunächst zum Thema Lautstärke:
Insgesamt halte ich nicht besonders viel von Vergleichen in Sone oder Schalldruck, weil sich ein individuelles Hörereignis letztendlich nur schwer durch eine einzige Zahl ausdrücken lässt.
Bei konkreten Aufnahmen kann man da schon eher nachvollziehen, in welchen Spektren sich die "Lautheit" vollzieht, ob ein Rauschen, Klackern, Schleifen, Fiepen etc. zu vernehmen ist. Man muss sich dabei aber auch immer im Hinterkopf halten, dass man eine subjektive Wahrnehmung nicht messen und endgültig objektivieren kann. Auch Geräuschaufnahmen bringen so ihre Schwierigkeiten mit sich... 

Die Samples sind aktuell ja per Soundcloud verfügbar und können dort, gelevelt auf 140, 100 oder eben 60 m³/h miteinander verglichen werden. Schwierig wirds natürlich da, wo ein Modell ein gewisses Spektrum nicht mehr abdecken kann. Das wäre zum Beispiel beim spanngsgeregelten industrialPPC der Fall, der sich leider nicht unter 800 U/min drosseln lässt und daher auch keine Vergleiche im mittleren bis unteren Leistungsspektrum ermöglicht. Dahingehend habe ich aber auch noch Aufnahmen bei 12V, 7V und 5V hinten angehangen, die immerhin fixe Werte einander gegenüberstellen. Wenn irgendwo Lücken bestehen sollten, dann liegt dies einfach nur daran, dass sich der jeweilige Lüfter nicht auf die benötigte Drehzahl regeln lässt bzw. hier schlichtweg zu viel oder zu wenig Leistung erzeugt.

Um eine etwas bessere Vergleichbarkeit zu gewährleisten, wollte ich demnächst noch auf YouTube umsteigen. Dort ist es erfahrungsgemäß etwas leichter, die Videos in Tabs nebeneinander zu legen und mit einander zu vergleichen. Die Bilder und Diagaramme werden dort dann selbstverständlich auch mit eingebunden werden.
Eine vergleichende Übersicht mit allen Modellen in der jeweiligen Leistungsstufe wäre dann sicher noch eine Ergänzung wert  

Bezüglich den Langzeittests:
Sicher spielen solche Faktoren eine wichtige Rolle. Vorallem dann, wenn viel Geld auf dem Spiel steht und man sichergehen möchte, dieses auch gut investiert zu haben.
Rein faktisch kann aber jedes Modell jederzeit ausfallen. Wie lange ein Lüfter halt, hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Undzwar nicht nur von seiner technischen Ausstattung, sondern auch von den Einsatz- und langfristig schonmal variierenden Produktionsbedingungen.
Für nachhaltige Erkenntnisse müsste man da schon mehrere Samples von einem oder eben auch mehreren Modellen Jahre lang durchlaufen lassen... Und bis man dann mal zu einigermaßen brauchbaren Ergebnissen gekommen ist, ist bestimmt schon wieder das Nachfolgermodell auf dem Markt.
Ich denke in solchen Belangen sollte man sich einfach an den technischen Voraussetzungen orientieren, die eine lange Haltbarkeit begünstigen: z.B. ausgereiftes Flüssiglager mit Magnetisierung. Und wenn es ungeachtet der Lautstärke einfach nur möglichst lange halten soll: doppeltes Kugellager oder gleich ein Keramiklager.

Bei Grafikkartenlüftern siehts natürlich etwas düster aus.
Besonders viele OEMs gibt es zwar nicht. Aber es ist dennoch sehr schwer nachzuvollziehen, welche spezifischen Modelle denn nun bei welchem Partnerdesign verbaut sind. Da hilft leider nur ein Blick unter die Haube, der zumeist auch mit dem Verlust der Garantie einhergeht.
Allgemein wird bei Grafikkarten nicht besonders viel Wert auf die Qualität der Lüfter gelegt, da in diesen Bereichen auch viel zu selten nachgehakt wird. Daher werden auch meist recht verschleißanfällige Gleitlager oder einfache Kugellager verwendet, die teils schon bei Ausleiferung einen weg haben. Ich weiß auch nicht, wie viele Grafikakrtenlüfter bei mir schon viel zu früh das Klackern und Schleifen angefangen haben, letztlich durch ein paar ordentlich 120mm ersetzt werden mussten.
In dem Bereich besteht auf jeden Fall noch Bedarf für etwas mehr Aufmerksamkeit, der medial leider all zu schnell von anderen Features wie etwa einer verbesserten Energieeffizienz oder einem lüfterlosen Idle-Modus übertrumpft wird. Dahingehend sollte man auf jeden Fall die Augen und selbstverständlich Ohren offen halten, auch Redaktionen und Hersteller öfters auf solche Themen ansprechen.


----------



## Ogami (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Bravo!!! Vielen Dank für das Roundup, den Umfang an getesteten Lüftern, die investierte Zeit usw.

Schöne Idee mit dem Rohr


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ach danke das endlich mal jemand das furchtbare Rattern der TB Silence eingefangen hat


----------



## Lowmotion (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Vielen Dank für den Aufwand. 


Bei Testberichten achtet man meistens bei Interesse zunächst nur auf das Fazit. Das fehlt natürlich. Die Summe an Faktoren führen zu keinem 100% 
Ergebnis bzw. zu einer Empfehlung. Oder vielleicht doch?

Ich habe gerade vor mir einen Noctua NF-P14 PWM und einen Thermalright TR-TY147 liegen. Diese tauchen im Test nicht auf, aber auch meine restlichen 140mm Lüfter sind nicht vorhanden. Zudem bezieht sich der Test auf Gehäuselüfter, also nicht unbedingt auf CPU oder Radiator Lüfter. Mir fehlt ein direkter Vergleich.

Wenn ich nun ein paar Gehäuselüfter brauche, welche nehme ich nun? Brauche ich die Besten? JA! Natürlich brauche ich die Besten für meine Zwecke. Dabei sollen die Gehäuselüfter (angenommen standard ATX) als Ein- und Auslasslüfter fungieren. Nun ergibt sich ein anderes Szenario, denn einer der Lüfter fungiert als Pull Lüfter, während der Test auf Push basiert. Also beschränke ich mich auf Push. Was nehme ich? Wieviel ist RPM in dbA? Nehme ich PWM oder DC? Wieviel Luftmenge benötige ich für 200 Watt GPU und 95 Watt CPU? Bis wieviel RPM sind die Lüfter "lautlos"? Wo ist die Grenze?

Auf der Liste der günstigen Lüfter standen letzte Woche noch die Coolteks, die Artics und die Nanoxia. Wie sich zeigt sind die günstigen Lüfter allesamt nicht gut.

Natürlich, wie schon genannt, finden nicht alle Faktoren einen Weg in den Test bzw. die letztliche Kaufentscheidung. Vielleicht kann man den Test später um Preise und Empfehlungen erweitern. Doch da sehe ich Faktoren wie Revisionen oder Serienstreuungen, die eine Nicht-Empfehlung ins Leere gehen lassen. 10x Enermax 12cm TB liefen identisch, aber 10x Markevergessen hatten unterschiedliche Qualitäten. Wiederum 10x Noctua waren wiederum identisch. 5x Cooltek wiederum nicht. Der Markt besteht meiner Meinung nach aus Lüftern und guten Lüftern. Ein 0815 User kommt mit einem Lüfter, der sich dreht und leicht schleift bestens zurecht. Ein Highend-PC Fan braucht dagegen mehrere Lüfter für CPU, Gehäuse und Radiator in bestimmter Farbe und Form in perfekter Qualität.

Mein aktuelles MSI mag zB an jedem Fan Header auf dem Board (5) nicht jeden Lüfter. PWM scheint nur per CPU Header umgesetzt zu werden, auch wenn die Software andere Worte spricht.







Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ach danke das endlich mal jemand das furchtbare Rattern der TB Silence eingefangen hat



Jop das war auch mein Gedanke. Enermax ist tief gefallen.


----------



## Kordanor (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Mein aktuelles MSI mag zB an jedem Fan Header auf dem Board (5) nicht jeden Lüfter. PWM scheint nur per CPU Header umgesetzt zu werden, auch wenn die Software andere Worte spricht.



Wie meinst du das? Sind an deinem Board denn PWM Anschlüsse? Oder kannst du trotz PWM Anschluss nicht jeden Lüfter verwenden?
Wenn dem Board natürlich die Anschlüsse fehlen, dann müsste man mehr darauf achten, was man sich holt. Ich hatte da für meinen upcoming PC direktes Augenmerk drauf gelegt.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Msi verbaut an den nicht-CPU Anschlüssen zwar 4Pins, aber dort liegt kein PWM Signal an, die werden ganz simpel per SPannung reguliert


----------



## Kordanor (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Haha, wie schlecht ist denn das? Neben den KILLER Netzwerkkarten dann noch ein Grund nicht auf MSI zu setzen.  Danke für den Hinweis! Hatte zwar ein ASUS Board im Auge, werde da aber nun auch nochmal extra nachschauen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Kordanor schrieb:


> Haha, wie schlecht ist denn das?


Da 3-PIN Lüfter kein PVM Klackern besitzen ist es für die Gehäuselüfter schon in Ordnung, sie spannungsgeregelt mit 3-PIN Anschlüssen zu betreiben.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Kordanor schrieb:


> Haha, wie schlecht ist denn das? Neben den KILLER Netzwerkkarten dann noch ein Grund nicht auf MSI zu setzen.  Danke für den Hinweis! Hatte zwar ein ASUS Board im Auge, werde da aber nun auch nochmal extra nachschauen.



Asus verbaut ab Z97 Anschlüsse die durchgehend zwischen PWM und DC Umschaltbar sind. (in deren Handbüchern sind allerdings veraltete Grafiken abgedruckt aus Z87 Zeiten ) Sind auch die einzigen. Asrock zieht jetzt nach, Gigabyte "faked" auch noch fröhlich weiter.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da 3-PIN Lüfter kein PVM Klackern besitzen ist es für die Gehäuselüfter schon in Ordnung, sie spannungsgeregelt mit 3-PIN Anschlüssen zu betreiben.



Naja es geht ja nicht unbedingt darum welchen Lüfter man verbauen sollte, sondern darum das ein Hersteller 4 Pins verbaut, aber nur 3 davon überhaupt verdrahtet sind 
Davon ab finde ich auch bei Gehäuselüftern PWM tauglichkeit nicht schlecht (regelbereich), oder beim Einsatz von Waküs...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

So, die Bilder wären nun weitestgehend hochgeladen. Auch die beiliegenden Diagramme habe ich nochmal etwas umstrukturiert 



Lowmotion schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade vor mir einen Noctua NF-P14 PWM und einen Thermalright TR-TY147 liegen. Diese tauchen im Test nicht auf, aber auch meine restlichen 140mm Lüfter sind nicht vorhanden. Zudem bezieht sich der Test auf Gehäuselüfter, also nicht unbedingt auf CPU oder Radiator Lüfter. Mir fehlt ein direkter Vergleich.
> 
> Wenn ich nun ein paar Gehäuselüfter brauche, welche nehme ich nun? Brauche ich die Besten? JA! Natürlich brauche ich die Besten für meine Zwecke. Dabei sollen die Gehäuselüfter (angenommen standard ATX) als Ein- und Auslasslüfter fungieren. Nun ergibt sich ein anderes Szenario, denn einer der Lüfter fungiert als Pull Lüfter, während der Test auf Push basiert. Also beschränke ich mich auf Push. Was nehme ich? Wieviel ist RPM in dbA? Nehme ich PWM oder DC? Wieviel Luftmenge benötige ich für 200 Watt GPU und 95 Watt CPU? Bis wieviel RPM sind die Lüfter "lautlos"? Wo ist die Grenze?


Seitens Thermalright sind zur Zeit der TY147A und TY-14013 vertreten.
Die ältere Variante ohne A dürfte hier keine große Relevanz mehr haben. Zumal mittlerweile auch schon der neue TY-147B (zunächst mit dem Grand Macho RT) im Umlauf ist...
Natürlich ist es mir auch nicht möglich, sämtliche Lüfter auf Erden mit einzubeziehen. Da bin ich früher oder später auch auf die Kooperation mit einzlenen Herstellern angewiesen. Wenn mir künftig Modelle angeboten werden, dann werde ich diese natürlich auch im Einzelnen vorstellen und auf Herz und Nieren prüfen 

Die Sache mit den verschiedenen Einsatzgebieten wird auch noch mit der Zeit fokussiert werden. Ein Test mit einem Radiator steht auf jeden Fall schonmal fest. Höchstwahrscheinlich werden auch noch ein paar Geräuschaufnahmen im Pull folgen.
Aber da will ich mich zeitlich noch nicht nicht festlegen.

Die Verhältnis aus RPM und Lautstärke bzw. RPM und Leistung kannst du übrigens den bisherigen Aufnahmen und Diagrammen entnehmen 




Lowmotion schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man den Test später um Preise und Empfehlungen erweitern.


Ein paar nähere Empfehlungen könnte ich vornehmen.
Bei den Preisen wird es allerdings schon schwieriger, da diese ja täglich variieren können...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Halo Kabelbinder,

ich habe noch zwei bitten. Könntest Du zum einen die Gewichte der Lüfter addieren und die jeweiligen maximalen Volumenstrom mit in die Übersicht nehmen? Das Gewicht wird dann interessant, wenn man zwei Lüfter an seinen CPU-Kühler hängen will und z.B. die schmalen Ultra Seek könnten sehr leicht sein, oder aber auch nicht, dass kannst nur Du rausbekommen. 

@Fractal,
warum gibt es den HF-14 nicht als PVM-Variante? Dann könnte man das volle Silentpotential viel besser ausnutzen.


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Weil Fractal die PWM Ansteuerung in den HP schon total versaut hat


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das Wiegen wäre ja kein großer Aufwand, könnte ich demnächst noch vornehmen 
Die Werte zur gemessenen Performance könnte ich auch noch mit in die Übersicht nehmen... fragt sich nur welche: 12V, 7V, 5V, @140/100/60m3/h? Die Tabelle ist ja jetzt schon sehr breit, ich muss gleichzeitig auch die Überschaubarkeit wahren 

Die Venturi gibt es anderwaltig leider nur als die HP-14.
Und wie Narbennarr schon ganz richtig anmerkte, haben diese keine besonders ausgereifte Steuerung. Soweit ich weiß, sind das ja sogar Fractals erste PWM ICs.
Praktisch neigen die HP-14 jedenfalls zu einem starken Klackern, was ich mir aufgrund der ansich schon sehr guten Lagerung eigentlich nur noch durch ungeglättete Rechtecksignale (-> "PWM-Klackern", auch "Commutation Noise") seitens der Modulation erklären kann.
Hatte anfang des Jahres ja auch mal Kontakt mit dem Support aufgenommen und das Problem angesprochen. So wirklich wollte man von der Angelegenheit allerdings nichts wissen, man verwies mich auf den Händler. Entweder ist man also nicht daran interessiert, seine Produkte zu verbessern oder es mangelt(e) einfach an Fachkompetenz, das eigentliche Anliegen zu begreifen...
Ist jetzt auch nicht meine Aufgabe, das Ticket alle zwei Wochen hochzupushen, damit es nicht automatisch geschlossen wird 

Eigentlich sehr schade solche Umstände,
wenn man sich mal das Potenzial der HF ansieht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Werte zur gemessenen Performance könnte ich auch noch mit in die Übersicht nehmen... fragt sich nur welche.


Nur die Maximalwerte, also 12V bei 3-PIN oder 100% PVM bei 4-PIN.

Die Fördermengen sind doch fast bei allen Lüftern ideal linear. Ich habe
mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht, von allen Lüftern die Daten anzuschauen.
Ich suche z.B. einen Lüfter mit möglichst hohem Volumenstrom, der
aber im Idle ruhig zu sein hat. Was interesiert mich im Spielerechner
die Volllastlautstärke, wenn eh Musik daddelt? Aber im Idle muss es
ruhig sein....

Tippfehler:
Außerdem sind noch ein paar Zahlendreher drin, schau Dir z.B. mal die 
Abmaße an, da ist hier und da auch einer "9" eine "0" geworden. Auch
finde ich die Angaben der Minimaldrehzahlen verwirrend. Z.B. beim
 HF-14 gibt es Werte ab 140-U/min, in der Tabelle geht es aber erst ab
393 U/min los. Das ist leicht widersprüchlich ....


----------



## Kordanor (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur die Maximalwerte, also 12V bei 3-PIN oder 100% PVM bei 4-PIN.
> 
> Die Fördermengen sind doch fast bei allen Lüftern ideal linear. Ich habe
> mir jetzt die Mühe gemacht, von allen Lüftern die Daten anzuschauen.
> ...



Ich glaube nicht, dass du wirklich einen NF-A14 industrialPPC 2000 oder 3000 mit 100% betreiben willst. ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Kordanor schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass du wirklich einen NF-A14 industrialPPC 2000 oder 3000 mit 100% betreiben willst. ^^


Warum sollte man sowas sonst kaufen? 

Wenn man z.B. ein einem älteren Gehäuse
nur einen Lüfterausgang hat, aber trotzdem
eine leistungsstarke Grafikkarte verbauen
will, dann braucht man Druck....


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das Wiegen wäre ja kein großer Aufwand, könnte ich demnächst noch vornehmen
> Die Werte zur gemessenen Performance könnte ich auch noch mit in die Übersicht nehmen... fragt sich nur welche: 12V, 7V, 5V, @140/100/60m3/h? Die Tabelle ist ja jetzt schon sehr breit, ich muss gleichzeitig auch die Überschaubarkeit wahren
> 
> Die Venturi gibt es anderwaltig leider nur als die HP-14.
> ...



Was um so unverständlicher ist da sie ja ein "echtes" FDB Lager haben, also dafür meines Wissens nach an Matsushita/Panasonic gezahlt haben müssen, die das Patent auf "echtes FDB" haben. Warum man diesen Aufwand betreibt um dann die Ansteuerung so versaut...?!



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Hatte anfang des Jahres ja auch mal Kontakt mit dem Support aufgenommen und das Problem angesprochen. So wirklich wollte man von der Angelegenheit allerdings nichts wissen, man verwies mich auf den Händler. Entweder ist man also nicht daran interessiert, seine Produkte zu verbessern oder es mangelt(e) einfach an Fachkompetenz, das eigentliche Anliegen zu begreifen...
> Ist jetzt auch nicht meine Aufgabe, das Ticket alle zwei Wochen hochzupushen, damit es nicht automatisch geschlossen wird
> 
> Eigentlich sehr schade solche Umstände,
> wenn man sich mal das Potenzial der HF ansieht.



Fractal hat quasi kaum einen vernünftigen deutschen Support. Das sind fast alles Promoleute von markensturm^^


----------



## Kordanor (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte man sowas sonst kaufen?
> 
> Wenn man z.B. ein einem älteren Gehäuse
> nur einen Lüfterausgang hat, aber trotzdem
> ...



Bei nur einem Lüfterausgang wäre es vielleicht auch eher Zeit für ein neues Gehäuse, wenn es nicht gerade ein so gewolltes Mini-Format hat. ^^

Ein Industrial Lüfter hat ja auch andere Vorteile als die Maximale Drehzahl, welche ich persönlich nur als "Notfalloption" auf 100% auslasten wollen würde. Als ich das Ding (NF12 2000) damals bei meinem alten Rechner eingebaut hatte, war ich zunächst erschrocken und dachte schon, dass ich irgendwas falsch gemacht hätte, so laut wie das Ding wurde. Lag einfach daran, dass er nicht runtergeregelt wurde. Irgendwo kann man dann doch ein paar Grad mehr in Kauf nehmen, wenn es sonst auf die Lautstärke gehen würde.
Die ganzen GPUs sind ja auch standardmäßig so eingestellt, dass die Grafikkartenlüfter nicht am Anschlag sind. Da wird eher die Leistung runtergeregelt.

Vielleicht sollte man sich ein gewisse "Soll Fördermenge" anschauen und dann von dort aus weitergehen.

Wie viel Luft im übrigen durch "normale" Gehäuse geschickt wird, ist auch schon fast unerheblich. Während die Fördermengen vielleicht fast linear sind, ist es die Auswirkung auf die Temperatur nicht.
Vielleicht schon bekannt, aber Linus Tech Tips hatte dazu zwei Videos gemacht. Zum einen dazu wie viel es bringt zusätzliche Lüfter einzubauen.
Case Fans - How many should you have? - YouTube
Fazit: 2 Lüfter sollten sein, die Auswirkung eines dritten ist nur noch geringfügig und danach ist das Diminishing Returns so hoch, dass es fast gar keinen Sinn macht. Gleiches dürfte genauso für eine erhöhte Drehzahl gelten.

Ein weiteres gibt's zum Thema Airflow:
Cable Management - Does it impact cooling performance? At all?... - YouTube
Fazit: Solange die Lüfter nicht ganz geblockt sind, ist's schon fast wumpe.

Daher machts vermutlich mehr Sinn, sich einen Sweet Spot bei der Fördermenge zu suchen und von dieser dann die Lautstärke zu beurteilen.


----------



## ile (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Anlaufdrehzahl in den Listen pro Lüfter zu erwähnen, wäre sehr hilfreich.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was interesiert mich im Spielerechner
> die Volllastlautstärke, wenn eh Musik daddelt? Aber im Idle muss es
> ruhig sein....


Also mich stört ehrlich gesagt jegliche Lautstärke 
Vorallem dann, wenn ich spielen oder Musik hören möchte. Mag aber auch daran liegen, dass meine DT 990 mehr oder weniger komplett offen designt sind.

Ansonsten muss ich hier voll und ganz Kordanor beipflichten.
Mit einem höheren Luftdurchsatz verbessert man nicht die Effizienz seiner Kühlkörper. Diese sind letztendlich ja der Dreh- und Angelpunkt.
Es geht im Grunde genommen nur darum, ein realistisches Maß an Luft zu befördern, dabei kalte Luft bereitzustellen und warme Luft abzutransportieren. Der (vielleicht sogar nur äußerst marginale) Gewinn seitens den Temperaturen durch erheblich höhere Drehzahlen kann die dabei zustande kommende Lautstärke meist nicht rechtfertigen.

Im großen und Ganzen geht es jedenfalls _mir_ darum, einen Lüfter zu finden, der bei diesem Mindestmaß an bewegter Luft so leise wie nur eben möglich agiert. Sprich: das Lager soll so laufruhig wie möglich sein und das Design störende Turbulenzen verhindern. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Tippfehler:
> Außerdem sind noch ein paar Zahlendreher drin, schau Dir z.B. mal die
> Abmaße an, da ist hier und da auch einer "9" eine "0" geworden. Auch
> finde ich die Angaben der Minimaldrehzahlen verwirrend. Z.B. beim
> ...


Wo genau wären denn Zahlendreher zwischen "9" und "0"? 
Die Abmaße habe ich eigentlich mit meinem Mitutoyo ermitteln... und soweit ich mich entsinnen kann auch alles richtig notiert.

Bezüglich den Mindestdrehzahlen kommt wieder eine andere Sache ins Spiel:
undzwar sind in den Diagrammen grundsätzlich nur die 0.5V-Schritte eingezeichnet.
 Ergänzend hätte ich nach unten hin auch noch die Zwischenabstände eintragen können. Dann hätte ich konsequenterweise allerdings wesentlich subtilere Abstufungen vornehmen und auch die anderen Zwischenwerte ermitteln müssen.
Die gemessene Mindestdrehzahl, also die Angaben jenseits der 0.5V-schrittigen Kurven, bezieht sich hier letztlich also nur auf den kleinsten Nenner, den ich mit der Aquaero überhaupt irgendwie ermitteln konnte. Ich habe auch lang überlegt, ob ich diese Werte überhaupt mit einbeziehen sollte, da sie von der Sensorik eben sehr stark abweichen können und seitns der Steuerung auch nur sehr sehr grobe Richtwerte sind. Die Lüfter laufen hier schließlich genau an der Schwelle zum Abwürgen, weshalb die ausgelesenen Werte mit den äußerst grob und unkontinuierlich registrierten RPM mit äußerster Vorsicht genossen werden sollten. Also mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass die exemplarisch angepeilten 140 U/min kaum noch einen Ausschlag am Anemometer, geschweige denn eine fühlbare Windbewegung erzeugen 

Die Werte sind also in der Übersicht und in den Profilen gelistet, einfach nur fürs Protokoll.
Bei den Liniendiagrammen hingegen zählen tatsächlich nur die regulären 0.5V-Schritte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wo genau wären denn Zahlendreher zwischen "9" und "0"?


Silent Wing 2: 139,1 x 130,1 (oder ist der so asymetrisch?)
Den zweiten finde ich nicht mehr, meine trüben Augen können mich gestern auch getäuscht haben. 

Desweiteren würde ich den Begriff "Antrieb" als zweite Überschrift in "Ansteuerung" ändern oder "Betriebsmodus"

Frage:
Wenn von Riffle, also Gleitlager resprochen wird, sind die doch nie trocken laufend, oder? Hast Du die Impeller jeweils abgezogen und reingeschaut? Ist Öl oder Fett in den Lagern? Diese ganzen "dummen" Lager mit irgendwie gearteten Nuten sind eben gerade nicht mehr hydradynamisch, weil sich kein dynamischer Öldruck aufbauen kann, wie es in jeden einfachen glatten Gleitlager passiert. Die Polygongestaltung ist ganz nett, aber sie erhöht nur die Laufpräzision und man könnte die Impeller dicht am Gehäuse laufen lassen. Sehen wir aber Fertigungstoleranz und Wachstum der Kunststoffteile über der Lebensdauer, ist das alles völliger Humbug. Interessat wäre darum wirklich, ob es trockenlaufende Lager gibt, was bei der Kombination PA zu Stahl durchaus funktioniert und ob die Gleitlager irgendwelche Strukturen enthalten. Aber das würde vermutlich zu weit ins Detail gehen und ich weiss nicht, am man alle Lüfter so einfach zerleben kann. Darum wäre eine kleine Legend, was sich hinter den Marketingbegriffen der Lagerung verbürgt total hilfreich

Und wann gibt es das für 120mm Lüfter?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke für den Hinweis!
Beim SW2 wars wohl tatsächlich ein Zahlendreher 

Den Begriff "Antrieb" könne man natürlich noch ersetzen. Wobei denke ich mal jeder wissen sollte, was gemeint ist, wenn unterhalb von PWM oder Spannung die Rede ist 

Das mit der Lagerung ist durchaus etwas heikel. Zum einen lassen sich die meisten gar nicht - jedenfalls nicht so einfach und ohne Beschädigung - auseinandernehmen, weshalb ich mich da bisher nur auf die Angaben von den Herstellern selbst stütze. Sprich das, was in den Specs auf der Packung bzw. auf der Produktseite im Netz hinterlegt ist.
Wo tatsächlich was drin ist, ist auch nicht immer ganz nachvollziehbar. Vorallem dann, wenn umso künstlichere Begriffe wie "HPLN" oder "EHFB" verwendet werden. Im Zweifelsfall sollte man immer von einem Kostenkompromiss ausgehen. Denn wenn hier wirklich viele Resourcen darin gesteckt werden sollten, ein mehr oder weniger "neuartiges" Lager zu entwickeln, dann würde man prinzipiell auch aktiv damit werben und nähere Details zu den Vorteilen preisgeben. Nicht mal grobe Angaben wie "noch leiser" und "verschleißärmer" sind da die Regel... die meisten Hersteller geben in solchen Zusammenhängen kaum bis gar keine Informationen preis, weshalb man davon ausgehen könnte, dass es hier und da lediglich umgelabelte Varianten sind. Zumeist sind es dann tatsächlich irgendwelche Hybriden wie Hydraulik (tendenziell recht kostengünstig und regelrecht in Öl "getränkt", jedenfalls von einigen wenigen Quellen ausgehen) oder Rifle (eigener Ölkreislauf um die Hülse beziehungsweise Achse herum, meist mit separatem Öl-Reservoir).
So ganz konsistent ist die Thematik allerdings nicht, weil es auch hier keine festen Richtlinien gibt, kaum etwas spezifiziert wird und die Bezeichnung wie FDB, HDB, Rifle, Hydraulik bis hin zu magnetisch und Co. teils sehr inflationär und ohne Belege verwendet werden.

Mir ist bisher übrigens kein Lager bekannt, das derart präzise gefertigt ist, dass es komplett mit Trockenreibung funktioniert und auch beim anliegenden Gewicht des Rotors zu keinerlei Unwuchten (-> Reibung) neigt.
Jedenfalls nicht im Silent-Milieu 

Bezüglich den Lagern wollte ich künftig aber auch noch einige Worte im Rahmen des FAQ hinterlassen 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wann gibt es das für 120mm Lüfter?


Oh je, oh je... ^^

Ich habe drüber nachgedacht, ja. Aber der 140er hat für den Moment erst mal höchste Prio. Zumal hier auch schon sehr viele Modelle vorliegen und noch einige Tests anstehen.
Ist natürlich auch die Frage, in wie fern 120mm überhaupt noch zukunftsweisen sind bzw. _sein sollen_.


----------



## Lowmotion (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Msi verbaut an den nicht-CPU Anschlüssen zwar 4Pins, aber dort liegt kein PWM Signal an, die werden ganz simpel per SPannung reguliert



Habe zB. nun von System Fan 2 auf CPU Fan 1 gewechselt und auf einmal waren sie regelbar, also CPU 1 und CPU 2 sind PWM und Fan 1-3 sind DC.



Kordanor schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man sich ein gewisse "Soll Fördermenge" anschauen und dann von dort aus weitergehen.
> 
> Fazit: 2 Lüfter sollten sein, die Auswirkung eines dritten ist nur noch  geringfügig und danach ist das Diminishing Returns so hoch, dass es fast  gar keinen Sinn macht. Gleiches dürfte genauso für eine erhöhte  Drehzahl gelten.



Da widerspreche ich. Mit 150 Watt Grafikkarte wäre es locker so machbar. Mit 250 Watt Grafikkarte geht es auch, aber da heulen dann die Lüfter auf.
Mit aktuellen 400-450 Watt im Extremtest reichen die Lüfter für silent so nicht aus. 

Selbst das Gaming mit 300 Watt ist warm bis heiss. Im Gehäuse staut sich bei 3 Lüftern schon die Wärme. Mittels Programmierung der Mainboardlüftersteuerung will ich, dass die meisten Lüfter im IDLE aus sind und nur bei Gaming oder Last anspringen, aber dann nicht auf 100% gehen. Ich müßte noch eine Vertretbare Temperatur definieren. Anno 2070 soll hier der Maßstab werden. Denn Sinn der Kühlung ist es vor Allem, dass die Grafikkarte unter Last nicht runtertaktet, was sämtliche Luftkühlerkarten machen.


Und letztlich: bräuchte ich nicht mehr als 2-3 Lüfter, dann wären es die Eloops mit PWM geworden.


----------



## Caduzzz (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> A) Bezüglich den Lagern wollte ich künftig aber auch noch einige Worte im Rahmen des FAQ hinterlassen
> 
> B) Ist natürlich auch die Frage, in wie fern 120mm überhaupt noch zukunftsweisen sind bzw. _sein sollen_.



Noch ein paar Worte zu den Lagern wäre Klasse

Naja, die große Menge an Enthusiasten (welche in der Gesamtzahl eher wieder eine Minderheit ist) benutzt wohl möglichst viel 140mm Lüfter, aber es gibt noch eine große Menge von Usern, die 120mm Modelle verwenden. Sei es als Gehäuselüfter oder auch das sie den CPU Lüfter wechseln. Auch bei steigender Beliebtheit von HTPCs wollen die Enthusiasten natürlich kräftige, leise 120mm da teils nichts anderes eingebaut werden kann.

Will dir natürlich nicht  gleich den nächsten Test aufschwatzen, aber Bedarf wäre vermutlich da...

Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> ...Mir ist bisher übrigens kein Lager bekannt, das derart präzise gefertigt ist, dass es komplett mit Trockenreibung funktioniert und auch beim anliegenden Gewicht des Rotors zu keinerlei Unwuchten (-> Reibung) neigt.
> Jedenfalls nicht im Silent-Milieu


Eben, ich gehe ganz fest davon aus, dass es sich bei allen um nichts anderes als schlichte und einfache Gleitlager mit einem Tropfen Öl oder etwas Fett handelt. 
Alles andere ist reine Margetingverschwurbelei. Abgesehen natürlich von jenen magnetisch oder gar elekromagnetisch unterstützen Lagern. Ich habe noch 
nicht verstanden, wo z.B. der "ungeheuerliche" technische Unterschied in der Lagerung einen BQ Shadow Wing zu einem Silent Wing III liegen soll.

Trockenlaufende Gleitlager gibt es mit Teflonbeschichtung ohne Ende, bleibt die Frage nach dem Geräusch, aber bei der minimalen Belastung und der sehr
geringen Drehzahl bezogen auf den Wellendurchmesser ist auch die Haltbarkeit von trockenen Lagern vermutlich völlig ausreichend. Geht es um Akustik,
sollten Kugellager wie im Ultra Seek ebenfalls auffällig sein. Und, sind sie es? Neeee, weil man Rotoren in der Größe relativ gut ausgewuchtet herstellen kann.

Beispiel für typisches trockenlaufendes Gleitlager: Permaglide(R): Werkstoff

Kurzer Ausflug in die Lagerungstechnik, ich weiss ja nicht, welchen Bildungshintergrund zu hast. Ich habe länger an Lagerungen an der Uni geforscht... 

Jedes einfache symetisch aufgebaute  Gleitlager baut einen hydrodynamischen Öldruck auf, sobald es sich dreht. Aber, der ist natürlich lageabhangig, Ein mögliche
Unwucht als umlaufender Kraftvektor erzeugt aber ebenso einen Verdrängungsöldruck. Es ist wichtig, einen Spalt zu erzeugen, darum sind stehende Lüfter viel
einfacher zu beherrschen als liegende.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bild 1: *Aufbau  eines einfachen Gleitlagers mit Öl oder Fettfüllung







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
* Bild  2: *Druckaufbau in der Lagerstelle

Jetzt kann man das ganz etwas optimieren und setzt anstatt kreisrunder Geometrien Polygone ein, 
die an mehreren Stellen einen Druckaufbau erzeugen und darum eine Zentrierung der Welle im Betrieb 
bedingen. Das sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Bild 3: *mögliche theoretischer Aufbauten von zentrierenden Mehrflächen-Gleitlagern
mit zwei (a) oder vier (b,c) Bereichen mit Druckausbau. 


...


----------



## Hansi92 (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Umdrehungen vom 135mm silent Wings 3 und silent Wings 2 pwm sind vertauscht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eben, ich gehe ganz fest davon aus, dass es sich bei allen um nichts anderes als schlichte und einfache Gleitlager mit einem Tropfen Öl oder etwas Fett handelt.
> Alles andere ist reine Margetingverschwurbeler. Abgesehen natürlich von jenen magnetisch oder gar elekromagnetisch unterstützen. Ich habe noch nicht
> verstanden, wo z.B. der ungeheuerliche technische Unterschied in der Lagerung einen BQ Shadow Wing zu einem Silent Wing liegen soll.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank für den weiteren Input!

Ich bin zwar weniger in den technischen Fakultäten unterwegs, aber die Basics zur Lagerung, insbesondere der hydrodynamischen, habe ich mir schon einige male angesehen.
Genau genommen sind ja selbst die üblichen FDBs für solche Einsatzzwecke (noch) nicht das Optimum, da die Welle erst bei höheren Drehzahlen vollständig ausgewuchtet wird und vorerst nur durch einen Magneten (mehr oder eben weniger erfolgreich) stabilisiert wird. Ein wenig Trocken- oder zumindest Mischreibung ist hier, insbesondere beim Anlaufen natürlich, nie ganz zu vermeiden.
Überhaupt geht die Tendenz im Ingenieurswesen ja eher in ein industrielles Einsatzgebiet, wo solch niedriege Drehzahlen kaum eine Relevanz haben. Dadurch lässt sich überhaupt nur eine äußerst geringe Menge solcher Technologien auf diesen Markt übertragen, wobei dann auch noch mal berücksichtigt werden muss, eine möglichst hohe Produktionsmenge bei gleichzeitig möglichst geringem Kostenaufwand zu gewährleisten...
Gerade die mehrflächigen Modelle erscheinen da schon fast zu subtil und utopisch 

Be Quiets Rifle-Lager (Pure Wings) unterscheiden sich gegenüber den FDBs (Silent Wings) übrigens durch den unterschiedlich gelösten Ölkreislauf. Die Rifles haben wohl Rillen, die um die gesamte Lagerhülse herumführen und dadurch das Schmiermittel großflächig verteilen sollen, während die FDBs (in diesem Fall das Matsushita/Panasonic-Design) V-förmige Rillen (auch "Fischgratmuster" bzw. "herringbone shape") auf der Innenseite haben. Letzteres Design hat sich für die Schmierung und Zentrierung der Achse bisher wohl als am effizientesten herausgestellt, wobei auch keine separaten Öl-Reservoirs oder gar in Öl getränkte Lagerschalen von Nöten sind und das Schmiermittel wirklich nur im Inneren Bereich zirkuliert.

Der wohl bekannteste Bericht dazu:
The Truth About Fluid Dynamic Bearing (FDB) Fans - Hardware Secrets



Hansi92 schrieb:


> Die Umdrehungen vom 135mm silent Wings 3 und silent Wings 2 pwm sind vertauscht.


Danke für den Hinweis. Ist behoben


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Der unterschiedliche Ölkreislauf wirkt sich wohl teilweise deutlich auf die Lagergeräusche (klackern und schleifen) aus. Das Rifle Lager ist durch die anderen Schmierstoffführung deutlich anfälliger als die Rillen des FDB. Rein technisch sind es ja alles Fluid dynamic Lager, aber FDB ist halt patentiert....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Der wohl bekannteste Bericht dazu:
> The Truth About Fluid Dynamic Bearing (FDB) Fans - Hardware Secrets


Sobald in die Lagerfläche irgendwelche Rillen sind, baut sich kein Öldruck mehr auf. 
Das ganze ist alles nur dafür da, um Schmutzpartikel aus der Lagerstelle zu transportieren, 
damit es keinen abrasiven Verschleiß gibt und um für eine luftfreie Ölverteilung zu sorgen.
Das mag minimale Effekte bringen.

Ein Lager hat mit der Wuchtung wenig zu tun. Die Frage ist zuerst, wie groß die Unwucht
eines Impellers ist. Man kann die Werkzeuge ein wenig optimieren, aber je nach Material-
charge, Verarbeitunstemperatur etc. wird es immer kleine Unterschiede geben. Es geht
beim Lager nur um das vorhandene Spiel. Ist es groß, kann eine Unwucht der Rotorblätter
schlimmers bewirken, als wenn es weniger Lagerspiel gibt. 

Aber alles, was ich im Artikel gesehen und gelsen habe ist mehr Voodoo als Maschinenbau.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber alles, was ich im Artikel gesehen und gelsen habe ist mehr Voodoo als Maschinenbau.


Gut. Dann weiß ich ja jetzt, wer mein FAQ verfasst 

Habe bisher größtenteils _nur_ solche Quellen gefunden, die in diese Sparte schlagen und beim Herringbone-Design von einer besseren Schmierung respektive Auswuchtung sprechen. Gegenüber dem Rifle, wo das Öl wohl um die gesamte Schale herum zirkuliert, scheint es sich jedenfalls durchsetzen zu können.
Ist bei all den Marketingphrasen aber auch schwer, den Durchblick zu behalte_n..._ 

Wenn du zuverlässigere/fachkompetentere Quellen hast, die sich mit diesen Unterschieden (also speziell auf diesem Markt bezogen) auseinandersetzen: immer her damit! 

*PS:*
Einfach mal nach "Patent", "FDB" und "grooves" bzw. "herringbone" suchen. Dann bekommt man dutzende Einträge, die auf zig Unternehmen (vor allem Hersteller von HDDs) verweisen. Und so ziemlich überall wird von "(dynamic) pressure generating grooves" gesprochen.

Ein x-beliebiges Beispiel:"_The fluid dynamic bearing has miniaturized grooves inside to hold the  lubricant (with a small amount of lubricant in the miniaturized  grooves). When the spindle rotates, the lubricant in the grooves is  drawn to generate dynamic pressure and support the spindle in the center  position._"

"_the lubricant generates a dynamic pressure in the dynamic grooves to provide support and lubricating effects_"​ 
 Patent US20040126040 - Fluid dynamic bearing module - Google Patents

Alles nur PR?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Alles nur PR?


Nein, aber den wirklich relevanten physikalischen Effekt dahinter findest Du nicht in Patentschriften.
Es wird seinen Grund haben, es geht um Notlaufeigenschaften oder was auch immer, bessere Fett-
bzw. Ölverteilung (wobei ich kaum glaube, dass Öl in den Lagern ist, denn dann müsste es reibungs-
intensive Abdichtungen geben), aber das hat nix mit hydrodynamischem Ölfilm zu tun. Der Effekt 
eines Schirmmittels bei Unwucht ist nur, dass es dämpfend wirkt.



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> _..._Wenn du zuverlässigere/fachkompetentere Quellen hast,..


Ach, vergiss es, meine Skripte sind zu alt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Einlesen in Fluiddynamik, und um nichts anderes geht es, müsste man dieses Wissen 
beherrschen, wobei das Skript, was ich auf die schnelle gefunden habe, mehr in anderen 
Bereichen relevant ist. Aber das ist reines Basiswissen:
 (kleiner Tipp, lies es nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , man wird wahnsinnig)
http://hakenesch.userweb.mwn.de/fluidmechanik/skript_fluid.pdf

Zu Gleitlagern findest Du hier eine kleine sinnvolle Enführung:
https://www.itr.tu-clausthal.de/fileadmin/weitere/Skripte/Auslaufversuch-Skript_WS11_12.pdf

Aber ich behaupte weiterhin, das keines der Lager in Lüfter als "hydrodynamisch" bezeichnet 
werden darf, dafür sind die Umfangsgeschwindigkeiten viel zu gering, auch wenn die Last
sehr gering ist. Stribeck-Kurve ist immer was schönes, was man einmal verstanden haben muss.
Die paar Seiten sind ziemlich grundlegend und gutes komprimiertes Wissen. Ich habe jetzt
keine Lust die Sommerfeldzahl auszurechnen, aber da muss ich nicht rechnen, dass hat der
Inschinör im Gefühl. Die Lager kommen nie aus dem Mischreibungsbereich heraus.

Wenn ich den Begriff "Voodoo" nutze, dann  meine ich damit nur, dass man zumindest zu meiner
Unizeit viele Ding nicht wirklich verstanden hat. Warum z.B. Kolbenringe die Belastungen
aushalten, ist schwer zu verstehen, sind natürlich andere Temperaturen, Drücke und Material-
paarungen, als diese Einfachstlagerung, die nur auf günstige Herstellkosten hin optimiert sind.
Im Maschinenbau steckt weiterhin ganz viel Erfahrung und Try- and Error. Irgendwann hat
man etwas und das funktoniert gut. Warum ist leider oft ein großes Geheimnis.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

- Mist, doppelt -


----------



## Woiferl94 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Als super Test  Nett wäre noch wenn du bei jeden Lüfter deine subjektive Meinung dazuschreiben würdest.

Also ich habe auf meinen bei den 420mm Radis Black Silent Pro PK1 montiert, so nun zum Problem, die Lüfter die vertikal verbaut sind  sind wirklich leise, aber die Lüfter die horizontal verbaut sind haben echt ein lästiges Klackern.
Gibt es irgendwelche Lüfter die im horizontalen Einbau nicht klackern ? Gefallen würden mir die Venturi, aber da hab ich auch hier gelesen das diese klackern, würde sie halt über Spannung regeln, nicht PWM.


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke für den guten Test 

Freue mich schon wenn einer in Kombination mit Radiatoren kommt 
Der Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich wäre auch super im Test


----------



## Skeen29 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Super Test. Wirklich klasse Arbeit.
Leider ist Dir ein Link verrutscht, 
Beim EKL Wingboost 2 kommt man zum Aerocool Dead Silence in der Soundcloud. Vielleicht kannst Du das noch ändern.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*



interessierterUser schrieb:


> [...]


Danke für die weiteren Eindrücke, werde ich mir beizeiten mal zu Gemüte führen.

Wäre dir natürlich auch nach wie vor dankbar, wenn du hinsichtlich dem FAQ einige Akzente setzen würdest 
Jedenfalls scheint du offenkundig etwas tiefer in der Materie - vom Ingenierswesen ausgehend - zu stecken. Ich kenne dahingegen größtenteils nur die Marketingaspekte und Überlieferungen aus einigen (mehr oder weniger vertrauenserweckenden) Tech-Blogs etc.



tollertoni schrieb:


> Super Test. Wirklich klasse Arbeit.
> Leider ist Dir ein Link verrutscht,
> Beim EKL Wingboost 2 kommt man zum Aerocool Dead Silence in der Soundcloud. Vielleicht kannst Du das noch ändern.


Danke für den Hinweis!
Bei den dutzend Links und vorallem im Zuge einer längeren "Upload-Session" um die späte Stunde kommt sowas leider schonmal vor 



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> Als super Test  Nett wäre noch wenn du bei jeden Lüfter deine subjektive Meinung dazuschreiben würdest.
> 
> Also ich habe auf meinen bei den 420mm Radis Black Silent Pro PK1  montiert, so nun zum Problem, die Lüfter die vertikal verbaut sind  sind  wirklich leise, aber die Lüfter die horizontal verbaut sind haben echt  ein lästiges Klackern.
> Gibt es irgendwelche Lüfter die im horizontalen Einbau nicht klackern ?  Gefallen würden mir die Venturi, aber da hab ich auch hier gelesen das  diese klackern, würde sie halt über Spannung regeln, nicht PWM.


Subjektive Einordnungen sind natürlich immer schwierig hinsichtlich Nachvollziehbarkeit und Neutralität. Aber ich werde mal schauen, was sich tun lässt.

Vielleicht werde ich auch noch mal ein paar Untersuchungen im horizontalen Betrieb vornehmen und hier und da eine Anmerkung hinterlassen, falls sich die Lautstärke unter diesen Umständen erhöht.

Die Venturi haben nur seitens der PWM-Version, undzwar genau gesagt beim HP-12 und HP-14, einen nicht ganz so guten Ruf. Sind auch die ersten PWM-Lüfter Fractals, die wohl noch einige Optimierungen vor sich haben. Habe sie auch schon mal über Spannung angesteuert gehabt und an der Lautstärke hat sich überraschenderweise nichts geändert... vermutlich kämpft man da noch mit Qualitätsproblemen.

Die HF-12 bzw. HF-14 kann man dem gegenüber allerdings nahezu uneingeschränkt empfehlen.



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Danke für den guten Test
> 
> Freue mich schon wenn einer in Kombination mit Radiatoren kommt
> Der Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich wäre auch super im Test


Einen PWM iPPC würde ich auch noch gerne testen.
Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die Variante mit 3000 U/min da die beste Wahl wäre. Denn allein schon die Geräuschaufnahmen der 2000er musste ich in der Lautstärke stark absenken, weil sie durchgehend übersteuerten


----------



## Woiferl94 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Subjektive Einordnungen sind natürlich immer schwierig hinsichtlich Nachvollziehbarkeit und Neutralität. Aber ich werde mal schauen, was sich tun lässt.
> 
> Vielleicht werde ich auch noch mal ein paar Untersuchungen im horizontalen Betrieb vornehmen und hier und da eine Anmerkung hinterlassen, falls sich die Lautstärke unter diesen Umständen erhöht.
> 
> ...



Ok Danke, ja das mit der Neutralität ist mir klar, aber ich finde es ganz gut wenn man einen Anhaltspunkt hat 
Ok, aber leider gibt es die HP Serie nicht in der 3 - Pin Version oder ?  Also meinst du wenn man die PWM über Spannung ansteuert das sie dann keine Geräusche (Klackern) von sich geben. Gegen normales Lüfterrauschen hab ich eigentlich auch nichts aber dieses Klackern ist einfach unerträglich in meinen Augen. 
Die HF Serie bringt mir leider für Radis relativ wenig denke ich.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres zwei HP-14 und beide haben geklackert, egal ob über Spannung oder PWM geregelt.
Keine Ahnung, ob das Problem mittlerweile behoben wurde. Aber nach meiner eher ernüchternden Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Kundensupport sehe ich aktuell auch keinen Bedarf, dem einen zweiten Versuch zu geben 

Wenn du besonders leise Radiator-Lüfter mit 140mm Rahmenbreite suchst, dann würde ich dir derzeit zu den Phanteks F140MP oder Noctua NF-A14 raten.


----------



## Woiferl94 (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ich hatte Anfang des Jahres zwei HP-14 und beide haben geklackert, egal ob über Spannung oder PWM geregelt.
> Keine Ahnung, ob das Problem mittlerweile behoben wurde. Aber nach meiner eher ernüchternden Kontaktaufnahme mit dem Kundensupport sehe ich aktuell auch keinen Bedarf, dem einen zweiten Versuch zu geben
> 
> Wenn du besonders leise Radiator-Lüfter mit 140mm Rahmenbreite suchst, dann würde ich dir derzeit zu den Phanteks F140MP oder Noctua NF-A14 raten.



Ach ok, kann ich mir dann nicht vorstellen das dies behoben wurde.
Ok die Phanteks sprechen mich schon an. Noctua fallen allein schon wegen der Farbe raus.

Nochmals vielen Dank


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ähhh, ist der Revoltec Air Guard wirklich ein 4,-€ Lüfter? Bemerkenswert leise und gute Leistung. Eine echte Budgedempfehlung mit großer Drehzahlspreizung.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Leise?! Hab ich was an den Ohren oder du?^^
Also das Revoltec Air Guard @ 140m3h / 100m3h / 60m3h / 12V / 7V / 5V by Der Kabelbinder | Free Listening on SoundCloud finde ich nicht leise. Das Antriebs/Lagergeräusch ist doch furchtbar. Als würde ein dicker Brummer im Rechner hängen. Nebengeräusche par excellence! Drrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Leise?! Hab ich was an den Ohren oder du?^^


Bei 5V. Kostet nur 4,-€ das Ding. Ich sagte doch Budget.

(Aber gut, vorhin war der Lautstärkeregeler ähh ja, dummer Fehler, 
ähh ja,  leise ist übertrieben, aber bei 5V durchaus einen Test wert)


----------



## Narbennarr (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Dann lieber den Artic Lüfter. Auch keine Offenbahrung, aber für mich das eindeutig angenehmere Betriebsgeräusch. Den habe ich sogar vor einigen Tagen noch verbaut.


----------



## RFL91 (21. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Erstmal ein *DICKES LOB* an den KabelBinder für den Test, unglaublich was du dir da für eine Mühe gemacht hast.

Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Tabelle als Excel-Datei irgendwo hochzuladen, damit man die sich selber nach Vorlieben sortieren lassen kann?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



RFL91 schrieb:


> Gibt es die Möglichkeit die Tabelle als Excel-Datei  irgendwo hochzuladen, damit man die sich selber nach Vorlieben  sortieren lassen kann?


Bisher noch nicht.
Was genau willst du denn Umsortieren, wenn ich fragen darf?


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@Kabelbinder:

Sind die  Phanteks PH-F140SP auch zu empfehlen oder nicht ? Denn der Druckunterschied zu den MP dürfte da nicht so groß sein wie es scheint. Außerdem sind die MP erst im August lagernd.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Für Gehäuse und Kühler, deren Lamellen nicht all zu nah aneinanderstehen, sind die F140SP gut geeignet.
Die MP würde ich nur bei hohem Gegendruck, also sehr engen Lamellen, empfehlen.


----------



## Woiferl94 (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Für Gehäuse und Kühler, deren Lamellen nicht all zu nah aneinanderstehen, sind die F140SP gut geeignet.
> Die MP würde ich nur bei hohem Gegendruck, also sehr engen Lamellen, empfehlen.



Ok Danke  Also sind die auch Klackerfrei wie die MP oder ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (23. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Sind normalerweise beide klackerfrei, ja


----------



## RFL91 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Bisher noch nicht.
> Was genau willst du denn Umsortieren, wenn ich fragen darf?



Alles mögliche. Oder zum Quotienten errechnen. Excel ist so ein mächtiges Tool.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hi,

ich wollte mal 'ne kleine Lanze für den fd Venturi HP-14PWM brechen.  Trotz aller Unkenrufe und Warnungen hab ich mir den einfach mal bestellt und bin ziemlich angetan. Er verhält sich doch sehr unauffällig, also kein Klackern etc. dafür mit ordentlich Druck zum Kühlen. Vielleicht hatte ich Glück oder sie haben wirklich was getan und ich habe 'ne neuere Charge..ka, gehöre ja auch eher zu den "Empfindlichen".
Mein Venturi HF 12(0mm) ist bei 5V im idle wesentlich hörbarer (auch wenn er ordentlich Luft zieht, aber er wird wohl wieder rausfliegen).


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@*RFL91*:
Gut, ich hab mal die Rohdaten bei Google Docs hochgeladen:  VolumenAF
Verzeiht mir die rudimentäre Struktur. Könnt ihr euch dann natürlich noch entsprechend zurechtzupfen und sortieren 

@*Caduzzz*:
Das wäre natürlich äußerst erfreuenswert, wenn sie ihr Qualitätsmanagement mal beiseite genommen hätten 
Ich werde das Ganze mal weiter beobachten und die HP-14 evtl. später nochmal aufnehmen.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich werde weiter die Ohren auf sperren, aber momentan bei *schwitz* 30°C Zimmmertemperatur..ist der Venturi HP 14 PWM der entspannteste und ruhigste Lüfter im Case (auch beim Zocken). Auch die "Luftrauschcharakteristik" ist ganz angenehm, hab wirklich eine *hustWingboostHUST2hüstel* Klackerorgie erwartet.


----------



## koffeinjunkie (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Schöner Test aber irgendwie fehlt mir der Überblick anhand von Werten was die Lautstärke betrifft. So mit dem hören ist das doch recht subtil. Welche Lüfter sind denn von 600-700rpm die leisesten?


----------



## Woiferl94 (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Caduzzz schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich wollte mal 'ne kleine Lanze für den fd Venturi HP-14PWM brechen.  Trotz aller Unkenrufe und Warnungen hab ich mir den einfach mal bestellt und bin ziemlich angetan. Er verhält sich doch sehr unauffällig, also kein Klackern etc. dafür mit ordentlich Druck zum Kühlen. Vielleicht hatte ich Glück oder sie haben wirklich was getan und ich habe 'ne neuere Charge..ka, gehöre ja auch eher zu den "Empfindlichen".
> Mein Venturi HF 12(0mm) ist bei 5V im idle wesentlich hörbarer (auch wenn er ordentlich Luft zieht, aber er wird wohl wieder rausfliegen).



Ist er auch im horizontalen Einbau ruhig, da machen die meisten Lüfter ja Probleme.


----------



## Caduzzz (25. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Horizontal hab ich ihn nicht verbaut (gibt auch keine Notwendigkeit und Platz in meinem Case dafür)

edit: @Woiferl94, würde den jetzt auch gerade ungern ausbauen um auf horizontales klackern zu testen, vielleicht demnächst mal


----------



## RFL91 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> @*RFL91*:
> Gut, ich hab mal die Rohdaten bei Google Docs hochgeladen:  VolumenAF
> Verzeiht mir die rudimentäre Struktur. Könnt ihr euch dann natürlich noch entsprechend zurechtzupfen und sortieren
> 
> ...



Dankeschön. Du bist mein Held. Hab gerade 2 Noctuas industrial 3000 PWM drin. Die blasen ordentlich und kühlen meine CPU auf +2° Raumtemperatur (@2850 RPM) mit Wasserkühlung, jedoch brauch ich dann Ohrschützer. Die fliegen am Montag raus und es kommen normale Noctuas rein.


----------



## Kordanor (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



RFL91 schrieb:


> Dankeschön. Du bist mein Held. Hab gerade 2 Noctuas industrial 3000 PWM drin. Die blasen ordentlich und kühlen meine CPU auf +2 Raumtemperatur mit Wasserkühlung, jedoch brauch ich dann Ohrschützer. Die fliegen am Montag raus und es kommen normale Noctuas rein.



Wie sind deine Erfahrungswerte dazu? Wollte mir die industrial 2000 PWM holen als Gehäuselüfter, die aber dann nur "minimal" nutzen.  Für Industrial hatte ich mich aufgrund der besseren Haltbarkeit entschieden (Staubdicht, sollte auch hoffentlich nach 5 Jahren noch laufen wie am ersten Tag). Dass die 3000 bei maximaldrehzahl laut sind, ist schon klar. Und auch 2000 ist bei 100% laut wie ein Flugzeug-Triebwerk. Aber wie schauts in deinem Fall bei 10-20% aus?


----------



## RFL91 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Mein Problem ist, dass ich die nicht regeln kann ordentlich, obwohl die direkt am MB (Maximus VII Hero) hängen und eigentlich über PWM gesteuert werden sollen, jedoch drehen die direkt auf mind. 1400 auf. Im moment läuft die WaKü passiv mit 40°C im Idle, weil die akustisch echt unausstehlich sind. Hab schon einiges probiert, komme leider zu keinem annehmbarem Ergebnis. Vom Design und der Verarbeitung sind die top, jedoch war nichts dabei nur richtige Schrauben sonst nix.

Hat jemand ein Tipp für mich


----------



## Kordanor (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Es wurde im Thread zuvor gesagt, dass ASUS Boards sowohl 3 Pol als auch 4 Pol Lüfter unterstützen. Vielleicht werden die Lüfter fälschlicherweise als 3 Pol Lüfter erkannt und angesteuert. Das würde die hohe mindest RPM erklären. Eventuell findest du da ja etwas zu.


----------



## RFL91 (26. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

hm. wäre eine Idee... naja ich werde mich morgen damit weiter beschäftigen.



LOL die AiSuite 3 von ASUS hats jetzt hinbekommen ich kann die auf 5% und 315rpm runterdrehen. morgen werde ich mich aber an die konfiguration setzen



Mit 1000 RPM sind die Lüfter doch schon ordentlich zu hören. Jetzt aber nicht soooo störend, dass ich sie austauschen werde. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das mit etwas Feintuning noch hin


----------



## RFL91 (27. Juni 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



RFL91 schrieb:


> Mit 1000 RPM sind die Lüfter doch schon ordentlich zu hören. Jetzt aber nicht soooo störend, dass ich sie austauschen werde. Ich hoffe ich bekomme das mit etwas Feintuning noch hin



So die fliegen doch raus. Sie sind doch ziemlich störend bei 500-1000 rpm ...


----------



## chrissummers (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Erst einmal: WOW! Genau so etwas habe ich gesucht. Vielen Dank!

Nachdem ich in den letzten Tagen zwei, drei Tests gelesen habe, in denen die Phanteks so massiv gelobt wurden, war ich gespannt, ob deine Ergebnisse - insbesondere die Audioaufnahmen - das bestätigen. Wenn ich aber deine Audiofiles anhöre, gefällt mir der Noctua NF A14 mit Abstand am besten, sobald es auf 100 m3h oder sogar 60 m3h geht. Subjektiv ist das Geräusch viel angenehmer als z.b. beim Silent Wings 2 oder auch beim Phanteks F140SP. Bei letzterem höre ich ein löchtes "U" bei den niedrigeren Geschwindigkeiten, während der Noctua für mich nur leise rauscht. 
Ähnelt sich das mit deiner Einschätung?

Ich suche aktuell nämlich nach dem perfekten Lüfter für meinen Thermalright Archon. Da kämen halt genau die beiden in die engere Wahl.

Da meine Silentansprüche wohl den deinen ähneln: welchen würdest du wählen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hey,

wenn du das bestmögliche Silent-Paket suchst, dann würde ich unter diesen Umständen eher zu den Noctua raten.
Die Aufnahmen sollen auch nur als grobe Orientierung gelten und können den subjektiven Höreindruck allein schon aus technischen Gründen schon nicht ersetzen. Von der Tendenz her klingen die Noctua in meinen Ohren allerdings etwas ruhiger.
Das soll den Ruf der Phanteks an und für sich aber nicht schmälern. Für ihren Preis sind sie durchaus sehr attrkativ, da sehr leise und leistungsfähig.

Ich persönlich würde vielleicht sogar lieber die Phanteks nehmen, da ich ein Seitenfenster habe und mir das Braun der Noctua nicht wirklich zusagt.
Aber das muss dann natürlich jeder mit sich selbst ausmachen 

*Bezüglich den industrialPPC:*
Diese lohnen sich in meinen Augen eigentlich nur, wenn man über 1000 U/min nutze möchte. Unterhalb bieten sie zu wenig Vorteile.
Außerdem sind die 3-Phasen Motoren noch nicht derart ausgereift, alsdass man die iPPC als bedingungslsoe Silent-Lüfter bezeichnen dürfte.


----------



## ile (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Noctua als pwm Variante ist besonders geil,, da null Nebengeräusche und extrem weit skalierbar. Echt die Referenz bei PWM imho


----------



## Skeen29 (3. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich kann aber auch dir EKL Wingboost 2 PWM empfehlen. Y - Kabel, lassen sich bis 350 Umdrehungen runter regeln und sind bis ca. 900 Umdrehungen nicht hörbar. Maximal gehen sie bis 1400 und sind deutlich günstiger als die Noctua.


----------



## delware (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

fettes roundup. gute Arbeit


----------



## RFL91 (4. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Noctuas gehen zurück. Ich benutze jetzt 2 Silent Wings 2 für Frischluft, weil die Tage mein MoRa kommt


----------



## gen-X (11. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich dachte gerade so: "Mein Gott, meine Lüfter im Gehäuse sind mittlerweile so laut. Da muss mal was neues rein. Und diesmal 140mm, aber wer hat das denn mal ausführlich getestet?" Bäm, einfach keinen Monat her und Du hast dieses Baby hier gezaubert. Da kann ich nur sagen: Danke, Danke und nochmal Dank!


----------



## TheAbyss (14. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Zuerst einmal ein grosses Dankeschön  für die investierte Arbeit. 

Als PCGH-Leser der ersten Stunde hat mich dein Betrag (und meine derzeitige Fragestellung) tatsächlich dazu genötigt, mich doch mal im Forum anzumelden.

Ich plane einen Casewechsel, und in diesem Rahmen macht man sich ja Gedanken um ein ggf. geändertes Kühlkonzept:

Mein neues Gehäuse: Phanteks Enthoo Luxe
Ich plane einen nette Case-Optimierung (Mod wäre zu viel behauptet). Mein neuer CPU Kühler wird (nach PCGH-Empfehlung) mal eine AiO: Arctic Liquid Freezer 240.

Ich habe mich in Sachen Gehäuse / Rad - Lüfter in den letzten 2 Wochen durchs Internet gelesen. Bevor ich mich also mit ca. 20 Lüftern behängt in den nächsten Fluss stürze, platziere ich hier mal mein konkretes Problem, in der Hoffnung nicht vollkommen OT zu werden:

Ich benötige folgende Lüfter: 

2x140 intake front
1x140 exhaust back
4x120 Rad-Lüfter in push-pull Anordnung in Exhaust Top Position

optional 1x140mm intake im Boden, dazu müsste ich aber die PSU shroud durch eine eigene Lösung ersetzen.

Aus den bisherigen Erfahrungen / angelesenem Wissen habe ich folgende Konfiguration gebastelt:

2x140 intake front: Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex ohne Static Booster
1x140 exhaust back: BQ Silentwings 2
4x120 Rad-Lüfter in push-pull Anordnung in Exhaust Top Position (2x NB Eloop 12-2 Push / 2x NB Blacksilent Pro PL2 im Pull)

Anmerkungen: Die Prolimatechs sowie den Silentwings 2 besitze ich aus meinem derzeitigen Setup. Ich verwende bewusst keine PWM Lüfter am Radiator, da Pumpe und Fans per externer Lüftersteuerung manuell geregelt werden sollen. Die Gehäuselüfter lasse ich per PWM Verteiler des Luxe über das Board (Saberthooth Z77) regeln. 

Folgende Lüfter kämen noch hinsichtlich der Farbgebung in Frage:

Gehäuse:
Prolimatech Silver Wings Vortex 140 (in meinem Besitz)
Bitfenix Spectre Pro 140 (in meinem Besitz)
NB Eloop 14 PS
Phanteks PH140 (Stock-Lüfter des Luxe, in meinem Besitz)

Radiator:
Alphacool Susurro 120
TT Riing 12
Aerocool DS 12
Fractal Design Venturi 12

Die Noctua´s passen leider farblich nicht rein, also bitte nicht als Alternative nennen, Bling-Bling LED Lüfter wäre ok, muss aber nicht sein, da ich im Luxe noch eine LED Steuerung eingeplant habe. Gekühlt werden soll ein I2500k@Stock, eine R9 390x Nitro, also ein Gamer-System

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hey,

prinzipiell würde ich versuchen, nicht all zu viel  verschiedene Modelle miteinander zu kombinieren. Sonst summieren sich  die unterschiedliche Charakteristika und es klingt insgesamt womöglich  unangenehmer, als ein homogeneres Setup.

An deiner Stelle würde  ich auch schauen, ob du die vier 120mm an der Liquid Freezer wirklich  brauchst. Die nehmen ja nicht nur ordentlich Platz weg, sondern würden  dich bei einem Neukauf/Ersatz auch wieder einiges kosten.
Die  Lamellen des Radiators scheinen im Übrigen nicht besonders eng  aneinander zu liegen, weshalb man hier wahrscheinlich keine penible Wahl  nach möglichst hohem Luftdruck vornehmen muss. Womöglich tuns da auch  schon ein paar Venturi HF, müsste man ausprobieren.
Alternativ wären  die Aerocool DS auch noch sehr leise und leistungsfähig. Habe allerdings  hier und da schonmal gehört, dass sie im horizontalen Betrieb etwas  lauter sein sollen. Könnte ich u.U. aber mal auf die Probe stellen, da  ich auch noch zwei 120er von denen rumfliegen habe. Die TT Riing  erschienen mir im direkten Vergleich bisher etwas ineffizienter. Die  würde ich nur empfehlen, wenn die Optik eine größere Rolle spielt. Die  Susurro habe ich bisher noch nicht hören dürfen. In einer älteren  PCGH-Ausgabe wurden die mal getestet. Allerdings (soweit ich mich recht  entsinne) nicht nach äquivalenter Leistung, sondern nach Spannung,  weshalb die gemessene Lautstärke (bei einer Drehzahl von bis zu 1.700  U/min) natürlich nicht besonders berauschend ausfiel. Bei Hardwaremax  gab es dahingegen mal ein Review, in dem sie relativ gut abgeschnitten  haben...
Die eLoop würde ich nicht für den Pull empfehlen, da sie dort unangenehme Soggeräusche verursachen können.

Fürs  Gehäuse würde ich dann aber der Einfachheit halber erstmal die Ultra  Sleek vorne und den SW2 hinten weiterbenutzen. Entsprechend gedrosselt  sollten die ja nicht all zu laut sein.


----------



## TheAbyss (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> prinzipiell würde ich versuchen, nicht all zu viel  verschiedene Modelle miteinander zu kombinieren. Sonst summieren sich  die unterschiedliche Charakteristika und es klingt insgesamt womöglich  unangenehmer, als ein homogeneres Setup.
> 
> ...


Danke für die Einschätzung. Die Gehäuselüfter sind demnach schonmal gesetzt ohne Mehrkosten.  Was die push pull Konfiguration des eloops angeht, war daher auch mein Ansatz als pull die blacksilent pl2 zu nehmen. Die AiO Wakü läuft auch mit 2 Lüftern in Push Konfig laut Test nicht wirklich schlecht. Ich werde 2 eloops holen und dieses als ersten Ansatz testen. Alternativ wären dann noch die Aerocool DS möglich. 

Zusammenfassend: eloop oder aerocool. Die Riing sehen top aus, werde aber das Case erstmal nur indirekt beleuchten. Weniger ist da oft mehr. 

Vielen Dank


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich würde ja eher auf wenige und dafür gut platzierte Lüfter (möglichst aus der gleichen Serie) setzen. Aber da hat jeder so seine Präferenzen 
Kannst ja einfach mal ein wenig rumprobieren, was für dich am besten funktioniert.


----------



## Caduzzz (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Nach den ganzen Empfehlungen scheinen die Venturi HF 140mm ja Mangelware zu werden. Schon vor der Veröffentlichung deines Tests gab's die ja nicht gerade hinterher geworfen, aber nun sieht's ja fast überall echt mies aus ("nicht mehr lieferbar".."versandfertig in 40 Tage.." und so )

Hatte jetzt paar (kurze) Wochen einen Venturi 140mm PWM laufen und finde, dass der ganz ok ist. Ja, leichtes, leises Rattern...aber sehr dumpf/gedämpft..also, für mich, akzeptabel. Aber, der hat ordentlich Druck gemacht  und sieht echt schick aus, Zubehör und Verarbeitung wirklich klasse!!

der 120mm Venturi HF ist mMn voll für die (Lautstärke)Tonne, nur akzeptabel bei 5V (ca. 70x rpm), der kann mMn nur schick aussehen, selbst im uneingebauten Zustand ist das Luftrauschen massiv..kurz: 'ne Nervensäge.


----------



## Hunting_Nergal (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Riesenlob für diese Wahnsinnsmühe und die vielen Arbeitsstunden, nur um uns mit ein paar infos zu füttern.
Allerdings sind meine beiden BeQuiet pure wings 140 deutlich leiser was das Lagergeräusch betrifft. Wenn ich mein Ohr direkt an den lüfterrahmen halte, kann ich dieses Tackern gerade Wahrnehmen, und ich habe sehr gute Ohren. Offensichtlich ist da die Serien- und/oder Chargenstreuung doch etwas größer im Hause BeQuiet.

Interessant als nächstes Projekt wäre ein Roundup für 120er Fans auf Radiatoren, Volt bzw PWM% auf der x-Achse, Kühlleistung(°C der CPU unter Last)+Lautheit/Schalldruck auf der Y-Achse oder so ähnlich.
Wenn Prozessertemperatur als Leistungswert im zusammenhang mit Lautstärke angegeben werden, bracht man im Falle des Radis weder Airflow noch drehzahl zu wissen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@ *Caduzzz*:

Die HF-12 wollten mir auf Anhieb auch nicht so gefallen, da sie mit steigender Spannung relativ schnell laut wurden.
Der Eindruck ist aber schnell verflogen, als ich sie mal testweise gegen die B12-2 durchgemessen und die Lautstärke (ohne Hindernis) miteinander verglichen habe. Da waren sie (gedrosselt) meines Erachtens sogar eine Ecke effizienter.
Nur darf man sie halt wirklich nicht all zu stark aufdrehen, da sonst die Verwirbelungen immens zunehmen. 

@ *Hunting_Nergal*:

Lautstärkeempfindungen lassen sich natürlich nur schwer objektivieren und miteinander vergleichen. Subjektiv finde ich die Pure Wings aber eigentlich auch voll in Ordnung. Als störend empfinde finde ich sie nur, wenn man sie komplett ohne Entkopplung verschraubt und dann nicht ausreichend drosselt oder schlichtweg eins der schlechteren Modelle erwischt hat.

120mm-Tests sind derzeit nur vereinzelt für Reviews geplant. Wobei auch das noch nicht ganz gesichert ist.


----------



## Caduzzz (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hi Kabelbinder,

der HF-12 ist ja erst einmal raus. Scheint aber eh an meinem Gehäuse (InWin 805) zu liegen bzw. am Lüftergitter des Hecklüfters. Habe jetzt einige Lüfter mit unterschiedlichsten Montagearten durch, es bleibt ein 120mm eLoop, dem macht das Gitter nichts aus (also die Lautstärke der Luftverwirbelung etc.).

btt: freu mich auf neue Caselüfter >>> TR TY 147A SQ  werde ich einfach  mal testen/hören 
edit: und ZACK zum Verkauf, meine Boardlüftersteuerung spielt nicht mit (hätte ich eigentlich vorher wissen müssen), laufen ab 900rpm -zu laut!


haben wir eigentlich einen (subjektiven) Lüfterempfehlungs- Kaufberaungsfred? *grübel*

Grüße


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Nochmal ein dicker Dank an den Kabelbinder. Dein Testbericht ist unglaublich wertvoll! Es macht etwas Arbeit zu suchen und z verstehen, aber alle Informationen sind da!

Warum? Anfangs war ich auch ein wenig verschnupft, weil ich eine Tabelle mit Sieger sollte. Den gibt es aber nicht, weil alle unsere Bedürfnisse nach Preis, Laufstärke, Kühlleistung und ganz wichtig, Möglichkeiten der Ansteuerung, völlig verschieden sind. Was im Rechner A ganz toll funktioniert, kann in Rechner B nur noch mittelmäßig sein, ganz entscheidend ist nämlich, wie man die Lüfter ansteuern kann. Ich hatte auch lange überlegt, wie ich im Fractal R5-PCGH mit der begrenzten ausblasenden Lüfteranzahl (genau einer hinten) irgendwie klar komme. Aber, ganz wichtig, es muss ein 4-PIN Lüfter sein, weil mein dummes MSI-Board nur eine sehr mäßige Gehäuselüfterregelung (6V-12V) hat.  Aber Deine grandiosen Grafiken zu jedem einzelnen Lüfter zeigten mir sehr schön, dass die anfangs als mäßig leise eingestuften Originallüfter (Fractal Dynamic GP-14) mit einer guten Regelung sehr leise werden, weil die Anlaufspannung minimal ist. Es reichte also, einfach vor jeden Lüfter einen Noctua Widerstand  vorzuschalten, die lagen hier rum. Darauf wäre ich ohne Deine Grafik nie gekommen und hätte viel Geld verschwendet. Jetzt blasen drei originale ein mit Drehzahlen von 310U/min bis 600U/min, je nach Systemtemperatur und ein Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS bläst hinten raus. Den hattest Du zwar nicht im Test, aber die Leistung lässt sich problemlos durch Deine Kurven extrapolieren. Danke, viel Geld gespart!!!

Wichtig fände ich trotzdem weiterhin das Lüftergewicht. Denn so mittelmäßig ist inzwischen BeQuiet Lüfter ansehen, haben sie einen echten Vorteil. Sie sind leicht, das ist für CPU-Kühler, gerade mit Skylake, ein echtes Argument. Die neuen Noctua NF-P12 PWM sind zwar rein technisch gradios (180-1200U/min und bis 900 U/min aus dem gut gedämmten Gehäuse nicht zu hören) aber die Dinger sind echt schwer und zwei davon am Ninja 4 machen den Trümmer jetzt so schwer, dass ich das niemals an einen Skylake-CPU hängen würde. Außerdem hat der Netzteilanschluss im BQ DPP-11 jetzt seine Berechtigung gefunden. Der hat den Vorteil, dass die Lüfter beim Anschalten kurz 12V bekommen. Damit lassen sich kleine 40-80mm Lüfter, die oftmals höhere Anlaufspannungen haben, trotzdem sehr leise betrieben, weil sie, einmal angelaufen, auch mit den ca. 4.5V Spannung im Idle sauber durchlaufen.

*=> Du musst Deinen Test leider auch für alle anderen Lüfter auf dem Markt erweitern. *


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@ *Caduzzz*:
Ja, sehen durchaus interessant aus!
Du hast nicht zufällig noch ein anderes Board, an dem du sie ausprobieren (bzw. weiter runter regeln) könntest? 


@ *interessierterUser*:
Danke auch dir nochmal!
Das Gewicht habe ich im Hinterkopf, werde ich beim nächsten Update nachtragen. Der Test von anderen Rahmenbreiten ist, zumindest im größeren Stile, vorerst natürlich nicht geplant. Für künftige Reviews wird sich aber durchaus die Möglichkeit bieten, mal einige 120er näher unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Mal schauen, was sich die nächsten Wochen so ergibt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> *... *Der Test von anderen Rahmenbreiten ist, zumindest im größeren Stile, vorerst natürlich nicht geplant. ...


Können wir Dich irgendwie bestechen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Könnt mir ja ein Überraschungspaket zukommen lassen


----------



## Caduzzz (21. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@ Kabelbinder

nee, leider kein anderes Board. Sind ja alles nur Luxusprobleme, bei meinem InWin 805 habe ich halt nur begrenzte Lüftungsmöglichkeiten und ich dachte: bei selber Lautstärke/Stille mehr Kühlung, dabei ist ja alles im grünen Bereich (unter Zocklast)....das mit der Steuerung war dämlich, hätte ich vorher wissen müssen. Naja, nächstes Board wird richtige PWM Anschlüsse überall haben.
Aber es bleiben die Noctua Redux (ftw!)  hab jetzt auch keinen Bock mehr X Lüfter zu testen


----------



## Kordanor (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich hatte mir nun die NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 IP67 PWM gekauft, allerdings war etwas enttäuschend, wie wenig Spielraum die Lüfter bieten. Auf der Seite von Noctua ist zwar eine Mindestdrehzahl von 500 angegeben, aber unter 43% springen die Dinger bei mir gar nicht erst an (stattdessen ist ein leises Klackern zu hören und es zuckt ein wenig). bei 43% liegen die dann aber auch schon bei etwa 850 RPM. Steigert man das nun auf mehr als etwa 50%, also auf etwa 1000 RPM, dann wird es bereits unangenehm laut.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die industrialPPC sind ja auch nicht für leise PCs konzipiert. Ich weiß nicht, wer die überhaupt noch ernsthaft empfiehlt 
Wenn man viel ausgeben will, dann sollte man eher zu den eLoop B14 greifen.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Kordanor schrieb:


> Ich hatte mir nun die NF-A14 industrialPPC-2000 IP67 PWM gekauft, allerdings war etwas enttäuschend, wie wenig Spielraum die Lüfter bieten. Auf der Seite von Noctua ist zwar eine Mindestdrehzahl von 500 angegeben, aber unter 43% springen die Dinger bei mir gar nicht erst an (stattdessen ist ein leises Klackern zu hören und es zuckt ein wenig). bei 43% liegen die dann aber auch schon bei etwa 850 RPM. Steigert man das nun auf mehr als etwa 50%, also auf etwa 1000 RPM, dann wird es bereits unangenehm laut.



1. musst du die mit PWM Regeln, sonst wird das nix mit 300 rpm
2. Das Lüfter über 1000rpm bzw 2000rpm laut sind, wunder dich doch nicht wirklich oder?

Verstehe nicht, wieso man zu 2000 rpm INDUSTRIE Lüftern greift, wenn man doch anscheind Wert auf leisen Betrieb legt...


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> 1. musst du die mit PWM Regeln, sonst wird das nix mit 300 rpm
> 2. Das Lüfter über 1000rpm bzw 2000rpm laut sind, wunder dich doch nicht wirklich oder?
> 
> Verstehe nicht, wieso man zu 2000 rpm INDUSTRIE Lüftern greift, wenn man doch anscheind Wert auf leisen Betrieb legt...



Also ich hab auch einen Noctua NF-A14 industrialPPC-3000 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich hier rumliegen, ist halt nicht zum PC sonder zum Raum belüften falls die Luft mal "steht"


----------



## Kordanor (26. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> 1. musst du die mit PWM Regeln, sonst wird das nix mit 300 rpm
> 2. Das Lüfter über 1000rpm bzw 2000rpm laut sind, wunder dich doch nicht wirklich oder?
> 
> Verstehe nicht, wieso man zu 2000 rpm INDUSTRIE Lüftern greift, wenn man doch anscheind Wert auf leisen Betrieb legt...



Hah, Ja klasse. Und dabei habe ich das noch selber empfohlen nachzuschauen. ^^
Die Dinger waren etwas versteckt im BIOS tatsächlich nichtmal als Auto sondern direkt als Voltage Controlled angegeben. Jetzt klappts auch mit den 500-550 rpm.
Dass die Lüfter über 1000rpm laut werden wundert mich natürlich nicht, aber darum ging es mir ja auch nicht. Ich wollte mehr Spielraum nach unten. Aber jetzt habe ich sie so eingestellt, dass sie je nach temperatur zwischen 550 und ~1000 RPM laufen (linear skalierend zwischen 33 und 40 Grad MB temperatur). Scheint optimal zu funktionieren.


----------



## Woiferl94 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@Kabelbinder: So nun habe ich sechs Stück Phanteks PH-F140SP auf meinen beiden 420 Radiatoren und liefern jetzt seit cirka 2 Wochen grandiose Arbeit. Es ist kein Klackern zu hören und betreibe sie mit dem Aquaero bei 6Volt, das entspricht cirka 50% und bedeutet ~600RPM und da sind sie auch schön leise.   Danke nochmals für die Empfehlung Kabelbinder


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke für das Feedback!
Solche Rückmeldungen sind enorm hilfreich, damit auch diejenigen, die die Empfehlungen aussprechen, sicher sein können, dass sie nicht nur von glücklichen Einzelfällen ausgehen


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Danke für das Feedback!
> Solche Rückmeldungen sind enorm hilfreich, damit auch diejenigen, die die Empfehlungen aussprechen, sicher sein können, dass sie nicht nur von glücklichen Einzelfällen ausgehen



Kein Problem, immer gerne. Ja das festigt die Empfehlungen  Ich mein auf 12V (1200RPM) hört man schon ein starkes Luftrauschen (kein Klackern), da gibt es sicher bessere Lüfter.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Bei tatsächlichen 1200 U/min wirst du um ein Luftrauschen kaum herumkommen, egal welcher Lüfter


----------



## Narbennarr (1. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Und wenn nicht, ist er Lüfter eine Fehlkonstuktion, wenn bei soviel rpm keine Luft bewegt wird


----------



## TheAbyss (1. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Woiferl94 schrieb:


> @Kabelbinder: So nun habe ich sechs Stück Phanteks PH-F140SP auf meinen beiden 420 Radiatoren und liefern jetzt seit cirka 2 Wochen grandiose Arbeit. Es ist kein Klackern zu hören und betreibe sie mit dem Aquaero bei 6Volt, das entspricht cirka 50% und bedeutet ~600RPM und da sind sie auch schön leise.   Danke nochmals für die Empfehlung Kabelbinder



Kann ich bestätigen, habe meine Phanteks-Lüfter im gebraucht erworbenen Luxe auch mal gegen meine zu diesem Zeitpunkt bereits erworbenen Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro sowie Eloops 14-2 laufen lassen und war über die Qualität positiv überrascht.. setzte jetzt aber trotzdem wie hier vorgeschlagen die eLoops ein.

Wollte noch kurze Rückmeldung nach de hier erfolgten Beratung geben:

Die eLoops sind nun als Gehäuse (14er) sowie Radi-Lüfter(2x12er) auf der Arctic Freezer montiert... hab die Komponenten an nem regelbaren Netzteil mal in Betrieb. optisch sehr schöner Kontrast zum Luxe. Sind wirklich schön leise. Jetzt aber nochmal eine abschließende Frage. Das Luxe hat eine PSU Shroud ab Werk mitgeliefert. Alternativ könnte man einen 140er Bodenlüfter einsetzen, da die Shroud keinen Luftdurchlass integriert hat. Ich habe die Shroud seitlich mit satiniertem Plexiglas verkleidet, sie top aus, aber mit quält ein wenig der Gedanke, ob der Bodenlüfter evtl. nicht doch nötig ist. Derzeit arbeitet mein System in einem Xigmatek Elysium, da hab ich auch keinen Bodenlüfter, aber der Tower ist ja auch ein wenig größer... 

Vielen Dank für den netten Input.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Bodenlüfter helfen vor allem der GPU, oder wenn die Frontlüfter stark zugebaut sind.
Ansonsten:
Der perfekte Airflow etwas älter aber imm noch top


----------



## TheAbyss (1. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke, das hilft mir! Frontlüfter sind komplett ohne HDD Käfige davor, also frei. Dann bau ich die HDDs unter die Shroud, lasse beide HDD Käfige vor den Frontlüftern raus und dann hab ich ne cleane Optik.


----------



## Woiferl94 (1. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Bei tatsächlichen 1200 U/min wirst du um ein Luftrauschen kaum herumkommen, egal welcher Lüfter



Das ist schon klar


----------



## trigger831 (2. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich frage hier einfach mal nach, ohne einen eigenen Thread zu eröffnen. Da ich meinen I5 6600K aktuell auf 4,5 GHz @ 1,270 V und mit dem be quiet! Pure Rock Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland betreibe,mir die 65 Grad unter Last (Arma 3) aber etwas zu hoch vorkommen, stelle ich mir die Frage, ob ein besserer Lüfter die Temperatur noch etwas absenken könnte oder ich doch einen anderen Kühler kaufen sollte. Lüfterregelung vom MB steht auf Standart und lässt den Luffi mit ca. 1050 RPM laufen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Mit 1050 U/min sollte der Pure Wings eigentlich schon ein solides Maß an Luft befördern. Ich denke mal, hier wird wenn, dann eher der Kühler selbst limitieren. Jedenfalls dann, wenn du bessere Temperaturen erreichen möchtest. Bei ~65°C unter Last bist du aber weit weg vom Limit, von daher würde ich mir da absolut keine Gedanken machen. Den Lüfter würde ich in dem Fall nur dann austauschen, wenn dir der Vorinstallierte charakteristisch zu laut vorkommt


----------



## trigger831 (2. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich danke dir. Werde versuchen, die Spannung noch etwas zu senken und die Gehäuselüfter einen Tick schneller drehen zu lassen.


----------



## econaut (21. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Eine Frage in den Expert*innenthread:

Ich suche 9x140mm Lüfter für einen Mo-Ra 3. Gekühlt werden sollen "nur" ein 6800K OC und eine Titan XP OC.

Ziele:

1. silent (z.B. passiv im idle und 500 - 800 rpm unter Last)
2. Leistung
3. Optik

Was tun:

- Silent Wings 3 PWM (das war der ursprüngliche Plan)

- Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM (mein aktueller Favorit)

- Silent Wings 2 PWM (fühlt sich komisch an, da "veraltet")

Ist es ein Problem, dass die Noctuas nicht entkoppelt sind?

Danke schon mal für alles


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hey,

an deiner Stelle würde ich von denen ebenfalls am ehesten die P14s redux nehmen. In _der_ Summe würde ich auf eine Entkopplung allerdings nicht verzichten wollen.
Könntest jetzt natürlich ein paar Gummirahmen dazwischen klemmen, aber dann hast du natürlich wieder zusätzliche Kosten. An und für sich finde ich die P/L der Redux ehrlich gesagt eher mittelmäßig.

Alternative Vorschläge:
Phanteks PH-F140SP schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-2 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die eLoop sind aber natürlich entsprechend teuer und "könnten" bei dem Gitter des MoRa eventuell etwas rauschen.
Die F140SP von Phanteks schlagen sich auf Radiatoren meinen bisherigen Messungen nach auch ganz gut. Habe inzwischen mal ein paar Tests mit dem 140mm G-Changer durchgeführt und die luftfluss-optimierten Modelle erscheinen mir unterm Strich immernoch überraschend leistungsstark.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Auf nem Mora der Größe ist der Lüfter fast egal. Im Luxx hatte einer deutliche heißere Hardware mit nem Mora @ 9 SW2 auf 500 rpm und Wassertemps unter 35^^
Ich würde da einfach den mit dem leisesten Lager nehmen.


----------



## econaut (21. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Inspiriert durch deinen Wechsel von den redux auf die Noctua NF-A14 PWM, werde ich die wohl auch einfach nehmen. Scheiß auf die Optik, ist ja nicht im Rechner 

Vorteile:

- es pustet nichts vorbei wie bei den SW2 und SW3
- es ist ein besseres Lager als bei den redux und den SW3
- sie sind entkoppelt im Gegensatz zu den redux
- sie sind leistungsstärker als die SW2
- ich riskiere kein Rauschen o.ä. wie bei den eLoops

Einziger Nachteil: Optik...

Mittelfristig kommt ein Staubfilter auf den Mo-Ra, dann wäre dieser Punkt ebenfalls abgehakt


----------



## Narbennarr (22. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Venturis werden übrigens immer teurer. Von 14 auf 17€ in paar Monaten. Wenn man sogar die Preisdrückerband von MF weglässt sogar 19€. Schade, jetzt es es nur noch Premiumlüfter und keine Schnapper mehr


----------



## Quintes (22. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Venturis waren außerhalb der Angebote doch immer als Premium gedacht, oder? Zum Start kamen welche deutlich über 20€, jetzt ist ca. 18 normal und meist erwischt man für die HF-14 (das was zählt  ) Angebote um 15€. Meiner Meinung nach sind selbst 18€ ein Witz wenn man sieht was Noctua, be quiet!, nb-eLoop und die ganze Konkurrenz verlangen.

Halten die Phanteks was Reviews und Specs versprechen wäre das die einzige Konkurrenz unter 20€.

Also wenn dann sind sie zuerst billiger geworden und dann wieder teurer wenn ich nicht total matschig im Hirn bin.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kann man so und so sehen 

An und für sich sind die HF-14 auch für ~17 Euro kein schlechter Deal. Da gibt es jedenfalls so einige teurere Kandidaten, die in Sachen Lautstärke/Leistung nicht unbedingt besser abschneiden.
Mittlerweile sind die Venturi aber wirklich recht populär geworden. Wenn Fractal langfristig zu "Mondpreisen" tendieren sollte, dann werden halt andere Empfehlungen folgen. Ganz einfach


----------



## Quintes (22. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Für mich ist da momentan Phanteks der einzige Angreifer. Wenn Venturis für 15€ im Angebot sind, ok. Aber in den Regionen bewegt sich Phanteks auch ohne jedes Angebot. Jedoch scheint entweder die Produktionsqualität zu schwanken oder sie haben Probleme je nachdem wo sie eingesetzt werden, da sie auf jeden Fall nicht nur in den Himmel gelobt werden. Naja, ich werde sie an jeder erdenklichen Stelle mal testen und sehen ob sie halten, was ich mir von ihnen verspreche.

edit: Ok, wenn man kein Silent-Enthusiast ist oder so kann man bei Noctua Redux auch nicht nein sagen. Die normalen Noctua würde ich nur empfehlen wenn Geld keine Rolle spielt.

edit2: Aber der Kabelbinder hat definitiv mehr Ahnung und kann meine Gedanken dazu negieren! (Und mir dabei sagen dass ich einen Fehler gemacht habe, nur weil ich nicht ausschließlich Venturis haben wollte  )


----------



## Narbennarr (23. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Die Venturis waren außerhalb der Angebote doch immer als Premium gedacht, oder? Zum Start kamen welche deutlich über 20€, jetzt ist ca. 18 normal und meist erwischt man für die HF-14 (das was zählt  ) Angebote um 15€. Meiner Meinung nach sind selbst 18€ ein Witz wenn man sieht was Noctua, be quiet!, nb-eLoop und die ganze Konkurrenz verlangen.



Also ein "Witz" sind 18€ jetzt nicht gerade. In Hinblick auf die Konkurrenz finde ich den Preis "angemessen". Fällt aber halt auf das er stark gestiegen ist. Mit 14€ waren es Top Lüfter zum Top-Preis jetzt eben "nur" noch Top-Lüfter.  Die F12/S12/A14 von Noctua gibts nämlich auch ab  16-19€ und da bekommt man massig Zubehör und 6 Jahre Garantie mit einem super Service.  Der Service und Fractal Design ist nämlich mies. Noctua als teuer im Vergleich zu bezeichnen ist nicht wirklich fair/richtig  Dazu tut Noctua recht viel in Sachen Entwicklung, das kostet. Deshalb sind auch die eLoops so teuer, wobei die aktuellen 24€ kaum noch tragbar sind.

Überteuert sind meiner Meinung nach lediglich die Silent Wings. Der Lüfter ist zwar gut, aber schwach. Garantie von 3 Jahre ist "ok", service aber gut. Die SW 3 schießen mit 22€ den Vogel ab^^

@Phanteks: Ich werde mich denen einfach nicht warm, die sind mir viel zu brummig von Luftgeräusch, aber das ist ja alles subjektiv. Ich mag eher die "weichen" Geräusche


----------



## Quintes (23. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Da hast du mich Nabennarr, da wo ich kaufe waren die Noctua nie zu solchen Preisen im Angebot. Selbst dann, die Leistung liegt unter den Venturi/Phanteks auf alltäglichen rpm (meiner! Meinung/Erfahrung nach).

Also ich habe jetzt gerade die PH-F140HP als Pressure-Lüfter im Test, und für 15€ ist das eine Offenbarung, das Rauschen/Brummen ist bei mir nicht mehr als bei den HF-14. Hattest du die überarbeiteten Versionen? Also für 15€ ist der Pressure-Lüfter mit 120er Bohrung "mein" König. Der Airflow (bzw eigentlich würde selbst der bei manchen als "Pressure" durchgehen) hat als einzige Kinderkrankheit ein Lagerschleifen, das allerdings so leise ist, dass man sein Ohr dranhalten muss.

Also ich empfehle die Venturi nur noch mit gleichzeitiger Erwähnung der Phanteks was diesen Preisbereich angeht.

edit: Entschuldige, wenn das Wort Witz dich aufregt - vor einiger Zeit wäre ein absoluter Top-Kandidat für das Geld halt nicht drin gewesen. Aber btw, das Noctua-Zubehör hab' ich noch nie benutzt, im Gegensetz zu dem der Venturi. Deswegen wiege ich das nicht auf, aber das ist schon wieder subjektiv, ich weiß.

PS: Falls hier was "zickig" rüberkommt bitte nicht zu ernst nehmen. Bin gerade erst wach geworden.... >.<


----------



## Narbennarr (23. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich meine Phanteks im Fürhjahr bei ck gekauft. Welche Charge das war - keine Ahnung ^^ Nachdem ich mit denen nicht zufrieden war (ich hatte die druckoptimierte 140MP) und die OEM-Variante in deren Gehäusen mich auch genervt hatte, war ich damit erstmal bedient 
Seitdem auf 140er Radis nur noch A14 PWM


----------



## Quintes (23. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ah, die MP. Das sind die schlechtesten der Serie, die gingen bei mir zurück, die müssen nochmal überarbeitet werden. Ich gebe mein Pro nur für HP und SP.
Phanteks hat "seltsamerweise" für Review-Zwecke alle außer den MP verteilt (zumindest an einigen Stellen).
Die OEM kenne ich nicht, aber habe schreckliches darüber gehört.

Naja, habe meine Sammlung nun dezimiert und jetzt kommt das Vergleichen der Finalisten. Nur Noctua & Venturi... oder fast nur Phanteks...Mischungen... Mal schauen was rauskommt.

*edit:* 

Vorläufiges Ergebnis - Phanteks fast überall und 1-2 Venturi HF. Kein Platz mehr für Noctua. Mal abwarten ob es dabei bleibt, denn jeweils zwei AF-14 und AF-15 müssten einen Abnehmer finden.

Nach längeren Tests habe ich meinen neuen König gefunden. Das erste mal, dass ein Lüfter-Umbau solche Auswirkungen auf die Temperaturen hat. Insgesamt ist es natürlich komplizierter, aber meiner Meinung nach ist der Phanteks HP140 (neu & in dieser CPU-Lüfter-Ausführung) all das, was der Venturi HP hätte sein sollen und noch mehr - für 15€. Auf meinem CPU-Kühler sitzen jetzt 2 davon und hängen Noctua A15 locker ab - und haben Stil dabei!


----------



## Narbennarr (24. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Fractal hat heute die neuen GP Lüfter vorgestellt. X2 GP-12/14. UVP liegt bei16€, irgendwie seltsam wo man doch die Venturi Serie im gleichen preisbereich hat^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hab schon deine prompte Kritik im Luxx gesehen 

Denke mal, der Preis wird noch etwas fallen.
Wird wohl ein weiterer Lückenfüller werden. Man kann jetzt natürlich wieder rätselraten, wofür "LLS bearing" stehen soll. Vermutlich das aufgebohrte Hydraulik-Lager der GP, zusätzlich Magnetisierung ("counter-pull magnet") wie schon bei den Venturis.

@*Quintes*:
Viel Spaß mit den Phanteks!
Dann sind denke ich mal nur die Serienlüfter von denen Schrott und der Rest (Retail) ist anscheinend in Ordnung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Ah, die MP. Das sind die schlechtesten der Serie, die gingen bei mir zurück, die müssen nochmal überarbeitet werden. Ich gebe mein Pro nur für HP und SP.
> Phanteks hat "seltsamerweise" für Review-Zwecke alle außer den MP verteilt (zumindest an einigen Stellen).
> Die OEM kenne ich nicht, aber habe schreckliches darüber gehört.
> 
> ...


Kannst dir ja mal den neuen Hybriden aus HP und MP ansehen ^^
Phanteks PH-F140HP2 schwarz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Quintes (27. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Damn, hab mich falsch aus gedrückt. Von DENEN spreche ich die ganze Zeit. Das ist für mich die absolute Königsklasse. Geräuschentwicklung/Leistung, Verarbeitung, "Innovation" an den Rotorblättern - die etwas zu bringen scheint. Für 15€ sind die unglaublich. Der einzige Minuspunkt ist, dass sie sich mit meiner Scythe-Regelung nicht so weit runterregeln lassen, wie es eigentlich möglich ist.

4 Davon arbeiten bei mir, um die restlichen Plätze streiten sich die anderen.

Ich empfehle diese Lüfter ebenso wie die Venturi-HF.

(Die SP-Reihe hat mich auf Dauer doch genervt.)


----------



## Narbennarr (28. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Rundrahmen, menno


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Würde mich mal interessieren, ob sich die Lautstärke gegenüber den vorherigem Launch (Q4 2015/Q1 2016) nochmal verbessert hat 

Das Rotorendesign der MP (im Rahmen der  HP2 ja anscheinend übernommen) hat mir bisher ehrlich gesagt noch nicht so zugesagt. Ist meines Erachtens zu stark auf Luftdruck ausgelegt und büßt daher in vielen Fällen an Durchsatz ein...


----------



## Quintes (28. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also ich habe nicht deine Messmethoden, aber wenn ich die mal aus Spaß als Gehäuselüfter nehme kommt da ein ganz schöner Wind. Aber mir fallen immer mehr Kinderkrankheiten auf. Lüftersteuerungen haben fast alle Probleme mit denen z.B. 

Ich war zu euphorisch, aber es sind trotzdem Klasse Lüfter und die einzigen, die beim Olymp keine Extra-Geräusche entwickeln mit steigender Drehzahl. Also bei mir ist es jetzt einfach ein Mix aus allem. Ein paar Venturi, 3 Phanteks HP2, 2 Noctua. 
Aber diese Zusammenstellung ist nichts für silent-Liebhaber. Zwar setzen sich alle einzeln die Krone der niedrigen Lautstärke auf, aber wenn man meinen PC mit runtergeregelten Lüftern neben 'nen SilentWings2-PC stellt ist meiner ja geradezu laut. 
Naja, dafür wird auch Luft bewegt (*spricht böse über be quiet und verzieht sich unauffällig...*).


----------



## TheAbyss (29. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Also ich habe nicht deine Messmethoden, aber wenn ich die mal aus Spaß als Gehäuselüfter nehme kommt da ein ganz schöner Wind. Aber mir fallen immer mehr Kinderkrankheiten auf. Lüftersteuerungen haben fast alle Probleme mit denen z.B.
> 
> Ich war zu euphorisch, aber es sind trotzdem Klasse Lüfter und die einzigen, die beim Olymp keine Extra-Geräusche entwickeln mit steigender Drehzahl. Also bei mir ist es jetzt einfach ein Mix aus allem. Ein paar Venturi, 3 Phanteks HP2, 2 Noctua.
> Aber diese Zusammenstellung ist nichts für silent-Liebhaber. Zwar setzen sich alle einzeln die Krone der niedrigen Lautstärke auf, aber wenn man meinen PC mit runtergeregelten Lüftern neben 'nen SilentWings2-PC stellt ist meiner ja geradezu laut.
> Naja, dafür wird auch Luft bewegt (*spricht böse über be quiet und verzieht sich unauffällig...*).



Da haben wir eines der im Thread genannten Beispiele, dass unterschiedliche, für sich genommen leise Lüfter in Summe lauter sind, weil unterschiedliche Charakteristika sich ungünstig überlagern. Deshalb bin ich auch dankbar gewesen über den Hinweis, nach Möglichkeit viele identische Lüfter zu nehmen.. auch wenn mein optisches Gesamtkonzept mir dort ein paar mal reingefunkt hat. 

PS: Das System steht bei mir noch immer in der Werkstatt.. aus ner kleinen Anpassung ist ein CAsemod geworden....


----------



## Quintes (29. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@Abyss: Da hast du vollkommen Recht, aber das nehme ich in Kauf und bei den Lüftern ist bei niedrigen Drehzahlen nichts davon zu merken, bei hohen Drehzahlen merkt man aber deutlich, dass jede Marke anderen Lärm macht. 

Hmm, nachdem sich jetzt für mich doch der Mix bewährt hat, hab ich zuviel Phanteks. Und der Händler (14 Tage waren schon rum) sagt die kann er selbst nicht verkaufen weil Bohrungen und so sie als gebraucht kennzeichnen und nimmt sie deswegen nicht mehr. Zu enthusiastisch den ganzen PC damit ausstatten wollen und dann feststellen, dass man den Einsatz lieber nur auf bestimmte Stellen beschränkt. Fail. -..-

Trotzdem HP2 - Top.


----------



## TheAbyss (30. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Jep, ich bin auch "lauter" unterwegs, als es rein technisch gesehen nötig wäre.. aber da ich auf "gut gemachten" BlingBling stehe, haben z.B. 2 140er TT Riing RGB den Weg in die Gehäusefront gefunden.. Die mitgelieferten 140er (2x 140er Phanteks SP) liegen bereit, falls ich doch nochmal wechseln will. Sonst drehen sich nur eLoops. Wenns zu viel Licht sein sollte (alles indirekt im Luxe), und ich beim ersten Einschalten nahe an nem epileptischen Anfall stehe, wird umgerüstet


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Was soll ich da sagen 
Ich hänge immernoch bei meinen klackernden F140HP fest, weil ich mich bisher vor lauter Übersättigung nicht so recht entscheiden konnte.  Würde dem Genesis ja gerne ein paar B14-2 spendieren, aber dann wirds wieder eine elende Fummelei mit den Klammern (Rahmentiefe 25mm auf 29mm). Da ich schon zwei B12 auf der 290 habe, wäre mir eine einheitliche Bestückung ebenfalls am liebsten. Ansonsten werdens halt wieder Venturis.
In der Front würde ich eh in beiden Fällen (sowohl HF-12 als auch eLoop B12) auf eine Vorkammer setzen (müssen), da wird die Entscheidung auch nicht unbedingt leichter...

*PS:*
Die TY147B gibts seit kurzem auch Retail: Thermalright TY-147B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Hat zufällig jemand schonmal den Macho RT in den Ohren gehabt und kann mir etwas über das neue Lager erzählen?


----------



## Quintes (30. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die alte Version klackert? Dann hat Phanteks was das angeht bei den HP2 echt einen guten Job gemacht.

edit: Alle meine Temps sind plötzlich höher. Ohne irgendwas, was es erklären könnte. Ich muss kotzen. -.-


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Bundled! Die beiden kommen ja vom TC14PE und sind qualitativ daher auch nicht mit den Retails vergleichbar.


----------



## Quintes (30. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Achso.

Da ich nicht mehr dazu sagen kann: ich wünsche mir bitte eine Teleportations-Maschine, die den Kabelbinder hier her beamt, um richtig zu machen was ich an meinem PC anscheinend nie optimal hinbekomme. Weihnachten ist doch nicht mehr so weit weg und ich hatte gestern und morgen Geburtstag. Da ist so ein Wunsch doch nicht zuviel verlangt.

edit: Venturi HF auf dem Genesis sind göttlich. Und wenn man den schwarzen hat erst recht.

edit2: Front ist der einzige Platz, bei dem ich sagen würde, die Entscheidung fällt gegen die Venturi aus. Nur in der Front sind die bei Drehzahlen die nicht am unteren Limit kratzen bei mir hörbar.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Na wenn das möglich wäre, dann hätte ich einen neuen Fulltime-Job [emoji16] 
Keine Ahnung, was bei dir schief läuft. Per Fernwartung natürlich schwer zu sagen. Eventuell noch mal einen Thread aufmachen und alle Einzelheiten schildern?

...

Hab eben übrigens noch mal einen HF-12 mit einem eLoop B12-2 verglichen und bin zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass der Venturi auf einem Kühler (jedenfalls im Push) sogar effizienter läuft. Der eLoop ist bei gleichem Fordervolumen auch deutlich klackeranfälliger, insbesondere in der Horizontale (ist mir bisher nie so stark aufgefallen, da sie nur vertikal liefen).

Nach derzeitigem Stand tendiere ich also stark zu den HF. Passen denke ich mal auch gut zur schwarzen Edition des Morpheus bzw. Genesis [emoji3] 
Die Strömungsgeräusche in der Front werde ich versuchen mit ner Vorkammer einzudämmen. Eventuell nehme ich dafür einfach ein paar Einweg-Lüfter und knipse die Rotoren raus. Ist deutlich billiger als die Dinger von Phobya ^^


----------



## TheAbyss (30. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Was soll ich da sagen
> Ich hänge immernoch bei meinen klackernden F140HP fest, weil ich mich bisher vor lauter Übersättigung nicht so recht entscheiden konnte.  Würde dem Genesis ja gerne ein paar B14-2 spendieren, aber dann wirds wieder eine elende Fummelei mit den Klammern (Rahmentiefe 25mm auf 29mm). Da ich schon zwei B12 auf der 290 habe, wäre mir eine einheitliche Bestückung ebenfalls am liebsten. Ansonsten werdens halt wieder Venturis.
> In der Front würde ich eh in beiden Fällen (sowohl HF-12 als auch eLoop B12) auf eine Vorkammer setzen (müssen), da wird die Entscheidung auch nicht unbedingt leichter...
> 
> ...



Magst du ein wenig auf die Vorkammern in der Front eingehen? Radiator dort mit Fans in Push-Konfig?


----------



## Narbennarr (30. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die TY147B gibts seit kurzem auch Retail: Thermalright TY-147B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> Hat zufällig jemand schonmal den Macho RT in den Ohren gehabt und kann mir etwas über das neue Lager erzählen?



Hier ich, ich, ich! 
Sind vom Lager absolut leise. Konnte auch von ganz nah weder auf 20,50 und 100% was hören. Luftgeräusch ist 1:1 wie vom T147A und dem T 140 Black. Das bessere Lager war aus 30cm im offenen Aufbau ~ 1.5 db(A) leiser. (50% PWM) Wobei das wohl fast noch in der Messungenauigkeit meiner Möglichkeiten liegt ^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> Magst du ein wenig auf die Vorkammern in der  Front eingehen? Radiator dort mit Fans in Push-Konfig?


Gerne *

Erstmal vorweg:*
Gehäuse ist ein Anidees AI7M

*Hardware:*
MSI Z170 Mortar; i5 6600K  + Prolimatech Genesis; ASUS R9 290X + Morpheus; Be Quiet Straight Power 10; Samsung 850 Evo 500GB; WD Red 3TB (gedämpft)
(kein Radiator)

*Derzeitiger Plan:*
Front (oben): 2x HF-12
Morpheus: 2x HF-12
Genesis: 1-2x HF-14
Heck: 1x HF-14
Top: evtl. 1x HF-14

Beim Genesis bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher, weil der horizontale 140er  im Push gegen die Konvektion pusten (und damit insbesondere die Abwärme der GPU immer wieder ansaugen) würde. Werde ihn vermutlich lieber in den Deckel setzen.

In der Konstellation würden nun jedenfalls die beiden HF-12 in der Front saugend montiert werden. Da sie saugseitig etwas lauter arbeiten, würde ich dann einfach ein paar Abstandhalter dazwischen setzen. Probleme mit Soggeräuschen - insbesondere dann, wenn sich Barrieren im Einstromfeld befinden - können prinzipiell bei so ziemlich jedem Lüfter auftreten. Das hängt einfach mit der Blattgeometrie zusammen. Druckoptimierte Designs schlagen sich da tendenziell etwas besser (u.A., weil sie saugend die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit besser aufrecht erhalten können). Wobei es auch da immer wieder Ausnahmen gibt. Siehe zum Beispiel _NB eLoop_.

Als Lösung für diese Probleme kann man folglich den Abstand zwischen den beiden Elementen (Lüfter vs Gehäusegitter/Radiator/Kühler) einfach etwas erhöhen. Dadurch entschärft man im Übrigen auch die Problematik mit dem "toten Punkt" direkt vor der Nabe, über den im unmittelbaren Pull keinerlei Luft strömen kann. 

Dazu ein paar Möglichkeiten:
- den Rahmen günstigster 120mm umfunktionieren*: Lüfter mit Rahmenbreite: 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
- 7mm Gummi-Shroud: Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 120mm (7mm stark) | Luftervorkammer | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
- 20mm Plexi-Shroud: Phobya 120x120x20mm Shroud Plexi | Luftervorkammer | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
- 20mm Lüftervorkammer: Phobya Luftervorkammer 20mm fur 120mm Fans (black) | Luftervorkammer | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Bin mir noch nicht ganz sicher, in welche Richtung es gehen wird. Hab mir exemplarisch mal einen alten 120er genommen und den Rotor samt Stegen kurzerhand abgeknippst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Rahmen würde hier dann also einfach zur Shroud umfunktioniert werden. Vom kurzen Dranhalten her scheint es auch gut zu passen. Müsste nur schauen, wie ich dann den HF-12 mit diesem Rahmen verbinde. Theoretisch könnte man bei einem offenen Rahmen an den Ecken dann einfach verschrauben. Hier mal ein Konzept dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eventuell müssten die Schrauben in der Mitte dann etwas länger sein. Alternativ gingen natürlich auch Kabelbinder 
Damits nachher nicht so öde aussieht, könnte man auch noch einen Silikonrahmen über den Shroud spannen: Alphacool Susurro Antinoise Silicone Fan Frame

Die Plexiglas-Variante sagt mir optisch derzeit eher weniger zu. Bei den 7mm vom Gummi-Adapter bin ich mir unsicher, ob diese an Abstand schon ausreichen und die metallene Lüftervorkammer ist  eigentlich schon zu teuer.
Wird also vermutlich auf die DIY-Methode hinauslaufen. Selbst inklusive Silikonrahmen liege ich dann gerade mal bei ~7,50 Euro pro Shroud. Die blauen Akzente des Alphacool Fan Frame dürften denke ich mal auch sehr gut zum Design der Venturi passen 

*eventuell darauf achten, dass der Rahmen an den Ecken bei den Bohrungen nicht geschlossen ist, sodass man von beiden Seiten leichter Schrauben einsetzen kann.





Narbennarr schrieb:


> Hier ich, ich, ich!
> Sind vom Lager absolut leise. Konnte auch von ganz nah weder auf 20,50  und 100% was hören. Luftgeräusch ist 1:1 wie vom T147A und dem T 140  Black. Das bessere Lager war aus 30cm im offenen Aufbau ~ 1.5 db(A)  leiser. (50% PWM) Wobei das wohl fast noch in der Messungenauigkeit  meiner Möglichkeiten liegt ^^




Hey, danke für die Infos! 
Dann komme ich ja vielleicht doch wieder ins Schwärmen 

*Edit:
*Hab gerade beschlossen, dass meine beiden Slip Stream 120 vom Fuma dran glauben werden. Die klackern ohnehin und finden daher keine andere Verwendung


----------



## TheAbyss (31. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Mhhhh....  MHHHHHHH.... MHHHHHHHHHH!!!!! Also erstmal toller CPU-Kühler, verrichtet bei mir seit einigen Jahren gute Dienste, allerdings mit den entsprechenden Ultra Slim Vortex darauf. Die Geschichte mit den Vorkammern an der Saugseite in der Front ist mir um ehrlich zu sein nie in den Sinn gekommen... es müsste doch auch ne 140er Variante geben, oder... das ich dort Riings bewege, brauch ich auch kein weiteres LED blingbling, danke für die Anregung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. August 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das Prinzip lässt sich ja nach Belieben auch auf 140mm übertragen 
Bei Aquatuning gibts da auch diverse Shrouds in diesem Durchmesser. Ansonsten wie gesagt etwas basteln.

So lange man die Drehzahlen gering hält und akustisch nicht hypersensibel ist, sollte man sich über solche Maßnahmen aber auch keine Sorgen machen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

*Nachtrag:*

Die 120mm Shrouds sind mittlerweile fertig. Hier ein paar Bilder dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Grate von den Stegen auf der Rückseite (siehe Abb. 1) hab ich dann noch mit einem Dremel weggefräst. Ist aber im Prinzip nur eine kosmetische Maßnahme.
Mit den beiden Gummirahmen von Aerocool sieht das Ganze mittlerweile auch sehr schick aus. Schwierigkeiten gab es lediglich bei der Verbindung von Lüfter und Shroud. Da die HF-12 ja keine richtigen Gewinde haben, konnte ich dort natürlich nicht schrauben. Hab es dann letzten Endes mit ein paar dünnen Kabelbindern gelöst 

Von der Geräuschkulisse her haben sich die Strömungsgeräusche nun auch deutlich gemindert. Die beiden 120er kann man problemlos hochregeln, ohne, dass sich gleich das unangenehme Rauschen aufzwingt.

Kann ich also auf jeden Fall weiterempfehlen 
Ist bei 140mm ja auch das selbe Prinzip. Bei Bedarf müsste man sich da nur nach alternativen Gummirahmen umsehen. Die von Aerocool gibt es nämlich leider nur in 120mm.


----------



## Quintes (2. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Als CPU-Kühler-Lüfter für meinen Olymp hat sich ein absoluter Außenseiter herauskristallisiert: 2 mal Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex + den neuen (?) "SP-Booster". 
Kann man je nach Geschmack (bei mir schwarze Lüfter mit weißem Aufsatz) auch noch schwarz-weiß kombinieren. 

Als Case-Fan guter Durchschnitt, aber am Olymp lassen sie alle anderen hinter sich und flüstern dabei nur. Der Unterschied ist deutlich, auch der Vergleich zu den Noctua A15, wenn man mal höhere Drehzahlen braucht. Vortex+ -> leiser und effektiver zugleich.

Deswegen muss ich jetzt ein paar der guten Phanteks wieder loswerden, hätte nicht gedacht, dass dieses aus Langeweile entstandene Experiment die Vortex+ auf den Thron hebt.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Sehr hübsch, leider passt das AlphaCool blau nicht in mein Build. Habe gesehen, dass du in einem anderen Fred auch ein Metis hast... das ist meine 2. Baustelle (für´s Frauchen.).


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

*@Quintes:*
Überraschendes Ergebnis. Der Olymp soll doch vor allem mit druckstarken und schnell drehenden Lüftern sehr gut zurechtkommen...?
Der Ultra Sleek wäre ja vom Design her eher das Gegenteil, da primär flussoptimiert. Wobei der mit Adapter natürlich wieder den toten Punkt kompensieren und dadurch prinzipiell wieder effizienter Luft beförden kann.

Mir persönlich wollten die Prolimatech vom Lager her bisher noch nie so richtig gefallen. Die Leistung ist für die geringe Tiefe wirklich enorm. Aber bei der Lautstärke gibt es (zumindest beim Hören auf Distanzen von unter einem Meter) dann doch deutlich bessere Alternativen. Der getestete Vortex ist nun auch schon mein dritter. Und alle klangen sie irgendwie nach Kugellager 

*@TheAbyss*
Leider gibts da auch nicht wirklich viele Alternativen. Das einzige, was ich finden konnte, war ein weiterer Silikonrahmen von Sharkoon, der aber anscheinend schon längst eingestellt wurde.

Das Metis war meine "kleine" Baustelle ^^
Bin aufgrund des mangelnden Komforts beim Umbauen und Modifizieren dann aber doch wieder bei mATX gelandet. Nochmal würde ich mir das Metis nicht zulegen. Höchstens für günstige, energieeffiziente Builds, die einmal zusammengebaut werden und dann erstmal unverändert stehen bleiben sollen.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

..um nochmal auf die Shourds zu kommen, ich hätte wohl Platz zwischen HDD Käfig und Frontlüftern, um noch 7mm Shrouds unterzubringen.. woher bekommt man denn nun entsprechend lange Gehäuseschrauben? Diese selbstschneidenden mit grobem Gewinde?


----------



## Icedaft (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

PT Schrauben fur Kunststoffe Linsenkopf mit Flansch und TORX Edelstahl A2 O3mm | eBay

Ansonsten in jedem Baumarkt/Eisenwaren-Laden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Oder eventuell mit "zip tie screws"? Von denen würde man dann jeweils nur das Ende sehen, den Rest kann man ja abschneiden.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre zumindest die etwas kostengünstigere Variante


----------



## Quintes (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@Kabelbinder:

Das wundert mich. Ich habe bei 3 Vortex Sleek keinerlei störende Geräuschkulisse feststellen können, nur das Rauschen der Luft ab einer gewissen Drehzahl. Beim ersten mal war ich auch ziemlich geschockt wie viel Wind so ein zierliches Ding machen kann. o_O

Was den Olymp angeht... Druckstark geht natürlich gut, aber schnell auf keinen Fall, da bringt der Kühler schlimme Geräusche hervor. Bei den Vortex, die ja erstmal das Gegenteil sind und nur durch den Aufsatz etwas mehr Druck machen, kann ich drehen wie ich will, keine Nebengeräusche - weder von Kühler noch von Lüfter. Auf jeden Fall haben sie sich jetzt schon eine Weile bewährt und die A15, die Phanteks und die Venturi hinter sich gelassen - und "überraschend" ist da von dir noch milde ausgedrückt. Ich versteh die Lüfter-Welt selbst nicht mehr. Ich weiß nur dass ich mich von anderer Hardware trennen muss um noch zu schauen, wie sich die Dinger als Gehäuselüfter schlagen. Und mit Farbkombinationen spielen ist ein cooles Extra.


----------



## TheAbyss (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> @Kabelbinder:
> 
> Das wundert mich. Ich habe bei 3 Vortex Sleek keinerlei störende Geräuschkulisse feststellen können, nur das Rauschen der Luft ab einer gewissen Drehzahl. Beim ersten mal war ich auch ziemlich geschockt wie viel Wind so ein zierliches Ding machen kann. o_O
> 
> Was den Olymp angeht... Druckstark geht natürlich gut, aber schnell auf keinen Fall, da bringt der Kühler schlimme Geräusche hervor. Bei den Vortex, die ja erstmal das Gegenteil sind und nur durch den Aufsatz etwas mehr Druck machen, kann ich drehen wie ich will, keine Nebengeräusche - weder von Kühler noch von Lüfter. Auf jeden Fall haben sie sich jetzt schon eine Weile bewährt und die A15, die Phanteks und die Venturi hinter sich gelassen - und "überraschend" ist da von dir noch milde ausgedrückt. Ich versteh die Lüfter-Welt selbst nicht mehr. Ich weiß nur dass ich mich von anderer Hardware trennen muss um noch zu schauen, wie sich die Dinger als Gehäuselüfter schlagen. Und mit Farbkombinationen spielen ist ein cooles Extra.



..kann mich da anschließen, die Slim Vortex sind bei mir einwandfrei.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich weiß auch nicht, bei mir schleift er ziemlich. Auf alltagstaugliche Distanz nicht wirklich penetrant oder störend, aber im Stillen  immernoch hörbar. Bei 30cm ist es auf jeden Fall sehr deutlich wahrnehmbar.

Muss ich den jetzt wieder reklamieren, wollt ihr darauf hinaus?


----------



## Quintes (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Öhm ich wollte nicht darauf hinaus. Ich wollte nur sagen, wie meine Erfahrung aussieht. Drei Stück von den dünnen Dingern und sowas wie Schleifen habe ich noch nie gehört, und ich teste die immer erstmal ein Weilchen quasi direkt am Ohr, außerhalb des Gehäuses und stecke zudem noch ab und an den Kopf ins Case und höre mal rein oder schalte alle Lüftern einzeln ab damit ich höre wer welche Geräusche macht. Dieser Lüfter gehört für mich zu den wenigen Lüftern ohne Nebengeräusche.
Ich hätte so gerne noch 2-3 Stück mit Booster, aber niemand will mir 5 Phanteks und 2-4 Noctua zu vergleichbarem Preis, sprich Schnäppchen, abnehmen. *traurig*

Im Zweifel würde ich aber immer sagen du hast erstens mehr Ahnung und zweitens bessere Testmethoden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Nicht ernst nehmen, sollte kein Angriff sein 😄

Ist nur immer schwer abzuschätzen, ob man nun ein defektes Modell erwischt hat oder nicht. Im Zweifelsfall _muss_ ich natürlich eine Reklamation in Erwägung ziehen, um sichergehen zu können, dass ich das jeweilige Modell auch im intakten Zustand teste.

*PS:*
Ich bin auch nur ein Normalsterblicher, der sich bei solchen Angaben auf sein eigenes Gehör verlässt 
Das ist auch wichtig, denn der subjektive Höreindruck ist schließlich das, was letztendlich zählt.


----------



## Quintes (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich habe gerade noch mal getestet, und konnte tatsächlich so etwas wie ein Schleifen produzieren - allerdings nur, wenn ich die rpm so weit nach unten zwinge wie nur möglich, und auch dann nur ein leichtes Schleifen, wenn ich mein Ohr dranhalte. 
Diese Drehzahlen sind imho aber eh fast nutzlos, da kann ich den Lüfter gleich ausmachen oder mir Silent Wings einbauen (haha, ha), von daher stehe ich zu meinem neuen Liebling.

edit: Achso, btw, als Angriff hab ich sicher nichts genommen (was auch?), falls irgendwas so aussah.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich kann heut Abend ja nochmal ein paar Vergleichsaufnahmen machen. Würde dann ein bis zwei Referenz-Modelle daneben legen. Zum Beispiel einen SW2, eLoop B14 oder F140SP/MP,... der Venturi ist gerade leider nicht griffbereit [emoji16]


----------



## Quintes (5. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

F140SP hat finde ich ein leichtes Schleifen, aber nicht so dass ich ihn nicht nutzen würde, einer davon läuft in meinem Rechner. Der MP war ja immer irgendwie mit Nebengeräuschen belastet. Der HPII ist dafür für mich ohne wahrnehmbare Nebengeräusche.

Ich habe gerade mal RealBench einmal mit 2 Noctua A15 und einmal mit den 2 Prolimatech laufen lassen...die Sleek Vortex mit dem Booster haben 4-5° bessere Ergebnisse erzielt, obwohl sie als zweites dran waren. Würde ich es nicht selbst sehen, würde ich mir selbst nicht glauben.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Habe mal ein paar Aufnahmen gemacht:
Fan Noise Test 2016 - free field




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einmal stehend, einmal liegend. Im Freifeld auf etwa 15cm Abstand.
Der Prolimatech hat wie gesagt ein durchgehendes Schleifen. Bin mir nicht sicher, ob das normal ist


----------



## Quintes (6. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das ist genau das Schleifen, das ich *nur* höre, wenn ich ihn enorm nach unten regele, bis hin zu rpm, die keinen Sinn haben. Aber so unglaublich laut wie es bei deinen Aufnahmen rauskommt... das spielt in einer anderen Liga und ich hatte wie gesagt drei Samples.

Ein Lüfter wie der auf deinen Aufnahmen würde bei mir nicht in den PC kommen.

Seltsame Sache.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich werde ihn mal vorsichtshalber reklamieren 

Wundert mich nur, dass meine anderen beiden von Anfang des Jahres ebenfalls unter diesem Problem litten. Hatte sie damals direkt wieder zurückgeschickt.


----------



## Quintes (6. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ja wie gesagt, seltsame Sache. Ich kann dir nur sagen was ich da höre und das ist nicht mit den Aufnahmen vergleichbar. Du hattest insgesamt ja dann auch genug Samples, deswegen verstehe ich da nichts mehr...

Habe leider (weswegen ich hier ja schon mal angesch****n wurde <.<), kein taugliches Aufnahmegerät, sonst würde ich dir Samples von meinen liefern können... -.-


----------



## exxi11 (6. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Sehr interessant das zu lesen mit den shrouds.... Ob die eLoops dann in der Front auch was "bringen" im fractal r5? Ohne shrouds "brummen" sie ja sehr anfällig.

Aber egal welcher Lüfter wäre es eine Verbesserung der Lautstärke, wenn man zusätzlich die shrouds vorne nutzen würde?

Edit: gemeint sind die 20mm plexi Version von phobya


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@*Quintes:*
Keine Ahnung, ich kann es mir auch nicht wirklich erklären. Genau so wenig, wie manche Leute alle zwei Montage ein defektes BQ Straight Power einschicken müssen 
Hab jetzt einfach mal eine RMA angefordert, wir werden sehn. Einen leisen Slim-Fan könnte ich derzeit nämlich gut gebrauchen. Mal hoffen, dass der Austausch dem dann gerecht werden kann.

*PS:* _wer_ scheißt hier denn _wen_ wegen solcher Kleinigkeiten an? 
So lange man nicht versucht, den Schalldruck mit einem Smartphone zu messen, sollte doch alles in Ordnung sein ^^

@*exxi11:*
Mit Shrouds sind sicher auch die eLoop gut "zu ertragen." Prinzipiell würde ich bei allen schnellerdrehenden oder sehr leistungsfähigen Modellen (im saugenden Betrieb) zu solchen Maßnahmen raten. Jedenfalls dann, wenn man recht geräuschempfindlich ist. Meines Erachtens wirkt es sich andererseits auch positiv auf die Performance aus. Man benötigt halt nur etwas Platz...

Mit den 20mm Plexis von Phobya habe ich noch keine Erfahrungen machen können. Der Narr hat dazu aber mal einen Kurzbericht verfasst


----------



## Quintes (6. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also ich glaube bei 140mm Slim-Fans könntest dich, wenn der Vortex bei dir nicht will, nach meiner Erfahrung nur mal bei Silverstone umschauen. Thermaltake Luna wäre da auch noch wenn du einen masochistischen Tag hast. 

(Ok, das ist ein bisschen unfair, der dünne Luna gehört schon noch zum Besseren aus dem Hause TT...)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich von den Prolimas noch am meisten erwartet 
Bei TT gefallen mir allein schon die 25mm nicht und von Silverstone habe ich einen 120er FN123, der zwar die erste Woche überraschend leise lief, beim finalen Einbau dann aber doch unter einem Schleifen litt.

Solche dünnen Rahmenbreiten sind halt nicht ohne, ebenso wenig wie 180mm und aufwärts. Da muss man sich schon etwas einfallen lassen, um den Rotor stabilisieren zu können. Prolimatech versuchts zum Beispiel mit einem doppelten Kugellager. Aber ob das vorallem langfristig so die leiseste Variante ist, wird sich noch zeigen


----------



## Quintes (6. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich hoffe schwer, dass die Prolimas (aber bei mir immer mit der Rahmen-Erweiterung) lange so laufen. Dann habe ich meinen neuen Lieblings-Lüfter, vielleicht kommt auch noch was davon als Gehäuselüfter wenn ich anderes Zeuchs wieder losbekommen habe.


----------



## DerLachs (12. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Vielen Dank an DerKabelbinder für den ausführlichen Test.   Leider muss ich hier kurz nerven, weil ich deine Ergebnisse nicht richtig deuten kann.  Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 140 mm Lüfter für meinen Gehäusedeckel. Bei einem Budget bis 20 Euro sollte ich mir die HF-14 holen, richtig? Die hattest du zumindest sehr häufig empfohlen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hey, danke für dein Lob! 

Bezüglich der Empfehlung kommt es immer drauf an, welche Faktoren einem am wichtigsten sind. Wenn es allein um die (möglichst geringe) Lautstärke geht, dann würde ich derzeit zu ein paar gedrosselten Silent Wings 2 oder NF-A14 raten. Möchte man dahingegen den ausgewogensten Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Lautstärke, dann würde ich zu den HF-14 tendieren. Die haben eine sehr gute Leistung, sind sind meiner Empfindung nach von der Lagerung her auf kürzere Distanz und ohne irgendwelche Barrieren wie etwa Gehäusewände dazwischen jedoch einen Ticken lauter, leiden nämlich unter einem geringfügigen Klackern. Das spielt praktisch allerdings nicht immer eine Rolle und mag den meisten Nutzern erst gar nicht auffallen (da sie sich die Lüfter ins Gehäuse einbauen, anstatt sie sich ans Ohr zu heften). Insgesamt sind es eigentlich sehr gute Lüfter, die aufgrund wandelnden Preislage und Ansprüche jedoch nicht immer die Empfehlung schlechthin sein müssen.

Persönlich bin ich auch die Tage nochmal ins Wanken gekommen, ob ich nicht doch lieber auf die alten SW2 setzen möchte, von denen ich noch einige hier rumfliegen habe. Beim Direktvergleich ist mir auf nächster Nähe dann auch wieder das besagte, dezente Rattern der HF-14 (vier Samples an der Zahl) aufgefallen, dass die SW2 in der Form nicht aufweisen. Dafür leiden diese aber wieder unter einem grundlegend stärkeren Rauschen, wenn sie denn die selbe Leistung wie die Fractals erzielen sollen.
Das Ganze variiert dann natürlich auch weiterhin mit dem effektiven Abstand zum Gehör und dem vorgesehenen Einsatzgebiet (saugend oder pustend, mit Kühler oder Gitter davor oder dahinter,...). Im Endeffekt klingen sie auf die von mir praktisch angepeilte Distanz (etwa einen Meter)  jedoch beide gleichermaßen leise. Von daher kiann man sich manchmal auch einfach von seinem Bauchgefühl leiten lassen. Je nach Szenario sind die Unterschiede wirklich nicht so immens. Egal ob nun Fractal, Noctua oder Be Quiet: gut sind sie alle. Auch die NB eLoop mischen trotz einiger  Einschränkungen bei den Montagebedingungen derzeit ganz oben mit.


----------



## SilverZip (13. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Auch von mir nochmal Danke zum Test!

Ich selber habe bei mir 2x Fractal Venturi HF-12 & 1x Fractal Venturi HF-14 verbaut, die 120mm sind sehr angenehm auch mit Gittern dahinter. 
*egal ob man Sie runter regelt oder voll aufdrehen lässt, die Nebengeräusche sind aus 30cm entfernung kaum bis garnicht wahrnehmbar.

Beim 140mm Modell ist das ganze mit Gitter dahinter etwas anders, wird aber an der bewegten mehr Luft liegen. Dieser rauscht mir leider etwas zu sehr, aber alles unter ca. 800upm ist vollkommen i.O!
Als Vergeleichsmodell habe ich noch einen Noctua NF-A14 PWM hier, welcher bei gleicher Drehzahl am Gitter zwar etwas leiser ist *objektiv aber dafür auch weniger Luft raus schaufelt.

Am ende kann ich nur sagen, ich bin von beiden beeindruckt. Nur farblich passt der Noctua Lüfter überhaupt nicht in mein Case.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



SilverZip schrieb:


> ... Dieser rauscht mir leider etwas zu sehr, aber alles unter ca. 800upm ist vollkommen i.O!...


Der Lüfter fördert bei 800U/min aber schon mehr, als ein BQ SW2 auch mit 12V in der Lage wäre.
Und dann Vergleich den Krach eines BQ mit 12V zum Surren Deines mit 800U/min....


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@*SilverZip*:
Die HF sind beide etwas anfällig für ein Rauschen im saugenden Betrieb. Ist prinzipiell ein ähnliches Phänomen wie bei den NB eLoops, die ja  ebenfalls sehr früh eine hohe Leistung entfalten und dementsprechend zu  Soggeräuschen neigen.
Persönlich bin ich mittlerweile einfach dazu übergegangen, die beiden 120er in der Front an einer selbstgemachten Lüftervorkammer laufen zu lassen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Effektiv kann ich die HF nun rund 200 U/min weiter aufdrehen, bis das Rauschen hörbar wird. In der Hinsicht hat sich das Basteln also auf jeden Fall gelohnt 

Hatte die HF-14 vor einiger Zeit saugend an einem Gitter auch mal mit den NF-A14 verglichen. Vom gleichen (freiblasenden) Fördervolumen ausgehend kamen mir die Venturi etwas leiser vor.
Meiner Einschätzung nach dürften die Noctua saugseitig dafür allerdings die konstantere Leistung aufweisen.

@*interessierterUser*:
Wenn man meinen Messungen glauben schenken darf, dann liegt der SW2 @ 12V ungefähr auf dem Niveau eines HF-14 @ 6.5V 
Also mal rein von der Förderleistung ausgehend...


----------



## DerLachs (13. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Hey, danke für dein Lob!
> 
> Bezüglich der Empfehlung kommt es immer drauf an, welche Faktoren einem am wichtigsten sind. Wenn es allein um die (möglichst geringe) Lautstärke geht, dann würde ich derzeit zu ein paar gedrosselten Silent Wings 2 oder NF-A14 raten. Möchte man dahingegen den ausgewogensten Kompromiss zwischen Leistung und Lautstärke, dann würde ich zu den HF-14 tendieren. Die haben eine sehr gute Leistung, sind sind meiner Empfindung nach von der Lagerung her auf kürzere Distanz und ohne irgendwelche Barrieren wie etwa Gehäusewände dazwischen jedoch einen Ticken lauter, leiden nämlich unter einem geringfügigen Klackern. Das spielt praktisch allerdings nicht immer eine Rolle und mag den meisten Nutzern erst gar nicht auffallen (da sie sich die Lüfter ins Gehäuse einbauen, anstatt sie sich ans Ohr zu heften). Insgesamt sind es eigentlich sehr gute Lüfter, die aufgrund wandelnden Preislage und Ansprüche jedoch nicht immer die Empfehlung schlechthin sein müssen.
> 
> ...


Danke für die fixe Antwort.  Ich denke, ich werde mir mal einen HF-14 kaufen und gucken, wie er sich in meinem Gehäuse verhält.


----------



## SilverZip (13. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ja, ist mir auch recht schnell aufgefallen. Sie blasen bei mir halt gegen ein sehr feines Lochgitter nach draußen. 
Gerade weil der 140mm Lüfter auch noch nach oben raus bläst und der PC auf dem Tisch steht wird die Geräuschkulisse auf kurz oder lang etwas unangenehm. Dies lies sich wie gesagt per Lüfterkurve alles anpassen.

Interessante Variante. 
Mit einer Lüftervorkammer noch etwas Performance aus den Lüftern zu quetschen! 
Über so was kann ich mir Gedanken machen, wenn ich demnächst mal was OC betreibe und die Temps nicht ganz passen wie ich es gern hätte..
Danke für den Tip.

Das der NF-A14 auch gut und konstant raus gedrückt hat, hab ich auch eben nochmal feststellen können. Einzig das Luftzuggeräusch jenes Lüfters passte irgendwie nicht zum rest. *die Farbe auch nicht^^ 
*Ich hab ihn ja noch hier und wenn ich es mir nochmal anders überlege, aus welchen Gründen auch immer kann ich ja immer noch wechseln


----------



## blackstar_88 (14. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

ich wollte die Profis hier um einen Rat fragen.

Ich habe das Case Fractal Design R5 PCGH Edition mit 3 Fractal Design GP14-Lüfter.

Hier ein Bild ( 2 Vorne und 1 Befördert die warme Luft raus)

https://picload.org/image/rdgcgaap/pc1.jpg


Meine Frage ist nun, lohnt es sich für mich den Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM 140mm Lüfter zu kaufen?

Dann würde ich nämlich den hinteren Lüfter unten einbauen damit er gegen die Grafikkarte bläst und den neuen Noctua NF-P14s redux hinten um die warme Luft raus zu befördern.

Um wieviel Grad weniger würde das bringen (Ungefähr)

Und würdet ihr das so machen oder habt ihr eine bessere Idee?

Hier nochmals mein System: 
Gehäuse: Fractal Define R5 PCGH Edition
CPU: i7 6700K
Mainboard: ASROCK Z170 OC Formular 
Kühler Noctua NH-D15
GPU: Palit Superjetstream 980 TI
Netzteil: Be Quiet E10 600 Watt

Danke dir schon mal für eurer Hilfe


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

*Hey blackstar,*

mal so gefragt:
Was stört dich denn an dem aktuellen Setup?
Sind die Temperaturen zu hoch? Die jetzigen Lüfter zu laut...?

An und für sich sieht dein System doch sehr aufgeräumt aus. Sehe da pauschal gar keinen Handlungsbedarf


----------



## blackstar_88 (14. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> *Hey blackstar,*
> 
> mal so gefragt:
> Was stört dich denn an dem aktuellen Setup?
> ...



Eigentlich bin ich nicht unzufrieden, aber ich habe das Gefühl mit den Temperaturen könnte es etwas besser sein.

Lohnt sich dieser Fractal Design Venturi Lüfter hinten und den GP14 Lüfter den ich unten einbauen könnte (Pustet gegen die GPU) ?

Würde doch bestimmt einige Grad ausmachen oder? Der jetzige Fractal  GP14 Lüfter kann doch nciht so viel Luft rausbefördern richtig?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kühler gehts natürlich immer. Aber ob das die zusätzliche Geräuschquelle wert ist?
Man sollte dabei ja auch bedenken, dass diverse Lüfter liegend und vorallem saugend etwas lauter werden. Im Boden wäre hier beides der Fall, weshalb ich in Sachen Lautstärke eigentlich eher davon abraten würde.
So lange die Temepraturen bei der GPU im grünen Bereich sind und du die Drehzahlen hier auch weit genug runterdrehen kannst, sehe ich wie gesagt keinen Handlungsbedarf 

Ob es rein von den Temepraturen her etwas bringt... mag sein.
Mehr als 1-2°C (wenn überhaupt) würde ich aber nicht erwarten.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Habe jetzt das Dark Base 900 Pro am laufen. Ich kann das metallene Lagergeräusch bei den SW3 nicht ausmachen!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Interessant 
Hast du sie mal mit den SW2 verglichen?
Wie siehts es auf kürzere Distanz und über den ganzen Drehbereich aus? Meine Ausführungen sind bei einigen (schwankenden) Drehzahlen besonders anfällig.

*BTW:*
Mittlerweile ist auch der neue Ultra Sleek eingetroffen. Auch nach 24 Stunden Einlauf wieder das selbe Ergebnis: das Lager schleift wie Hölle.
Da es insgesamt nun schon mein viertes Modell ist (verteilt über einen Zeitraum von vielleicht einem Jahr), gehe ich hierbei endgültig von der Seriencharatkeristik aus.

Habe außerdem nochmal zwei neue NF-P14s Redux testen dürfen. Auch diese leiden wieder unter einem deutlichen Klackern, wie es bereits an der einen oder anderen Stelle angemerkt wurde.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Nein noch nicht, aber sobald ich zeit hab guck ich mal


----------



## Quintes (18. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@Kabelbinder: Ich weiß inzwischen, was du meinst. Das Problem ist, dass sich dieses Schleifen (Schleifen wie Hölle finde ich etwas arg, da hatte ich schon ganz andere Kandidaten) bei mir irgendwie mit dem Nebengeräusch der Graka und allen sonstigen Geräuschen "verbindet" und mir deswegen nicht so schlimm erscheint. Und die Leistung mit Static Booster ist so enorm, auch als intake durch Filter, dass ich sie ungerne loslasse.

Aber ich werde sie auch tauschen, voraussichtlich SS AP141.

Sorry, dass ich unter Anderem dazu beigetragen habe, dich da mit den Prolimas "verrückt" zu machen. Ich nehme das bei denen irgendwie anders wahr, v.A. im System.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also in meinen Ohren ist das Schleifen doch sehr penetrant. Jedenfalls von den üblichen Silent-Empfehlungen ausgehend. Aber da ist es im Slim-Format wie bereits festgestellt ja eher schwierig, an ordentliche Fans zu kommen 
Von den Silverstone Air Penetrators habe ich auch schon gehört. Bin mir da in Sachen Lagerung allerdings eher unsicher. Die FQ141 haben mich jetzt nicht so vom Hocker gehauen.

*PS:* keine Ursache. Die endlosen Debatten über die vermeintliche "Unhörbarkeit" von beliebigen Modellen bin ich mittlerweile gewohnt


----------



## Narbennarr (21. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Interessant
> Hast du sie mal mit den SW2 verglichen?
> Wie siehts es auf kürzere Distanz und über den ganzen Drehbereich aus? Meine Ausführungen sind bei einigen (schwankenden) Drehzahlen besonders anfällig.



Konnte SW2 und SW3 jetzt mal nebeneinander laufen lassen. Die Lager sind bei beiden leise, aber ich finde die SW3 deutlich brummiger was das Luftgeräusch angeht, auch lauter meiner Meinung nach. Die SW2 haben ein schönes weiches, fließendes Geräusch


----------



## Quintes (21. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Selbe Erfahrung hier. Die SW3 sind ziemlich lächerlich, dafür dass sich bq so lange Zeit gelassen hat. (Das Zwischending, das auch unter SW3 lief, war besser - keine Ahnung was da los war, konnte man ja auch nicht einzeln kaufen - das waren eher irgendwie veränderte SW2.)
Nur das dezent veränderte Aussehen gefällt mir. 

Aber bq ist (meiner Erfahrung nach) sowieso nicht das Gelbe vom Ei... SW2 - schön und gut, aber nahezu lautlos geht auch mit _mehr Fördermenge_ und _besserer Verarbeitung_ zu _angemessenem Preis_. 

Das einzige bq-Produkt, dass ich guten Gewissens empfehlen kann, ist der _Dark Rock TF_. Das Gehäuse, das ich hatte, war ein absolutes Desaster.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke für euer Feedback!
Ich denk ja immer ich spinne und höre die Flöhe husten 

Hab aber dennoch mal einen Thread direkt bei BQ aufgemacht und mich nach dem aktuellen Stand erkundigt. Laut einem Post bei Hardwareluxx wurden nun nämlich doch vereinzelte Probleme mit der ersten Charge eingeräumt.


----------



## Narbennarr (21. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Aber bq ist (meiner Erfahrung nach) sowieso nicht das Gelbe vom Ei... SW2 - schön und gut, aber nahezu lautlos geht auch mit _mehr Fördermenge_ und _besserer Verarbeitung_ zu _angemessenem Preis_.
> 
> Das einzige bq-Produkt, dass ich guten Gewissens empfehlen kann, ist der _Dark Rock TF_. Das Gehäuse, das ich hatte, war ein absolutes Desaster.



Finde ich jetzt etwas hart. Die SW2 waren sehr lange eigentlich eine Art Referenz als Gehäuselüfter. Fördermenge meist ausreichend, sehr leise, schönes Lager. An denen nagt halt der Zahn der Zeit (wörtlich zu nehmen, weil die irgendwann weiß anlaufen  ). Aber z.b. die Dark Power Netzteile sind mehr als großartig, das Dark Base 900 richtig gut. Die Kühler von denen finde ich aber allesammt nicht gut^^

Aber zurück du den SW 3, da hätte ich mir auch mehr versprochen. Die performen zwar im alltag absolut ohne Probleme, doch das sie subjektiv lauter zu sein scheinen als die Vorgänger, finde ich sehr enttäuschend (auch wenn man das fast nur mit "ohr an lüfter" merkt).


----------



## Quintes (21. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ok Nabennarr, du hast schon Recht mit dem etwas hart, aber wenn ich meine persönliche Erfahrung mit allen Produkten, den Preisen/Leistungen, Ärgernissen etc miteinbeziehe kommt bq bei mir einfach nicht gut weg, vielleicht hatte ich oft auch Pech. Also meine persönliche Erfahrung mit denen färbt meinen Ton - hätte etwas neutraler sein sollen.


----------



## Quintes (26. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die AP141 sind zunächst grauenhaft. 6h Einlaufzeit auf 12V -> Alle Lagergeräusche verschwunden (Hinweis falls die mal in den Test kommen sollten) und ich muss sagen...es sind nicht die absolut leisesten (die erzwungene Ausrichtung des Luftstroms trägt denke ich dazu bei) aber es sind definitiv die "potentesten" wenn man das so sagen kann. Selbst bei niedrigen rpm kommt ordentlich Luft und wenn man sie hochdreht kommt da ein Luftstrom raus der den Namen "Air Penetrator" mehr als verdient hat. Mit aufgedrehten AP141 geht im Idle plötzlich alles auf Zimmertemperatur.

Und sie reagieren wenigstens ein bisschen auf Nanoxia UV-Streifen. \o/   (LED-UV ist einfach Müll.)

Definitiv kein Fehlkauf. Auch hinsichtlich der Tatsache dass jetzt schon zwei Venturi auseinanderfallen. Ich werde diese nicht mehr empfehlen und nicht mehr kaufen. Einmal ist ok, zweimal zeigt mir das Muster, aber da muss jeder selbst Erfahrungen mit 6 Monaten+  machen. Gefühlt verwendet Fractal mitunter Sekundenkleber.

Ich tausche meinen Olymp wieder. Genialer Kühler, aber ich habe keinen Bock mehr - ich will einen der jeden verdammten Lüfter nimmt den ich drauf mache und trotzdem gut ist. Alpenföhn müsste einen Olymp 2.0 rausbringen und einige Designfehler beheben - mit den ganzen Lobpreisungen von allen Seiten wird das aber nicht so bald passieren. 

PS: Achja, seit meinem letzten Post war ich von PCGH und dem Forum komplett gebannt wegen Angriffen mit denen ich doch nichts am Hut hab. Aber vielleicht ging es anderen auch so und ich hab den Heul-Thread noch nicht gesehen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht mit den Silverstones!
Dass sie nicht die leisesten sind, war ja eigentlich zu erwarten 

Was meinst du mit den Venturi, die bei dir auseinanderfallen?
Wie darf man sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Quintes (26. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Der Connector in dem sich die 3 Kontakte (bei der nicht-PWM) befinden fällt einfach mal ab, bei einem zweiten sind die Kontakte an sich wohl einfach kaputt, also keine Weiterleitung mehr wenn man ihn anschließt und bei einem dritten (weniger tragisch) löst sich die Ummantelung des Kabels langsam auf bzw ab.

Zusätzlich: bei einem Test etwas zu unvorsichtig gewesen und wollte den Lüfter schon zur Seite legen, während er noch seine Rest-Umdrehungen macht. Dabei streift ein Rotorblatt meinen Finger und bricht sofort ab. Also mir ist es schon oft genug passiert dass durch meine Dummheit ein Kabel oder eben auch eine Fingerkuppe einen laufenden Lüfter berühren, aber es ist nie irgendetwas passiert - und hier ist das Blatt abgefallen als wäre es eh kurz davor sich von selbst zu lösen.

Klar ist natürlich dass diese letzte Sache *meine Schuld* war, aber für mich hat es vom Gefühl her auch etwas über die Verarbeitung/das Material ausgesagt.

Ok, jetzt werde ich sicher gemobbt wie unprofessionell ich doch teilweise arbeite beim Lüfter-Testen. *Angst*

edit: Mit nicht die Leisesten meine ich im Vergleich zu SW2 oder eLoops, also richtig eingestellt sind sie definitiv leise. Also ich denke nicht, dass die Leute, die denen in Reviews Awards, Editor's Choice und alles mögliche gegeben haben "bessere Samples" hatten. Also die AP141 kommen doch überall ziemlich gut, wenn nicht sogar extrem gut weg - da verstehe ich deine vorsichtig-negative Einstellung nicht so ganz.    (Liegt's vielleicht an der Marke?)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ok, das ist interessant 
Einem Nutzer auf CB ist letztens sogar Ähnliches passiert. Eins der Rotorblätter ist bei geringer Belastung einfach abgebrochen.
Sollte man auf jeden Fall im Auge behalten!

Probleme mit dem Stecker hatte ich auch schonmal. Allerdings nur bei einem von insgesamt acht Stück (HF-12 und HF-14 gemischt). Wurde dann auch direkt reklamiert.

Zu den Silverstones:
Ansich habe ich kein Problem mit der Marke. Wenn die Leistung stimmt, ist doch alles super 
Nur die Lautstärke wollte mir bisher nicht so recht gefallen. Das galt zumindest für den schmalen FN123 und den FQ141... und ja, selbstverständlich auch nur im Vergleich zu den "besseren" Silent-Lüftern


----------



## Quintes (26. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also ich hatte mit insgesamt 4 von 7 Probleme (die hp, die alle weg sind, nicht mitgezählt). Ich plane grad das Setup für den anderen Kühler/Case und da kommt wohl nurnoch ein Venturi zum Einsatz, weil ich nach den Erfahrungen immer Ersatz haben will falls der aktuelle den Geist aufgibt.

Die Silverstones die du aufzählst haben meiner Ansicht nach Nebengeräusche. Oder siehst du das anders? Weil eben gerade bei intakes Nebengeräusche für mich ein no-go sind und die AP141 sich da eben abheben.

Das mit dem Rotorblatt beruhigt mich, dann war es vielleicht nicht nur meine Dummheit.... (-,-)

PS: Absurderweise sind wenn es nach purer Leistung geht die Ultra Sleek Vortex mit Static Booster hinter den AP141 die stärksten. Versteh's auch nicht so wirklich.

PS2: Ich habe aber testweise mal alles ausgemacht außer den Vortex. Wenn da nur 2 Vortex im Gehäuse arbeiten und es ansonsten still ist hört man das schleifen wirklich deutlich. Ich will die eigentlich nutzen, aber ich müsste die Kulisse in meinem Case so gestalten, dass das Schleifen einfach mit einblendet und man es nicht als stören raushört. Hmm, wird wohl eher ein Traum bleiben...

PS3: Ich hätte statt den AP auch AC Dead Silence nehmen können. Viele sagen die sind genial und mit die besten Lüfter momentan, aber irgendwie traue ich weder der Marke noch dem Aussehen der Lüfter... Taugen die wirklich soo viel ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

So langsam ist man mit den HF denke ich mal auch an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem die Langzeiterfahrungen zählen. Das ist ja genau das, was einem anfangs immer fehlte und wo man wirklich nur die - freiblasend - sehr gute Leistung als Richtwert hatte. Je nach Einsatzgebiet (z.B. saugend oder an einem restriktiven Gitter) sind die HF sicher auch nicht die optimalste Empfehlung. Da schlagen sich Allrounder wie die NF-A14 schonmal besser, hier und da auch wieder schlechter...

Wie immer zerläuft es irgendwie in individuelle Empfehlungen und vage Einschätzungen. Es gibt halt leider nicht "den Lüfter schlechthin", den man als absoluten No-Brainer für jeden Aufbau empfehlen kann. Wäre ja irgendwie auch zu einfach 


Meinst du denn, dass der Air Penetrator leiser als die beiden von mir genannten (vor allem der FQ141) wäre?


Den Ultra Sleek finde ich von der Leistung her ansich auch sehr gut. Für das schmale Design liefert er wirklich eine beachtliche Menge an Luft, die mit dem Booster denke ich auch mal noch etwas zielgerichteter (auch in Belangen des "toten Punktes") umgesetzt werden kann. Ist denke ich mal auch wieder ein Beweis dafür, wie gut sich die vielen kleinen Schaufeln in einigen Fällen schlagen können.
Steht und fällt für mich dann aber wie gesagt mit der Lager-Charakteristik. Das eigentlich doch recht präsente Schleifen geht mir jedenfalls nicht aus dem Kopf. Daher fallen die Prolimas für mich wohl flach 
Jedenfalls so lange, wie ich die Lautstärke so gering wie überhaupt möglich halten möchte. Ob das in dem Maße überhaupt Sinn ergibt, sei hier erstmal nicht hinterfragt 


Die Aero DS sind würde ich sagen "grundsolide". Leistungstechnisch auf einem hohen Niveau, von der Lagerung her eigentlich auch sehr ruhig. Wobei die Erfahrungen im horizontalen Betrieb da etwas auseinandergehen. Meines Erachtens sind sie auch saugen nicht absolut unproblematisch...
Dennoch: wenn man auf LED steht, dann gibts derzeit womöglich kaum Besseres.


----------



## Quintes (26. September 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Gefühlt (!) verdoppelt sich die Leistung der Prolimas mit dem Booster. Ich hatte, nachdem ich eine Weile einen davon vorne als intake hatte, innerhalb kürzester Zeit oben am Gitter/Filter, wo der Prolima saß, Massen an Staub und unten, wo ein Noctua NF-A14 saß, quasi nichts - und abgesehen vom Schleifen bei gleicher Lautstärke. Sprich: die Dinger saugen einem Luft ins Gehäuse wie bekloppt, merkt man auch wenn man die Hand davor hält, und im Vergleich dann zu den schwächlichen NF-14...

Also ich denke wenn du den AP die Einlaufzeit gibst (manche sagen auch 12h auf 12V) und dann vernünftige Leistung/Lautstärke-Verhältnis-Drehzahlen (kann dir die genaue rpm die ich gerade fahre nicht sagen, da die an der zweiten Steuerung ohne Display hängen) wählst, dann ja - ich würde wetten dass du sie in richtiger konfiguration leiser laufen hast als die Vergleichsprodukte. Und man muss beachten, dass die Dinger halt wirklich "zum Saugen gemacht" sind.

Ach, LED mache ich mir per Streifen und nicht per Lüfter. Gibt sehr wenige, bei denen ich die ansprechend finde. Ein bisschen LED (bei mir! - ich finde es toll, ab und zu auch mal "normale" Maschinen zu sehen ohne Bling und so...) muss sein. Bei meinem Gehäuse sieht es im Dunkeln einfach doof aus, nur rote Lämpchen vom MB und so Zeuchs.


----------



## bynemesis (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

macht es sinn im Gehäuse an der Front zB zwei hf-14 und hinten zwei silent wings 3 zu verbauen?  Oder wegen airflow nicht so prall? 

alternativ würde ich hinten die phanteks vom enthoo pro nehmen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Schwer zu vereinheitlichen. Das steht und fällt mit der Beschaffenheit des Gehäuses.
Letzten Endes hilft nur experimentieren, wenn du genau wissen willst, welcher sich bei speziell deinem Setup (und Gehör) am leistungsfähigsten und zugleich leisesten schlägt


----------



## Quintes (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



bynemesis schrieb:


> macht es sinn im Gehäuse an der Front zB zwei hf-14 und hinten zwei silent wings 3 zu verbauen?  Oder wegen airflow nicht so prall?
> 
> alternativ würde ich hinten die phanteks vom enthoo pro nehmen.



Die Phanteks, die in den Gehäusen mitgeliefert werden, sollen nicht wirklich gut sein (und sich auch von den ansonsten angebotenen, ordentlichen, unterscheiden, wie bei Corsair-Gehäusen auch teilweise), also ich würde bei deinen bleiben.

Jedoch, wenn ich es bei mir einrichten würde, würde ich automatisch die Silent-Lüfter vorne und die anderen hinten einbauen. Da gerade vorne auch mal die Geräuschkulisse der Lüfter höher wird ("Sauggeräusche") ist es kein Fehler, da von Haus aus leisere Lüfter zu verbauen und hinten/oben können dann die Stärkeren schön die warme Abluft rausschaufeln. Dann hast du auch eine stärkere Auspuff-Wirkung als andersrum, was ja immer beworben wird als bessere Variante.

(Außer natürlich du regelst dann die SW auf Maximum und die anderen auf Minimum oder so...)

Also Front SW und Hinten HF-14 würde ich spontan vorschlagen. 

Als Antwort auf die Frage kann man eigentlich trotzdem nur "Ja." sagen. Klar macht es Sinn, vorne und hinten Lüfter zu verbauen. Aber es kommen eben Feinheiten dazu, und vielleicht erklärst du uns ja auch noch den Grund, warum du es so wie in der Frage machen wolltest/willst.


----------



## bynemesis (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Jedoch, wenn ich es bei mir einrichten würde, würde ich automatisch die Silent-Lüfter vorne und die anderen hinten einbauen. Da gerade vorne auch mal die Geräuschkulisse der Lüfter höher wird ("Sauggeräusche") ist es kein Fehler, da von Haus aus leisere Lüfter zu verbauen und hinten/oben können dann die Stärkeren schön die warme Abluft rausschaufeln. Dann hast du auch eine stärkere Auspuff-Wirkung als andersrum, was ja immer beworben wird als bessere Variante.
> 
> Als Antwort auf die Frage kann man eigentlich trotzdem nur "Ja." sagen. Klar macht es Sinn, vorne und hinten Lüfter zu verbauen. Aber es kommen eben Feinheiten dazu, und vielleicht erklärst du uns ja auch noch den Grund, warum du es so wie in der Frage machen wolltest/willst.



Prinzipiell bin ich so schon fast zufrieden mit den Phanteks 1x vorne & hinten. (Gehäuse Enthoo Pro M)
Jedoch wird besonders die Oberseite am Gehäuse sehr warm, aber nur wenn die GPU auf 100% läuft. Von der CPU kommt es nicht (wenn die alleine  @100 läuft).
Nachteilig ist das eher für die CPU temps (2600k stark übertaktet) und die Graka heult etwas mehr auf.

Die verbauten Phanteks finde ich auf 800rpm völlig ok im Windows Betrieb, die werden bei mir erst ab 55-60° CPU schneller (1000-1200rpm) und da bin ich dann eh ingame. 

Mein Plan war nun, ein Lüfter mehr in der Oberseite und damit die Graka mehr kühle Luft bekommt, noch einen in der Front (unten).
Die Venturi vorne die sehr viel kalte Luft reinschaufeln und hinten 2 Phanteks (der jetzige vordere kommt dann noch oben). Somit müsste ich nur zwei Lüfter kaufen (2x Venturi).

Alternativ zwei SW3 vorne, aber die holen deutlich weniger Luft rein und die Lautstärke wäre sowieso wegen den Phanteks vorhanden. (?)

ähnliche Frage habe ich derzeit schon im hardwareluxx forum gepostet, dann ist mir noch der andere "Geistesblitz" mit den Venturi und dieser geniale Thread von Kabelbinder untergekommen (danke!)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Eine spürbare Abwärme ist bei einem Leistungssystem ja ganz normal. 
 Zusätzliche Lüfter würde ich dann einbauen, wenn du Probleme bei den Temps bzw. zu hohen Drehzahlen (vohrnehmlich bei der Grafikkarte) hast. Andererseits natürlich auch dann, wenn man noch etwas OC'en möchte eine semi-passive Belüftung auf die Beine stellen möchte.

Die SW2 sind gedrosselt sehr leise, schaufeln dabei allerdings auch nicht sonderlich viel Luft. Die SW3 sind etwas druckstabiler und sollten sich bei Gittern eigentlich besser durchsetzen können. Haben andererseits aber auch eine etwas mitteltönigere Geräuschcharakteristik, die sich gegenüber dem Vorgänger etwas schneller bemerkbar macht.
Von der Leistung her könnte man natürlich auch die HF-14 empfehlen. Die haben auch saugend eine solide Performance. Vom Klang her gefallen sie mir persönlich sogar besser, als die NF-A14 von Noctua.


----------



## MeisterOek (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich habe mir nun die Seiten durchgelesen und muss sagen, dass mir noch nicht sodnerlich geholfen wurde, würde sogar behaupten, ich sei in Sachen Airflow wirklich noch nen noob ;P
Ich habe vor wenigen Tagen meine alte Grafikkarte neben eine neue getauscht, welche bei 50° erst ihre Lüfter anwirft, und da merkte ich erst, wie laut meine Gehäuselüfter in Wirklichkeit sind.
Ich habe ein bitfenix Gehäuse vor 4 Jahren gekauft mit 4 integrierten Lüftern, 2x 120er vorne, 1x 120er hinten und 1x 220 oben. Habe nun für einen besseren Flow einen Frontlüfter auf den Boden gesetzt. Und was soll ich sagen....mein System ist laut und wenn ich meien Hand vor die Lüfter setze spüre ich kaum einen Sog oder blasen. 
Ich bräuchte nun also eine Empfehlung für einen kompletten Satz Lüfter.
Der Lüfter unten saugt durch ein Staubfilter, alle anderen blasen durch relativ große Löcher im Gehäuse. 
Nun schrieb man, es wäre das beste einheitliche Lüfter zu verbauen, damit man eine einheitliche Geräuschkulisse
hat, aber wiederum sind manche Lüfter besser im Saugen, andere schlechter und manche besser oder schlechter mit Hindernissen und Staubfiltern, kann man dann überhaupt überall die gleichen Lüfter verbauen? Dürfte sich ja widersprechen. 

Meine Hauptkriterien wären also geringe Lautstärke. Mein Gehäuse, CPU und Graka waren schon immer
recht kühl, brauch dann wohl keinen hohen Durchsatz, Design ist vollkommen egal, da geschloßen.
Was würde sich an welcher Position empfehlen? Vorne könnte ich statt dem 120er/(2x 120er), auch einen
zweiten 220er anbringen. 
Mein Gehäuse sieht fast exakt so aus, wie bei dem Beispiel von Hardwaremaxx. 

Hoffe es fehlen nicht zuviele Infos und man kann mir einfach ein Setup vorschlagen. Habe leider wenig Zeit
zum testen zwecks Job.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kurze Zwischenfrage.
Wenn es um Bequiet geht, ist hier fast immer von den Silent Wings die Rede.
Wie sind denn die Shadow Wings im Vergleich? Wenn man das Zubehör der Silent Wings nicht braucht, sind dann die Shadow Wings auch eine Empfehlung?

Eigentlich waren ja die Fractal Venturi meine Favoriten, aber wenn die sich nach ein paar Monaten selbst zerlegen, nehme ich doch lieber andere.
Suche unter anderem einen 120mm saugenden für hinten oben. 

Und für vorne zwei 140mm, die Frischluft ins Gehäuse holen.
Wie sind die Noctua NF-P14s redux vorne?
Oder doch lieber Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PLPS ?
Oder Noctua NF-A14...

So viele Möglichkeiten. Wie soll man denn da DEN richtigen finden.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ganz vergessen, die Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS wären auch eine Option für hinten oben... oder nicht?

Wie unterscheiden sich die vielen eLoops eigentlich? ist das nur PWM vs. die unterschiedlichen festen Drehzahlen, oder steckt da mehr dahinter?


Wenn ich jetzt 4 Lüfter kaufen möchte, wäre die folgende Zusammenstellung sinnvoll?
- Noctua NF-F12 auf den CPU Kühler (Die Halter meins Kühler sollten passen)
- Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B12-PS hinten oben
- 2x  be quiet! Shadow Wings SW1 PWM vorne

Wäre das so OK, Oder gibt es sinnvollere Kombinationen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ohje, wall of text 

@*MeisterOek*:
Um welches Gehäuse handelt es sich konkret?
Sind bei diesem nur 120mm-Slots vorhanden?

Ansich würde ich da zu entweder den NF-S12A oder Venturi HF-12 raten.
Die S12A sind auch speziell für den saugenden Betrieb konzipiert und als Gehäuselüfter daher recht flexibel einsetzbar. Die HF-12 können bei Hindernissen auf der Saugseite ab etwa 500 U/min schonmal etwas rauschanfälliger sein. Da hilft dann meist nur etwas Sicherheitsabstand (z.B. per "Shroud" bzw. Lüfervorkammer). Mit diesem ist die Performance/Lautstärke dann allerdings auch sehr gut. Meinen bishergen Tests nach zu urteilen leisten sie stellenweise sogar mehr, als die eLoop B12. Wenn man nicht sonderlich bastelscheu ist, dann würde ich denen unbedingt einen Versuch geben. Ansonsten wäre wie gesagt der S12A der "No-Brainer", wenn man so will.

@*pcgh_user*:
Die Shadow Wings haben grundsätzlich erstmal ein günstigeres Lager ("Rifle" anstatt von "FDB"), was sich lautstärketechnisch meines Erachtens auch bemerkbar macht. Wenn man akustisch nicht gerade hypersensibel ist, dann sind aber auch die Shadow Wings keine schelchte Wahl.

Dass sie Venturi sich nach ein paar Monaten "von selbst zerlegen", würde ich erstmal nicht als die Regel betrachten. Ich habe bisher jedenfalls nur von zwei Personen gehört, die qualitative Probleme mit ihren HF hatten[...].

Von den Noctua Redux bin ich persönlich eher weniger begeistert. Habe mittlerweile schon meinen dritten P14s erhalten (zwei mal reklamiert) und allesamt leiden sie unter einem kontinuierlichen Klackern, dass sich auch mit längeren Einlaufzeiten nicht mindern lässt. Zieht man dann noch den Preis und die magere (nicht vorhandene) Ausstattung hinzu, dann würde ich von den Redux derzeit eigentlich eher abraten.

Die BlackSilentPro leiden unter einem ähnlichen Ruf. Da haben sich schon etliche über Lagergeräusche beschwert, die bei den eLoop in der Intensität nicht vorzufinden sind. Ist aber natürlich auch nur schwer zu sagen, ob es hier lediglich eine Sache von Glück und Pech oder eben der persönlichen Empfindlichkeit ist. Manche sind mit ihren nämlich nach wie vor zufrieden. Ebenso, wie es viele glückliche Wingboost 2 Nutzer gibt.

Die NF-A14 gehören grundsätzlich zu den leisesten 140ern, die ansich auch sehr flexibel einsetzbar sind (Gehäuse / Kühler, saugend / pustend).  Ob sie einem von der Charakteristik her zusagen, muss man dann aber oftmals selbst herausfinden. Mir persönlich neigen sie allein freiblasend schon zu sehr zu hörbaren (periodischen) Turbulenzen. Das Lager ist etwas brummig, ansonsten allerdings frei von sämtlichen Nebengeräuschen.
Im direkten Vergleich gefallen mir die HF-14 besser. Zwar hört man im stillen Raum auf kurzem Abstand (weniger als 40cm) ein leises Ticken. In der Praxis ist dies jedoch kaum (bis gar nicht) relevant. Effektiv hört man meines Erachtens lediglich den Luftstrom. Im saugenden Betrieb _können_ sie etwas lauter werden, was  unter Anderem mit der höheren Anzahl der Schaufeln und dem grundsätzlich sehr hohen Durchsatz zusammenhängt. Bei gemächlichen Drehzahlen würde ich hier allerdings keinen Grund zur Besorgnis sehen. Wer extrem geräuschempfindlich ist, der sollte auch hier über Lüftervorkammern / Shrouds nachdenken. Der erhöhte Abstand führt nämlich nur zu einem laminareren (gleichmäßigeren) Luftstrom und damit auch zu einer geringeren Lautstärke.

Was die eLoop betrifft:
freiblasend super; saugend eher mau. Durch die spezielle Bauart bedingt hat man auch hier wieder hörbare Verwirbelungen, wenn man diese ohne Abstand hinter Gittern oder Filtern platziert. Sogar Noiseblocker selbst empfiehlt in soclchen Fällen 10-15mm Abstand. Wie auch bei den Venturis hat man noch solchen Maßnahmen allerdings das derzeit  vemutlich beste Verhältnis aus Leistung und Lautstärke.
Die unterschiedlich bezifferten Versionen unterscheiden sich jeweils durch die Maximaldrehzahl. Die "PS"-Ausführungen kommen mit 4-Pin PWM.


Ich hoffe, dass reicht als "grobe Orientierung" erstmal aus


----------



## MeisterOek (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@DerKabelbinder

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort. Und ohenhin, da noch nicht geschehen, vielen Dank für den Thread und deine Mühe an sich 
Ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut, es handelt sich um ein Bitfenix RAIDER. Bei dem 220er handelt es sich um einen 200er. Dieser ist auch in großen Teilen für die Geräuschkulisse verantwortlich. Habe einzelne Lüfter vom Strom getrennt und er war am "penetrantesten". 
BitFenix Raider Midi-Tower - schwarz

Es gibt wirklich nur Bohrlöcher für 120er und 200er Lüfter, leider keine 140er machbar. Außer natürlich es gäbe 140er, welche die 120er Bohrung verwenden, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es solche gibt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die 200mm sind auch nicht gerade dafür bekannt, die Leisesten zu sein.
Da würde ich in der Tat eher auf ein paar 120mm gehen oder eben versuchen, irgendwie 140mm mit Kabelbindern oder Ähnlichem zu befestigen 

Mit 105mm Lochabstand (entsprechend einer Rahmenbreite von 120mm) gäbe es allerdings noch diese hier:
Noctua NF-A15 PWM 140mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright TY-147A Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright TY-147B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerLachs (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



MeisterOek schrieb:


> Außer natürlich es gäbe 140er, welche die 120er Bohrung verwenden, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob es solche gibt.


Fractal Design
*140mm fans come with an additional set of vibration-dampening corners  are included that lends compatibility with 120mm fan mounts (105mm screw  spacing). This enables the use of 140mm fans on many CPU coolers. 

*Ob es dabei Nachteile gibt weiß ich nicht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Stimmt, danke für den Hinweis!
Die 105mm-Ecken der Venturis hatte ich ganz vergessen. Das wäre in dem Fall dann womöglich schon die "beste" Option.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Vielen Dank Kabelbinder für die ausführliche Antwort! Das hat mir sehr geholfen. Damit kann ich die Auswahl erstmal einschränken.

Damit nehme ich die Shadow Wings und die Noctua Redux aus der Auswahl und die Venturi wieder rein 

Nochmal zu den eLoops.
Unter "saugend" versteht man dass der Lüfter z.B. hinten am Gehäuse die Luft aus dem Gehäuse in Freie saugt oder ist damit gemeint, dass der Lüfter vorne am Gehäuse die Luft ins Gehäuse saugt?
Ich habe hinten am Gehäuse Platz für einen 120mm Lüfter und würde da gerne einen eLoop hin schrauben. Passt das, wenn die Luft dort durch ein Gehäusegitter muss?


Du hast den  Wingboost 2 erwähnt. Im Preisvergleich ist der mit ca. 12€ ja recht Preiswert. Bekommt der eine Empfehlung von dir oder eher nicht?


Das letzte bisschen "silence" muss es bei mir aber auch nicht zwingend sein. Ein ausgewogenes Verhältnis aus Luftdurchsatz und Lautstärke ist mir wichtiger. Und vor allem sollte der Lüfter eine weile halten, sodass ich die nächsten Jahre nicht wieder in Lüfter investieren muss. 

Achja, welcher Lüfter eignet sich denn für die Montage im Gehäusedeckel?
Wenn ich vorne zwei montiere und hinten nur einen, kommt ja mehr Luft rein, als ich raus sauge.
Müsste ich dann nicht noch einen zweiten hinten oben in den Deckel machen? Oder mache ich mir jetzt schon wieder zu viele Gedanken.
Ich sollte jetzt einfach mal bestellen, sonst lese ich wegen ein paar Gehäuselüftern noch Tage durch Foren und Reviews 

Wenn ich jetzt direkt bestellen müsste, wären diese wohl im Warenkorb:
den  Noctua NF-F12 auf die CPU 
den eLoop PWM für hinten (falls ich "saugend" richtig interpretiert habe) und ihn über ein Y-Stück mit dem CPU Lüfter koppeln (ist das überhaupt sinnvoll, oder doch lieber konstante Drehzahl?).
2x Venturi 140mm vorne (alternativ NF-A14)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ist natürlich schwer zu sagen. Die Shadow Wings SW1 oder Wingboost 2 gehören z.B. nicht zur Premium-Klasse, befördern nicht übermäßig viel Luft und sind tendenziell auch nur "leise" anstatt von "sehr leise". In wie fern das für dich relevant ist, musst du dann letztendlich aber selbst herausfinden.

Mit "saugend" sind in dem Fall jegliche Konstellationen gemeint, bei denen eine Barriere an der Vorderseite des Lüfters platziert wird. Also dort, wo sich die Nabe des Rotors befindet und wo die Luft _angesaugt_ wird. An der Rückseite (dort, wo sich die Querstreben zum Rahmen hin und das aufgeklebte Etikett  befinden) wird die Luft dann _rausgepustet_.
Im Heck eingebaut, sprich gegen das Mesh pustend, haben die eLoop in der Regel keinerlei Probleme.

Ob mehr eingesaugt oder rausgepustet werden soll, ist dann auch nochmal ein Thema für sich. Da scheiden sich die Geister und jeder empfiehlt etwas anderes. Hängt auch einfach damit zusammen, dass jeder Rechner individuell ist und damit unterschiedlichen Voraussetzungen (bedingt durch die Wahl des Gehäuses und seiner Komponenten) unterliegt. Auch hier empfiehlt sich wieder Trial and Error. Zur Orientierung gibt es aber auch genügend Guides, die eben die eine oder andere Variante für besser oder schlechter erachten. Zum Beispiel: Der perfekte Airflow
So lange die Temperaturen nicht am Limit kratzen, sollte man es aber auch nicht übertrieben 

Welches Mainboard hast du?
Wenn möglich, dann würde ich CPU und Heck eher unabhängig voneinander regeln. Dann muss man sich nämlich keine Sorgen um die möglicherweise etwas  voneinander abdriftenden Drehzahlen machen.


----------



## MeisterOek (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@Kabelbinder
Wären dann die HF-14 oder HP-14 PWM besser geeignet? Du selbst sprachst von HF-14. 
Ich mag es ja kaum glauben, dass die Venturis mit 1200 RPM und 26.5 dbA leise sein sollen,
so rein vom Datenblatt, also genauso leise wie die Noctuas mit auf dem Datenblatt angegebenen
17.8 bzw 8.6dbA. Sowas weiß man dann wohl nur dank deinem Vergleich.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@Kabelbinder. Nochmals Danke für die ausführliche und vor allem verständliche Antwort!

Damit wird es dann höchst wahrscheinlich
den Noctua NF-F12 auf die CPU 
den eLoop PWM für hinten
2x Venturi 140mm vorne

Die be quiet! sind dann auf jeden Fall raus, obwohl ich mir anfangs sicher war dass es irgend ein be quiet! werden wird 

Falls ich die Zusammenstellung morgen noch genauso gut finde, wie heute, werde ich die Lüfter so bestellen.

Mein Board ist das Asrock 970m pro3

P.S. Der Frage von MeisterOek  schließe ich mich an: " Wären dann die HF-14 oder HP-14 PWM besser geeignet?"


----------



## Narbennarr (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die HP-14 haben ein ziemlich heftiges Lagerrattern


----------



## Quintes (4. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Jau, um die HP würde ich einen großen Bogen machen. Um die HF werde ich nur wegen meiner eigenen Erfahrung damit einen Bogen machen, aber wie Kabelbinder schon sagte, das sind bisher Einzelfälle und im Allgemeinen würde ich trotzdem noch eine Empfehlung dafür aussprechen.

Zum Thema Lagerrattern oder -klackern allgemein (nicht die HP Venturi, die sind hoffnungslos) würde ich noch sagen, dass man den Lüftern auch eine Chance geben kann, indem man ihnen eine Einlaufzeit von 6h oder so (je mehr desto besser) auf voller Drehzahl gönnt. Bei manchen verschwindet das Problem dann einfach. Hätte so sonst erst neulich auch fast auf gute Lüfter verzichtet, aber es zum Glück versucht.

Zu den Noctua Redux: was Kabelbinder berichtet kann ich so gar nicht nachvollziehen. Ich hatte 8 Stück, 4 von den 120mm (1200rpm) und 4 von den 140mm (1500rpm). 
Was ich toll fand war, dass wirklich enorm viel Luft gefördert wird, auch bei wenig rpm, aber leider ist das "Luftgeräusch" bei den 140mm relativ Laut (wobei Laut der falsche Begriff ist...wahrnehmbar halt) im Vergleich (aber immer noch in der Preisklasse sehr akzeptabel)... aber die Lager waren absolut Top. Bei den 120mm merkte man das sofort bei niedrigen rpm, weil dann einfach nichts außer dem angenehmen, sanften Windchen da war. Also die Lager der redux stehen nach meiner Erfahrung nicht gerade deutlich spürbar hinter den "richtigen", vor allem habe ich niemals ein Klackern/Rattern auch nur annähernd wahrnehmen können.
 Und was die "richtigen" angeht: ich würde sie nicht _ganz_ als Alleskönner bezeichnen. Toll für Kühlkörper und Exhaust, aber Intake durch Lüftergitter/Filter ist nicht so deren Gebiet mMn. Leichte Sauggeräusche und sie tun sich schwer da viel Luft zu bewegen. Also als intake würde ich sie nicht direkt empfehlen. Kommt aber bei Intake immer sehr auf Gehäuse, Abstände, Filter(-dichte) und so weiter an.

edit: Ich habe auch 3 eLoops drin und muss sagen... wenn du einen für hinten brauchst tut es eine günstigere Alternative auch (Venturi oder viele andere). Also ich denke nicht dass du bei dem Setup von dem saftigen Preis profitierst. Ich profitiere auch nicht so wirklich von denen und ich denke die sind eher was für speziellere Sachen, Silent-Systeme etc. Bei mir übernehmen die 3 den ganzen Exhaust, sind leise - aber das hätte ich so auch günstiger haben können. Auf 900rpm z.B. sind die auch nicht leiser als viele günstigere. Aber ja, vielleicht sind die halt was für Spezialisten, ich behalte sie nur weil die Lager absolut Top sind und sie gut aussehen und machen was sie sollen. Den Preis kann ich trotzdem nicht ganz nachvollziehen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



MeisterOek schrieb:


> @Kabelbinder
> Wären dann die HF-14 oder HP-14 PWM besser geeignet? Du selbst sprachst von HF-14.
> Ich mag es ja kaum glauben, dass die Venturis mit 1200 RPM und 26.5 dbA leise sein sollen,
> so rein vom Datenblatt, also genauso leise wie die Noctuas mit auf dem Datenblatt angegebenen
> 17.8 bzw 8.6dbA. Sowas weiß man dann wohl nur dank deinem Vergleich.


Die Herstellerangaben sollte man natürlich nicht miteinander abgleichen, das führt zu nichts 
Von den HP würde ich wie bereits erwähnt eher absehen, da sie (womöglich aufgrund der PWM) doch recht klackeranfällig sind.



pcgh_user schrieb:


> Damit wird es dann höchst wahrscheinlich
> den Noctua NF-F12 auf die CPU
> den eLoop PWM für hinten
> 2x Venturi 140mm vorne


Kann man so machen 



Quintes schrieb:


> Zu den Noctua Redux: was Kabelbinder berichtet kann ich so gar nicht nachvollziehen.


Keine Ahnung. Ich hab mittlerweile wie gesagt schon den dritten P14s. Zwei über den Händler, den letzten direkt über Noctua.
Selbst nach 12h Einlaufen will die Lagercharakteristik noch nicht so ganz in den Hintergrund treten.
Bei niedrigen Drehzahlen (~500 U/min) ist die Lautstärke erstmal kein Problem. Bei steigender Drehzahl sind je nach Ausrichtung allerdings schon einige Nebengeräusche hörbar. Bei meinem letzten Samples war es ein durchgehendes Klackern. Bei dem jetzigen ist es etwas schwächer, im freien Aufbau aber immernoch leicht auszumachen (wenn man danach sucht). Mag eingebaut im Gehäuse allerdings keine große Rolle spielen. Da agieren die Redux schon wirklich (sehr) leise, je nach persönlichem Empfinden.
Allerdings mit einer Einschränkung: angekoppelt (fest verschraubt) verstärkt sich die Lagercharakteristik deutlich. Das habe ich auch schon beim freien Aufbau bemerken können, als ich den Redux bei ~700 U/min einmal kurz auf den Holztisch gestellt habe.
Wenn möglich, dann sollte man sie also unbedingt entkoppeln.


----------



## Quintes (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ach verdammt, wären die nicht schon längst verkauft würde ich dir einen Redux schicken. Ich habe nie auch nur irgendetwas gehört, was einem Klackern auch nur nahe kommt. Egal, ob man sie direkt ans Ohr hält, oder fest verschraubt - oder auf dem Tisch stehen hat. 

edit: aber die Rezensionen zu den redux sind auch gemischt. Es kann also sein dass ich von den 14er 4 gute und du 3 schlechte hattest.


----------



## MeisterOek (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Mein Toplüfter macht mir ja noch Sorgen. Ich schick mal eben 2 Fotos:
https://content.hwigroup.net/images/products_xl/131528/16/bitfenix-raider.jpg
https://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Bitfenix/Raider/images/casetopoff.jpg

Da 200er ja anscheinend wirklich nicht optimal zu sein scheinen, was würdest du in diesem Fall tun? Für mich sieht es so aus als ob der Hersteller desGehäuses garnicht möchte, dass man da andere Lüfter als 200er anbringt. Jedenfalls sehe ich keine passenden Bohrlöcher. Würdest du da dann echt einen 140er per Kabelbinder anbringen?


----------



## Narbennarr (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Noctua bringt bald einen 200er Lüfter


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich habe gestern Abend noch den Thread zum Airflow gelesen, den der Kabelbinder verlinkt hatte.
War sehr interessant, danke!

Zudem habe ich berücksichtigt was Quintes zu dem günstigeren Lüfter für hinten geschrieben hat.

Ich möchte daher dem Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2 eine Chance geben.
Zudem möchte ich nach dem Airflow Thread lieber nur einen 140mm vorne, aber dafür einen Lüfter oben.

Damit wird es dann eher
den Noctua NF-F12 auf die CPU 
den NB-BlackSilentPRO PL-2 für hinten
Venturi 140mm (ohne PWM) vorne
Für oben einen zweiten BlackSilent oder doch einen Noctua Redux, nachdem Quintes ja keine Probleme damit hatte. 
Oder gibt es Lüfter die sich besser/schlechter für oben eignen?

Dazu noch meine letzten zwei Fragen. Dann höre ich auch auf zu nerven 

1) Bei den Noctua Redux gibt es ja die unterschiedlichsten Modelle.
Noctua NF-S,  NF-P und bei den kleineren noch Noctua NF-R und NF-B
Was ist denn da der Unterschied? 
Auf noctua.at habe ich für die 120mm nicht Redux Modelle eine Erklärung für die F, A, P Bezeichnungen gefunden. 
Aber welches Redux Modell ist denn nun ein Gehäuse Lüfter und welches für die CPU?

2) Ist es eigentlich generell besser ein schnelleres Modell einer Serie zu kaufen und es z.B. mit einem 7V Adapter runter zu regeln oder doch gleich ein Modell zu nehmen, dass auf 12V die gewünschte Umdrehung hat?
Beispiel:
der Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-3 hat 1900 U/min und kostet ca. 15€
der Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-2  hat 1300 U/min und kostet ca. 17€

Ein 120mm Lüfter wird man ja denke ich (steig in das Thema gerade erst ein und habe keine Erfahrung) bei ca. 1000 U/min laufen lassen?
Nimmt man dann eher das B12-2, den man kaum regeln muss oder den günstigeren B12-3 und regelt ihn weiter runter und hat bei Bedarf noch reserven?

Es geht nicht direkt um die eLoops, aber das Beispiel passt gerade recht gut.


Je mehr ich in das Thema einsteige, desto unübersichtlicher wird's :/


----------



## Quintes (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also mit den BlackSilent habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber ich habe ab und zu gelesen, dass Leute unzufrieden waren und der Ruf der Dinger ist nicht der Beste.

Also wenn ich mit den Redux keine Probleme habe und DerKabelbinder hat welche, geh im Zweifel immer nach seiner Meinung.

Wieso nicht einfach sicher gehen und noch einen Venturi oder so? 

Ich finde einen Vorne, einen Hinten, einen direkt danach im Deckel sinnvoll. Ich selbst habe dieses Prinzip+1, also 2 Vorne, einen Hinten und 2 im Deckel (und halt die 2 auf der CPU).



pcgh_user schrieb:


> Je mehr ich in das Thema einsteige, desto unübersichtlicher wird's :/



Willkommen in der Welt der Lüfter! 

edit: Neulich wurde hier auch angesprochen, dass man die Geräuschkulisse weiter unten halten kann, wenn man nicht zu viele verschiedene Lüfter mixt, da alle ihr eigenes Geräusch machen und es eher auffällt wenn sich da mehrere mixen. Kann ich bestätigen. Ich mixe trotzdem, weil ich doof bin.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Also mit den BlackSilent habe ich keine Erfahrung, aber ich habe ab und zu gelesen, dass Leute unzufrieden waren und der Ruf der Dinger ist nicht der Beste.


Ich habe auch schon unterschiedliches gelesen. In der Liste, auf der ersten Seite dieses Threads steht zumindest, dass sie das selbe Lager wie die eLoops haben sollen. In den Fördermenge kommen sie ja auch nicht so schlecht weg.



Quintes schrieb:


> Also wenn ich mit den Redux keine Probleme habe und DerKabelbinder hat welche, geh im Zweifel immer nach seiner Meinung.


Wenn man den umfangreichen Test und die Antworten hier liest, glaube ich gerne, dass er eine Menge Erfahrung hat.




Quintes schrieb:


> Wieso nicht einfach sicher gehen und noch einen Venturi oder so?


Hast nicht DU geschrieben, dass die auseinander fallen! 
Wäre natürlich das Naheliegende. Aber ich wollte das ganze noch etwas ausloten, ob es noch alternativen gibt. Gerade die Redux finde ich auch sehr interessant. Wenn sie  Geräusche machen, wäre das für einen Silent PC natürlich ein NoGo. Aber für mich als Durchschnittsuser eventuell gar nicht so schlimmt. Ich habe bisher mit den Standardlüftern gelebt und kann mich nur Verbessern
Wichtig wäre, dass ich nicht in ein paar Jahren schon wieder neue Lüfter kaufen muss, weil die Lager durch sind.




Quintes schrieb:


> Ich finde einen Vorne, einen Hinten, einen direkt danach im Deckel sinnvoll. Ich selbst habe dieses Prinzip+1, also 2 Vorne, einen Hinten und 2 im Deckel (und halt die 2 auf der CPU).


Ich werde mal das 140 mm vorne, 120 mm hinten und einen 120 oder 140mm hinten, oben probieren.




Quintes schrieb:


> edit: Neulich wurde hier auch angesprochen, dass man die Geräuschkulisse weiter unten halten kann, wenn man nicht zu viele verschiedene Lüfter mixt, da alle ihr eigenes Geräusch machen und es eher auffällt wenn sich da mehrere mixen. Kann ich bestätigen. Ich mixe trotzdem, weil ich doof bin.


Ich habe jetzt die Letzten 2 Wochen über so viele unterschiedliche Lüfter gelesen, dass ich mich gar nicht entscheiden kann. Mein einziger nicht Boxed oder nicht in einem Gehäuse vorinstallieren Lüfter den ich einzel gekauft habe, ist sicher schon 8 - 10 Jahre her. Daher der Gedanke, verschiedene Lüfter zu bestellen, um mal einen kleinen Vergleich zu haben.
Dass man eher von einer Marke kaufen sollt ergibt schon Sinn. Aber ich denke nicht dass ich mich da auf eine Marke/Serie festlegen kann


----------



## Quintes (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ja, ich habe geschrieben, dass meine Venturi auseinanderfallen. ABER: Ich kenne nur zwei solche Fälle. Ich habe nicht mehr im Netz gefunden. Und bei mir würde ich es als Sonderfall betrachten, da ich ein Idiot bin, der andauernd neue Konfigurationen und Lüfter testet und somit die Lüfter (vor allem die Kabel) viel mehr Stress ausgesetzt sind. Also für jemanden der nicht dauernd daran rummacht und seinen Finger reinsteckt ist das was anderes.

Ich weiß es klingt total bescheuert. Von (ca.) 7 sind bei mir 6 nicht mehr einwandfrei. Ich würde nie wieder einen kaufen. Aber ich würde sie weiter empfehlen denke ich, da die Wahrscheinlichkeit wesentlich höher ist, dass bei einem anderen Nutzer 7 Stück ohne Probleme laufen.

Es muss betont werden, dass meine Probleme bei 2-3 Stück zu Sonderfällen gehören, sie SEHR selten sind (und solche Sachen gibt es fast bei jedem Lüfter) und die restlichen einfach der Belastung nicht Stand gehalten haben - da ist nur der kleine Kritikpunkt dass die Kontakte, teils auch Kabel etc nicht so gut und robust verarbeitet sind wie bei anderen.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Du hattest den >>><<< schon gesehen, oder?


----------



## Quintes (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ja, aber ich wollte es nur noch mal allgemein klar sagen, da ich nicht will, dass der Ruf der Venturi wegen mir leidet.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich habe eine Übersicht gefunden, was einzelnen Buchstaben in der Bezeichnung  der Noctua Lüfter bedeuten.

NF-F = Focused Flow
NF-A = Air Flow (Case fan)
NF-S = Silence (Aimed at nothing but silence)
NF-P = Pressure
NF-R = Raised blade
NF-B = Beveled blade

Das meiste ist selbsterklärend. Nur mit R und B kann ich nichts anfangen. Ist aber auch nur bei den kleineren Modellen zu finden.
Was ist den der Unterschied von F und P?

Mindfactory hat bei manchen Lüftern die ich im Warenkorb hatte die Preise erhöht. Z.b. beim Venturi 140mm. Eben noch bei 14,..€ ist er jetzt bei 16,..


----------



## Quintes (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Pressure ist klar, Druck um gut durch Radiatoren, Kühler zu kommen. Focused - der Luftstrahl geht geradeaus und nicht in alle Richtungen wie bei manch anderen (nicht schlecht wenn man z.B. Frischluft gezielt auf Komponenten bringen will). Die letzten zwei - keine Ahnung.

Aber die A-Serie verbaut Noctua ja auf ihre eigenen Kühler, gerade der A15 ist so ein typischer Kandidat als CPU-Lüfter. Aber man kann sie natürlich auch als Case-Fans nutzen. Gerade habe ich auch kurz als Übergang zwei A15 als Intake vorne. Ungerne, aber funktioniert.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich bin jetzt kurz davor mir doch die Noctua in grau zu kaufen.
Du hattest keine Probleme, der Kabelbinder hatte welche.
Wenn ich die jetzt nehme, hätten wir eine 3. Meinung. Leider wäre die nicht so aussagekräftig, da ich keine Ahnung von Lüftern habe. Aber es würde zeigen ob ein Durchschnittsuser damit auskommen könnte 

Leider habe ich noch keine 120mm Version gefunden, die als CPU Lüfter durch geht.
Noctua schreibt beim 120mm PWM extra dass er frei Bahn braucht: NF-S12B redux-1200

Sonst würde das Setup so aussehen:
Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 für hinten
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM  vorne
Noctua NF-P14s redux-1500 PWM  oben
Vorne und oben würde ich über den zweiten PWM Platz auf dem Mainboard mit einem Y Kabel steuern. Der Hecklüfter würde dauernd laufen, eventuell gedrosselt.

Das klingt doch nach einem Plan, oder? 

Dann wäre auch die Silent Regel (alle Lüfter aus einem Stall) erfüllt.

Fehlt nur noch der CPU Lüfter.


Und nein, ich hab die Venturi nicht vergessen. Aber bei fast 17€ für den 140mm kann man ja mal nach alternativen suchen


----------



## Quintes (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also um Lagergeräusche in Form von Rattern oder Klackern zu erkennen braucht es keine Ahnung. Ich hab' auch eigentlich keine Ahnung, nur schon viele Lüfter probiert, alle möglichen Zusammenstellungen und so. Das ist nicht wirklich "Ahnung", die hat Mr. Kabelbinder. 

Also alles auf die redux Setzen ist natürlich ein gewagtes Manöver. Manche haben sehr gute Erfahrungen (ich glaube sogar die Mehrheit), manche beschweren sich. Wenn ich nicht auf möglichst leise aus wäre, wäre mir der Gedanke eines redux-Systemes sicher auch gekommen, da ich das Grau auch relativ schick finde und die Performance stimmt.

Ich habe schon Bilder gesehen, auf denen die 120mm als CPU-Lüfter eingesetzt wurden. Aber naja, es macht schon Sinn was Noctua sagt wenn man sich die so anschaut. Vielleicht einen "normalen"? Der 120mm (glaube NF-F12?) ist da wirklich super von Noctua. Ansonsten kenne ich mich bei CPU-Lüftern auch fast nur in der 14er-Sparte aus.

edit: Welchen CPU-Kühler hast du? Hab das irgendwie überlesen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich koch auch nur mit Wasser. Orientiere mich da jedenfalls hauptsächlich an dem, was ich mit meinen Sinnen wahrnehmen kann 

Das mit dem auseinanderfallen, bis hin zu Lagergeräuschen kann dir natürlich mit jedem Modell passieren. Keine Ahnung, ob speziell eine Charge der HF da etwas angeschlagen war. Aber ansonsten habe ich bisher eigentlich nur positive Rückmeldungen bekommen. Selbst bei den SW3 von be quiet gab es jüngst einen Fall, bei dem per Auslieferung schon ein Rotorblatt abgebrochen war...
Ebenso können natürlich auch die Redux etwas schwanken. Meinerseits hatte ich halt drei eher angeschlagene P14s, Quintes hingegen hat nur flüserleise Modelle erwischt. Gibt auch einige Leute, die bei ihren EKL Wingboost - trotz der allgemein etwas umstrittenen Laufruhe - noch nie ein Lagerklackern oder Ähnliches beobachten konnten. Absolute Gewissheit kann man nie haben, sofern man nicht selbst "sein Glück versucht" 

Zum Thema Preisveränderungen bei MF:
leider keine Ausnahme. Das passiert einigen Usern zufolge schonmal öfters. Soll auch beim Midnight-Shopping vorkommen, damit sie die eingesparten Versandkosten wieder reinbekommen.


----------



## Quintes (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Meinerseits hatte ich halt drei eher angeschlagene P14s, Quintes hingegen hat nur flüserleise Modelle erwischt..



Da hast du was falsch verstanden, ich habe sie (deutlich) als Lüfter beschrieben, die *nicht* für ein auf Leise getrimmtes System ausgelegt sind.

Ich habe nur gesagt, dass bei allen acht Redux (vier davon die angesprochenen 140mm-Modelle) das Lager absolut sauber lief. Aber durch die Bauweise entstehen nach meiner Erfahrung zwei Effekte - sie fördern richtig ordentlich Luft, schon bei niedrigen Drehzahlen, und leider entsteht dabei auch ein gewisses Rauschen der bewegten Luft, weswegen sie nicht in die Sparte "Silent" passen. 

Das Rauschen ist aber meiner Meinung nach immer noch angenehmer als jedes Klackern oder Rattern. Und wenn man nicht empfindlich ist, sind das geniale Lüfter (wenn man von meinen vier Samples ausgeht).

Wir hatten es ja schon mal mit dem Schleifen der Prolimatech, aber hier finde ich es noch verwirrender. Bei den Sleek Vortex würde ich dir im Endeffekt Recht geben (auch wenn ich das Schleifen weniger extrem wahrnehme), aber bei den Redux hatte ich, wenn man die 120mm dazu nimmt, acht (!) Samples und die Lager waren ausgezeichnet, kaum zu unterscheiden von der teureren Linie von Noctua, bis auf das "Wind-Geräusch" der 140mm.

Aber wenn man sich die Mühe macht, Rezensionen zu lesen, sieht man auch, dass da deutliche Unterschiede vorhanden zu sein scheinen. Aber irgendwie kann man dann bald gar nichts empfehlen, außer vielleicht die _Diva_ namens eLoops, wenn man das Geld hat und die perfekten Umstände - eher Abstände - bietet.

Und ich hoffe, dass das hier jetzt nicht dauernd so auftaucht, als wäre ich Kritiker der Venturi HF - das scheint zu sehr so rüber gekommen zu sein. Das sind tolle Lüfter, ich hatte zum Teil Pech und zum Teil selbst Schuld - mehr nicht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ok, sorry. Nehmen wir das "flüsterleise" zurück und sagen eher "für die meisten Anwendungen leise genug" 
Bin aktuell wohl etwas zerstreut, wieder in zu vielen Threads unterwegs ^^

Was die Nebengeräusche angeht:
Solche Beschreibungen würde ich im ersten Moment immer erstmal neutral auffassen und schauen, wie sich der grobe Schnitt verhält. Wie gesagt haben wir alle ganz unterschiedliche  Erwartungen  und Gewohnheiten in Sachen Lautstärke. Dementsprechend kommt es auch zu ganz unterschiedlichen Erfahrungsberichten und dem zur Folge auch Empfehlungen.
Deswegen ja auch der Rat: bestellen und selbst ausprobieren


----------



## Kusanar (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Ich habe nur gesagt, dass bei allen acht Redux (vier davon die angesprochenen 140mm-Modelle) das Lager absolut sauber lief. Aber durch die Bauweise entstehen nach meiner Erfahrung zwei Effekte - sie fördern richtig ordentlich Luft, schon bei niedrigen Drehzahlen, und leider entsteht dabei auch ein gewisses Rauschen der bewegten Luft, weswegen sie nicht in die Sparte "Silent" passen.



Sagt mal, ihr habt nicht zufällig die Redux mit dem Low-Noise-Adapter (oder generell heruntergeregelt) ausprobiert? Meine fleischfarbenen () Noctuas haben jetzt nach 5 - 7 Jahren langsam ihr Lebensende erreicht, die Lager hört man langsam. Das sind allesamt NF-A14 der 1. und 2. Generation. Und wenn ich da mit vergleichbarer Lautstarke mehr Durchsatz rausbekomme, bin ich auch nicht traurig.


----------



## TheAbyss (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

So, ich klinke mich auch kurz wieder in die Diskussion ein. Habe nach diversen Änderungen während des Umbaus meines Systems nun nen dicken 420er Radi im Deckel.. mit der Konsequenz, dass ich nun 3 140er Radi-Lüfter brauche (hatte vorher 120er Eloops). Ich habe selber noch 3 NB Blacksilent Pro 2 140er laufen, für mich absolut leise. Meint ihr ich kann die bedenkenlos als Radi-Lüfter einsetzen?


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> edit: Welchen CPU-Kühler hast du? Hab das irgendwie überlesen.



Das weiß ich leider nicht. Ich habe den von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen, weil er bei ihm nicht ins Gehäuse gepasst hat. 

Off-Topic
Habt ihr schon mal gebrauchte Lüfter gekauft?
Ich habe in den Kleinanzeigen vier, fast neue Redux 140mm PWM gefunden, die ich für 40€ + Versand bekommen würde. Der Verkäufer meinte, dass er kein Rattern hört (aber wer würde das schon zugeben).
Was ich auch gefunden habe, sind Silent Wings 3 die aus einem Be quiet Gehäuse ausgebaut wurden. Das sollten ja die selben sein, wie die, die man einzeln kaufen kann, oder?
Kann man Lüfter auch gebraucht kaufen, oder eher nicht? Und wie empfindlich sind Lüfter wenn sie nicht in der originalen Verpackung verschickt werden? 
Off-Topic Ende


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@TheAbyss
Wie bist du denn sonst mit dem NB Blacksilent Pro 2 zufrieden?


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



TheAbyss schrieb:


> So, ich klinke mich auch kurz wieder in die Diskussion ein. Habe nach diversen Änderungen während des Umbaus meines Systems nun nen dicken 420er Radi im Deckel.. mit der Konsequenz, dass ich nun 3 140er Radi-Lüfter brauche (hatte vorher 120er Eloops). Ich habe selber noch 3 NB Blacksilent Pro 2 140er laufen, für mich absolut leise. Meint ihr ich kann die bedenkenlos als Radi-Lüfter einsetzen?



Von der Leistung her ja. Und wenn du Lautstärketechnisch zu frieden bist, gibt es keinen Grund sie zu wechseln.

Ich kann die Blacksilent leider gar nicht leiden^^



pcgh_user schrieb:


> Das weiß ich leider nicht. Ich habe den von einem Freund geschenkt bekommen, weil er bei ihm nicht ins Gehäuse gepasst hat.
> 
> Off-Topic
> Habt ihr schon mal gebrauchte Lüfter gekauft?
> ...



Sind die gleichen Lüfter, aber ohne Sleeve am Kabel mit unterschiedlichen Kabellängen. Zubehör gibts natürlich auch nicht. Ansonsten sind die identisch. Wenn sie nicht lose in einen Karton geschmissen werden, ist egal ob da ne Verpackung bei ist.
Wenn du allerdings interesse an den Noxtua A14 PWM hast, melde dich. Habe welche abzugeben


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

-doppelpost-


----------



## TheAbyss (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



pcgh_user schrieb:


> @TheAbyss
> Wie bist du denn sonst mit dem NB Blacksilent Pro 2 zufrieden?



Sie verrichten ihren Dienst in meinem alten Gehäuse (für mich) komplett störungsfrei. Da allerdings als Case-Lüfter (Deckel + Rückseite). 

@ Narbennarr: Danke, dann werde ich erstmal die 3 oben reinnehmen, Das schöne ist, alles gut zugänglich und innerhalb von ne halben Stunde ausgetauscht, falls sie doch nerven sollten. Solltest du allerdings noch schwarze Noctuas 2000 / 3000 RPM durch Zufall übrig haben, wäre ich interessiert. Die werden eh durch ne entsprechende Steuerung gebremst.


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die schwarzen Noctuas Klackern leider recht deutlich (in meinen Ohren), vermutlich durch den 6 Pol Motor. Zumindest kein Vergleich zu den "hübschen" braunen^^


----------



## TheAbyss (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die schwarzen Noctuas Klackern leider recht deutlich (in meinen Ohren), vermutlich durch den 6 Pol Motor. Zumindest kein Vergleich zu den "hübschen" braunen^^



OT: Oh 6-Poler? Dann am liebsten Tenshock, aber die brauchen viel Saft! 

Mhh. da bleib ich doch bei meinen NB Blacksilent, zumal ich die ja eh nicht mehr kaufen muss...


----------



## Quintes (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ui, gerade sind meine günstigen Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140mm angekommen. Erster Eindruck: für den Preis ein absoluter Hammer. 

Ich hatte gelesen das Lager muss sich manchmal warmlaufen, aber zumindest bei dem einen den ich gerade probiere läuft alles geschmeidig. Ich kann ihn absurd weit nach unten regeln (200-250rpm) - dann kommt nicht viel Luft, aber der LED-Effekt ist überraschenderweise noch relativ gut (für LED-Fans sicher toll). Lautstärke wird erst bei den vollen 1000rpm leicht störend, aber wie bei so vielen guten Lüftern ist der "Sweet Spot" so um die 750 Umdrehungen. 
Aus dem Gehäuse nicht hörbar, schaufelt Luft. Ich würde die jetzt vor keine all zu großen Hindernisse stellen, aber für den Genesis dürften sie super sein aufgrund der Lamellenabstände. 
Ich bin bei dem Preis sehr positiv überrascht. Nach den SS AP141 UV habe ich jetzt zwei günstige Volltreffer gelandet. Ich bereue wirklich, zuvor 3 eLoops gekauft zu haben - die Überlegenheit ist nicht groß genug um das zu rechtfertigen. Und bei mir kämpfen heute/morgen meine 2 Noctua A15 darum, ob sie überhaupt noch einen Platz bekommen.

Und die CoolerMaster Mastergel Maker Paste ist auch gekommen. Mal schauen, wie die sich schlägt. Muss mich mal informieren, ob es sich auch bei meiner Grafikkarte lohnen würde, die WLP zu tauschen.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Der SS AP141 UV ist doch eher ein Lüfter für einen Kühlkörper, wenn ich die Reviews richtig interpretiert habe. Oder zumindest sehr fokussiert.
Wo hast du den installiert, bzw. wie regelst du den? Der ist ja laut Review bei 12V nicht gerade leise. Oder doch ?


----------



## Quintes (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich regele alle über eine Lüftersteuerung. Der AP141 ist nicht direkt für Kühlkörper gemacht, sondern viel eher als saugender Lüfter im Intake - gut um die Luft auf Komponenten zu steuern und den ganzen Airflow eher zu kontrollieren. Momentan habe ich aber 2 davon sogar auf dem Prolimatech Genesis und sie machen Ihren Job echt gut. Den Fokus des Lüfters braucht man da aber nicht, denn wenn man da einen 140mm fest macht, ist das sowieso quasi abgeschlossen und die Luft ist automatisch direkt ausgerichtet. Vielleicht gibt es auch Kühler, bei denen es direkt nützlich ist, aber bei mir kommen die wieder als Intake in die Front und die Prolimatech kommen auf den Genesis, da dem auch niedrige Drehzahlen um 700rpm da vollkommen ausreichen. Außerdem gibt es bei den AP141 kleine Nebengeräusche, wenn man sie am Kühlkörper nutzt, wohl wegen der "Plastik-Rückwand", die dem Fokus dient.

Lautstärke ist beim AP141 ähnlich wie bei den Prolimatech. Er ist etwas lauter als die und er braucht eine Einlaufzeit (einige Stunden auf voller Drehzahl musste schon sein) um seine Lagergeräusche zu verlieren. Außerdem läuft er bei mir vertikal ausgerichtet super, horizontal kann das Lagergeräusch manchmal wieder auftauchen - wobei es da ausreicht mal leicht drauf zu klopfen, dann ist es wieder weg - klar, perfekt ist anders, aber ich nutze ihn ja eh nur vertikal und bin mir fast sicher, dass das Lager sich nach einiger Zeit komplett einlaufen wird und dies verschwindet. Aber bei 700-800rpm hört man den auch nicht wirklich aus dem Gehäuse raus. Auf voller Drehzahl ist er laut, das stimmt - aber er schaufelt dann auch richtig massiv Luft. Und auf voller Drehzahl ist beinahe jeder Lüfter laut, außer vielleicht Lüfter, die sowieso nur bis 600 oder 800 rpm gehen...

Ungeregelt auf 12V würde ich den AP141 auch nicht nutzen, für mich ist es ein zwanghaftes muss, dass ich selbst jeden Lüfter kontrolliere.

Hier mal die Beschreibung von Silverstone, der ich so auch zustimmen würde. Erstmal als Intake gedacht aber auch für Kühlkörper/Radiatoren möglich.

_Traditional computer fans are made to expel air, so for years, airflow was the most important rating that determines cooling efficiency as most fans are used as exhausts. SilverStone created Air Penetrator fan specifically designed for intake fan applications, where airflow rating is not a priority. The design goal for Air Penetrator is to focus airflow into a column that can be channeled through various obstacles inside the modern computer case for more efficient cooling performance. Compared with traditional fans, where airflow spreads outward and further looses focus with resistance added (e.g. filters, fan guards, etc…), Air Penetrator fan’s unique blade and grille designs can create enough pressure to push air as far as 1 meter away with minimal fan speed and noise. This unmatched efficiency makes Air Penetrator ideal not only as intake case fan, but also perfect for high density heatsinks and radiators._


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Blattgeometrie der AP141 ist den BlackSilentPro im übrigen verdächtig ähnlich.
Hier mal eine kurze Veranschaulichung dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Leistung wird sich also vermutlich nicht groß unterscheiden.


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Vermute mal das die vom selbigen OEM kommen, gut beobachtet 
Ich muss aber sagen, dass ich Silverstone sehr voreingenommen gegenüberstehe. Ich habe mit deren Lüftern irgendwie nur schlechte/laute Erfahrung gemacht :\

Hab gestern 4 BiFenix Spectre xtreme bekommen, gibt aber nur in 120er. Bin gespannt was die taugen. Das Design sieht interessant aus, die Daten (900 min rpm) eher geht so


----------



## Quintes (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ja, jeder hat da so seine Firmen... ich habe mit BitFenix z.B. (passend, dass das gerade auftaucht  ) so schlechte Erfahrungen dass ich mich selbst bei besten Reviews nicht mehr zu einem Kauf überwinden könnte.

Oh, sehe gerade, du hast die "neuen" extreme. Wäre toll, wenn du hier Feedback geben könntest. Ich hatte einen und für den Preis muss das so ziemlich der schlechteste 120er gewesen sein, den ich bisher hatte. Design ok, LED schön, Lautstärke (wenn er auch was leisten soll) grauenhaft. Verarbeitung kam mir auch eher weniger gut vor. 
Also ein billiger Sharkoon, oder wenn ich mir anschaue dass die Prolimatech nur 10€ kosten teilweise, war da um längen besser.

Vorher hatte ich 140er und die Geräuschkulisse war einfach übel. Deswegen bin ich umso mehr an deinem Feedback interessiert, weil hier gerade so viele Extreme auftauchen, bei denen eine Person den Lüfter in die Höhe lobt und die nächste sich fragt ob es überhaupt um den selben Lüfter geht, weil die Erfahrung so unterschiedlich ausfiel.


----------



## Narbennarr (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Mit den Spectre Pro habe ich auch gemischt Erfahrungen, da war es - ohne übertreibung - 50/50 ob die klackern oder leise sind. Performance war aber ok. Die Spectre xtreme haben auch eher aus missverständnis den weg zu mir gefunden^^
Deren Gehäuse und vor allem die Sleeves sind teilweise echt gut, aber die Lüfter....bin gespannt


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (6. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kurze Frage zu den Venturi. Kann das Lochblech auf dem angehängten Bild Probleme machen, oder ist das noch Ok?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ist meines Erachtens "noch" ok.

Speziell solche Wabengitter stellen schon ein nicht unerheblichen Widerstand dar, mit dem so manche Modelle zu kämpfen haben. Ein NF-A14 schlägt sich da (rein von der gemessenen Leistung her) zum Beispiel besser, als ein HF-14.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass am anderen Ende keine Luft mehr rauskommt. Die Tendenzen verschieben sich einfach nur ein wenig, wobei etwas stärker auf Luftdruck ausgelegte Modelle natürlich besser abschneiden.

Wenn du das letzte Quäntchen an Leistung rausholen willst, dann wäre fürs Heck womöglich ein NF-A14 oder eLoop B14 die bessere Wahl.
Die HF-14 sind aber auch noch noch in Ordnung, wenn man es einheitlich halten möchte


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (7. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Dank Narbennarr sind es nun folgende Lüfter geworden:

Alle 140 mm Plätze: NF-A14 PWM
CPU:                                NF-F12 PWM
Hinten:                           NF-S12b Redux PWM

Alle werden dann über ein Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter betrieben, der das Signal vom CPU_FAN Steckplatz bekommt.

Vielen Dank für die Hilfe und das geduldige beantworten meiner Fragen.

Sobald alles da und eingebaut ist werde ich berichten


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hat zufällig jemand solch ein hexagonales Wabengitter übrig? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Suche gerade eins mit etwa 5mm horizontalem Lochdurchmesser, um das Heckgitter bspw. eines R5 simulieren zu können. Im Netz habe ich bisher leider nur Lautsprechergitter mit kleinerem Lochmaß (um die 3-4mm) finden können.
Bei eBay gibt es auch speziell Zuschnitt als 140mm Mesh. Die sind dann aber auch entsprechend teuer


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Gab's nicht von Silverstone Lüftergitter/Staubfilter zum Nachrüsten...schau mal danach, bin nicht100% sicher, aber gewisse Ähnlichkeiten glaube ich zu erkennen

edit: Tadaaa..ok, vlt bißchen klein?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das von Silverstone gibt es soweit ich weiß leider nur als 120mm 
Silverstone 120mm Fan Grill und Filter Kit


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

ooder vielleicht ein Frontersatzteil von fd? Also die ARC Front und dann zurecht schneiden? Könnte aber vielleicht wieder zu dünn sein..(doppellagig)

edit: na da is dein eBay Vorschlag günstiger...edit2: Core 1000 Front Black, 4,90 €


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Front vom Core 1000 könnte hinkommen. Danke für den Tipp!
Ich frage mich nur, ob das auch in etwa 0.75mm Stärke sind.

http://www.dont.ru/Fractal-Design-C...7860.jpg?PHPSESSID=jfj1jmfgut2i3ks8ibpu30u1b3

Dürfte aber denke ich mal in etwa hinkommen.
Bei FD zahle ich außerdem nur 4,90 Euro Versand. Wäre so gesehen also günstiger als eBay per USPS.


----------



## Caduzzz (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Es gibt ja die Option eine Frage an den Support zu schicken, also direkt bei dem entsprechendem Produkt - einfach fragen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ohje, besser nicht.
Da hab ich eher ungute Erfahrungen gemacht


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich muss mal gucken ob ich noch n Case hab wo ich eins raustrennen kann. Sonst das günstige Case mit 140er nehmen und selbst zerlegen?
LC-Power 648B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Am besten das Heckgitter rausflexen und danach gleich reklamieren 
Ne, Spaß beiseite. Da liege ich inklusive Versand ja auch wieder bei min. 30 Euro.

Würde ja auch das Gitter von meinem H440 rausnehmen. Aber das will ich irgendwann vielleicht nochmal verscherbeln. Da macht sich das fehlende Gitter dann nicht ganz so gut 
Wenn, dann würde ich das von meinem aktuellen AI7M rausnehmen. Mal sehen...


----------



## Narbennarr (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich muss mal gucken ob ich mein Define XL noch habe. Könntest du das Gitter davon gebrauchen?
Dann würde ich gucken ob ich das zum WE rausbekomme


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Dankle für das Angebot, aber hat das nich nurt ein 120mm Gitter im Heck?


----------



## Narbennarr (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Nope das hat einen 140er 
Fractal Design

Schade übrigens das die das Case nie mehr aufgelegt haben sondern nur die R-Serie^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Perforierung sieht von der Fläche her aber verdächtig nach 120mm aus 
Bevor du da was zerschnibbelst, tendiere ich vielleicht doch besser zur Core 1000 Front. Da bekommt man dann denke ich mal genügend Zuschnitt.


----------



## bynemesis (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

kurze frage:

kann man pwm-4pin lüfter problemlos an 3pin anschlüsse anstecken? (mainboard asus p8z68)

würde mir folgenden lüfter evtl kaufen:
Noiseblocker NB-eLoop B14-PS lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DerKabelbinder (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Grundsätzlich ja. Kann bei einigen Modellen allerdings zu einem eingeschränkten Drehbereich führen.

Warum nimmst du denn nicht direkt eine 3-Pin Variante?


----------



## Narbennarr (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Perforierung sieht von der Fläche her aber verdächtig nach 120mm aus
> Bevor du da was zerschnibbelst, tendiere ich vielleicht doch besser zur Core 1000 Front. Da bekommt man dann denke ich mal genügend Zuschnitt.



Ich kanns Case eh nicht zersägen, da meine Freundin da vlt mal kreativ mit sein will ^^
Das Core1000 ist natürlich top dafür


----------



## Stuart0610 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo,
ich habe in meinem PC ein NH-U12P SE2 als CPU-Kühler sitzen. Die zwei mitgelieferten NF-P12 Lüfter sind mir aber auch mit dem ULNA Adapter zu laut. (Kann auch sein, dass es am Alter liegt)

Könnt ihr mir Lüfter empfehlen, die möglichst leise sind, aber doch stark genug sind, um mit dem CPU-Kühler eine übertaktete i7-3770K zu kühlen? Bevorzugt sind Lüfter mit PWM.

Vielleicht noch gut zu wissen, dass ich ein Aero 1000 als Gehäuse habe und meine Gehäuselüfter ist 1x unten vorne,  1x oben hinten und 1x an der Decke platziert.


----------



## bynemesis (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich ja. Kann bei einigen Modellen allerdings zu einem eingeschränkten Drehbereich führen.
> 
> Warum nimmst du denn nicht direkt eine 3-Pin Variante?



hab grad nochmal mehrere reviews durchgelesen.
die 3pin variante ist doch sinniger für mich (900rpm).

was mir noch unklar ist, man sollte die eloops ja nicht saugend verwenden.
saugend = in der front die Luft nach innen? oder ist damit blasend gemeint


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ich kanns Case eh nicht zersägen, da meine Freundin da vlt mal kreativ mit sein will ^^
> Das Core1000 ist natürlich top dafür



Ja, wir werden sehn.
Dennoch danke 



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe in meinem PC ein NH-U12P SE2 als CPU-Kühler sitzen. Die zwei  mitgelieferten NF-P12 Lüfter sind mir aber auch mit dem ULNA Adapter zu  laut. (Kann auch sein, dass es am Alter liegt)
> 
> Könnt ihr mir Lüfter empfehlen, die möglichst leise sind, aber doch  stark genug sind, um mit dem CPU-Kühler eine übertaktete i7-3770K zu  kühlen? Bevorzugt sind Lüfter mit PWM.
> ...


Die NF-P12 sollten eigentlich schon sehr leise sein. Was ich mir allerdings vorstellen könnte:
- der saugseitige P12 dreht zu schnell und erzeugt somit hörbare Turbulenzen (akustisch meist deutlich kritischer als pustend)
- durch die fehlende Entkopplung werden Vibrationen übertragen und der Grundton des Lüfters wird angehoben
- die Lüfter sind einfach schon zu lange gelaufen

Falls du nach einer besseren Alternative suchst, dann wirds schwer. Ansich würde ich die Venturi HF-12 empfehlen. Die können saugend (ohne zusätzlichen Montageabstand) aber schonmal etwas lauter werden und haben auch bei sehr restriktiven Kühlkörpern so ihre Probleme. NBs eLoop B12 fällt aufgrund saugseitiger Problemchen ebenfalls raus. Bei Be Quiet könnte man eventuell noch die nueren SW3 ausprobieren. 
Ansonsten bliebe wirklich nur Noctua. Da könnte man es ggf. mal mit den NF-F12 vesuchen. Die kommen im Vergleich zu den P12 immerhin auch mit vormontierten Entkopplungselementen.



bynemesis schrieb:


> hab grad nochmal mehrere reviews durchgelesen.
> die 3pin variante ist doch sinniger für mich (900rpm).
> 
> was mir noch unklar ist, man sollte die eloops ja nicht saugend verwenden.
> saugend = in der front die Luft nach innen? oder ist damit blasend gemeint



Saugend = Frontseite, wo die Luft nach Innen gezogen wird 

Die eLoop sollten auf der Seite schon ein paar Millimeter  Sicherheitsabstand haben, also nicht direkt vor einem Gitter oder  Ähnlichem montiert werden.
Siehe dazu auch die FAQ des Herstellers:


> *Wenn ich den Lüfter "saugend" auf einen CPU Kühler oder einen Radiator montiere wird er lauter, warum?* _[gilt selbstverständlich auch für Gehäusegitter]
> _
> Dies ist aerodynamisch bedingt, erhöhen Sie einfach den Abstand zwischen Lüfter und dem Kühler auf ca. 5-10 mm z.B. durch Abstandsrahmen (normales PC Zubehör) und das Geräusch verschwindet. Wir empfehlen möglichst eine aufblasende Montage, darauf ist der Lüfter optimiert.


​​ Passende Abstandhalter:  Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 140mm (7mm stark) | Luftervorkammer | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany  oder  Phobya 140x140x20mm Shroud Plexi | Luftervorkammer | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany
Kostengünstig kann man natürlich auch zwei alte 140mm entkernen und einfach nur die Rahmen weiterverwenden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die NF-P12 sollten eigentlich schon sehr leise sein.


Der ist extrem leise und macht Druck und Luftstrom. Habe davon zwei und kann sie uneingeschränkt 
empfehlen. Und das Zubehör, Gold wert... 
Noctua NF-P12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ideal für CPU-Kühler oder Radiatoren, sehr gut für Gehäuse hinten, im Gehäuse vorne würde ich 
wegen des gerichteten Luftstrahles einen NF-F12 empfehlen.

Übrigens habe ich mir jetzt auch einen Fractal Design HF-14 geholt. Was für ein toller Lüfter. Im
Idle unhörbar, wenn man ihn bei Mindestdrehzahl betreibt, mehr als 6-7V brtaucht man nicht, 
sonst fliegt der Rechner weg vor Luftstrom. Wirklich ein schönes Ding und überhaupt kein vergleich
zu meinem klackernden BQ SW2, der vermutlich an den Hersteller zu Analyse geht. Ich werde den
niegendwo mehr einsetzen, da wird man wahnsinnig klack, klack, klack,....


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*

Wäre sogar noch schöner, wenn sie ihn auch gleich in etwas ansehnlicheren Farben anbieten würden. Dan könnte man vielleicht auch mal die Chromax zu etwa gebrauchen ^^



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wirklich ein schönes Ding und überhaupt kein vergleich
> zu meinem klackernden BQ SW2, der vermutlich an den Hersteller zu Analyse geht. Ich werde den
> niegendwo mehr einsetzen, da wird man wahnsinnig klack, klack, klack,....


Etwa ein spontaner Anfall von PWM?


----------



## Stuart0610 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Habe nochmal das Gehäuse aufgemacht und genauer hingehört, tatsächlich ist es mein Netzteil, der diesen Krach macht. 
Da ich nur meine Gehäuselüfter per Software drosseln kann, dachte ich vorher, der Lärm käme von den Noctuas. :O


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

wieso kannst du die Noctuas nicht drosseln??

Dein NT scheint eh etwas überdimensioniert, Zeit für was kleines leises


----------



## Stuart0610 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> wieso kannst du die Noctuas nicht drosseln??
> 
> Dein NT scheint eh etwas überdimensioniert, Zeit für was kleines leises


Anscheinend kann mein Mainboard am CPU_FAN nur 4-Pin PWM Lüfter steuern, ich habe jedoch die 3-Pin Version des NF-P12.

"Etwas" überdimensioniert ist gut, da ich in Moment nicht mal eine Grafikkarte habe, verwende ich vielleicht gerade mal 70W von den möglichen 750W. xD


----------



## MeisterOek (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich habe nun auch alles abgeschaltet, um zu sehen, wo denn der Krach herkommt und bei mir ist es ebenfalls das Netzteil. Da würde man ja meinen ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 CM sei leise. Vielleicht auch einfach zu alt?

Hätte dann weitere Fragen. Kann man bedenkenlos die Lüfter in Netzteilen wechseln und gibt es große Geräuschunterschiede je nach Platzierung des gesamten Gehäuses? Ich weiß nicht wieviel Abstand ein Gehäuse von der Wand haben sollte.
Auf Arbeit sind unsere PCs wirklich nicht zu hören und daheim denk ich immer das Ding hebt gleich ab und das im Idle,
wo nix los ist.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Tausch das NT , nicht den Lüfter


----------



## Stuart0610 (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kann man den Lüfter eines Netzteils selber austauschen?


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Mit gewissem Risiko für Hardware und Leben - ich sage da immer NT wechseln


----------



## DerLachs (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Sind die 120mm und 140mm Versionen eines Lüfters eigentlich weitesgehend identisch? Konkret geht es mir um die Venturi HF-14. Ich kann in der Front leider nur zwei 120mm-Lüfter verbauen.  Alternativ könnte ich meine eLoop B12-PS vorne verbauen, aber dann bräuchte ich Shrouds für die "Sauggeräusche" und neue Schrauben. Einen HF-14 könnte ich dann im Deckel verbauen (das war auch mein bisheriger Plan, aber die Lüfter sind momentan relativ teuer) und einen hinten. Ich weiß aber nicht, ob es sinnvoll ist, zwei 140mm-Lüfter hinten zu verbauen und vorne "nur" zwei 120mm-Lüfter.


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ganz verallgemeinern kann man das nicht, da sich Lüfter nicht immer einfach "Vergrößern" lassen, da kann es schon Unterschiede geben (extrem beispiel sind die eLoops wo die 140er ewig Entwickelt wurden und teils deutlich weniger anfällig sind was das Brummen angeht).  Die HF-12 sind aber genau so top wie die HF-14, ich finde sie vom Lager sogar minimal Leiser. (Mein Vermutung da die Fliehgkräfte bei dem Radius geringer sind, aber nur geraten)


----------



## McModdy (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Kann man den Lüfter eines Netzteils selber austauschen?



Natürlich "kann" man das, aber sicher nicht "bedenken/gedanken"-los! Erstens muss man wissen, worauf es im Bereich der Netzspannung ankommt, z.B. Kabelführung / Abstände / Isolierungen etc. Zweitens ist das natürlich ein nicht unerheblicher Eingriff in "der" Gerät und damit erlischt natürlich jedwede Garantie und Abnahme (CE/TÜV). Wenn dann der PC im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes anfängt zu brennen, zahlt vermutlich keine Versicherung mehr, wenn sie denn überhaupt herausbekommen sollten, dass Du den Lüfter gewechselt hast. Beides ist aber sehr weit weg von der Realität, vorausgesetzt, Du weißt, was Du tust und wie Du es tun musst. Als jemand der vor 40 Jahren seinen ersten Elektronikbaukasten geschenkt bekam und vor 30 Jahren Elektrotechnik studierte, ist das natürlich sehr leicht gesagt. Aber es ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk.

1.) Der neue Lüfter muss in etwa dieselbe max. Drehzahl aufweisen, wie der original eingebaute Lüfter. Wenn das Typenschild in Verbindung mit Google nichts hergibt, ist das meistens schwierig, da in den Netzteilen wirklich i.d.R. das billigste und einfachste verbaut ist. Meistens haben diese Lüfter nämlich KEIN Tachosignal, also nur zwei Drähte, Plus und Minus. Einfach an ein Mainboard hängen und Drehzahl messen ist also nicht.

2.) Beim Auseinanderbauen genau darauf achten, wo welche Kabel/Drähte laufen und ggf. fixiert sind. Diese zusätzlichen Arbeiten/Aufänder wurden nicht aus Jux und Dollerei vorgenommen, sondern um geforderte Abstände zwischen Nieder- und Hochspannung einzuhalten und auch um das evtl. mögliche Aufweichen/Schmelzen von Isolierungen zu unterbinden.

3.) Der neue Lüfter muss natürlich auch passen, ohne gar irgendwelche anderen Teile zu verbiegen oder gar abzudremeln!

4.) Muß man den i.d.R. 3poligen Stecker des neuen Lüfters durch den Stecker des Originallüfters ersetzen, denn die NT haben i.d.R. nicht die üblichen 3-Pin-Mainboardstecker, die Du kennst.

Alles in allem, man kann, aber entsprechendes Grundlagenwissen sollte vorhanden sein! Ich selber habe das schon erfolgreich bei einigen Netzteilen gemacht. Allerdings war der Gewinn nicht wirklich die Arbeit wert.
Wenn der Lüfter des Netzteiles eh nicht geregelt ist und bei >=1.000rpm läuft, ist es wirklich egal, welchen Du da einbaust, da sind alle einfach viel zu laut.
Ist er geregelt gewinnst man leiderauch nicht wirklich viel, da die Unterschiede (bei gleicher Drehzahl!) so gravierend auch nicht sind.

ERGO: Es gibt mittlerweile ja lüfterlose Netzteile, die machen gar kein Lüftergeraüsch. Und es gibt Netzteile mit geregeltem Lüfter, der erst ab einer bestimmten Leistung anläuft, meine ich mich zu erinnern.
Es gibt zwar auch Lüfter mit eingebautem Temparatursensor, aber da muss man wirklich genau wissen, wie und wo im Netzteil man etwas anheften darf (den Temperatursensor) oder besser auch nicht.

Also man kann, aber man muss auch einiges dabei bedenken.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

*Zu den Größenunterschieden bei den HF:*
Wie Narbennarr schon sagt: gänzlich übertragen lässt sich es nicht. In der Tendenz scheinen mir die HF-12er aber eine Spur anfälliger für Soggeräusche zu sein, wenn man sie direkt hinter ein Gitter montiert. Habe mir letztens mal Shrouds aus zwei alten Scythe-Lüftern selbst gebastelt und vor meine beiden HF-12 in der Front geklemmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 Verbessert sowohl den Luftfluss (Verringerung von Turbulenzen), als auch die Lautstärke. Effektiv habe ich rund 200 U/min gewonnen, bevor sie zu rauschen anfangen (von etwa 500 U/min auf 700 U/min).
Ansonsten sind sie aber eigentlich genau so empfehlenswert wie die HF-14


----------



## Narbennarr (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Mit Alphacool-Kondom sehen die echt top aus 
Dass die HF-12 mehr Soggeräusche machen wusste ich nicht, habe sie nur im Push gehört. Aber auch irgendwie logisch, die kleinen 120er erzeugen mehr Druck = mehr Geräusch am Hindernis


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kommt mir auf jeden Fall so vor, als seien sie da etwas empfindlicher. Bei den HF-14 sollte man saugend aber natürlich auch etwas Abstand lassen, wenn man höhere Drehzahlen (Richtung 700-800 U/min) so lautlos wie eben möglich ausfahren möchte.

*BTW:*
Habe letztens mal den HF-14 mit den NF-A14 saugend miteinander verglichen. Einmal hinter einem feinen Staubfilter und einmal hinter einem grob gelochten Mesh von Lian Li. In der Tendenz war der druckoptimiert Noctua, mit den wenigeren und zugleich größeren Blättern, bei angeglichener Leistung immer etwas leiser. Womöglich steigt mit der Anzahl der Rotorblätter auch das Potenzial für unerwünschte Verwirbelungen. Ergibt ansich ja auch Sinn, da es dann eben  mehr Körper gibt, die während der Rotation vor der partiell geschlossenen bzw. geöffneten Fläche (hier: Gehäusegitter/-filter) für Strömungsabrisse sorgen. Hinsichtlich der Leistung schätze ich, dass "SP" Designs hier einfach  mehr Unterdruck erzeugen und die Luft somit unmittelbar besser durch Gitter oder andere Barrieren ziehen können.


----------



## DerLachs (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Narbennarr und DerKabelbinder, ich danke euch für eure fachkundigen Meinungen.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (15. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kurz OffTopic

Nachdem ich nun endlich dazu gekommen bin, die Lüfter einzubauen die ich hier mit euch ausgesucht habe, habe ich hier noch zwei Screenshots:

Einmal mit Prime95 (ca. 10min gelaufen) und Furmark (ca. 5min gelaufen).
Und einmal nachdem sich alles wieder beruhigt hatte.

Die Last Temperaturen sind denke ich ok.
Im Idle könnte es etwas weniger sein.


Installiert sind jetzt:
Vorne: 2x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
Hinten oben:  1x Noctua NF-A14 PWM
Hinten: 1x NOCTUA NF-s12b-Redux 1200 PWM
CPU: NOCTUA NF-B9–Redux 1600 PWM (da hatte ich mich mit der Größe ganz schön vertan, weshalb es doch kein NF-F12 geworden ist.

Alle Lüfter laufen über den CPU Steckplatz an einem Phobya 4Pin PWM auf 8x 4Pin Splitter

Die  Noctua NF-A14 PWM sind über den Low Noise Adapter angeschlossen.

Im Idle ist die Lautstärke gut. Da höre ich nur ein leises Lüftchen.
Bei Last hört man es schon deutlich (vor allem die NF-A14), ist aber noch OK. Immerhin soll ja alles gekühlt werden.

Kann man das Setup so lassen, oder sollte ich da noch was umstecken, umschrauben anders einstellen? 

Achja, wenn die Lüfter der Graka richtig loslegen, hört man auch die NF-A14 nicht mehr 
Gut, dass sie im idle aus sind und bei last nur langsam anfahren.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ein 92mm Redux anstatt eines 120mm F12 ist schon irgendwo ein Flaschenhals. Denke jedenfalls, dass der 120er die Temps auch bei geringerer Lautstärke halten dürfte.

Ansich würde ich dir auch nicht empfehlen, deine Drehzahlen von einem einzigen Anschluss abhängig zu machen. Versuch lieber, an so viele Einzelanschlüsse wie möglich zu gehen und somit etwas dynamischere Kurven einzustellen, die auch die jeweiligen Maximaldrehzahlen mit berücksichtigen.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Sein altes Board macht ihm da leider einen Strich durch...nur ein PWM Anschluss und die anderen regeln sehr beschränkt. 
Ich hatte ihm daher empfohlen mit einem PWM Splitter zu arbeiten, allerdings hatte ich da die Info, dass er einen F12 als CPU Lüfter hat (und einen dementsprechend großen Kühler), der denselben Drehzahlbereich und ähneliche PWM-Ansteuerung hat wie die A14. So hätte er zumindest zumindest anhand eines Tachosignals auf die anderen schließen können und sie auch recht gut synchron regeln können. Der 92er redux tanzt jetzt leider etwas aus der Reihe.


----------



## trigger831 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Bin mir atm nicht ganz sicher, welchen 140mm Lüfter ich zusätzlich in mein Nanoxia DS3 montieren möchte. Ich schwanke zwischen diesen hier:  Venturi HF-14, Phanteks PH-F140SP, Noctua NF-A14 FLX. Soll eigentlich primär etwas mehr Luft der GPU zuführen, bzw. diese etwas kühler halten. Dachte daran, eben einen dieser 3 in den Gehäuseboden zu montieren. Macht das Sinn, oder nicht?


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist das Wabengitter im Boden des DS3 etwas enger. Da bringt der A14 etwas mehr Leistung (siehe Post von DerKabelbinder letzte Seite) als der HF-14. Bei Phanteks bin ich einfach nach wie vor zu gebrandmarkt um den objektiv empfehlen zu können, deswegen kann ich dazu nicht wirklich was sagen^^
Ich habe außerdem im Kopf - das DS3 ist lange her bei mir - das im Boden kein Staubfilter vorhanden ist, da also unbedingt selber nachrüsten, sonst ziehst du den ganzen Bodendreck ins Case, korrigier mich, wenn ich mich irre


----------



## trigger831 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht entsinne ist das Wabengitter im Boden des DS3 etwas enger. Da bringt der A14 etwas mehr Leistung (siehe Post von DerKabelbinder letzte Seite) als der HF-14. Bei Phanteks bin ich einfach nach wie vor zu gebrandmarkt um den objektiv empfehlen zu können, deswegen kann ich dazu nicht wirklich was sagen^^
> Ich habe außerdem im Kopf - das DS3 ist lange her bei mir - das im Boden kein Staubfilter vorhanden ist, da also unbedingt selber nachrüsten, sonst ziehst du den ganzen Bodendreck ins Case, korrigier mich, wenn ich mich irre



Das DS3 hat einen Staubfilter, den man unter´m Netzteil herausziehen kann. Müsste eh erst die HDD-Käfig-Halterung abmontieren. Ansonsten würde ich einen einen Lüfter im Gehäusedeckel anbringen und den am Heck noch etwas schneller drehen lassen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ein 140er im Boden kann durchaus was bewirken. Insbesondere dann, wenn die Front geschlossen ist und die Zuluft dadurch eher moderat ausfällt.

Den NF-A14 hätte ich jetzt ebenfalls vorgeschlagen. Der F140SP wäre auch noch ein sehr guter Allrounder, der vom Lager her ansich auch sehr ruhig läuft (m.E. deutlich leiser, als der Mist, den Phanteks seinen Kühlern oder Grhäusen beilegt). Man hört lediglich ein (im Vgl. zum Noctua) etwas stärkeres Grundrauschen. Ansonsten aber keine weiteren Unregelmäßigkeiten.


----------



## trigger831 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ok. Also der Noctua oder der Phanteks. Dem Test der PCGH 01/16 entnehme ich, das beide in etwa gleich laut/leise sind. Nur bei 100% ist der Noctua leiser. Der Rechner steht unter einem größerem Schreibtisch, dort sollte das Grundrauschen ja nicht so stark auffallen. Würde dann zum Noctua tendieren.


Habe mir eben die Soundfiles nochmals angehört. Ich empfinde die Phanteks etwas angenehmer. Nicht viel, nur bei den "Spitzen".


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ach gut wenns ein Filter hat, hatte irgendwie in Erinnerung das der nur das NT abdeckt, hier gehen einfach zuviele Gehäuse durch^^
Hol dir den Lüfter der dir besser gefällt, wie die auf 100% klingen wäre mir ziemlich egal, ist so oder so zu laut und wenn man Gehäuselüfter auf 1500rpm laufenlassen muss, hat man ganze andere Probleme 

Phanteks ist etwas günstiger, Noctua mehr Zubehör und guten Service 

Bin auch der Meinung das ein Bodenlüfter viel bringen kann. Bei mir waren es mal in einem Testaufbau 3 Grad auf der GPU


----------



## trigger831 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Sehe ich auch so. Habe mir jetzt den Noctua bestellt. Werde ihn Dienstag oder Mittwoch testen. Danke euch.


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Gib uns Rückmeldung ob du zufrieden bist 

Auch wenns 120er ist:
Vorgestern kam ein AeroCool P7-C1 bei mir an, bin ja gespannt was deren OEM Lüfter so machen, bist auf die Dead Silence finde ich die Aerocool Lüfter alle mistig


----------



## thoast3 (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das kann ich dir schon verraten, Narbennarr 

Es ist btw nur ein Lüfter verbaut.
Und der ist laut, klackert und hat keinen guten Durchsatz. Den würde ich definitiv tauschen.
Den gleichen Lüfter, nur mit geringerer Maximaldrehzahl, findet man btw auch im DS 200.


----------



## Quintes (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Im Boden waren die ansonsten tollen Venturi bei mir nicht geeignet (direkt durch irgendwas saugen ist nicht deren Stärke). Noctua A15 (ist bei den A14 dann gleich, nur die Form ist da anders) waren akzeptabel auf niedrigen Drehzahlen aber haben auch ein Nebengeräusch beim "direkten saugen", der Phanteks SP war in etwa mit den Noctua gleichauf. Und ich gebe Kabelbinder da Recht was Phanteks angeht: diese Firma legt ihren Gehäusen und Kühlern aus unerfindlichen Gründen schlechte Versionen ihrer Lüfter bei, die ein vollkommen falsches Bild auf ihre Fähigkeiten in dieser Richtung aufkommen lassen. Einen SP oder HP II (zwei !) - das ist wenn man sie so separat kauft eine echte Preis-Leistungs-Empfehlung wert.

Ich verstehe diese Politik nicht, denn wer sich ein Gehäuse oder so kauft und die Lüfter erlebt, kauft sich meist wohl nie einen anderen Phanteks-Lüfter.

Eine Firma mit viel Potential was Gehäuse, Lüfter, Kühler und mehr angeht - jedoch gehören da ein paar Leute gefeuert (sorry...), denn die Firmenpolitik ist verseucht und so erreichen sie nie den Platz "neben den Großen", der ihnen theoretisch zusteht.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Dem ist wohl nichts mehr hinzuzufügen


----------



## bynemesis (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

ich bin derzeit immer noch am gucken und am entscheiden (das dauert ).

sind die Venturi F14 wirklich so mies wenn die in der front hinter nen staubfilter sitzen? (ca. 1cm bei nen Phanteks Enthoo Pro M)

für mich bleibt eiglt. dann nur noch der SW3 für die front. der noctua nfa14 ist mir glaub ich zu laut. (phanteks 140SP scheint hier besser?)

die verbauten phanteks 140SP (vom gehäuse) finde ich auf 800rpm ganz ok noch, gibts da vergleiche zu den lüftern die man einzeln erwerben kann?


----------



## Narbennarr (16. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Mies ist übetrieben und wieso Noctua zu laut? Dann wirst du mit 140SP eigentlich auch nicht glücklich. Du sollst die Lüfter ja nicht auf max laufen lassen (dann ist ein Noctua mit 1500rpm natürlich heftig). DerA14 ist aber sicher laufruhiger als die OEM-Phanteks, die du hast.
SW3 bekommt man von allen sicher am leisesten, kommt aber auch weniger Luft durch.
Lange rede kurzer Sinn: Du kannst alle genannten problemlos in dem Case einsetzen 



thoast3 schrieb:


> Das kann ich dir schon verraten, Narbennarr
> 
> Es ist btw nur ein Lüfter verbaut.
> Und der ist laut, klackert und hat keinen guten Durchsatz. Den würde ich definitiv tauschen.
> Den gleichen Lüfter, nur mit geringerer Maximaldrehzahl, findet man btw auch im DS 200.



Danke für die Warnung. Das da nur einer drin ist, ist ja schade^^ Hab mir noch keine Infos zu dem Case geholt, also kein Plan was dort drin ist kosten soll etc. Danke für deine Erfahrung


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

"Mies" würde ich nicht sagen. Direkt hinter einem Gitter sind sie saugend anstatt "sehr gut" dann halt nur noch "gut".
Ab einem Zentimeter Abstand dürfte es aber kaum noch eine Rolle spielen, was dahinter sitzt. Die beschriebenen Tendenzen bezogen sich wirklich nur auf das, was passiert, wenn man die Lüfter direkt an das Gitter klemmt.

Mit den SW3 bin ich persönlich noch nicht so warm geworden... aber da muss ich auch noch diverse Detail-Analysen anstellen, bevor ich mein "finales Urteil" fälle.

Ich würde da zwischen den NF-A14 und HF-14 entscheiden. Was einem dann subjektiv besser gefällt, ist auch schonmal Geschmackssache.
Unter optimalen Bedingungen gefallen mir die Venturi persönlich besser.


----------



## bynemesis (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

der NF-A14 FLX ( Noctua NF-A14 FLX lagernd Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) wäre eine Alternative, mehr als 1200rpm bräuchte ich bei weitem nich. (optimal Fall 800-1000rpm, bei Bedarf 1200rpm sollten möglich sein)
weiß man da wie der von der Lautstärke ist (getestet hast du die PWM Version)? was ich so lese ist der auf dem Level wie ein SW2-3 (entsprechende rpm).
der hätte auch einen hohen Luftdruck, das sollte ja nicht schaden?

Der HF14 war lange mein Favorit, aber da hält mich wirklich der Gedanke hinterm Staubfilter ab....  soll ja selbst bei nen fractal gehäuse in der front (mit staubfilter) schlechter laufen.
und zwischen HF14 (optimale Bedinungen) und NF-A14 FLX sollte der temp Unterschied bei gleicher rpm praktisch nicht vorhanden sein. 


noch was: die Redux Version würde mir optisch am besten passen. Sind die qualitativ typisch noctua?


*edit*
Alternativ würde ich mir die Phanteks SP140 (vom Gehäuse) alle in die Front packen und hinten zwei Venturi. Durch das Gitter nach draußen blasen/Luft abführen, sollte bei den Venturi ja kein Problem sein? (Im Deckel ein Staubfilter jedoch)


----------



## Narbennarr (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Noctua A14 sind alle gleich (die beigen, die schwarzen industrials sind was anderes.), die unterscheiden sich einzig und allein in der Drehzhalt und in der Versorgung. Ansonsten ist deren Geometrie, Lautstärke und Leistung auf xxx rpm identisch!

A15 ist ein A14 PWM mit reduzerter max. Drehzahl (außgenommen die die beim NH-D15 dabei sind) und anderem Rahmen. Sind besonders zur Montage an Kühlkörpern gedacht
A14 sind sozusagen die Allrounder, WENN man einen PWM Anschluss hat. Da sind sie regelbar von 300-1500 rpm
A14 FLX sind drehzahlreduzierte A14 ohne PWM Anschluss. Sind nicht so weit regelbar. Die max 1200rpm entsprechen den A14 mit LNA Adapter
A14 ULN sind nochmals drehzahlreduziert und besonders für Leute die es einfach wollen oder nicht regeln können. Daher nur 800 rpm

PWM Geräusche sind bei Noctua eigentlich kein Thema, wegen des PWM-Chips. Hast du genügend PWM Anschlüsse sind FLX und ULN uninteressant.
Die redux sind vom Lieferumfang abgespeckt und haben noch das Lager der alten Generation. Interessanterweise liefen bei mir die PWM Varianten lautlos, während die 3 Pin alle ein leises Lagergeräusch hatten (je 4 Stück, also kaum ein Zufall).


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Mit meinen P14s Redux hatte ich bisher eher Probleme. Hab sie zwei mal reklamiert und bin immer wieder zu dem selben Ergebnissen gekommen:
auf realistische Distanz sehr leise und auch noch angenehm performant, auf kürzere Reichweite jedoch unangenehm klackernd, teilweise auch schleifend.
Widerspricht sich allerdings mit einigen Stimmen hier im Forum. Keine Ahnung, ob ich einfach nur massiv Pech gehabt habe oder ob ich sie nur unnatürlichen Testbedingungen aussetze... 

Bei den normalen (braunen) Noctuas mit 3-Pin sollte man immer etwas auf den Drehbereich achten. Normalerweise machen die nämlich bei 5V dicht. Da  sollte man sich gut überlegen, wie viel RPM man wirklich ausfahren möchte und zu was die eigene Lüftersteuerung technisch fähig ist.

Der HF-14 läuft super, so lange man ihn nicht unmitelbar irgendwelchen Gittern aussetzt. Da verlieren sie ein wenig an Potenzial, laufen aber immernoch "gut genug".
Erstaunlicherweise zeigen sie sich auch auf einigen Kühlern und Radiatoren recht unbeeindruckt von den Lamellen. Es scheinen da wirklich nur spezielle Gitter zu sein, die den HF Sorgen bereiten.


----------



## DerLachs (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Gibt es überhaupt Lüfter, die keine Probleme mit Gittern/Staubfiltern haben?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Eventuell welche ohne Rotorblätter 
Ansonstens wirds wohl eher schwierig, das maximale Maß an Luft möglichst lautlos hindurch zu befördern. Alles, was der Strömungsfläche im Weg steht, ist ein potenzielles Hindernis für sowohl Leistung als auch Lautstärke.


----------



## DerLachs (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Meine Frage war auch eher rhetorisch gemeint, da ich mir der Problematik (einigermaßen) bewusst bin. 

Hoffentlich werden die HF-14 bald billiger, damit ich mein Gehäuse aufrüsten kann.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerLachs schrieb:


> Gibt es überhaupt Lüfter, die keine Probleme mit Gittern/Staubfiltern haben?



S12A leider nur 120 mm^^


----------



## trigger831 (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Gib uns Rückmeldung ob du zufrieden bist
> 
> Auch wenns 120er ist:
> Vorgestern kam ein AeroCool P7-C1 bei mir an, bin ja gespannt was deren OEM Lüfter so machen, bist auf die Dead Silence finde ich die Aerocool Lüfter alle mistig



So, habe den Noctua im Gehäuseboden eingebaut und mal 1 Stunde gezockt. GPU und CPU sind 2 Grad kühler als zuvor, wenn ich ihn mit ca. 40% drehen lasse. Angeschlossen wurde er über die Lüftersteuerung des DS 3. Wenn ich alle Lüfter per Steruerung auf das Minimum setze, höre ich nichts aus dem Gehäuse heraus. Dann werden mir, für meinen Geschmack, die Temps aber zu hoch. Denke ich habe so schon einen guten Kompromiss gefunden.


----------



## Quintes (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Habe ein kleines "Problem":

Bei meinem Corsair 760T gibt es auf dem Gehäuseboden nur Platz für einen 120mm-Lüfter. Was auch immer die sich dabei denken - in so einen Riesen unten nur einen 120er einzubauen ist doch lächerlich, da wären theoretisch 2 x 140 möglich gewesen.

Naja, auf jeden Fall ist dieser Platz auch extrem wählerisch was Nebengeräusche als Intake angeht. Nun habe ich zur Abwechslung mal einen Lüfter gefunden, der da Unten gut aussieht, kaum Nebengeräusche produziert und geradezu danach schreit, dort eingesetzt zu werden. Aber - natürlich - habe ich ihn nur als 140er. Es fehlt auch die Möglichkeit, das irgendwie vernünftig mit Kabelbindern zu befestigen.

Nun hatte ich zwei Möglichkeiten im Kopf, die beide sicher nicht toll sind - jedoch glaube ich, dass eine davon total idiotisch und die andere möglicherweise sogar die Lösung ist.

Idiotisch: Sekundenkleber.

Weniger idiotisch (?): doppelseitiges Klebeband, mehrere Lagen, an allen 4 Ecken - also nur die Ecke natürlich mit Klebeband-Eckchen zugepflastert.

Vielleicht noch weniger idiotisch: ich habe noch von den Nanoxia Rigid LED-Leisten ein paar der doppelseitig klebenden Dinger zum Befestigen - sind Abstandhaltern, die ich schon zu Ähnlichen Zwecken gesehen habe, nicht ganz unähnlich (allerdings habe ich davon nur 6 Stück)

Wäre dankbar für etwas Input. 

(Irgendwie entwickelt sich der Thread etwas hin zum Allgemeinen, aber immer wegen sowas einen extra aufmachen... sorry, Kabelbinder - du bist hier der Boss, sag was und ich/wir schweigen ;-D )


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@ Quintes > Bitspower FAN ADAPTER 140mm auf 120mm - black ?


----------



## Quintes (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke Caduzzz. Meine Frage war auch (hätte ich dazu sagen sollen) eher dahingehend, was ich mit den Mitteln, die ich hier rumliegen habe, denn machen könnte, ohne extra was zu bestellen.


----------



## Caduzzz (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Danke Caduzzz. Meine Frage war auch (hätte ich dazu sagen sollen) eher dahingehend, was ich mit den Mitteln, die ich hier rumliegen habe, denn machen könnte, ohne extra was zu bestellen.



Ja, hättest du sagen können....sag, nee, mach doch einfach PN an Caduzzz und die Sache könnte sich einfach erledigt haben *in großer Kiste rumwühlt*


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Solch einen Adapter, wie ihn Caduzzz verlinkt hat, hätte ich jetzt ebenfalls vorgeschlagen.
Wenns nichts Weiteres kosten darf und nur mit Hausmittelchen realisiert werden soll: Löcher bohren 



Quintes schrieb:


> (Irgendwie entwickelt sich der Thread etwas hin  zum Allgemeinen, aber immer wegen sowas einen extra aufmachen...)


Da hab ich ehrlich gesagt gar kein Problem mit.
Anfangs war es eigentlich so geplant, das Ganze in zwei Threads (einmal Theorie, einmal Beratung) aufzusplitten. Aber da so etwas erfahrungsgemäß früher oder später eh ineinander übergeht, habe ich es gleich bei einem Thread belassen


----------



## Quintes (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ja, Bohren fällt leider weg wegen fehlendem Bohrer. Könnte ich mir zwar leihen, aber ich würde mir (wegen Einschränkungen was sowas angeht..) nicht mit einem Bohrer trauen.

Mir fällt auch auf dass meine anderen Pläne den Fehler haben, dass der Lüfter dann nicht mit dem Boden abschließen würde, sondern ein gewisser Abstand da wäre.

Aber dadurch, dass du auf den Rest nicht eingegangen bist, sehe ich schon, meine "Ideen" sind alle nicht wirklich sinnvoll... :-/

edit: Stimmt schon, wobei ich es eigentlich doch schön fände, deine hart erarbeiteten Sachen extra zu haben, abgetrennt von dem "Allgemeiner Lüfter-Thread", zu dem das hier auf Dauer wird.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Naja, ich bin halt kein Freund von "kleben"


----------



## DerLachs (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich muss nochmal stören. 
Macht es Sinn, hinten und oben jeweils einen 140mm Lüfter zu verbauen und vorne zwei 120mm Lüfter? Oder sollte man die großen Lüfter lieber vorne verbauen? Und reichen die 7mm Shrouds von Phobya um die Nebengeräusche der eLoop b12-PS zu eliminieren?

Edit: Okay, die eLoops scheinen ganz normale M3 Schrauben zu haben. Ich probiere einfach mein Glück und gucke, ob es mit den Shrouds besser wird.


----------



## Quintes (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also meines Wissens / meiner Erfahrung / meiner Meinung nach spricht absolut nichts gegen 2 x 120 Vorne als Intake und 2 x 140 Hinten / Oben als Exhaust. Ist eine oft genutzte, bewährte Konfiguration. Größere Lüfter als Exhaust, die dann mehr warme Luft herauspusten ist sinnvoll - will sagen, es macht für mich mehr Sinn als anders herum, außer deine 120 sind wesentlich stärker als deine 140 und schaufeln mehr.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die einen sagen so, die anderen so. Mach wie es dir gefällt 
Ausgeliefert werden Gehäuse zunehmend häufiger mit mehr intakte als exhaust. Ich selber lass aber lieber mehr Luft rauspusten, auch wenn es dann minimal staubiger wird. Warum? Darum 

In unserem Guide waren die Varianten mit mehr raus als rein minimal effektiver
Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse ist natürlich nur ein Szenario. Mit 4 Lüftern bist du so oder so gut dabei


----------



## Stuart0610 (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die einen sagen so, die anderen so. Mach wie es dir gefällt
> Ausgeliefert werden Gehäuse zunehmend häufiger mit mehr intakte als exhaust. Ich selber lass aber lieber mehr Luft rauspusten, auch wenn es dann minimal staubiger wird. Warum? Darum
> 
> In unserem Guide waren die Varianten mit mehr raus als rein minimal effektiver
> Der perfekte Airflow - Testergebnisse ist natürlich nur ein Szenario. Mit 4 Lüftern bist du so oder so gut dabei



Ich dachte immer wenn mehr exhaust da ist entsteht ein leichter Unterdruck, sodass kein Staub hängen bleibt?


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

es gibt in einem Gehäuse niemals einen unter oder überdruck, dazu ist jedes Gehäuse einfach viel zu durchlässig. Es gibt zig Löcher, Spalte etc wo sich das ausgleicht.
Hat man mehr exhaust als intake, wird Luft duch diese ganzen Öffnungen nachgezogen und damit Staub, weil man ja nicht überall Filter hat. Hätte man mehr intakte kommt die Frischluft fast nur durch die Lüfter und damit durch die Staubfilter rein, dafür könnte sich bei viel Abwärme dieses etwas stauen


----------



## Quintes (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich hätte so zur Abwechslung mal wieder eine Frage - diesmal so sehr OT, dass es nicht mal um Lüfter, sondern nur um Luftstrom geht. 

Ich bin gerade dabei, das Seitenteil meines Corsair Graphite 760T mit verschiedenen Folien (hauptsächlich semi-transparent) zu bearbeiten, weil es einfach unsauber aussieht, ein riesiges Fenster zu haben und dann keine Netzteil-Abdeckung und Ähnliches. Und es sieht auch doof aus weil das Gehäuse einfach zu groß für meine Hardware ist, ich brauche nie im Leben so ein Monster. Aber das Design mit den Türen hat mich einfach angemacht... -.-"

Die eigentliche Frage ist jetzt: wäre es nicht sinnvoll, die Löcher/Gitter des Gehäuses, die nichts mit den Lüftern zu tun haben, soweit wie möglich "dicht" zu machen (wäre sehr einfach mit solcher Folie). Denn der Luftstrom soll ja durch die jeweilige Kombination der Lüfter entstehen und da ist dieser direkte äußere Einfluss doch eher störend, oder?

Oder liege ich falsch und *brauche* die Öffnungen sogar, da ich mehr Exhaust als Intake habe und der Theorie nach mein Gehäuse sich dann selbstständig Luft von Außen holt?

Bin verwirrt.


----------



## Meroveus (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Luft wird es sich nach wie vor von außen holen, und zwar durch alle Öffnungen die nicht Luftdicht verschlossen wurden (so gut wie jede Spalte am Gehäuse). Welchen Einfluss das auf die Kühlperformance hätte, wäre natürlich sehr interessant zu wissen. Leider konnte ich dazu nichts finden. Von daher ... versuch macht klug .


----------



## Quintes (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich hab' nochmal eine Frage, diesmal aber rein theoretischer Natur - ich denke nicht daran, das umzusetzen.

Was passiert, wenn man zwei exakt gleiche Lüfter (für das Beispiel wohl am besten zwei mit komplett abgeschlossenem, also "normalem" Rahmen) *direkt* hintereinander setzt? Also wirklich direkt, quasi zusammengeklebt oder anderweitig fest verbunden, damit kein Spalt dazwischen ist. Und dann für das Beispiel wohl am besten noch mit gleichen Drehzahlen.

Verstärkt sich der Luftdurchsatz? Stören sich die Lüfter gegenseitig in diesem "Lufttunnel" oder arbeiten sie quasi zusammen?

Ich weiß, komisches Szenario. Neulich, als ich ein bisschen am Aufbau meiner Lüftung gebastelt habe, hatte ich zwei Prolimatech Blue Vortex da liegen und habe einfach so beide mal angeschlossen und direkt aneinander gehalten. Es wurde erstmal nicht deutlich lauter, was ich eigentlich erwartet hätte. Und eigentlich hatte ich schon das Gefühl, dass da mehr Luft rauskommt. Sicherlich nicht doppelt soviel, aber doch schon etwas mehr.

Also eigentlich ist die Frage einfach die, was bei einem solchen Aufbau physikalisch (?) vor sich geht und wie sinnlos es eigentlich ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Soweit ich weiß, wird bei zwei bei Lüftern direkt hintereinander der Gegendruck auf ein Minimum reduziert, weshalb praktisch mehr Luft bewegt kann. Wird aber selbstverständlich auf keine Verdopplung des Durchsatzes hinauslaufen.

*Edit:*
Hier noch ein Diagramm dazu:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(In der Hoffnung, dass Tapatalk den Upload hinbekommt ^^)


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ultimate Corsair H100 Cooling Mod - YouTube

Man bekommt Minusgrade 

Sorry für den Quatsch


----------



## Quintes (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Oh, danke, theoretisches Interesse ist damit befriedigt.  

Ist also gar nicht ganz so absurd/bescheuert, wie ich dachte - also ich meine 2, nicht 20 oder 40 oder so... 

Machen werde ich es aber wohl eher nicht... (^,^)

edit: Nabennarr, dein anderer Avatar war doch so hübsch, wieso... *heul*


----------



## Narbennarr (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Darum, bin halt im Wahn:
This is Halloween - The Nightmare before Christmas - YouTube
also vorübergehend 

@Topic:
Heute durfte ich mal den Corsair ML Series ML140 PRO erleben (im Übrigen ziemlich viele "erkaufte" amazon Rezensionen^^). Also wenn DAS das revolutionäre Magnetic Levitation Lager ist, gute Nacht. Das Klackern ist wirklich abartig, kann leider keine Tonaufnahmen machen


----------



## Quintes (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Jap, ich hatte 3 von diesen revolutionären Lüftern. "When NASA would build a Fan...".

Allesamt ein klackerndes Desaster. Bisher was Klackern angeht sicher in den Top 3 aller Lüfter die ich hatte. Auf den Messen, auf denen sie vorgestellt wurden, waren sie Berichten zufolge nahezu silent bei ordentlichen Drehzahlen - danke für die Abzocke Corsair, der Absatz von den Dingern war am Anfang enorm - gut, dass es sich wenigstens immer weiter rumspricht, was man da für Dinger zum Preis von 2 ordentlichen Lüftern bekommt... Corsair kommt mir nur noch in Form von Gehäusen ins Haus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

*@Narbennarr*,
ich weiß, was du meinst. Konnte bisher auch noch nicht so wirklich realisieren, was da so schief gelaufen ist.
Das Marketing ist dem eigentlich Produkt leider weit voraus... 



Quintes schrieb:


> Auf den _Messen_, auf denen sie vorgestellt wurden, waren sie Berichten zufolge nahezu silent bei ordentlichen Drehzahlen


Bei dem Pegel, sicherlich 
Da klingen bestimmt auch ein paar iPPC ganz angenehm.


----------



## Quintes (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Habe mal wieder zwei neue Lüfter getestet, beides sehr enttäuschend: *Cryorig XF140 PWM* und *CoolerMaster MasterFan Pro AP 140*

Der Cryorig hat leichte Nebengeräusche (Schleifen, Klackern), ist ansonsten nur auf niedrigen Drehzahlen ertragbar, schaufelt dann jedoch kaum noch Luft. Auf höheren Drehzahlen wird daraus eine Turbine, der Luftstrom ist jedoch selbst dann nicht gerade beeindruckend.

Vom MasterFan hatte ich mir mehr erwartet, nachdem die neue WLP aus dieser Reihe wirklich super ist und ich dachte, der Hersteller hätte vielleicht allgemein mit dem aktuellen Rutsch wieder mehr Qualität in die Produkte gesteckt. Der Lüfter klackert deutlich und ist alles andere als leise. Nur die Leistung an sich stimmt.

Auch musste ich feststellen, dass man bei Enermax mit verschiedenen Batches Pech haben kann. Ich hatte schon lange zwei Cluster (140) in meinem Besitz, die für LED-Lüfter und den niedrigen Preis wirklich sehr gut waren - Nebengeräusche minimal und nur hörbar bei offenem Gehäuse und dem Ohr direkt am Lüfter, außerdem stimmte die Leistung und Lautstärke.
Also freudig erneut zugegriffen und nun deutlich stärkere Nebengeräusche und auch ansonsten etwas lauter. Sehr schade.

Aber ich kann jetzt sagen, dass ich mit meinem aktuellen Lüfteraufbau im neuen Gehäuse *endlich* zufrieden bin. Die Geräuschkulisse ist angenehm, also nur "Wind". Nicht _silent_, aber ein *angenehmes* Geräusch. Erst wenn die Grafikkarte wirklich unter Last läuft wird es etwas mehr, jedoch ist auch dies jetzt weniger problematisch durch neue WLP + Gehäuse + Airflow - da fühlt auch die Karte sich wohler.


----------



## bynemesis (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

so, ich habe endlich fertig mit Gehäuse Umbau + Anpassungen . (vom antec twelvehundred (ultra laut) kürzlich, zum  phanteks enthoo pro m)

Es wurden zum Schluss Noctua NFA14 FLX (zwei mal) für die Front. Ein Phanteks SP140 wanderte in den Deckel und der hintere SP140 bleibt wie gewohnt an der Rückseite.
Lüfter laufen alle im idle auf 500rpm und beim zocken auf 800-900rpm (je nach temp). Die Lautstärke ist nun deutlich angenehmer zum alten Antec, trotz 4 Lüfter.
Fazit: 
- Graka dreht deutlich weniger laut auf 
- CPU bleibt deutlich kühler wenn CPU+GPU @100% laufen.  (i7-2600k @4,5ghz & Palit GTX780 JetStream @max. oc / bios mod)
-> der Top-fan bringt ca. 4-6° Grad unter Last (hab einige Tage ohne probiert) - das Gehäuse bleibt auf der Oberseite auch kühler.

Außerdem, die Phanteks 140SP sind im Vergleich zu den Noctuas nicht _hörbar_ lauter. Das sind die OEM Phanteks die mit dem Gehäuse gekommen sind.
Egal ob 500rpm, 800rpm oder 1250rpm. 
(Auch wenn es ungenau ist, per handy app  getestet sind die Noctuas in der Front um 1db lauter - who cares) .

Jedenfalls meilenweiter Unterschied im Vergleich zur Lüfterschleuder von Antec die ich davor hatte. (und da waren die temps sogar schlechter aufgrund Gehäuse Aufbau)

Und nochmal danke für die tollen Ratschläge  und den umfangreichen Lüftertest von Kabelbinder. Hammer!


----------



## Quintes (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Habe auch mitbekommen, dass Phanteks wohl wirklich teilweise gelernt hat (die Sache wurde hier ja neulich diskutiert) und mit neuen Gehäusen nun (teilweise?) auch Lüfter mitkommen, die den Varianten entsprechen, die separat verkauft werden.

Dass ein Phanteks 140SP nicht soo viel lauter ist als die Noctua bestätige ich. Guter Lüfter.

Ich habe ja im Gegensatz zu dir das Enthoo Pro (ohne "m") genommen und da sitzt ein 200mm vorne und ein MP hinten, die mussten raus, denn die sind auch sonst nicht gerade das Gelbe vom Ei. Wäre interessant gewesen, wenn ich auch einen SP dabei gehabt hätte und den direkten Vergleich hätte machen können.


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also die Lüfter im P400 waren noch Murks. Könnte mir aber Vorstellen das hier bald Evolv ATX, Luxe Glas und/oder das Pro M Glas auflaufen, mal schauen was in deren jüngsten Sprößlingen so drin ist


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Nachdem derKabelbinder kürzlich sein OK gegeben hat, dass es hier auch um Beratung gehen darf, poste ich hier das Ergebnis der vor ein paar Seiten zusammengestellten Lüfter.

Vorne und oben seht ihr NF-A14 PWM
Auf dem CPU Kühler ein NF-F12 
Alles über ein PWM Splitter verbunden.

Hinten seht ihr ein BlacksilentPro, der im Augenblick im Leerlauf noch eine kleine Spaßbremse ist. Das bekomme ich aber auch noch geregelt (hoff ich ).

Danke euch, besonders Narbennarr, für eure Beratung.

P.S. 
Da ich jetzt etwas "angefixt" bin und eh ein paar Lüfter über habe, habe ich beschlossen den zweiten PC im Haushalt auch neu zu belüften.
Als Kontrast zu den hochwertigen Noctua und den (nicht ganz so hochwerten) Noiseblocker würde ich gerne mal ein, zwei <10€ Lüfter als Kontrast versuchen (der zweite PC ist durch das Netzteil eh nicht ganz leise zu bekommen).

Ich hatte da z.B. an folgende gedacht:
-Coolink SWiF2-120P
-COUGAR CFD120 oder Cougar Vortex CF-V12S
-Prolimatech Blue Vortex 12
-Irgendwas mit LEDs, finde da aber nichts, was zu dem Budget annähern gut bewertet wurde (eventuell CobaNitrox N-120-B).

Kann ich mir das Ausprobieren sparen (zu großer unterschied zu Noctua, zu wenig Unterschied zu vorinstallierten Lüftern), oder kann man damit im (nicht ganz) Silent Bereich auch Glücklich werden?
Wenn ja, welcher wäre denn euer Spar-Tipp?

P.P.S
Die Phanteks Lüfter aus dem P400s sind wirklich nicht besonders.
Auf ca. 700 Umdrehungen finde ich so von der Lautstärke her OK, viel Luft kommt dann aber (gefühlt) nicht durch.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Vielleicht Fractals GP-12?
Die finde ich trotz der fehlenden Entkopplung eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. Eignen sich auch gut in Verbindung mit engeren Gittern, um noch genügend Luft rauszurücken.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die sehen ja im Gegensatz zu den bunten Lüftern, die ich mir ausgesucht hatte, richtig "normal" aus 

In den Kleinanzeigen wären zwei "Fractal X2 GP-12". Die X2 sind ja die aktuelleren GP12, wenn ich das richtig recherchiert habe. Die würde ich für den Preis bekommen, die die GP-12 momentan neu kosten.

Entkoppelte Ecken müssen es nicht zwingend sein. Ich habe von den Noctuas noch die Gummi-"Teile" über, da ich die zwei Lüfter vorne schrauben musste (war zu eng um die Gummis durch zuziehen).
Gibt es sonst noch unterscheide zur Venturi Reihe?

Die Cougar  oder Coolink sind nicht so gut?

Die Coolink werden bei Amazon ja über Noctua vertieben. Steckt da die gleiche bzw. ähnliche Technik drin?


----------



## Quintes (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Enermax Cluster ist für den Preis gut und mit ansprechenden LED. (Ich habe mich neulich ja negativ über verschiedene Batches geäußert, aber das soll eher heißen, dass es von "Sehr gut" zu "Gut" ging - wenn man LED will ist es immer noch eine Empfehlung wert, wobei Phanteks SP LED besser sind, jedoch weniger "spektakulär".)

Prolimatech Blue Vortex sind für den Preis super.

Silverstone Air Penetrator 141 UV bekommt man manchmal im Angebot. 

Coolink soll das Geld wert sein, hatte ich noch nie.

Nanoxia Deep Silence, wobei der Name irreführend ist, so leise sind sie nicht, jedoch kaum Nebengeräusche.

Cougar sind meistens ordentlich im Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis, die LED-Versionen finde ich nicht so schick.

Coolink mit Noctua-Technik? Ich tippe mal schwerstens auf negativ, sonst könnten ja alle einpacken, die nicht gerade eine Grün-Allergie haben.

Phanteks gibt es auch ordentliche im niedrig-Preis-Segment.

edit:

Zum anderen Phanteks-Thema: in meinem Enthoo Pro war ein 200mm drin, den man höchstens als Dekoration verwenden kann, aber tatsächlich ein 140mm, der die Blattform des HPII hat und genau so leise und kräftig ist. Also wird es wohl besser, denn der ist tatsächlich einer der 7 laufenden in meinem System geworden.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Coolink hatte ich bisher noch nicht in den Händen bzw. Ohren. Technisch würde ich mir da aber keine purisitische Noctua-Quali erwarten. Die stehen zwar unter einem Schirm, werden aber denke ich mal schon ihre preisspezifischen Standards haben.
Ergänzung: Noctua vs. Coolink Der subjektive Lufter-Vergleich
Mal als Orientierung. Musst du wissen, ob es dir ein Versuch wert ist 

Bei Cougar bin ich auch immer etwas zurückhaltend, was Empfehlungen anbelangt. Mir persönlich gefallen die paar 140er, die ich hier im Roundup habe, vom Lager her jedenfalls nicht so sehr. Muss aber jeder für sich selbst herausfinden, mit was er leben kann und was nicht. 

Ansonsten sind die F120SP nie verkehrt.

Die neueren GP X2 habe ich noch nicht gehört. Dürften erwartungsgemäß aber natürlich besser als die alten sein.
Könnte man mal probieren, wenn du mit dem "Risiko" der fehlendes Widerrufs-/Reklamationsrechts leben kannst.
Radnnotiz: Fractal-Lüfter lassen sich normalerweise nur über den Händler abwickeln. Für den Fall des Falles vllt. eine Rechnungskopie mitgeben lassen.


----------



## Quintes (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich erkläre hier jetzt mal den *Silverstone AP141 UV* als Lüfter des Jahres - was meine Meinung, Erfahrung, Experimente und so weiter angeht. 

Man zeige mir einen besseren vertikalen Intake (und CPU-Lüfter für wenig restriktive Kühler) und ich verbeuge mich. Aber wenn die Phase der Nebengeräusche ausgelaufen ist, ist das ein spektakulärer Lüfter, den ich auch für einen höheren Preis immer wieder kaufen würde. 
Das einzig nervige ist, dass man keine wirkliche Wahl hat, was das Äußere angeht. Aber da die perfekte Stelle ein Doppel in der Front ist, ist es halb so wild. Funktioniert natürlich auch als Exhaust, aber weder ist er dafür gemacht, noch bringt er da mehr als die Konkurrenz.

Enttäuschung des Jahres sind für mich ganz klar die NB e-Loops. Ich bereue den Kauf. Kompliziert, zickig, teuer - und andere können die Leistung bei niedriger Lautstärke auch liefern. Außerdem kommt bei mir hinzu, dass diese komplett weißen "Blätter" einen so starken "glossy"-Effekt haben, dass sie jeden LED-Streifen viel zu stark reflektieren.

Mal schauen ob in 2 Monaten noch was passiert.

PS: Ich denke bei vielen wird da ein Fractal HF stehen, aber durch meine negativen Erfahrungen mit der Verarbeitung bekommt der nur eine "ehrenhafte" Erwähnung als toller Lüfter, wenn er macht, was er soll.

edit: Bevor jemand damit kommt - es geht um mein Jahr 2016. Unabhängig davon, wann der jeweilige Lüfter erschienen ist.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich habe gerade mal überschlagen, was ich die letzten zwei - drei Wochen für das Projekt "Weniger Lärm" ausgegeben habe (Jede Menge Lüfter, CPU Kühler, PWM Splitter....) und mag das gar nicht meiner besseren Hälfte verraten  Wenn man sich mal überlegt, dass der PC im Grunde nichts anderes bzw. besser macht als vorher, nur eben leiser, könnte mancher denken, man hätte nicht mehr alle "Latten am Zaun" 

Eine Rechnungskopie gibt es für die  GP X2 nicht, hatte ich schon gefragt. Angesichts dessen, dass mir für das zweite System nur noch ein Lüfter fehlt und ich den zweiten nur mit kaufen würde, da er im Zweierpack gerade günstig wäre, lass ich das besser. Danke für den Hinweis!

Ich denke ich gehe daher den Weg der Vernunft und teste für den letzten fehlenden Lüfter einen Coolink SWiF2 12xx oder gar einen Prolimatech Blue Vortex 12 (beide <10€) und regel die entsprechend runter. Mein Arbeitskollege hat mir dafür eine Scythe KM05-BK Kaze Master Lüftersteuerung günstig überlassen. Die Festplatte und der Netzteillüfter sind eh lauter


----------



## Quintes (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wenn du wüsstest was bei mir in Lüfter ging... wäre ich da vernünftiger könnte ich schon meinen PC anderweitig aufrüsten.

Aber wenn man mal verschiedene dieser Windmaschinchen probiert hat kann es einen schnell in diese Welt ziehen, wo man auch mal einen Lüfter kauft, nur weil er einem ins Auge springt.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Aber wenn man mal verschiedene dieser Windmaschinchen probiert hat kann es einen schnell in diese Welt ziehen, wo man auch mal einen Lüfter kauft, nur weil er einem ins Auge springt.



Ich habe eben meinen Amazon Warenkorb/Merkliste etwas aussortiert. Da lagen auch noch 5 Lüfter der Kategorie "der würde mich auch noch interessieren" drin. Kann mir schon vorstellen was du meinst.


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Ich erkläre hier jetzt mal den *Silverstone AP141 UV* als Lüfter des Jahres - was meine Meinung, Erfahrung, Experimente und so weiter angeht.
> 
> Man zeige mir einen besseren vertikalen Intake (und CPU-Lüfter für wenig restriktive Kühler) und ich verbeuge mich. Aber wenn die Phase der Nebengeräusche ausgelaufen ist, ist das ein spektakulärer Lüfter, den ich auch für einen höheren Preis immer wieder kaufen würde.
> Das einzig nervige ist, dass man keine wirkliche Wahl hat, was das Äußere angeht. Aber da die perfekte Stelle ein Doppel in der Front ist, ist es halb so wild. Funktioniert natürlich auch als Exhaust, aber weder ist er dafür gemacht, noch bringt er da mehr als die Konkurrenz.
> ...



Hi, zum eLoop, ich setze derzeit einen 140-2 als Rear Exhaust ein, was wäre deiner / Eurer Meinung nach die bessere Wahl (schwarz und/oder weiss sollte er sein).


----------



## Quintes (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich habe an der Stelle einen Phanteks 140MP, ein Phanteks 140SP ist auch gut. Beide schwarz/weiß. Aber natürlich sehen die eLoops im Vergleich zu "normalen" Lüftern immer ein wenig edler aus, da sind die Alternativen etwas simpler (was mir aber oft besser gefällt).

Ist natürlich die Frage, warum du ihn loswerden willst.


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Ich habe an der Stelle einen Phanteks 140MP, ein Phanteks 140SP ist auch gut. Beide schwarz/weiß. Aber natürlich sehen die eLoops im Vergleich zu "normalen" Lüftern immer ein wenig edler aus, da sind die Alternativen etwas simpler (was mir aber oft besser gefällt).
> 
> Ist natürlich die Frage, warum du ihn loswerden willst.



Es ging mir nicht primär ums loswerden, ich habe noch Phanteks Lüfter, die beim Luxe dabei waren.. ist ja ein Glücksspiel bei denen ob die OK sind oder nicht. Wollte einfach im Hinterkopf ne Alternative falls er mir doch nicht gefallen sollte,  insofern danke!


----------



## Quintes (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Naja, kein Glückspiel mehr inzwischen. Einfach eine Frage der Auswahl. Manche Arten sind unbrauchbar, manche sind super. Aus meinem Pro habe ich einen sofort entfernt und der andere ist ein ganz normaler MP und läuft so sauber wie der Rest in meinem Rechner. Erschreckenderweise ist die "Lärmquelle" meines Rechners jetzt der Noctua A15.

Nochmal zu den Loops: Ich habe auch noch welche in meinem Rechner, nicht falsch verstehen. Es ging mir darum, dass der ganze Hype, der Preis, ihr Ruf und so weiter alles in meinen Augen nicht ganz gerechtfertigt ist wenn man sie in den direkten Vergleich zieht. "Mehr Schein als Sein" passt meiner Ansicht/Erfahrung nach perfekt auf NB e-Loops.


----------



## Schmenki (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo Zusammen,

hatte schonmal bei Luxx die Frage gestellt im Wakü Forum aber keine Antwort bekommen.
Ich suche für meinen 280er Radi 2x140mm Lüfter und für meinen 120er Radi mindestens 1x 120mm vll auch 2x wenn Pull bei den Lüftern möglich ist.

120er und 140er sollten vom gleichen Hersteller sein, seine min RPM von höchstens 400-500rpm und max rpm mindestens 1000 besser 1200rpm.
Gehäuse vond en Lüftern definitiv schwarz und Roterblätter ist es eigentlich egal.

Meine SW2 sind einfach zu schlecht für die Radis.
Meine Favoriten waren bisher eigentlich eLoops aber wollte mal mich hier umhören was ihr empfehlen könnt 
Brauche natürlich nciht sagen das die schon leise sein sollten


----------



## Quintes (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Fractal HF sind soweit ich es bisher gelesen habe auch für Radiatoren geeignet und komplett schwarz. Um die HP-Variante einen großen Bogen machen. Aber die minimalen Drehzahlen würden da nicht passen. Wie sich Phanteks auf Radiatoren schlagen weiß ich leider nicht. Mein Phanteks 140MP läuft z.B. genauso leise wie die Loops, hat einen schwarzen Rahmen und weiße Blätter.

Ansonsten sollte sich lieber noch jemand zu Wort melden der Radiatoren-Erfahrung hat was das angeht.


----------



## Icedaft (27. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hier muß man aber etwas Glück haben, das die Lager nicht das schleifen anfangen, bei mir ist einer von 2 am nerven. - Ohne Schleifen sind die top.


----------



## TheAbyss (28. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PK-PS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland hier muß man aber etwas Glück haben, das die Lager nicht das schleifen anfangen, bei mir ist einer von 2 am nerven. - Ohne Schleifen sind die top.



Jap, ich nutze die PK2 (nonPWM) 3mal auf nem 420er. Eloops sind auch ordentlich, aber nur im Push oder wenn du im Pull ne Vorkammer davor machen kannst (ging bei mir nicht, dann hätte ich den Deckel nicht mehr drauf bekommen). Auf meinem 240er sind 2 Eloops im Push drauf. Jemand anderes hatte mal die Noctua IPPC 2000/3000 genannt, da die sich wohl elendig weit runter regeln lassen.


----------



## Quintes (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wie befestigt ihr eigentlich eLoops an einem Kühler wie dem Genesis? Mit den normalen Klammern geht da ja nicht viel, selbst wenn man sie verbiegt, weil die Loops einfach dick und am Rahmen komisch geformt sind - und natürlich die "Blätter" da sofort anschließen, d.h. die eine Sorte Klammern fällt weg, weil die ein wenig nach innen gebogen sein muss, um den Lüfter zu halten.

Da der Genesis hier weit verbreitet ist, dachte ich mir, dass damit vielleicht jemand Erfahrung hat.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Maxi im HWLX Forum fährt diese Kombi. Hier ein Bild:
Forum de Luxx


----------



## Quintes (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke dir. Habe gerade selber geschafft, einen anzubringen und komischerweise werden Loops am Genesis lauter als z.B. am Olymp.

Ach und es war klar, dass ich die Silverstone AP141 zu früh hoch gelobt habe. 3 Tage danach haben sich beide entschieden, das Spulenfiepen einer Grafikkarte zu imitieren. Wie kann das denn sein, beide gleichzeitig, einfach so.... -.-

Der Lüfter, mit dem ich in meinem PC gerade am zufriedensten bin, ist ein Phanteks 140MP, der beim Gehäuse dabei war. Ich glaube, ich spinne. Und dafür teste ich unzählige Lüfter.

Wenn jemand was testen will, ich habe ne Kiste voll. Ein Appel und ein hartgekochtes Ei pro Lüfter.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Für den Genesis gibt es doch auch noch alternative Halteklammern für wahlweise 120mm oder 140mm. Die könnte man eventuell auch mal ausprobieren.


----------



## Schmenki (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



			
				Quintes;[URL="tel:8522693" schrieb:
			
		

> 8522693[/URL]]Wie befestigt ihr eigentlich eLoops an einem Kühler wie dem Genesis? Mit den normalen Klammern geht da ja nicht viel, selbst wenn man sie verbiegt, weil die Loops einfach dick und am Rahmen komisch geformt sind - und natürlich die "Blätter" da sofort anschließen, d.h. die eine Sorte Klammern fällt weg, weil die ein wenig nach innen gebogen sein muss, um den Lüfter zu halten.
> 
> Da der Genesis hier weit verbreitet ist, dachte ich mir, dass damit vielleicht jemand Erfahrung hat.



Für 140er oder 120er?
ich habe für meinen Genesis damals Halterungen nachgekauft. Die passten sogar für die SW2.
die werden am Genesis festgemacht und halten die Lüfter an dem Rahmen wo die Schrauben durchgehen.


----------



## Quintes (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ja mit denen ging es, aber auch nur mit verbiegen. Aber hat sich schnell rausgestellt dass die Mühe umsonst war, die Loops kriegen bei mir keinen Platz der nicht "einfacher" Exhaust ist. Dafür sind sie am besten und sie sind schön simpel, da für mich 7V ein perfekter Kompromiss bei der 900rpm-Variante ist und ich sie nicht extra steuern muss.


----------



## bfgamer (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hey zusammen

ich bin gerade auf der suche nach einheitlichen Lüfter für mein CPU kühler und das case gibt es da Empfehlung außer noctua? 

120 und 140 mm

mfg


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Phanteks F120SP/F140SP sollte man sich da mal ansehen. Die sind eigentlich auch relativ unkritisch, was die Montagebidingungen anbelangt.

Eventuell könnten auch die SW3 was für dich sein.


----------



## Quintes (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Phanteks MP sind auch nicht zu verachten. Habe einen MP und einen SP laufen, würde den MP vorziehen. Kommt aber auch auf den Kühler an.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also auf meinem G-Changer schnitt der SP immernoch besser ab, ebenso auf dem Himalaya II.
Von daher rate ich pauschal eigentlich immer Richtung SP. Sind wirklich sehr gute Allrounder.


----------



## bfgamer (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Phanteks MP sind auch nicht zu verachten. Habe einen MP und einen SP laufen, würde den MP vorziehen. Kommt aber auch auf den Kühler an.



Kühler ist im Moment noch ein nhd 14 möchte ich aber bald gegen ein anderen tauschen möchte gern ein schwarzen kühler


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Schwarze Kühler sollen ja gerade mal 2-3C mehr kühlen als silberne. Lohnt das wirklich?


----------



## bfgamer (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



pcgh_user schrieb:


> Schwarze Kühler sollen ja gerade mal 2-3C mehr kühlen als silberne. Lohnt das wirklich?



Möchte gern kühler und Lüfter in einer Farbe haben.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wie bei den teuren Be Quiet Kühlern? Hätten die nicht gleich einen guten Lüfter dabei? Da könntest du ja einen Silent Wings als Gehäuselüfter dazu nehmen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



pcgh_user schrieb:


> Schwarze Kühler sollen ja gerade mal 2-3C mehr kühlen als silberne. Lohnt das wirklich?



Bitte was!? 
Hab ich was verpasst?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Bitte was!?
> Hab ich was verpasst?


Die schwarze Farbe polarisiert die Luftmoleküle und die können dann ohne Widerstand durch Lüftungsitter tunneln. Ist doch klar, oder?


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das sollte ein Halloween Gag sein. Hat aber nicht richtig gezündet


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Na dann. Ich dachte schon, ihr wollt mein Weltbild zu Fall bringen


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (2. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich hatte vor ein paar Tagen hier: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 das Ergebnis eurer Beratung gepostet.

Das "Problem" mit dem Blacksilent Pro (über 3Pin Anschluss konstant ca. 750 Umdrehungen), der mich im Leerlauf etwas gestört hatte, habe ich inzwischen gelöst. War eigentlich ganz einfach. Ich musste nur wieder den nf-s12b redux 1200 pwm einbauen, den ich ursprünglich dafür gekauft hatte 

Der Noctua hängt jetzt auch am PWM Spitter und läuft im Leerlauf mit ca. 400 Umdrehungen.

Durch die variable Geschwindigkeit des hinteren Lüfters sind die Temperaturen im Leerlauf ein paar Grad gestiegen (ca. 40 - 45). Unter Volllast bleibe ich aber weiterhin bei ca. 60- 65C°.

Was für mich noch nicht ganz klar ist, ist die Beschreibung zum NF-S12B auf der Noctua Webseite:
"Der klassische NF-S12B 120mm Lüfter wurde speziell für Anwendungen mit geringem Strömungswiderstand wie Gehäusekühlung konzipiert[...] "

Ich habe im Internet ein Bild vom hinteren Mesh gesucht und angehängt. 
Zudem habe ich Nahaufnahmen des CPU Kühlers angehängt, damit man sieht wie nahe der hintere Lüfter am CPU Kühler ist.
Fällt das noch unter "geringem Strömungswiderstand"? 


Die Bilder vom Kühler zeigen, dass ich oben noch einen 140mm Platz für einen Lüfter hätte. Würdet ihr da noch einen NF-A14 PWM einbauen (ich habe noch einen über), oder wäre das dann Overkill?

Letzte Frage...
Ich hatte ja noch einen letzten Lüfter für den zweiten PC im Haushalt gesucht. Es ist dann doch nicht bei <10€ geblieben sondern ein Fractal Venturi HF12 geworden.

Wäre es sinnvoll statt dem Redux im "Hauptsystem", hinten den Venturi einzubauen? Ich frage deshalb, weil ich zum Lüfter wechseln den CPU Kühler abschrauben muss und das nur machen würde wenn es sinnvoll ist.


Das zweite System, das ich auch mit neuen Lüftern ausstatten wollte ist übrigens sehr unkooperativ was das die Kühlung betrifft 
Die alte 65W AMD CPU läuft bei offenem Gehäuse sogar ohne CPU Lüfter mit ca. 35 C° im Leerlauf und ca. 55 - 60C° unter Last.
Selbst wenn ich die Gehäuse Lüfter abklemme ist es nicht viel mehr. Was soll das denn!? Ich hab extra die Blacksilent Pro und den Venturi Lüfter dafür gekauft


----------



## Narbennarr (2. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das passt schon. Klar ist ein Wabengitter ein gewisser Widerstand, ist aber nicht mit engen Kühllamellen oder Radiatoren vergleichbar  Der Macho direkt hat zudem sehr weite Lamellen (3mm).


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Derartige Gehäusegitter liegen vom Luftwiderstand her meist zwischen Kühler / Radiator und dem freiblasenden Betrieb. Eine komplett auf Luftfluss hin optimierte Variante, wie etwa der HF-14, ist hier nach wie vor leistungsstark, kann durch die bestehenden Barrieren jedoch auch stärkere Verwirbelungen und Rückstaus verursachen. Das äußerst sich dann an eventuell hörbaren Strömungen. Druckbasierte Ausführungen, wie etwa der NF-A14, sind da baubedingt unkritischer, befördern pauschal allerdings auch weniger Luft. Im Endeffekt relativiert es sich eigentlich, wenn man die Drehzahlen entsprechend herunterdreht oder auf Adapter (z.B. Phobya 7mm Gummi-Adapter oder 20mm Plexi-Shroud) zurückgreift. Mit Shroud arbeiten übrigens auch "High Flow"-Lüfter ausgesprochen effizient. Im Zweifelsfall (wenn man die einfachste Lösung sucht) würde ich jedoch ein etwas drucklastigeres Modell nehmen. Der NF-A14 wäre zum Beispiel ein guter Kandidat. Phanteks F140SP ist meines Erachtens auch ein sehr ausgewogener Mittelweg zwischen Durchsatz und Druck, der sich rein von der Leistung her oft auch besser als so einige "High Pressure" Lüfter schlägt. Ob es einem von der Geräuschcharakteristik her zusagt, muss man dann allerdings selbst herausfinden. Das steht und fällt mit den persönlichen Erwartungen und Gewohnheiten. Mich persönlich stört bei den Phanteks nur das vergleichsweise etwas stärkere, leicht brummende Grundrauschen. Ist allerdings nicht unregelmäßig und auch von keinerlei Nebengeräuschen (Klackern, Schleifen, Fiepen etc.) geprägt, geht daher schnell im Ambiente des Raumes bzw. der Hardware unter. Wenn man ihn entsprechend drosselt, ist er als wirklich sehr leise zu bezeichnen. Beim Noctua stört mich hingegen dieses zyklisch auf- und abschwänkende Strömungsgeräusch samt dem brummenden Grundton des Antriebes.
Ist so gesehen aber wirklich Jammern auf allerhöchsten Niveau. Rein praktisch sind die Lüfter kaum bis gar nicht zu hören, sofern man nicht all zu hohe Drehzahlen anlegt und immer ein wenig auf die Montage achtet (möglichst gummiert; bei störenden Strömungsgeräuschen helfen wie gesagt Shrouds).


----------



## Quintes (6. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@Kabelbinder:

Könntest du eigentlich aktuell so etwas wie ein _"best of"_ - basierend auf deiner Meinung und Erfahrung - aufstellen? 
Also welche 140er du als *Intake*, als *Exhaust* und als *CPU-Lüfter* (ohne jetzt Rücksicht auf Eigenheiten von Kühlern, z.B. Olymp, achten zu müssen) jeweils an der Spitze siehst?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> @Kabelbinder:
> 
> Könntest du eigentlich aktuell so etwas wie ein _"best of"_ - basierend auf deiner Meinung und Erfahrung - aufstellen?
> Also welche 140er du als Intake, als Exhaust und als CPU-Lüfter (ohne jetzt Rücksicht auf Eigenheiten von Kühlern, z.B. Olymp, achten zu müssen) jeweils an der Spitze siehst?



Mal schauen 
Dafür müsste ich die "besseren" Modelle streng genau genommen ja alle noch einmal saugend und pustend durchmessen, sowohl auf Gittern als auch Kühlern. Hatte ja eigentlich vor, dass sowieso irgendwann mal zu erledigen. Aber es kommt wie so oft  wieder einiges dazwischen.

Bin jetzt jedenfalls schonmal dazu gekommen, mir ein richtiges Setup für die Simulation eines Gehäusegitters auf die Beine zu stellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Basiert wie zu sehen auf einem einfachen Lochgitter, dass ich in ein aus diversen Stahlteilen gebasteltes Stativ eingeklemmt habe. Die Lochung liegt übrigens bei 4mm.
Gegenüber den üblichen Wabengittern hat das jedenfalls den Vorteil, dass ich so einfach vier Gummi-Pins an beliebiger Stelle durch die Löcher ziehen und somit theoretisch in allen Längen und Breiten Lüfter montieren kann. Push und Pull ist hier natürlich auch sehr einfach zu realisieren.

In dem Rahmen wollte ich übrigens auch das Aufnahmesystem zu den Geräuschaufnahmen umstellen. Nach einiger Arbeit mit der Isolationsbox ist mir nämlich an so einigen Stellen aufgefallen, dass die Anlage ziemlich ungünstige Resonanzen erzeugt. Durch stehende Wellen wird hier offenbar auch der Tiefton unnatürlich stark angehoben, was für solche Aufnahmen freilich keine gute Grundlage ist. Auch die Luftverwirbelungen auf engstem Raum verfälschen die Ergebnisse.
Die  Konsequenz: alle folgenden Aufnahmen werden nur noch im Freifeld vollzogen. Und dafür eignet sich dann eben auch das obige Stativ sehr gut, mit dem ich die Montage im Gehäuse bzw. an einem Gehäusegitter jederzeit nachstellen kann. Vom Aufnahmeabstand her werde ich wohl mindestens 25cm ansetzen. Da muss ich nochmal schauen, was sich als am sinnvollsten erweist.

*PS: *
Mittlerweile steht übrigens auch das Review zu den ML Pro von Corsair:
[Review] Corsair ML 120 / 140 Pro: Leisetreter mit Luft nach oben?
Im Nachhinein muss ich sagen, dass ich von der Gesamtbilanz doch recht positiv überrascht bin. Nach den 24 Stunden Einlaufen sind die Lüfter auf nächster Nähe zwar immernoch keine Silent Wings 2 - auf normalem Abstand (50cm aufwärts) sind sie unter optimalen Bedingungen dann aber doch angenehm leise. Da sollte man auf jeden Fall mal beobachten, wie es mit den Serienzoleranzen aussieht. Das erste 140er Sample, das ich bekommen hatte, war auch minimal lauter.


----------



## Quintes (6. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Was die Corsair angeht: Ich hatte drei Stück und sie haben jede Form von Einlaufzeit vertikal/horizontal etc bekommen und haben sich nur minimal verbessert und blieben bei weitem die lautesten Lüfter im System, hauptsächlich wegen der Lagergeräusche.

Ich habe sie ja relativ bald nach dem Erscheinen gekauft, vielleicht ist es inzwischen besser. Aber ich würde mich nicht trauen, nochmal so viel Geld hinzulegen, um das zu testen. Denn selbst wenn sie etwas besser wären, wären sie nicht diese Summe Wert mMn.


----------



## Icedaft (6. November 2016)

*140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Zu spät gesehen, löschen bitte.


----------



## Quintes (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wenn es um 120mm-Lüfter (ich weiß, eigentlich OT... ;-D ) geht, welche würdet ihr bei angenehmer Lautstärke als "stärker" (soll heißen: sie sollen auch durch die Rippen eines Morpheus pusten können, ohne zur Turbine zu werden) einschätzen: *Parvum Systems 1.0* (soweit ich sehe WingBoost 2 unter anderem Namen) oder *Phanteks 120SP*? Noiseblocker und Silent Wings blieben dieses mal außen vor (Loops sind bei einem Morpheus meiner Erfahrung nach entweder schwach, wenn man auch durch die Rippen pusten will, oder man muss sie so hoch drehen lassen, dass sie brummen - BlackSilent ist irgendwie reine Glückssache und gefühlt jeder dritte ein Montagsmodell - Silent Wings kommen durch den Morpheus nur so richtig mit Drehzahlen über 1000rpm, das ist dann weder silent noch das Geld wert).

Die zwei genannten Lüfter sind für mich sehr leicht zu beschaffen, von daher wäre ich doch sehr glücklich, wenn einer der Kandidaten passen würde. Die Parvum wären toll, weil es sie in ganz weiß gibt, als Kontrast zum Morpheus, aber nach meinen Erfahrungen mit Alpenföhn-Lüftern verspreche ich mir nicht viel davon, außer Parvum hat das Lager ausgetauscht.

Noch viel mehr OT: reicht bei einer Karte eine Front- und Backplate, um ein Biegen wegen des Gewichts des Morpheus+Lüfter zu verhindern? Das wäre der einzige Punkt, den ich nicht wieder in den Ausgangszustand (RMA) zurückbringen könnte. Die Frontplate muss man halt lange, lange putzen um zu verstecken, dass da lauter Kühlerchen drauf waren.

Sorry für viel OT, aber da ich weiß, dass hier Leute reinschauen, die so ziemlich alles beantworten können, dachte ich mir, ich bin mal faul und mache nicht extra 3 Threads auf...


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Zu den Parvuums finde ich nichts, aber Wingboost waren noch nie sonderlich gut. eLoops sind eigentlich perfekt für einen Kühler ala Morpheus, aufgrund der flachen kennlinie beim druck (druckstabilität). Die kleinen Phanteks MP haben bei mir sehr grbrummt, die SP wären ein versuch Wert, sonst halt NF-F12 oder P12. Mit den A12 steht bald ein interessante Produkt in den Startlöchern, hat ein wenig was vom Gentle Typhoon.

Edit: Wenn du eine gute Lüftersteuerung hast wären die Susurro klasse. Gute Leistung und laufen bereits bei ~2V an (350rpm) (gibts auch als drehzahlreduzierte air razor von lc...aber die kenne ich nicht)


----------



## Quintes (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ach verdammt, wollte das gerade noch ändern aber die sind schon auf dem Weg. Ich glaube Parvum hat da nichts geändert - die haben zwar gute Rezensionen, jedoch haben die WingBoost das auch und die Kandidaten, die ich von denen hatte, waren nie besonders....

eLoops haben beim Morpheus das Problem, das die Kühlung des Kühlkörpers perfekt ist, da ich den jedoch an einer EVGA anbringe und deren Frontplate drauflasse (mit ein paar Kühlkörperchen versehen), muss auch noch genug dort an der Karte ankommen, damit die VRM-Temps etc nicht explodieren. Dazu müsste man die Loops wie gesagt aber doch relativ hochschrauben - und im Gegensatz zu den meisten, jedenfalls so wie ich das bisher gelesen habe, finde ich die Geräuschcharakteristik der Loops auf höheren Drehzahlen doch schon unangenehm.

Mein großer Phanteks MP ist genial, jedoch kann das in der kleinen Variante ja ganz anders aussehen. Mal hoffen, dass die kleineren SP ähnliche Charakteristiken aufweisen wie die 140er, dann wären sie ideal - jedoch ist der unterschied zwischen 120/140 ja oft extrem.

Ich hoffe mal auf die SP, setze wenig Hoffnung in die Parvum (trotz der guten Rezensionen) - vielleicht werde ich ja positiv überrascht - und ansonsten werde ich mich mal nach deinen Tips umschauen. Die Noctua (bis auf das noch nicht erschienene Modell) sind mir natürlich bekannt. Neben dem Problem, dass diese an einem schwarzen Morpheus wirklich schlimm aussehen würden (und die Industrial scheiden auch aus) muss ich sagen, dass ich die Geräuschkulisse der Noctua nicht unbedingt so fantastisch finde wie viele andere. Ich merke einen deutlichen Unterschied, wenn keine Noctua im Rechner laufen, weil deren Grund-"Brummen" irgendwie heraussticht.

Ich werde auch die neuen Fractal (X2 GP) in 120 sowie 140 testen.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ob EVGA oder nicht ist ja egal, die mangelhafte Kühlung entsteht ja nich durch die Karte an sich, sondern durch das mangelhafte Konzept des ACX 3.0, welches du durch den Moprheus ja eh beseitigst


----------



## Quintes (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das meine ich nicht. Die VRM etc kühlt auch der ACX ordentlich, jedoch entsteht dadurch, dass der Morpheus-Kühler weiter von der Frontplate entfernt ist - wo der EVGA direkt auflag, was der Kühlung der Einzelteile nicht unerheblich hilft - und deswegen stärkerer Durchsatz erforderlich ist um durch die Rippen und dann noch weiter zu kommen, dieses "Problem".

Wie vorhin als edit geschrieben werde ich auch die neuen Fractal X2 testen, die leise und kräftig sein sollten. Könnte sehr gut für den Morpheus sein.


----------



## TheAbyss (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Huhu! Ich nochmal. Ich bin jetzt soweit mit meinem Wakü-Projekt fortgeschritten. Ich habe derzeit noch einen eLoop 140er-2 im Heck ausblasend montiert... sollte derzeit wohl nichts geben, das deutlich besser leise Luft hinten raus bewegt oder?

Oben 420er Radi mit 3x TT Riing RGB (ja ich weiss, hier zählt mehr die Optik), vorne 2x240er Eloops im Push.


----------



## Quintes (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Loop-2 140mm hinten raus auf 7V für silent oder 12V für volle Leistung ist zumindest das beste, das ich kenne.


----------



## TheAbyss (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Loop-2 140mm hinten raus auf 7V für silent oder 12V für volle Leistung ist zumindest das beste, das ich kenne.



Alle Lüfter hängen an nem Aquaero, werden also ne flauschige Lüfterkurve bekommen.


----------



## Quintes (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Noch besser. Ich mache das bei meinen Loops (eben der 900rpm-Variante) mit 7V, weil es genau für meine Zwecke passt und ich so an der Lüftersteuerung Platz für "kompliziertere" Kandidaten habe.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Was die Corsair angeht: Ich hatte drei Stück und sie haben jede Form von Einlaufzeit vertikal/horizontal etc bekommen und haben sich nur minimal verbessert und blieben bei weitem die lautesten Lüfter im System, hauptsächlich wegen der Lagergeräusche..


Ich muss auch sagen, dass ich anfangs recht enttäuscht von der Geräuschentwicklung war. Wirklich _silent_ sind die Lager meines Erachtens auch jetzt noch nicht. Ab einem Abstand von den besagten 50cm ist es bei niedrigen Drehzahlen (700 abwärts) aber wirklich schon sehr schwierig, sie auszumachen. Wenn man ein wenig auf die Montagebedingungen achtet und sie etwas länger einlaufen lässt (bei mir vertikal insgesamt rund eineinhalb bis zwei Tage), dann können sie wirklich sehr leise agieren. Zumal sie bei Gittern anscheinend auch eine sehr zuverlässige Leistung liefern (vgl. NF-A14).
Keine Ahnung, ob ich einfach nur ein paar "bessere" Samples bekommen habe oder so langsam alt werde 
Aber meinem bisherigen Eindruck nach scheinen die ML Pro doch nicht ganz so übel zu sein, wie anfangs vermutet.

Die P/L ist natürlich eine ganz andere Sache.

*Zu den 120mm:*

Ich hatte lange Zeit zwei B12-2 auf dem Morpheus meiner 290, später 290X, und leistungstechnisch eigentlich nie Probleme. Jedenfalls so lange, wie ich um die 700 U/min angelegt habe. Richtung 500 U/min schien sich schon deutlich mehr Wärme zu stauen. Da leistet allerdings kaum ein 120mm noch genügend Druck und Durchsatz.
Bin dann letztens mal auf zwei HF-12 umgestiegen, die ich eigentlich für die Gehäusebelüftung vorgesehen hatte. Die Leistung ist selbst auf dem Morpheus wirklich sehr ordentlich. Von der Geräuschentwicklung her liegen sie nah beieinander. Wobei mir der Venturi bei angeglichener Leistung praktisch immernoch ein wenig leiser vorkommt. Der eLoop scheint mir etwas brummiger veranlagt zu sein.

Bei meiner letzten Airflow-Messung für das Corsair-Review ist mir übrigens aufgefallen, dass der NF-F12 unter den 120ern auch sehr gut abschneidet. War zwar ein industrialPPC, der selbst bei geringen Drehzahlen entsprechend laut agiert... andererseits sollte sich das Ergebnis aufgrund des identischen Designs aber auch auf die normalen NF-F12 übertragen lassen. Im 120er-Roundup von hardware.info haben sie damals auch sehr gut abgeschnitten.

Wenns farblich keine Option ist, dann vielleicht mal die HF-12 oder F120SP ausprobieren.
Da ich sowieso noch ein paar Teile für die Anlage brauchte, habe ich gestern auch mal die Susurro bei Aquatuning mitgeordert. Mit denen habe ich schon etwas länger geliebäugelt. Sollen nach den wenigen Reviews, die es gibt, ja ganz interessant sein. In der PCGH wurden sie damals zwar für eine recht hohe Lautstärke abgestraft. Afaik wurden dort allerdings auch nur feste Spannungen untersucht und die jeweiligen Drehzahlen bzw. die Leistung nicht aufeinander angeglichen.


----------



## Quintes (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also bei mir hatten die Corsair jeweils mindestens 2 tage vertikal und horizontal Zeit, sich zu beweisen. 

Ich bin da sonst nicht so kleinlich, aber das was du beschreibst traf nicht zu, ob Hindernis oder frei, selbst bei 700rpm waren die Lagergeräusche noch deutlich, vielleicht auch weil der Rest beinahe "silent" war damals.
Vielleicht liegt das an verschiedenen Chargen, da ich ja z.B. ausschließlich 140er mit weißer LED hatte. Vielleicht hatten die in der ersten Phase einen an der Waffel. Keine Ahnung...

Ich habe mich jetzt zwar mit meinen drei 140mm Loops als Exhaust angefreundet, aber irgendwie habe ich nach dem direkten Kontakt mit denen eine total irrationale Abneigung gegen sie. Davor habe ich immer davon geträumt, mir die Dinger leisten zu können, aber das sind einfach so "Special Snowflakes" irgendwie - man muss einiges beachten, manches geht nicht, manches ist laut und so weiter. Für ganz simplen Exhaust ist das jetzt ok, aber irgendwie will ich nicht noch mehr. Außerdem finde ich das Brummen bei höheren Drehzahlen ähnlich nervig, wenn nicht sogar mehr, als das der Noctua. Beide haben ja so ein tieferes "Brummen". Ich weiß, der Großteil klingt dämlich. Ich verstehe selbst nicht ganz was hinter meiner Abneigung gegen die Dinger steckt... 

Als 120mm auf dem Morpheus werde ich dann die neuen Fractal X2, die Phanteks SP und, falls sie doch irgendwie brauchbar sein sollten, die Parvum F1.0 testen. Auch finden zwei große Brüder der neuen Fractal den Weg in mein Gehäuse zum testen.

Also am meisten freue ich mich auf die Fractal und da hoffe ich auch auf eine Verwendung auf dem Morpheus - in der Theorie müsste das gut funktionieren, aber wie es praktisch aussieht...

edit: Der NF-F12 gilt doch sowieso als einer der besten unter den besten wenn es um 120 geht, dachte ich.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Fractal X2 sind mittlerweile vielleicht gar nicht mehr so uninteressant. Der Preis hat sich immerhin schon einigermaßen normalisiert. Da es aber von der bisherigen Präsentation nur "aufpolierte" Dynamics seien sollen, bin ich da hinsichtlich der P/L noch sehr skeptisch. So ganz ohne Gummierung und Adapter würde ich da eigentlich eher um die 10-11 Euro für den 140er und etwa 9 Euro für den 120er ansetzen. Bin auf jeden Fall auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt 

Bei den eLoops ist die P/L natürlich auch immer so eine Sache. Zumal sie auch wirklich nur im Push was taugen, sofern man keine Adapter einsetzen und das volle Potenzial ausschöpfen möchte.


----------



## Quintes (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hmmm, für aufpolierte Dynamics haben sie aber ganz schön hübsche Rezensionen bekommen. Die Vorgänger waren aber auch alles andere als schlecht. Hatte die lange in meinem Rechner, weil sie auch irgendwie "Alleskönner" waren. Egal, wo ich sie eingesetzt habe, Kühlung und Lautstärke war immer gut. Deswegen dachte ich beim Nachfolger kann ich nicht viel verkehrt machen. Nachdem Fractal mit den Venturi mal wirklich nach den Sternen gegriffen hat, hoffe ich, dass das Aufpolieren auch ordentliche Auswirkungen hat und ich nicht bloß auf das Marketing reingefallen bin.

Aber vielleicht habe ich bei der Auswahl auch mal wieder alles verkehrt gemacht, wäre ja nicht das erste mal.


----------



## Narbennarr (7. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Fractal X2 sind mittlerweile vielleicht gar nicht mehr so uninteressant. Der Preis hat sich immerhin schon einigermaßen normalisiert. Da es aber von der bisherigen Präsentation nur "aufpolierte" Dynamics seien sollen, bin ich da hinsichtlich der P/L noch sehr skeptisch. So ganz ohne Gummierung und Adapter würde ich da eigentlich eher um die 10-11 Euro für den 140er und etwa 9 Euro für den 120er ansetzen. Bin auf jeden Fall auf deine Erfahrungen gespannt



Finde die immer noch zu teuer, vor allem im Vergleich zu den Venturi. Wenn ich das Smartphone richtig überblicke gibts die X2 für 13,95 und die Venturi ab 14,45€. Also 3€ sollten da schon noch runter.



Quintes schrieb:


> edit: Der NF-F12 gilt doch sowieso als einer der besten unter den besten wenn es um 120 geht, dachte ich.



Joa, so wie man "besten" halt definieren kann. Ich mag die F12, solange sie nicht zu hochdrehen. Sind halt Lüfter mit Druck und klingen bei hohen RPM auch dementsprechend tief, aber das tun die ja alle. Bzgl Lager und Leistung ist er natürlich Sahne


----------



## Quintes (8. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hm, ich beurteile das P/L-Verhältnis immer lieber nachdem ich den Lüfter in der Hand und im Rechner hatte. Vor allem da der Vorgänger mehr als sein Geld wert war und sie bis jetzt gut anzukommen scheinen.


----------



## Quintes (8. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also erster gaaanz kurzer Eindruck:

Das "Aufpolieren" ist sehr, sehr deutlich. Selbst auf 12V leise, ordentliche Lager, schaufelt gut - aber auch nicht massiv, was erwartet man auch von einem so leisen Ding?

Das einzige (bisher auffallende, aber nicht soo grauenhafte), was sie verpasst haben, ist eine minimale Gummierung und da sind Phanteks ihnen voraus. 
Aber zu sagen, diese Lüfter sind nur 10 oder weniger wert ist im Vergleich - sorry - absolut daneben. Ich habe jetzt genug getestet um mir diese Aussage zu leisten.
2€ weniger als ein Venturi ist vollkommen in Ordnung.

Wenn die X2 so billig sein sollen müssten Silent Wings auch mal locker um 5-7€ fallen.

Was die anderen angeht: Phanteks SP sind genau wie ihr 140mm-Bruder, Parvum F1.0 sind mir nicht ganz geheuer - es sind die lautesten aber auch die stärksten der drei. Leider wird es da wohl nichts mit diesen weißen Schönheiten auf dem schwarzen Morpheus.
Fractal und Phanteks streiten sich.


----------



## Narbennarr (8. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Aber zu sagen, diese Lüfter sind nur 10 oder weniger wert ist im Vergleich - sorry - absolut daneben. Ich habe jetzt genug getestet um mir diese Aussage zu leisten.
> 2€ weniger als ein Venturi ist vollkommen in Ordnung.



So wie ich das sehe gibt es nur einen Shop der sie für 13€ anbietet. Ansonsten scheinen Venturi und X2 preislich fast gleich, was ich zuviel finde. Das Zubehör will auch bezahlt werden. Gummierte Ecken, zusätrzliche Ecken mit anderen Lochabständen, Low-noise Adapter. Dazu das patentierte FDB (bei dem LLS weiß ja keiner wie sich das in naher zukunft schlägt).
Weiß nicht, finde die X2 sollten sich flächendecken im 10-12€ Bereich einpendeln, ansonsten finde ich sie nicht sonderlich herausragend, habe ja selbst welche da.  Sie machen ihre Sache nicht schlecht keine Frage. Die ersten GP fande ich z.b. gar nicht gut, ist schon ne klare Verbesserung und sie könnten in dem ziemlich mauen 10-12€ Bereich wirklich alleinherrschend sein.
Für 13-15€ gibts dann aber langsam zuviele alternativen wie von Phanteks, die umgelabelten eLoops, Venturi HF, redux (wenn man gute charge erwischt),

Finde die Entwicklung von Fractal aber im allgemeinen sehr positiv was die Lüfter angeht. Puh, wenn man da an die alte R-Serie denkt^^ Wenn sie noch den letzten Tick konsequenter wären was die Lagerung angeht und die PWM Probleme in den Griff bekommen, wären sie für mich wirklich einer der ganze großen. Und am EU-Support müssten sie dringend arbeiten - aber das hat ja nur indirekt was mit den eigentlichen Produkten zu tun. Hätte z.b. be quiet! nicht dieses super Image würden die mit ihren Lüftern langsam Probleme bekommen, da sie weder den Service bieten noch die Entwicklung vorantreiben wie z.b. Noctua.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke für deine Schilderungen!

Ansich muss ich Narbennarr da aber voll und ganz zustimmen. Für ~14 Euro wären mir die X2 angesichts des marginalen Umfangs immernoch zu teuer. Zumal man auch nicht weiß, was sich nun konkret geändert hat. In der offiziellen Präsentation wird nur erwähnt, dass ein entlastender Magnet (vgl. Venturi) hinzugefügt wurde. Aus "Hyraulic-Bearing" wird allein durch diese Änderung anscheinend schon ein "LSS-Bearing"... Marketing halt 
Das alte Lager der Dynamics beschreibt Fractal folgendermaßen: "cost-efficient compromise between a standard sleeve bearing and a true FDB bearing". Insofern halte ich das Attribut "aufpoliert" für gar nicht mal so unpassend, da man das günstigere Modell eben nochmals aufwertet, ohne gleich bei FDB zu landen.

Ob sich das Prinzip wirklich bewähren kann, wird sich wohl erst nach längerer Laufzeit zeigen.


----------



## Quintes (10. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wenn man einen Silent-PC zusammen stellen will, ohne den Preis für Silent Wings zu zahlen, gewinnen für mich aus diesem Pott die X2. Das Lager ist nicht perfekt, aber 20cm Abstand oder ein Gehäuse und man hört nichts. Das schaffen die Alternativen nicht so ganz ohne nahezu all ihre Leistung zu verlieren, weswegen ich persönlich ihre Berechtigung verteidige.

Ach und was Lieferumfang bei Lüftern angeht muss ich sagen dass ich das nahezu nie überhaupt bemerke, weil ich nichts von dem Kram brauche. Also ich bin inzwischen jedes mal ganz froh, nicht noch einen Adapter mehr zu haben.

Bin nur kurz da, weil ich eigentlich gerade mal wieder einen Morpheus auf eine Grafikkarte schraube und wer hätte es gedacht? Eine Katastrophe. Nur kann ich jetzt mit ziemlicher Sicherheit sagen, dass es kaum einen Unterschied macht, ob man auf eine Frontplate noch Alu klebt. Das scheint die Wärmeabfuhr eher zu erschweren - also Kabelbinder, deine Theorie halte ich für realistisch. Und ich bin mir fast sicher, dass man so oder so auf Dauer ein paar Bauteile grillt. Aber besser als die Frontplate abnehmen. So kann ich immer noch ein paar Jährchen zu EVGA rennen und hoffen, dass sie die Gebrauchsspuren vom Werkeln an der Frontplate nicht so genau betrachten, jedoch sind die da wohl sehr, sehr gut drauf und ein "habe mal die WLP getauscht" richtet das schon.

edit: Venturi und Redux sind toll wenn man eine gute Charge erwischt, aber das ist ein riesiger Kritikpunkt für mich. Für dich halt nicht, ist für jeden anders. Phanteks verteidige ich ja auch ständig und für alle Zwecke, die mehr Wumms statt Stille benötigen, ist Phanteks erste Wahl. Loops, ob umgelabelt oder nicht... Exhaust für mich, aber da habe ich Vorurteile, ich weiß.

edit2: Ach, übrigens keine Katastrophe, weil ich es nicht schaffe, 4 Schrauben anzuziehen.   Das schlimme ist, zu sehen, wie Hersteller VRM etc handhaben und einem dann nicht mal die Möglichkeit geben, das auszulesen. Die Temperatur auf der Platte ist noch weit weg von der wirklichen Temperatur bzw der, die ein direkter Sensor aufpicken könnte.

edit3: Die ersten GP hat Fractal ja in jedes Gehäuse geworfen und es gab bisher nur 2 Lüfter die mit einem Case kamen, die was taugten, GP und ein Phanteks. Die GP waren für einen Silent-PC in Zusammenarbeit mit SW2 einfach super. Also scheinen wir beide eine komplett andere Wahrnehmung zu haben, kommt bei Lüftern ja wohl öfter vor, wie man hier oder überall, wo es Rezensionen gibt, sieht.


----------



## Quintes (10. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ah, gut, das bloße anbringen des Morpheus hat jetzt irgendwie dafür gesorgt, dass nichts mehr geht - mehr Belastung als Surfen bedeutet Pfeifen / Knistern an der Stromverbindung (ja, alle Kabel schon getestet etc, Power Target und Voltage überprüft und rumgetestet, Umbau rückgängig gemacht, alles halt) und Abstürze. Das macht doch keinen Sinn. Ich bin verflucht was diese ******* angeht. 

Hier dann wohl auch raus, Lüfter brauche ich nicht mehr wirklich. Youtube geht auch passiv. Vielleicht greift ja EVGAs Ruf, wobei jeder Depp an der Frontplate sieht dass da mehr gemacht wurde. Ja, Selbstmitleid hilft auch nicht, aber was soll man machen wenn aus dem nichts plötzlich die Karte am Arsch ist während dem Umbau. Ich bin mir sicher, nichts falsch gemacht zu haben, aber das hilft mir nicht. 

Äh ja, hier gehts ja um Lüfter. 

Die Phanteks 120SP gehen gut, solange die Karte lebt.


----------



## gruener_Salat (16. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Das alte Lager der Dynamics beschreibt Fractal folgendermaßen: "cost-efficient compromise between a standard sleeve bearing and a true FDB bearing". Insofern halte ich das Attribut "aufpoliert" für gar nicht mal so unpassend, da man das günstigere Modell eben nochmals aufwertet, ohne gleich bei FDB zu landen.



Da stimm ich zu. Zwei davon eiern in meinem Define R5 bei ~500 U/min. Beide Lager regen mich auf.
Irgendwie brauch ich da was Anständiges.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



gruener_Salat schrieb:


> Da stimm ich zu. Zwei davon eiern in meinem Define R5 bei ~500 U/min. Beide Lager regen mich auf.
> Irgendwie brauch ich da was Anständiges.



Meinst du die GP-14 oder GP-14 X2? 
Hast du es mal mit Entkoppeln und Einlaufen bei 12V versucht?


----------



## Jarafi (16. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Netter Artikel, jedoch kann man, auch wie durch deine Messungen sagen, es ist egal welchen Lüfter man einsetzt zum Großteil. Die meisten werden wohl nach Optik &/oder Presi kaufen.
Und man muss sagen, es sind eben Lüfter, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.

Grüße


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

So lange man sich mindestens im Mittelfeld aufhält, prinzipiell ja. Man sollte aber auch immer die jeweilige Lautstärke mit berücksichtigen. Da agieren die Modelle teilweise sehr unterschiedlich.

Und ob es nun Kühler, Lüfter oder Gehäuse sind... ohnehin alles Erste-Welt-Probleme


----------



## Jarafi (16. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> So lange man sich mindestens im Mittelfeld aufhält, prinzipiell ja. Man sollte aber auch immer die jeweilige Lautstärke mit berücksichtigen. Da agieren die Modelle teilweise sehr unterschiedlich.
> 
> Und ob es nun Kühler, Lüfter oder Gehäuse sind... ohnehin alles Erste-Welt-Probleme



Stimmt, wobei man da auch sagen kann, "nahezu" jeder Lüfte rist bei einer Lüfterspannung von 7-V leise bis nicht wahrnehmbar. Selbst solche 3 Euro Schrottlüfter.


----------



## thoast3 (16. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ansichtssache [emoji14]


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das halte ich für eine äußerst gewagte These 

Aber die Geschmäcker sind ja bekanntlich verschieden.


----------



## Narbennarr (17. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Netter Artikel, jedoch kann man, auch wie durch deine Messungen sagen, es ist egal welchen Lüfter man einsetzt zum Großteil. Die meisten werden wohl nach Optik &/oder Presi kaufen.
> Und man muss sagen, es sind eben Lüfter, nicht mehr und nicht weniger.
> 
> Grüße



Das kommt aber stark auf die eigenen Ansprüche an. Es mag schon sein, dass sich im Punkt Leistung und Schalldruck nicht so massiv viel tut (Physik läst sich nicht außtricksen), aber was das Betriebsgeräusch angeht gibt es massive Unterschiede. Viele Käufer achten darauf gar nicht, aber bei 80% der Lüfter am Markt rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch (auch, oder vor allem auf 7V  ). Für User mit Ansprüchen ist so ein Artikel/Thread Gold Wert. Ich würde daher nie sagen, dass es "egal" ist, zumindest nicht für jeden User.
Auch abgesehen von Betriebsgeräuschen: Wie sind in einem Forum wo sich viele Hardwarefreaks rumtreiben. Da wird Hardware bis aus letzte Optimiert und da zählt jeder Unterschied!


----------



## WaldemarE (17. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Welcher eloop eignet sich eigentlich am besten für nen Eisbaer 280 und Eiswolf?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Welcher eloop eignet sich eigentlich am besten für nen Eisbaer 280 und Eiswolf?


Womöglich die mit den für dich passendsten Maximaldrehzahlen 
Wenn möglich, dann würde ich übrigens 3-Pin nehmen (sollte man jedoch von der Steuerung abhängig machen).


----------



## Schmenki (17. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



WaldemarE schrieb:


> Welcher eloop eignet sich eigentlich am besten für nen Eisbaer 280 und Eiswolf?


Ich würde sagen die B14-2 reichen hier.
Hatte auch erst überlegt eLoops zu nehmen aber bin doch auf die L-PK2R 14cm gewechselt + PL-PS 12cm


----------



## Jarafi (17. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Das kommt aber stark auf die eigenen Ansprüche an. Es mag schon sein, dass sich im Punkt Leistung und Schalldruck nicht so massiv viel tut (Physik läst sich nicht außtricksen), aber was das Betriebsgeräusch angeht gibt es massive Unterschiede. Viele Käufer achten darauf gar nicht, aber bei 80% der Lüfter am Markt rollen sich mir die Fußnägel hoch (auch, oder vor allem auf 7V  ). Für User mit Ansprüchen ist so ein Artikel/Thread Gold Wert. Ich würde daher nie sagen, dass es "egal" ist, zumindest nicht für jeden User.
> Auch abgesehen von Betriebsgeräuschen: Wie sind in einem Forum wo sich viele Hardwarefreaks rumtreiben. Da wird Hardware bis aus letzte Optimiert und da zählt jeder Unterschied!



Hab ich auch gar nie bestritten, das der Artikel nicht gut ist. Darum geht es auch gar nicht.
Auch habe ich nicht gesagt "egal", sonderen "egal zum Großteil". Das es hier und da Anwender oder Anwendungsbereiche gibt, wo ein guter Lüfter seinen Sinn hat, brauch man nicht drüber reden.

 Trotzdem muss man einfach sagen, ein Lüfter ist ein Lüfter.  Der soll Luft bewegen, das machen sie alle. Natürlich gibts auch einfach Lüfter mit einem beschissenen Lager, da nützt dir auch der Adapter nichts. Kam aber eher selten vor.


----------



## gruener_Salat (17. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Meinst du die GP-14 oder GP-14 X2?
> Hast du es mal mit Entkoppeln und Einlaufen...



Die GP-14.
1. Nein, hab leider keine Entkoppler.
2. Läuft gerade


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Trotzdem muss man einfach sagen, ein Lüfter ist ein Lüfter.  Der soll Luft bewegen, das machen sie alle. Natürlich gibts auch einfach Lüfter mit einem beschissenen Lager, da nützt dir auch der Adapter nichts. Kam aber eher selten vor.


Naja, ein Kühler ist formal auch nur ein einfaches Stück Aluminium, das Wärme leitet und in Abhängigkeit der Größer eben mehr oder minder potent sein kann. Eine Wärmeleitpaste ist vielleicht auch nur eine einfache Tube Silikon, die hier und da schonmal umgelabelt oder bestenfalls mit einem Bruchteil an abweichenden Partikeln versetzt wird...
Dennoch ist das Netz voll mit Reviews, Roundups und Erfahrungsberichten zu solchen Produkten. Wenn es so plump und eindeutig wäre, würde sich die Szene doch nicht mit solchen Dingen (einschließlich dir und mir) auseinandersetzen 

Als Lüfter-Freak kann bzw. muss ich an der Stelle natürlich auch anmerken, dass es eine Vielzahl von Faktoren gibt, die die praktische Leistung und Lautheit beinflussen können. Vieles entscheidet sich schon bei den oft unterschätzten Montagebedingungen. Aber auch bei den Modellen ansich gibt es teils deutliche Unterschiede, was die Performance und Laufruhe unter variablen Bedingungen anbelangt. Nicht jedes Rotorendesign ist in Abhängigkeit seiner Barrieren gleich performant bzw. leise und nicht jedes Lager ist frei von Nebengeräuschen wie etwa einem Klackern, Brummen oder Schleifen.
Auf solche Unterschiede wird vor allem in Reviews nur in den seltensten Fällen ausführlich eingegangen, weshalb sie auch nur einer Minderheit der Nutzer wirklich bewusst sind.

Ein Produkt erscheint letztlich nur so lange trivial, wie sich niemand ausführlich und differenziert mit ihm auseinandersetzt. Ob die zustandekommenden Unterschiede dann eine Berücksichtigung wert sind, muss jeder für sich selbst entscheiden.  Aber da wir ja - wie Narbennarr schon ganz richtig angemerkt hat - nunmal unter Enthusiasten sind, ist es denke ich auch nicht all zu abwegig, stetig nach dem Besten zu suchen und jedes noch so kleine Haar zu spalten. Und das tun wir doch schließlich alle, wenn wir Tag für Tag an Threads teilnehmen, in denen Grafikkarten oder Mainboards bis hin zu Tastaturen und Mäusen oder Kühlern und Lüftern empfohlen werden. Alle erfüllen sie gewissermaßen ihren Zweck. Aber das heißt ja noch lange nicht, dass sie dem auch mit dem gleichen Anspruch gerecht werden


----------



## Narbennarr (17. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Jarafi schrieb:


> Hab ich auch gar nie bestritten, das der Artikel nicht gut ist. Darum geht es auch gar nicht.
> Auch habe ich nicht gesagt "egal", sonderen "egal zum Großteil". Das es hier und da Anwender oder Anwendungsbereiche gibt, wo ein guter Lüfter seinen Sinn hat, brauch man nicht drüber reden.
> 
> Trotzdem muss man einfach sagen, ein Lüfter ist ein Lüfter.  Der soll Luft bewegen, das machen sie alle. Natürlich gibts auch einfach Lüfter mit einem beschissenen Lager, da nützt dir auch der Adapter nichts. Kam aber eher selten vor.



Selten? Also entweder hast du viel Glück oder andere Ansprüche als ich (das meine ich nicht abwertend, jeder legt wert auf andere Dinge). Aber es gibt für mich als Silentliebhaber (7V ist bei mir kein Thema, im IDLE läuft hier alles bei 300 rpm) nur eine handvoll Lüfter, wo ich wirklich restlos zufrieden mit dem Lager bin. Bei den meisten Teilen hört man einfach, dass es zusammengeschusterte China-Ware ist. Das trifft für mich z.b. auf nahezu alle mitgelieferten Gehäuselüfter zu. Aber selbst Retailprodukte von bekannten Marken überraschen mich immer wieder negativ. Negativbeispiele für mich z.b. Alpenföhn Wingboost 2,  Noiseblocker (außer eloop), Venturi HP, Enermax TB Silence, fast alle Aerocools....von ganz günstigen Exemplaren mal abgesehen.
Positivbeispiele in Sachen Lager wären dann die Noctua mit SSO2, Silent Wings 2 (wobei meine 3er auch einwandfrei sind), Venturi HF (am ca 40cm Abstand). Sogar der etwas günstigere TY147B hat mir gefallen. Vermutlich hab ich auch wieder einige vergessen^^

Das wäre dann aber nur das Lager, auf einmal kristallisiert sich dann raus das der freistehende Lieblingslüfter im Wunschgehäuse furchtbar dröhnt, weil dort ein Gitter nicht so will wie die Luft etc etc  

Wenn ein Lüfter für dich nur Luft bewegen soll, kannst du dich glücklich schätzen, sparst viel Geld und viele Nerven. Ich finde die Aussage zu Platt!



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Ein Produkt erscheint letztlich nur so lange trivial, wie sich niemand ausführlich und differenziert mit ihm auseinandersetzt.



Das trifft es eigentlich auf den Punkt!


----------



## v3nom (18. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Da der Thread zu lang ist erdreiste ich mich einfach mal direkt zu fragen. Welcher Lüfter wäre empfehlenswert auf Alphacool ST30 Radiatoren im Push Betrieb. Der Ansaugbereich wäre teilweise mit Streben versehen, aber 90% sind frei (Dark Base Pro 900). Betrieb sollte im Idle unhörbar sein (300-400rpm) und unter Last max 800rpm erreichen. Gesteuert werden würden diese vorzugsweise über PWM am Aquaero 6 und sollten auch noch Drehzahlspielraum nach oben haben.
Wenn Noctua, dann die classics oder industrial?

Wichtig wäre wirklich am meisten die Lautstärke im Leerlauf. Evtl. würde ich auch noch 7mm Shrouds nutzen, wenn es passt.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Redest du von der Front des DBP900? Da würde ich von eLoops vorsichtshalber absehen, der Luftfilter hat ja schon ein paar streben und sitzt recht nah.
A14PWM wäre das meine Wahl (ja langweilig, ich weiß). Die Noctua industrials würde ich nicht nehmen, da sind mir die Nebengeräusche doch zu massiv


----------



## v3nom (18. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Redest du von der Front des DBP900? Da würde ich von eLoops vorsichtshalber absehen, der Luftfilter hat ja schon ein paar streben und sitzt recht nah.
> A14PWM wäre das meine Wahl (ja langweilig, ich weiß). Die Noctua industrials würde ich nicht nehmen, da sind mir die Nebengeräusche doch zu massiv



Front, aber auch oben. Oben sind Streben im Weg, die 120mm ermöglichen und auch eine Querstrebe für die Stabilisation.
Mit den NF-F12 Industrial hatte ich auch Nebengeräusche (MSI CPU_FAN PWM Signal), wohingegen die classic deutlich ruhiger sind.
Einen 140er eLoop nutze ich aktuell per Spannung gesteuert, aber der hat bei manchen Drehzahlen fiese Nebengeräusche.


Dark Base Pro 900 von oben:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Gehts um 120er oder 140er? 

Der ST30 scheint ja nicht besonders restriktiv zu sein, bei der geringen Tiefe und der geringen FPI. Da muss also gar nicht mal was mit hohem statischen Druck her. Es sei denn, im Ansaugbereich befinden sich besagte Gitter oder Querstreben. Dann würde ich darauf achten, welche mit eher weniger bzw. größeren Blättern zu nehmen.

Und ja, die industrials neigen zu Nebengeräuschen. Meine waren bisher auch alle fürchterlich  am klackern.


----------



## Narbennarr (18. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Jo die eLoops mögen das nicht. Hab das Case auch.
Versuch mit den braunen A14PWM, die haben nicht die Nebengeräusche der industrials. Mit den SW3 kannst es aber auch versuchen, wenn du sie schon da hast


----------



## v3nom (18. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Gehts um 120er oder 140er?
> 
> Der ST30 scheint ja nicht besonders restriktiv zu sein, bei der geringen Tiefe und der geringen FPI. Da muss also gar nicht mal was mit hohem statischen Druck her. Es sei denn, im Ansaugbereich befinden sich besagte Gitter oder Querstreben. Dann würde ich darauf achten, welche mit eher weniger bzw. größeren Blättern zu nehmen.
> 
> Und ja, die industrials neigen zu Nebengeräuschen. Meine waren bisher auch alle fürchterlich  am klackern.



140er! Die 120er waren nur Erfahrungswerte. Keine Angst, Fragen sollten passend zum Titel sein 
ST30, da ich low rpm fahren wollte.
Verrückt mit den Industrials, besonders da diese auch extrem oft gelobt werden.



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Jo die eLoops mögen das nicht. Hab das Case auch.
> Versuch mit den braunen A14PWM, die haben nicht die Nebengeräusche der industrials. Mit den SW3 kannst es aber auch versuchen, wenn du sie schon da hast



SW3 hat per PWM leider momentan Probleme mit dem Aquaero und eine fiese Drehzahlkurve. Außerdem fehlt mir der Spielraum nach oben, aber fürs erste sollten die reichen, jo


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ach, wir sind da ja flexibel, was solche Fragen angeht 

Was verstehst du denn unter "Spielraum nach oben"?
Eher 1000, 1500 oder 2000 U/min? ^^


----------



## v3nom (18. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

1500rpm tun es schon, womit die A14PWM eine echte Option sind. Möchte halt für Benchmarks auch mal etwas mehr Luft schaufeln, als bei meinen täglichen 700-800rpm.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Joa, wie gesagt.
NF-A14 ist ansich keine schlechte Wahl. Ist vom Durchsatz her nartürlich nicht das Ende der Fanenstange, läuft bei Barrieren dafür aber recht ruhig.


----------



## v3nom (18. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Joa, wie gesagt.
> NF-A14 ist ansich keine schlechte Wahl. Ist vom Durchsatz her nartürlich nicht das Ende der Fanenstange, läuft bei Barrieren dafür aber recht ruhig.



Also gibt es Alternativen die ähnlich ruhig sind, aber noch Vorteile gegenüber den A14 haben?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Jein . Es gibt natürlich welche mit formal höherem Fördervolumen. Die sind dann aber meist auch etwas anfälliger für Verwirbelungen. Zum Beispiel die HF-14 oder eLoop.

Mit den NF-A14 hat man meist eigentlich einen ganz guten Mittelweg, wenn man sich mit der Farbe anfreunden kann


----------



## Samstag494 (25. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich habe ein Corsair 100r Silent und die eingebauten Lüfter scheinen nicht so super zu sein. Mit geöffnetem Gehäuse bleibt alles Kühler und leider (vor allem die Grafikkarte (R7 265)). Daher suche ich Ersatz für die vorinstallierten Lüfter. Vorne können zwei 140mm Lüfter rein und hinten ein 120mm Lüfter. Würdet ihr zu Silent Wings 3 greifen bei beiden Größen? Kommen mir recht teuer vor und kenne mich in dem Bereich leider überhaupt nicht aus. Auch, ob es PWM sein soll oder nicht überfordert mich leicht


----------



## Quintes (25. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also ich bin jetzt kein riesiger Fan (ha, ha) der Wings, jedoch musste ich feststellen, dass die neuen, also die dritte Generation, doch nicht so schlecht sind wie ich dachte. Ein bisschen lauter als die vorherigen, nach Einlaufzeit aber nur angenehmes Rauschen mit etwas mehr Wumms als die letzten. Aber wenn es um Preis/Leistung geht, sind sie doch etwas teuer.

Allgemein habe ich nicht die besten Erfahrungen mit deiner Konfiguration - in der Front zwei Dicke und hinten nur einer und dann auch noch kleiner. Das Gefasel von Über- und Unterdruck mal beiseite. Ich denke einfach bei einem PC der Leistung und damit auch ordentlich Abwärme produziert fällt es einem einsamen 120er vielleicht schwer, die warme Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu schaufeln.

Aber viel Alternativen gibt es ja dann wohl nicht, außer dass man den Hinteren zumindest stärker pusten lässt und die zwei vorne nur gemäßigt.

Spartip als Alternative für die Wings wären wohl Fractal Venturi HF-14 und HF-12.

Bei den Wings hast du auch noch die "high speed"-Variante als Option, jedoch ist es mMn egal, da die anderen auch bis 1000rpm gehen und bei der Charakteristik der Wings-Reihe glaube ich nicht dass jemand wirklich über 1000rpm will. Je nach Situation fahre ich mit 600-800 gut, was bei beiden Varianten geht, also ist es eigentlich Wurst.

Ob PWM oder nicht: wo willst du sie anschließen? Am Mainboard? An einer Lüftersteuerung? Am Netzteil? Und wie willst du sie steuern? Selber oder das Mainboard mal machen lassen? Diese Sachen entscheiden ob PWM oder nicht. Wenn Mainboard -> PWM, wenn Lüftersteuerung -> bei vielen egal, bei manchen nur nicht-PWM.


----------



## Samstag494 (25. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke für die Antwort,
ja, leider habe ich keine andere Möglichkeit mit meinem Gehäuse als 2x rein und 1x raus, hätte es auch lieber andersherum, aber so ist es nun einmal. Ich würde den hinteren stärker laufen lassen und alles übers Mainboard regeln, also dann lieber die PWM Versionen. Ich habe gesehen, dass die Pure Wings wesentlich günstiger sind als die Silent Wings und werde wahrscheinlich dann eher diese nehmen, da die Reviews und Bewertungen diese auch sehr loben und es mir nicht unbedingt absolut flüsterleise sein muss. Nur sollte die Grafikkarte auch nicht auf 2800rpm aufdrehen müssen


----------



## Quintes (26. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Der Unterschied zwischen Pure Wings und Silent Wings ist allerdings dem Preis entsprechend. Ich hatte früher mal einen PC, der nur mit Pure Wings lief - also mir war das doch deutlich zu laut. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind die Reviews für die Pure Wings viel zu gut im Gegensatz zu anderem in der Kategorie.

Aber du kannst später immer noch umsteigen, die würden schon erst mal passen.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also die Pure Wings die ich mir letzte Woche im SIlent Base 600 angehört habe waren überraschend gut. Ab ca 800rpm (140er) gabs dann zwar recht deutliche Motorengeräusche, bis dahin aber absolut in Ordnung.
Ich empfinde sie als ordentliche Alternative, wenn man nicht 15€ oder mehr ausgeben will. Mir fällt auch kein anderer Lüfter im Bereich unter 10€ ein, der es so gut macht


----------



## Quintes (26. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Nabennarr: bei geschlossenem, oder? 
Hatte vergessen, dass sie in gut gedämmten durchaus untergehen könnten. Aber da kann man sich zwischen 8 und 12 glaube ich ein paar aussuchen, die aus einem voll gedämmten bq! oder Fractal nicht herausstechen.

Ich habe einen Pure Wings hier und bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen, die mit meiner Lüftersteuerung nicht klar kommen, ist es meiner Wahrnehmung nach der schlechteste Lüfter in meinem Schrank voll mit Lüftern.

Die Fractal-Lüfter, die mit den ersten Define S und Define R5 mitgeliefert wurden, schlagen die Pure Wings finde ich locker, und das sind heute billig-Lüfter.

edit: Oh und mir fällt auf, der Pure Wings-PC, den ich hatte, war in einem gedämmten R5. Die Pure Wings waren laut, die mitgelieferten nahezu silent bei ähnlichen Temperaturen.

Also muss be quiet! die Pure Wings komplett überarbeitet haben, um sie zu einer sehr guten Option zu machen, und auf dem Papier ist da nichts passiert.

edit2: Also man bekommt schon sowas wie einen Prolimatech Blue Vortex für 10. Manche Fractal für den Bereich. Da gibt es Möglichkeiten, und durchaus bessere meiner Erfahrung nach. Aber vielleicht bin da zu böse zu bq!, aber ich habe aus meiner Erfahrung mit jeder Reihe geschlossen, dass unter der Silent-Reihe (also Pure und Shadow) nichts sein Geld annähernd Wert ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich glaube in der Praxis ist es ein wenig von beidem. Je nachdem, was man für Erwartungen hat 

Die Pure Wings sind für den Preis schon in Ordnung. Gefallen mir persönlich jedenfalls besser als bspw. die Nanoxia oder Enermax.

Klar, für 2-3 Euro mehr bekommt man auch wieder bessere Modelle. Aber das ist _speziell im Low-Budget Bereich_ in Summe auch nicht für jeden ein geringer Aufpreis. Im Gegensatz zu den Luxus-Modellen zählt da meist jeder Euro, weshalb man dem PW2 ruhig den einen oder anderen Makel verzeiehen sollte, solange denn die grundlegende Performance stimmt. Und das ist meines Erachtens durchaus gegeben.


----------



## Quintes (26. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wenn ich den jedoch gegen einen Blue Vortex zum selben Preis stelle -> weniger Nebengeräusche, Leistung ähnlich, leiser (vor allem bei höheren RPM) und den LED-Effekt kann man, wenn man ihn nicht mag, immer selbst außer Kraft setzen. Oder gleich die Variante ohne LED nehmen, die ist jedoch etwas hässlich - die LED-Variante ohne LED ist ja dann einfach teilweise durchsichtig, dunkel getönt. Verarbeitung ist nicht schlechter als PW.

Nur ein Beispiel.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also laut Geizhals kostet der Blue Vortex 14 Non-LED z.Z. sogar 12 Euro. Bei CaseKing ist er zwar günstiger, allerdings wie so oft ohne Liefertermin. Der LED'ler kostet 10 Euro und ist lieferbar.

Der 140er Pure Wings 2 kostet dahingegen nur 8 Euro und hat eine sehr gute Verfügbarkeit. Für jemanden, der nicht viel Geld zur Verfügung stehen hat, wäre das u.U. schon ein deutlicher Unterschied, wenn man bspw. ein gesamtes Gehäuse ausrüsten möchte.

Bei Prolimatech sollte man auch noch beobachten, wie dort die Streuung auf die Masse ausfällt.
Die PW2 haben ja überwiegend positive Rückmeldungen, so lange man keine Noctua-Qualität erwartet 

Aber wie gesagt... letzten Endes sind es ja gewissermaßen unvermeidbar immer die  subjektiven Maßstäbe, nach denen entschieden wird.
Im Zweifelsfall hilft nur Trial and Error, bis man Glück hat und bei dem richtigen Modell und Sample landet.


----------



## Quintes (26. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Naja, ich habe nur meine Erfahrung, die da spricht. Die Vortex und die Pure Wings waren für mich immer beide 10€-Lüfter, da ich einfach die Shops meines Vertrauens nehme und nicht auf geizhals gehe oder so. Meine Einschätzung sagt dass die Pure Wings für 7€ in Ordnung sind, aber wir haben ja gesehen, wie die Wahrnehmung auseinander geht - ihr meintet ja auch die Fractal X2 sollten eher in den Bereich 10-12€, was ich wiederum nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Ich kann nur sagen, dass ich keinen Grund sehe, die Pure Wings zu kaufen, aber das basiert auf meiner Erfahrungen mit eben diesen Lüftern im Vergleich zu welchen, für die ich eben so viel gezahlt habe. Ich sehe da immer noch die be quiet-"Steuer".

Aber wir haben hier ja längst auch gelernt, dass Lagergeräusche sehr unterschiedlich wahrgenommen werden. Ich finde das Lager der Pure Wings eben sehr nervig, dafür kann es wiederum sein, dass es jemand anderem kaum auffällt.


----------



## MeisterOek (28. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Moin, hier wird echt viel gepostet und neue Lüfter werden in den Raum geworfen. Ich brauchte für mein BitFenix Raider 4 neue Lüfter, 1 vorn pull, 1 unten pull, 1 hinten push, 1 oben push. Da ich nur 120er einbauen kann, wurde mir damals der Venturi HF14 empfohlen, da er auch auf 120er Löcher passt durch mitgeleiferte Adapter. Ich sollte aber glaub für die beiden Pull-Lüfter noch Abstandshalter kaufen. 
Ist das immernoch die beste empfehlung für mich? Ging mir ja prinzipiell um die Lautstärke, erst im zweiten Hinblick auf den Luftdurchsatz.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich würde die HF-12 nehmen. Bringt ja nix wenn die Lüfter blockiert werden. Alternative wären die S12A, bei denen die Luftgeräusche noch etwas leiser ausfallen dürften.
Silent Wings 2 sind nach wie vor noch auch eine Empfehlung wert, wenn auch etwas zu kostspielig für die Leistung


----------



## MeisterOek (28. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ok, also vorne würden sie defintiv nicht blockiert, da es ein riesen Gitter für 2x 120 oder wahlweise 1x 200 ist, also ein großes einheitliches Mesh. Oben ist es ohnehin eine Kabelbinderlösung, weil die nur Bohrungen für einen 200er haben...etwas undurchdacht. 
http://www.hardwaresecrets.com/wp-content/uploads/hs_Raider_081.jpg 
So wie ich das sehe, würde hinten auch nichts blockiert, da das Gitter "weit" über 120mm ragt und die 140er freie Bahn hätten. 
Am Boden: http://www.kitguru.net/wp-content/uploads/2012/01/Birfenix-Raider-024.jpg siehts änlich wie hinten aus. Müsste auch klappen. 
Jetzt sehe ich jedoch, dass die 4 Lüfter + Versand etwa 70€ kosten würden, da drängt sich die Frage auf, ob nicht ein neues Gehäuse mit vorinstallierten Lüftern vielleicht klüger wäre.....ja ich mag das Design meines Raider, aber achte auch stets auf Preis/Leistung.


----------



## Narbennarr (28. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Naja die vorinstallieren Lüfter sind eigentlich fast immer Quark 
Ausnahmen sind da das Silent Bse (Pure wings 2), dark base (silent wings 3 und damit mit am besten),  die GP aus dem Fractal Define R5/S sind auch noch ganz gut. Die Gehäuse kosten dann aber halt 90-200€

Nur für Lüfter ein Case zu kaufen ist also nicht unbedingt ratsam, außer man braucht eh ein  neues. Je nach Ansprüchen sind auch andere mitgelieferte Lüfter sich ganz ok, aber wenn nicht steht man vor dem gleichen Dilemma hat aber schon 50€+ in ein GEhäuse gesteckt.

Wenn es dir aufs Geld ankommt, ver suchs mit den Pure Wings 2, die gibts so ab 7€/Stück


----------



## MeisterOek (28. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das Silent Base 600 hab ich ja tatsächlich im Auge, sogar seit längerem. Irgendwie nur blöd, dass es hinten 1x 120er hat und nicht 140. Aber man kann wohl nicht alles haben ;P Kosten würde es ja um die 100€, aber wäre Schallgedämmt. Ob ich dem trauen kann, weiß ich noch nicht. Ob ich lieber das neue Gehäuse für 100 mit 2 vorinstallierten Pure Wings 2 hol und dann noch 2 für oben und unten kauf oder für 70€ 4 Venturis muss ich selbst wissen. Variante 1 wird teurer ;P Bei Variante 1 würde ich vermutich auf Ganz oder Garnicht gehen und mir dann auch gleich eine hübsche Wasserkühlung holen, also das Gehäuse mit Seitenfenster holen und den PC in Szene setzen. 
Aber ja danke für die Info, es scheint sich in den 2 Monaten eigentlich nichts getan zu haben. Muss ich mal meine Freundin fragen 

Edit: OMG beim Dark Base kann man das Mainboard verdreht einbauen?? Ich glaube die Entscheidung ist gefallen. Ich habe garnicht damit gerechnet, dass sowas möglich ist, aber mein PC steht rechts von mir hinter dem Schreibtisch, das heißt die nicht sichtbare Seite nach Außen. Gut, dann eben 200€ ;P


----------



## Narbennarr (28. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ja kann man drehen, geht sogar recht schnell. Sind glaube ich 6 Schrauben die man lösen muss 
Beide be quiet! Gehäuse stehen hier^^ Wobei ich immernoch überlege ob ich das 900 behalten soll oder nicht


----------



## MeisterOek (29. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Solltest dich gegen das 900er Gehäuse entscheiden und außerhalb der 14 Tage (oder wieviel auch immer) Rücksendezeit sein, kann ich es dir vielleicht abkaufen. (Sofern die Orange Variante, die gefällt mir besonders).


----------



## Quintes (30. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Oh ja, das Dark Base 900 hätte ich jetzt doch auch echt gerne... Jetzt bekommt man plötzlich die schwarze Fenster-Variante für 200 und ich hab mein Geld schon verschossen und beim Gehäuse Kompromisse gemacht...

Da dachte ich auch noch, die SW3 taugen nicht so viel, aber jetzt wäre das Ding mit seinen 3 Stück 140er inklusive einfach perfekt. 

Muss wohl schauen dass ich vielleicht meine 980 Ti hier loswerde und welche von den 25+ Lüftern und ein bq! SP Netzteil. Aber da bis auf viele der Lüfter das ganze gebraucht ist usw. wird das schwer bis ich da ein Dark Base raus kriege.

Um was zum Thema zu sagen: Auf Dauer finde ich die Geräuschkulisse der Silent Wings 3 echt angenehmer als die der NB e-Loops bei ähnlicher Drehzahl/Leistung. Überzeugen mich jetzt doch wirklich, auch wenn das Lager, wenn man den Lüfter direkt neben das Ohr hält, vielleich nicht ganz so ruhig und sauber läuft, wie das der Vorgänger. Aber das Verhältnis Geräuschkulisse/Leistung ist (gefühlt) besser geworden als zuvor.


----------



## Narbennarr (30. November 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich behalte es auch vorerst. Ist zwar Orange....naja hat nicht jeder  Umrüsten auf eine andere Farbe istleider recht kostspielig.

Dafür kommt die Tage ein Define C, dann kann ich mir die X2 nochmal genauer anhören


----------



## Meroveus (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Ja kann man drehen, geht sogar recht schnell. Sind glaube ich 6 Schrauben die man lösen muss
> Beide be quiet! Gehäuse stehen hier^^ Wobei ich immernoch überlege ob ich das 900 behalten soll oder nicht



Mein 900 ist ins Büro gewandert (wäre es nicht gebraucht worden, hätte ich es verkauft). Es war mir zu groß, die NT Befestigung zu wackelig, die Frontklappe hatte keinen halt (öffnete sich von selbst, bei kleinsten Bewegungen) und brachte mir als eingefleischten Luftkühler keinen einzigen Vorteil. Ich habe zu Hause wieder das R5 PCGH stehen.

Das soll nicht heißen, das das 900 ein schlechtes Gehäuse ist (je nach Bedürfnissen) .


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also bei meinem ist alles fest^^
Ich bin bin optisch einfach nicht 100% zufrieden, vor allem was das Kabelmanagment angeht. Rückwand ist nicht blickdicht, keine NT Abdeckung. Aber ich hab auch noch keine Alternative da und so oft guck man ja auch net da rein^^


----------



## Meroveus (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das Kabelmanagement fand ich eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, das Problem mit der NT Abdeckung konnte ich getrost ignorieren , ich habe die Version ohne Glasfenster gekauft.


----------



## Quintes (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Also bei meinem ist alles fest^^
> Ich bin bin optisch einfach nicht 100% zufrieden, vor allem was das Kabelmanagment angeht. Rückwand ist nicht blickdicht, keine NT Abdeckung. Aber ich hab auch noch keine Alternative da und so oft guck man ja auch net da rein^^



Hast dir mal das Phanteks Enthoo Primo angeguckt? Wäre für mich die direkte Konkurrenz, da es eben die Sachen mit Netzteil, Sichtbarkeit/Kabelmanagement recht elegant löst - ist halt kein Glas.

edit: Ach, und dass bq! teilweise Gehäuse liefert, deren Verarbeitung mangelhaft ist, ist schon immer so. Deshalb habe ich das Silent Base 600 damals für abartig schlechten Plastikmüll befunden, während der Großteil das nicht nachvollziehen konnte. bq! schweigt ganz gerne und antwortet nicht mal, wenn man sie dann kontaktiert - die sind nur kontaktfreudig wenn man sie in den Himmel lobt nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das Primo hab ich nach 2 Jahren Gebrauch abgegeben. Zu groß (unter einem Standardschreibtisch kommt man kaum an die USB Anschlüsse), knackt ständig rum, anfällig für Vibrationen


----------



## Quintes (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hm, ok, mein Enthoo Pro steht halt neben mir und Anfälligkeit für Vibrationen etc ist gleich 0, aber das Primo ist ja auch schon älter - vielleicht haben sie bei den neueren, nicht ganz so großen etwas besser gemacht. Also die Hardware wandelte von einem R5 in ein Graphite 760T in das Enthoo Pro und das Enthoo Pro ist das einzige, bei dem vom Gehäuse selbst gar keine Geräuschquellen auszumachen sind.

Also hat sich das günstigste als das beste erwiesen. >.<

Ich stehe nur leider, auch wenn ich es nicht brauche, auf große Gehäuse.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich auch, tute mich schon schwer wenn hinten kein 140er reinpasst 
Hoffe das Define C kommt heute zum begutachten...zwar klein, aber die Lüfter muss ich doch direkt nochmal genauer Testen. Zwei Nanoxias sollten eigentlich auch schon hier sein


----------



## Quintes (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich zittere schon wenn irgendwo nur 120er-Bohrungen sind... 

Define C dürfte Define S in besser (also mit Abdeckung und so) sein (korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege) und das Define S war echt gut, außer dass man keine 5.25-Schächte hatte. Ansonsten gefiel es mir sogar besser als das R5. Aber man zahlt halt immer auch ein bisschen für die Dämmung und mir ist aufgefallen, dass z.B. ein System mit Loops und SW3 sowie einer leisen Grafikkarte keine Dämmung braucht. Macht fast keinen Unterschied, außer man sitzt den ganzen tag mit dem Ohr 1cm neben dem PC.

Es ist schade dass so viele tolle Gehäuse auf 5.25 verzichten. Ich kann einfach nicht ohne meine zwanghafte Lüftersteuerung... 

Nanoxia-Lüfter hingegen sind was für Dämmung: die Lager sind gut, jedoch sorgt das Blade-Design für starkes Wind-Rauschen. Für den Preis aber gut. Müsste mal einen Coollink oder wie die heißen als Gegensatz probieren.
Aber im Schrank ist kaum Platz für mehr Lüfter. Muss mal was loswerden. >.<


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das Define C ist vor allem verdammt klein, quasi der komplette Front bereich wurde eingespart, fast 15cm weniger. Dafür X2 Lüfter, auf die ich - um @Topic  zu bleiben - gespannt bin. Meine ersten beiden waren gut, hoffe die vorinstallierten sind es auch 
5.25 Schächte sterben immer mehr, muss man sich mit abfinden (stichwort aquaero lt  ). Ich hatte im letzten Jahr viele Gehäuse wo die Schächte nicht mehr da sind


----------



## Quintes (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ah und btw ich meld mich heut oder morgen hier ab. Falls jemand noch eine Lüfterliste will für gebrauchte/fast neue Lüfter, kann noch ein paar zum testen verschicken.


----------



## v3nom (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Quintes schrieb:


> Ah und btw ich meld mich heut oder morgen hier ab. Falls jemand noch eine Lüfterliste will für gebrauchte/fast neue Lüfter, kann noch ein paar zum testen verschicken.



Huch, was ist los?


----------



## Quintes (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Gab es eigentlich jemals in der Geschichte der Grafikkarten eine Zusammenarbeit mit Firmen, die unter Anderem auf Lüfter spezialisiert sind? Irgendwie scheint es mir, die Grafikkarten-Hersteller bzw. die der Custom-Designs machen ihr eigenes Ding, ohne wirklich in der Materie zu stecken. Wenn man sich das Blätterdesign z.B. anguckt wird das oft relativ deutlich.


----------



## Narbennarr (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Naja wer ist schon auf Lüfter spezialisiert? Wirklich viel Forschen tun da ja nur NB (eigentlich auch nur die eLoops) und vor allem Noctua. Ein paar Designs haben sich halt durchgesetzt und werden immer wider verwendet.
Zb. Palit mit Wellen die unter anderem die Sussurro Lüfter haben, die haben laut Tests aber auch kein Vorteil zu Gainward wo es stinknormale Blätter sind (identische Temps, und lautstärke).

Alles andere wirkt da ja eher nach Marketing. Ich wette bei den ganzen superduper MSI, Asus etc Designs würde es keinen unterschied machen ob da jetzt polierte Torx-Lüfter, Triple Wing-Blades oder sonst was drauf ist. Warum auch, die Teile müssen ja nur einen einzigen Einsatzzweck erfüllen: Den auf der jeweiligen GPU. Lüfterhersteller hingegen müssen eine breite Palette von Anforderungen erfüllen. Ob man durch ein besseres Design jetzt 50 rpm auf der GPU spart oder nicht ist doch egal, rentiert sich nicht. Gut ist auch Gigabyte bei der xtreme: Die haben einfach die Lüfterblätter abgeschnitten damit die Lüfter übereinander passen und verkaufen das als Sensation^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Warum denn abmelden? :o

Soweit ich weiß, gibt es einige wenige OEMs, die die verschiedenen Partner beliefern. Qualitativ tun sich da aber keine Welten auf. Ist halt ein Bereich, in dem kaum jemand nachhakt und in dem letztlich nur die Kosteneffizienz entscheidet, was verbaut wird. Für fundamentale Neuentwicklungen bleibt da natürlich nicht viel übrig. Nur die Blenden werden halt gewechselt, damit es nach etwas Neuem aussieht und man die Marketing-Kurbel weiter andrehen kann


----------



## Quintes (2. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Zotac hat ja auch diese als fantastische Entwicklung beworbenen Lüfterblätter (die Idee an sich ist soweit ich weiß nicht neu), aber eine Partnerschaft in dem Sinne wäre einfach mal was. Die Kühlkörper der heutigen Karten lassen teilweise nichts zu wünschen übrig, aber das mit den Lüftern kann man doch besser machen wenn man in Kauf nimmt, dass es nicht ganz so "abgefahren" aussieht.

edit: Großer Teil der Lüfter ist noch da, denke mal heute noch hier erreichbar, danach per E-Mail wer sie haben will.


----------



## Meroveus (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Account abgemeldet ... Lüfter werden veräußert ... hast du geheiratet ?


----------



## metal4all (6. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hab die Frage in nen eigenen Thread im Waküforum ausgelagert, denke da passt es besser hin^^


----------



## Skaugen (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hey,

ich bräuchte auch mal Eure Hilfe. Und zwar benötige ich 4x 140er Lüfter zur Gehäusebelüftung (2x Front rein; 1x Heck und 1x Deckel raus) und kann mich nicht entscheiden welches Modell ich nehmen soll.... Zur Auswahl steht folgendes:


bequiet Silent Wings 2 (davon habe ich bereits einen, also Preisvorteil)
bequiet Silent Wings 3 (dürften mir keinen Vorteil gegenüber den SW2 bringen)
Noctua NF-A15, bzw. NF-A14 (die Noctuas sollen ja über alles erhaben sein, nur ob die Bauform der -A15 überall ins Gehäuse passt weiß ich noch nicht. Und die -A14 drehen mir zu schnell)
Fractal Venturi HF (wegen Staubfilter vorne und oben dürften Shrouds von Vorteil sein)

Das Gehäuse habe ich noch nicht, das kommt aber in den nächsten Tagen. Vorne ist ein engmaschiges und oben ein grober Staubfilter verbaut. Die Lüfter sollen dabei leise einen schönen Durchzug im Gehäuse verursachen, deswegen gleich 4 Stück. PWM können die Lüfter ruhig haben, das kann mein Board aber nicht umsetzen (Spannungsgerelter 4-pol. Anschluss).
Welche würdet Ihr empfehlen?


Viele Grüße
Skaugen


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



metal4all schrieb:


> Hab die Frage in nen eigenen Thread im Waküforum ausgelagert, denke da passt es besser hin^^


Sowas, ich wollte sie gerade beantworten... dann vllt. im entsprechenden Thread, wenn man ihn findet 



Skaugen schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich bräuchte auch mal Eure Hilfe. Und zwar benötige ich 4x 140er Lüfter  zur Gehäusebelüftung (2x Front rein; 1x Heck und 1x Deckel raus) und  kann mich nicht entscheiden welches Modell ich nehmen soll....


Bei deinem Setup würde ich entweder die NF-A14 oder SW3 empfehlen. Mit Shroud (saugseitig empfohlen, wenn es so leise wie möglich werden soll) gingen sicher auch die Venturi HF-14 oder eLoop B14


----------



## CompuChecker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich habe aktuell auf meinen beiden 420er Radiatoren die A14 im Push verbaut. 
Das ganze ohne Shrouds da hierfür kein Platz mehr ist. 
Leider habe ich ab 600rpm nerviges Vibrieren, welches sich auch auf das Gehäuse und den Radiator überträgt. Das vibrieren ist so stark wie ein Vibrationsalarm beim Handy. 
Es sind immer mal wieder unterschiedliche Lüfter betroffen also nie alle gleichzeitig. 
So bald ich den betroffenen Lüfter abstecke ist es wieder ruhig. 
Die Lüfter sind neu und waren bisher ca. 4 Stunden in Betrieb. 

Den Noctua Support habe ich angeschrieben und die Rückmeldung bekommen das Sie es bedauern und mir neue schicken möchten. 
Ich kann mir aber kaum vorstellen, dass mindestens 4 von 6 Lüfter einen Defekt haben. 

Die Vibrationen treten am Front sowie am Deckel Radiator auf.  
Meine Sw3 verursachen keine Vibrationen. 

An was könnte das liegen? Lüfter noch nicht eingelaufen ? Oder wirklich Montagsmodelle erwischt?


----------



## Narbennarr (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ecken drauf?


----------



## CompuChecker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Auf dem Radiator direkt nicht aber das dürfte nicht so viel ausmachen. 
Die Vibrationen sind manchmal aber nur manchmal so stark das es rund um den Lüfterplatz vibriert und dadurch das Dröhnen anfängt


----------



## LastManStanding (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hat schon mal jemand Vibrationen/und ein leichtes Rattern bei den Aerocool Death Silence 140mm Festgestellt!
Bei mir sind sie oben im Deckel angebracht, also Praktisch mit hängendem Lüfterrad.
bei reduzierter Drehzahl ca. 550-600U/Min vernehme ich ein leichtes Dumpfes Rattern.
´Hatte sie auch schon beim Händler getauscht, aber die neuen haben das auch gemacht. Es hat sich auch nicht verändert über die Laufzeit von 1 Jahr
Hat nochjemand soetwas Festgestellt bei diesem Model?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@*CompuChecker*:
Vielleicht erstmal ein wenig einlaufen lassen 
Ansonsten: sind die Vibrationen nur hör- oder auch fühlbar? Würde wenn möglich immer die Gummi-Entkoppler drunterklemmen.

@*Lonemaster*:
Die Aero DS sind in der Tat nicht ganz unkritisch, wenn man sie horizontal bzw. kopfüber laufen lässt. 
Da hilft womöglich nur der endgültige Austausch gegen ein anderes Modell, wenn es noch leiser werden soll.


----------



## CompuChecker (28. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> @*CompuChecker*:
> Vielleicht erstmal ein wenig einlaufen lassen
> Ansonsten: sind die Vibrationen nur hör- oder auch fühlbar? Würde wenn möglich immer die Gummi-Entkoppler drunterklemmen.
> 
> ...



Ist deutlich fühlbar wie ein Vibrationsalarm beim Handy. Ich lasse die morgen einfach mal laufen und schaue was passiert oder auch nicht.  
Die Gummishrouds bekomme ich wahrscheinlich kaum noch irgendwie dazwischen. Wäre eine Geduldsprobe die noch irgendwie ranzubekommen.


----------



## Neon_xD (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also wirklich ein großes Lob für deine Arbeit !!!!

Ich stehe auch grad vor einem Upgrade 

Zurzeit habe ich folgendes Setup in meinem Corsair Carbide Air, das Problem ich bin nicht mehr zufrieden mit den NB (klackern, sind Laut wenn ich die 290 optimal Kühlen möchte)
Front:    2x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PK3 (140mm) <- Reinsaugend
Back:    1x Noiseblocker Multiframe M12-P (120mm) -> Raussaugend
Top:    2x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PK3 (140mm) -> Raussaugend

 Für meine CPU (Intel Xeon 1240v3) habe ich einen Thermalright Archon SB-E X2 

Jetzt möchte ich auch auf die Noctua Redux upgraden
Front: 3x Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 PWM (120mm)
Back: 1x Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM (140mm)
Top: 2x Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM (140mm)
CPU: 2x Noctua NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM (140mm)

Die Frage sollte ich bei 1200 PWM bleiben oder lieber die 1500 nehmen ? 

PS: Habe jetzt gemerkt das mein ASUS MAXIMUS VI Hero fake 4 Pin CHA_FAN hat, somit PWM nur für die CPU somit bleiben nur mehr 3-pin 1200er 

Danke


----------



## Rolk (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Gibt es derzeit eigentlich brauchbare bezahlbare 140er Lüfter mit 120er Bohrungen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Rolk schrieb:


> Gibt es derzeit eigentlich brauchbare bezahlbare 140er Lüfter mit 120er Bohrungen?


Kommt drauf an, wo bezahlbar anfängt 
Ich hätte jetzt als erstes auf die HF-14 getippt. Mit etwas Glück auch die P14r. Bei Scythe gäbe es noch die GlideStream, aber da will ich mich mit einer Empfehlung eher zurückhalten...
Eventuell noch die TR-147. Die neuere B-Fassung mit FDB ist allerdings noch nicht wirklich bezahlbar geworden. Die 147A findest du im Roundup 



Neon_xD schrieb:


> Ich stehe auch grad vor einem Upgrade...



Hey,
unter Umständen wirst du mit den Redux nicht vollends glücklich. Meinerseits hatte ich bisher jedenfalls mit einer gravierenden Serienstreuung zu kämpfen. Gerade wenn man von den NBs kommt, würde ich da vielleicht doch eher etwas Beständigeres nehmen 
Von Noctua wären das die normalen, braunen NF, bei Be Quiet die SW2/3 oder ggf. auch die Venturi HF-14 von Fractal.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Rolk schrieb:


> Gibt es derzeit eigentlich brauchbare bezahlbare 140er Lüfter mit 120er Bohrungen?



HF-14 (tauschbare Ecken)
A15 PWM (teuer)
Noctua NF-P14r redux-1500
Thermalright TY-147A
Thermalright TY-147B (bessere Lager)
Phanteks PH-F140HP2
Phanteks PH-F140TS (kaum noch zu kriegen)

Außerdem gibt es noch den Ultra Sleek Vortex 14 von Prolimatech. Ich hatte nie Lüfter von denen und bin da auch sehr skeptisch, aber einige User schreiben dem ja durchaus Wunder zu^^


----------



## Neon_xD (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Und die Redux haben wir gefallen wegen der Farbe  Grau hätte extrem zu meinem Silver Case vom Carbide gepasst ;(


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Probier sie aus. Ich hatte welche mit perfekter Laufruhe, und welche mit leichtem Klackern. Seltsamerweise, habe ich mit den PWM-Varianten immer die bessere erwischt 
Noctua weiß anscheind selber, das es da schlechte Chargen gibt und verkauft die gesondert z.b. bei ebay.


----------



## Neon_xD (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich würde Sie bei Alternate bestellen, die Industrial ist glaub ich aber alles andere als "Silent" 
Bei den Noiseblocker eLoop ist mir der Preis aber auch schon zu Hoch, allein für Die Redux muss ich für alle 140 rechnen.

Corsair hat wohl nichts im Sortiment ala ML120


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

industrials klackern leider.
Ich würds probieren....gibt ja Rückgaberecht, was für genau solche Unsicherheiten quasi gemacht ist.


----------



## Neon_xD (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Oke


----------



## Neon_xD (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Bezüglich Entkoppelung sollte ich da extra eine Kaufen für die Redux ? 
Wie zB Phobya Shroud & Entkopplung 120mm '('7mm stark')', Kuhlung schwarz oder Noctua NA-SAV2 chromax.black, Modding schwarz


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

*Ich* kümmer mich erst um enkopplung wenn ich entsprechende Probleme habe.  Oft gibt man da irgendwie zuviel Geld aus, obwohl es dann gar nicht nötig. Meine Meinung^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Dr. Kabelbinder rät bei sowas ja immer zur Prophylaxe 
Kannst es aber natürlich auch erstmal ohne probieren.

Mit den Redux kann man wirklich Glück und Pech haben. Genau wie bei den Ultra Sleek, wenn man einigen Nutzern Glauben schenken möchte.
Bisher hatte ich selbst nach mehreren Reklamationen wohl nur Pech, undzwar bei beiden Modellen.


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Teile sind klasse und nicht unverschämt teuer, davon n paar da zuhaben schadet nicht


----------



## Neon_xD (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Menno Ihr macht es einen echt schwer  , Naja sollte das nicht funktionieren fahr ich direkt zu Noctua hahahahah*
Die Originalen Enkoppelungen von Noctua bekomme ich um 4,- somit oke.

Mit der Farbe der Originalen komm ich irgendwie gar nicht klar  bin aber sicher nicht der Einzige.
Ach das war einfach leichter bei den Noiseblocker, jedoch bin ich wirklich entäuscht das sie so schnell bei den Lagern nachgeben.

Grad nachgeschaut, die Noiseblocker eLoop B12-2 bekomme ich um 14,99 das Stück, ich könnte 6x Einbauen und auf die 140er verzichten.
Bei der 140er B14-2 oder 3 (900 oder 1200RPM) und 2x B14-PS für meinen Archon
Bei 3x B14-2 wären das ca. 327m/h rausblasend
und 3x B12-2 wären das ca. 260m/h reinblasend

Oder 260 rein und rausblasend bei 6x 120mm

Sind zwar bei der Lautstärke leiser, jedoch nicht bei der Luftmenge


----------



## LastManStanding (29. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Die Aero DS sind in der Tat nicht ganz unkritisch, wenn man sie horizontal bzw. kopfüber laufen lässt.
> Da hilft womöglich nur der endgültige Austausch gegen ein anderes Modell, wenn es noch leiser werden soll.



Ja das sind gute Lüfter wirklich gut. Auch nich sooo laut, aber mein Gehör würde am liebsten gar keine Geräusche wahrnehmen.
Zumindestens höre ich bei Volllast auch noch gut das Klicken der Razer Imperator. Obwohl er direkt auf dem Schreibtisch steht.
Deshalb hör ich auch im idle ab und zu die Geräusche des DS, ein wenig schade.
Vieleicht tausche ich sie mal mit den Vorderen beiden Pure Wings da die Aerocool ja mehr Luft bewegen.


----------



## CompuChecker (31. Dezember 2016)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*

Ich werde am Montag meine A14 Pwm gegen A14 ULN austauschen. 

Die PWM vibrieren und Dröhnen, dass ist nicht auszuhalten. Selbst meine Freundin hat sich beschwert warum das jetzt so unangenehm klingt. 

Ich vermute es liegt an der hohen maximalen Drehzahl von 1500 und der Nenndrehzahl 1200rpm. 
Bis 600 Rpm ist alles gut! Von 600-1000 ist es grausam und ab 1000 wieder gut. 
Bei den ULN ist 800 das Maximum und da hoffe ich das keine Vibrationen auftauchen. Und mehr als 800 RpM will ich eh nicht auf Dauer ertragen wollen. 

Im Sommer werde ich bei 800 Rpm hochrechnet maximal 38 Grad Wasser erreichen wenn es 30 im Raum hat. 
Da ich aber demnächst in die eigenen 4 Wände ziehe und ich hier auf einen KFW55 baugesetzt habe erwarte ich im Sommer maximal 24 grad

Aktuell kann ich von den A14 PWM nur abraten. 

Schaut euch mal diesen Test an. 
Bei gleicher Kühleistung ist der ULN der leisteste Lüfter. 

Test: Bitfenix Spectre und Spectre Pro 140-mm-Lufter - Lautstarke


----------



## der_Kief (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo Zusammen,

zu erstmal ein gutes neues Jahr an alle  

Nun zu meinem Anlegen. Ich bin auf der Suche nach 3x 140er Lüftern für meinen WaKü-Radi die die vorhandenen Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro PK2 ersetzen sollen.
Die Noiseblocker sind nun knapp 3 Jahre in Betrieb und fangen zu klackern an. Dies ist mittlerweile sehr nervend.
Hier die Anforderungen die ich habe:
- geringe Anlaufspannung < 4V
- möglichst hoher Luftdurchsatz bei geringer Drehzahl
- waagrechter Einbau
- saugend montiert

Preis spielt erstmal keine Rolle sollte allerdings im Rahmen bleiben 

Grüßle
Kief


----------



## thoast3 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

In diesem Fall würde ich zu den Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B14-PS oder Fractal Venturi HF-14 greifen, jeweils mit einer Shroud davor.


----------



## der_Kief (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



thoast3 schrieb:


> In diesem Fall würde ich zu den Noiseblocker NB-Eloop B14-PS oder Fractal Venturi HF-14 greifen, jeweils mit einer Shroud davor.


Die Fractal's sehen schon mal interessant aus. Die Noiseblocker sind dann doch ein wenig teuer 
Sind die vorgeschlagenen Lüfter nur in Verbindung mit einer Shroud eine Empfehlung oder auch ohne ? Möchte eigentlich keine Shroud's verbauen.
Sonst noch Vorschläge ?


----------



## thoast3 (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Sagen wir es so: Die Shroud macht sie deutlich besser 

Nun, deine Ansprüche sind sehr hoch, und dazu sind nicht viele Lüfter kompatibel. Mein letzter Vorschlag ist der Noctua NF-A14, den du auch ohne Shroud betreiben kannst. Aber die Farbe gefällt halt nicht jedem.


----------



## Narbennarr (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kannst auf jeden Fall auch ohne Probieren. Auf einem Radi sind ja zu den Lamellen ohnehin ein paar mm (5 oder 6) Abstand, Phanteks PH-F140SP  und Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-14  sind auch eine empfehlung 



thoast3 schrieb:


> Sagen wir es so: Die Shroud macht sie deutlich besser
> 
> Nun, deine Ansprüche sind sehr hoch, und dazu sind nicht viele Lüfter kompatibel. Mein letzter Vorschlag ist der Noctua NF-A14, den du auch ohne Shroud betreiben kannst. Aber die Farbe gefällt halt nicht jedem.




Wenn er per Spannung regeln will ist der Noctua nicht so dralle


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*

Frohes Neues zusammen! 

Saugend sind die eLoops und Venturis [ohne Shroud] eigentlich nicht die besten Kandidaten.
Da würde ich ebenfalls eher zu anderen, drucklastigen Designs wie etwa dem der NF-A14, F140SP oder auch GP-14 (X2) raten. Wenn das Braun der Noctuas nicht gefällt, dann könnte man sich auch die Corsair ML Pro mal näher ansehen. Die sind tenendziell allerdings eher Design-Lüfter und nicht unbedingt die Leisesten ihrer Art. Ähnlich wären auch noch die Thermalright TY-147A  bzw. 147B (neuere Revision mit "FDB"-Lager). Die neueren "B sollen wohl auch sehr laufruhig sein. Ansonsten gäbe es von Phanteks natürlich auch noch die  F140MP, die dann allerdings schon seeehr drucklastig konstruiert sind und daher auch etwas an Luftdurchsatz einbüßen.
Allein von der Lautstärke ausgehend wären vor allem die Silent Wings 3 zu nennen.
*
Edit:*
Hab gerade gesehen, dass per Spannung geregelt werden soll. Dann fällt der Großteil der Empfehlungen leider weg :/
Höchstens die ML Pro ließen sich (trotz PWM) noch ganz gut per Spannung regeln, der Rest leider eher nicht.



CompuChecker schrieb:


> Ich werde am Montag meine A14 Pwm gegen A14 ULN austauschen.
> 
> Die PWM vibrieren und Dröhnen, dass ist nicht auszuhalten. Selbst meine  Freundin hat sich beschwert warum das jetzt so unangenehm  klingt...


Ist mir letztens auch nochmal  aufgefallen. Bei näherer Betrachtung sind die NF-A14 PWM schon recht  brummig. Meiner leidet sogar unter einem ständig an- und abschwellendem  Brummen.
Vor wenigen Wochen hat ein User auf CB von ähnlichen Problemen berichtet.

Würde  mich auf jeden Fall brennend interessieren, ob die Non-PWM / 3-Pin  Variante da deutlich ruhiger läuft. Hab zur Zeit ja nur die Redux und  iPPC hier 
Bitte unbedingt Rückmeldung geben!


----------



## Neon_xD (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo Jungs,

So ich habe nun meine Redux eingebaut habe aber mit der PWM Lüfter also Die *Noctua NF-P14s *Probleme !!!

FanXpert 2 von ASUS bekommt den einfach nicht runtergeregelt ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Anderen passen, im BIOS ist auch auf Auto Mode eingestellt (Also 4PIN PWM) Wenn ich auf DC stellen dann regelt er mehr runter jedoch habe ich dann mit den 3x 120mm Probleme !!
Die 3 sind an einem 3x 3Pin zu 1x 1Pin Adapter von Phobya angeschlossen die PWM an 2x 4Pin zu 1x 4 Pin.

So ich habe jetzt die CPU Lüfter nicht mehr auf einem Adapter sondern direkt an CPU_FAN & CPU_OPT -> Funktioniert auch.
Jedoch habe jetzt das Problem das ich die 3x 120 die per Adapter and CHA_2 nur mehr bis 800 Regeln kann also 80% -.-*


Ich verstehe dass nicht ;(


----------



## Neon_xD (2. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Oke habe das hinbekommen, habe die CHA_FAN 2 (3x 120mm) mit CHA_FAN 3 (2x 140mm) gewechselt nur sind alle bis auf 30 - 40 % Regelbar (260RPM - 1200 / 1500)
Ich lasse die Lüfter nun mal über Nacht einlaufen bei voller Drehzahl.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Bei den Boards vor Z87 muss man gucken, welcher Anschluss PWM hat und welcher nicht. Asus hat erst ab Z97 durchgehend wechselbare Anschlüsse verbaut (und ist damit bis dato allein!).
In der AiSuite ist es auch immer hilfreich mal ne Lüfterabstimmung zu machen, das lotet die Drehzahlen aus.

Wie siehts mit Klackern aus?


----------



## Neon_xD (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kein Klackern hörbar, alles Leise .. ich habe das mit der Lüfterabstimmung öfter gemacht ich habe nur mehr zwei Adapter sonst alles direkt !!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

wie verhält es sich wenn du im BIOS, ohne die AI Suite, regelst?
Kannst du nochmal genau auflisten was du wo dran hast, inkl Lüftermodell? Sorry bin krank und hab grad net alles aufm Schirm


----------



## Neon_xD (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Drehen kurz auf, und werden dann Leise !

BIOS ist CPU + OPT auf Leise und Advanced eingestellt (für 4PIN PWM) mit einem 2 Adapter auf CPU funktioniert das nicht mit der regelung.

Am CPU + OPT sind Jeweils die NF-P14r redux-1500 PWM installiert
Am CHA_1 ist der Back Lüfter  1x Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 (140mm)
Am CHA_2 sind die Top Lüfter  2x 1x Noctua NF-P14s redux-1200 (140mm)mit einem 2x 4Pin auf 1x 4Pin Adapter
Am CHA_3 sind die Front Lüfter 3x Noctua NF-S12B redux-1200 (120mm) mit einem 3x 3Pin auf 1x 3Pin Adapter



Ich musste CHA_2 mit CHA_3 ändern, ich hatte das Gefühl CHA_2 konnte nicht alle 3 Steuern per Adapter
Außerdem wie oben beschrieben, muss ich auch CPU mit Adapter in CPU + OPT wechseln damit der überhaupt Steuerbar ist.

Aktuell hat AISuite folgende Steuerung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ok angeschlossen ist es Prinzip richtig. Der CPU und CPU Opt anschluss beherrscht als einziges PWM.
Was aber total unsinnig ist, ist die Geschichte mit den Adaptern, erklärt sich mir auch gerade einfach nicht^^ Was genau sind das für welche?


----------



## Neon_xD (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

1x Phobya 3Pin Molex auf 3x 3Pin Molex 60cm, Adapter schwarz, 60 cm
1x Phobya Y-Kabel 4Pin PWM 2x 4Pin PWM 10cm - Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Ansonsten kann ich nicht so viele Lüfter anschließen


----------



## Narbennarr (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

die kabel kenne ich und hatte keine probleme und ohne die geht es? sind bei den kabel vlt zufällig fälschlicherweise an jedem Anschluss alle pins  belegt?


----------



## Neon_xD (3. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Nur bei CPU gehts ohne denn Adapter mit regelt er nicht runter (wie soll ich bei 4Pin falsch anschließen )
Beim Top & Front gehts jetzt mit Adapter musste da aber CHA_2 & 3 tauschen , Und auch da sind sie so angesteckt wie es sein soll.

Habe grad getestet geht jetzt wie es schein.


----------



## Stuart0610 (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Gibt es eigentlich ein gutes Programm für die Lüftersteuerung außer Speedfan (ist mir zu kompliziert)?


----------



## Kusanar (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein gutes Programm für die Lüftersteuerung außer Speedfan (ist mir zu kompliziert)?



Würd mich auch interessieren... such für den neuen Alten von meiner Freudin noch was simples für das Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Rev. 6. Die CPU-Lüfter scheinen sich da vom Mainboard alleine aus nicht zu regeln, obwohl 4-Pin-Anschluss und PWM-Lüfter.


----------



## BigJango (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: [PCGHX] 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016 / DerKabelbinder*

Danke für den sehr umfangreichen Test. Hat mir bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung für neu Case Lüfter sehr geholfen. Meine schrapelden Noiseblocker Black Silent werden durch Fractal Venturi ersetzt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Stuart0610 schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich ein gutes Programm für die  Lüftersteuerung außer Speedfan (ist mir zu kompliziert)?



Gute Frage.
Arbeite selbst eigentich nur mit externen Lösungen.
Für Notebooks kenne ich noch NBFC. Aber bei Desktop-Boards... da ist man wohl leider auf die Grütze angewiesen, die einem vom Hersteller bereitgestellt wird 



Kusanar schrieb:


> Würd mich auch interessieren... such für den neuen Alten von meiner Freudin noch was simples für das Gigabyte GA-78LMT-USB3 Rev. 6. Die CPU-Lüfter scheinen sich da vom Mainboard alleine aus nicht zu regeln, obwohl 4-Pin-Anschluss und PWM-Lüfter.


Sicher, dass es keine Fake-PWM-Header sind?


----------



## Kusanar (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es keine Fake-PWM-Header sind?



Äh, nö  Ich komm leider nicht mal ins BIOS rein dank Billigheimer-USB-Keyboard ... Ich mach mal Recherche heute Abend.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (4. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*

Hab gerade mal nachgesehen.
Laut Gigabyte sei sowohl der CPU- als auch der Gehäuse-Anschluss vollwertig PWM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Lüftersteuerung:

> CPU/System Smart FAN Control Enables or disables the fan speed control function. Enabled allows the fan to run at different speed according to the temperature. You can adjust the fan speed with EasyTune based on system requirements. If disabled, CPU fan runs at full speed.full speed. (Default: Enabled)


​Müsstest du mal schauen, ob es softwareseitig per EasyTune funktioniert 
GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-78LMT-USB3 (rev. 6.0)


----------



## Kusanar (5. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke Kabelbinder, hab ich gestern auch noch rausgefunden dass der wohl PWM hat. Muss wohl mal eine alte PS2-Tastatur rauskramen und ins Bios schauen, ob ich da was einstellen kann. Wenn es da nicht klappt, lade ich mir das Easytune runter 

Mit dem Splitter für die 2 Lüfter am Cryorig R1 Universal sollte es eigentlich klappen, auf meinem Testboard damals hat er jedenfalls mit PWM funktioniert.

Edith sagt: Smart Fan Control ist an. Bringt leider nix, die Lüfter laufen immer auf ca. 1600 rpm und drosseln auch nicht (oder laufen mal schneller). Bleibt mir also nur noch der Griff in die Bastelkiste oder zur Herstellersoftware  Danke trotzdem.


----------



## Yoghurtsan (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo ,

Ersteinmal....ein Dickes.....Wow für die Arbeit die "Kabelbinder" hier reingesteckt hat. Einfach Wahnsinn.
Natürlich auch an alle die hier im Thread mitgewirkt haben. Sorry, aber bei Seite 20+ bin ich iwo ausgestiegen 

Eigentlich wollte ich "nur" einen Gehäuselüfter haben, hab aber gemerkt, dass es Sinn macht das ganze mal vernünftig anzugehen. Daher wäre es super, wenn ihr mich als Einsteiger in dem Bereich unterstützen könntet ))

Meine Anforderungen:
Wichtig ist mir ein solides Lüftungskonzept. Es sollte vorwiegend leise sein, aber auch die nötigen Ressourcen mitbringen, wenn ich mal in der Zukunft übertakten möchte.  


Meine Konfiguration sieht folgendermaßen aus:

* ASROCK z87 Extreme 4 
                   - 2 x CPU Fan connectors (1 x 4-pin, 1 x 3-pin)
                   - 3 x Chassis Fan connectors (1 x 4-pin, 2 x 3-pin)
                   - 1 x Power Fan connector (3-pin)

* i5 4670 CPU
                   - 1 x Coolermaster CPU-Kühler mit 120er Fan

* BE Quiet Dark Power Pro p6 530W
                    - Anschlüsse für 3 Gehäuse Lüfter (Temperatur geregelt), je 3-Pin und 4-Pin Molex

* Fractal Define R5 (grad bestellt)
                    - Lüftersteuerung für 3 Lüfter, 2 ab Werk schon belegt.

* Radeon R9 2xx (weiß nicht mehr genau ob 280 oder 290)
* SSD an der Rückseite, 4-5 HDDs in den HDD-Käfigen


Meine Idee:
* Frontlüfter: Fractal Venturi HF-14 (wurde ja mehrmals empfohlen), den würde ich an den verbliebenen Anschluss der Lüftersteuerung des Gehäuses anbinden. 

* Oben:  da bin ich mir noch nicht sicher, so wie ich das hier verstanden habe, sind die technischen Anforderungen an einen horizontal platzierten Lüfter umso höher, so dass andere Modelle hier sinnvoller sein können. Anderseits sollte ich ja nach Möglichkeit bei einer Marke bleiben, was für einen weiteren Fractal HF-14 spricht. Was meint ihr? 
Unabhängig vom Modell, sollte ich den Lüfter eher an die Lüftersteuerung des Netzteils oder des Mainboards anschließen? 

* Seitenteil: Hier sehe ich keinen Bedarf. Ich vermute der zusätzliche obere Gehäuselüfter wird zielführender sein. Liege ich da vielleicht falsch? 

* CPU: Mit dem Coolermaster Kühler bin ich insoweit zufrieden, allerdings ist meine jetztige Konfiguration alles andere als leise. Ich dachte daran, zumindest den 120er Fan auszutauschen. Oder für die Kühlung noch einen weiteren dranzuhängen. Mein Mainboard bietet ja die Möglichkeit. Habt ihr hierzu eine Empfehlung? 

Wie ihr seht, stehe ich bei meiner Entscheidungsfindung noch etwas auf dem Schlauch. Eure Hilfe würde mich sicherlich weiterbringen. 

MfG Tom


----------



## Narbennarr (29. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Anforderungen an einen horizontalen Lüfter sind in dem Sinne größer, das die Lager dort häuiger zu Nebengeräuschen neigen. Die Anforderungen an die Förderleistung sind davon erstmal unabhängig. Das R5 hat keinen restirktiven Deckel, so dass hier auch keine größere Druckstabilität nötig ist.
Die HF-14 haben sehr gute Lager und sind zu dem rückseitig magnetisch stabilisiert, da macht die Ausrichtung nicht viel aus.

Über das Netzteil würde ich nicht steuern, da die Steuerung nur von der Auslastung des Netzteils abhängt. Das sagt aber nichts über die Temperaturen im System aus. Davon ab ist das P6 nun wirklich kein empfehlenswertes NT, das du sicherlich irgendwann tauschen werden musst.

Seitenlüfter lässt du, lass die Seite lieber geschlossen 

Steuerung über das Gehäuse ist natürlich nötig, aber sehr unflexibel. Du musst dann immer selbst Hand anlegen. Dazu gehört das austesten, was sich wie rentiert. Über das Mainboard wäre das ganze dynamischer. Mit 4-5 HDDs baust du die Front natürlich auch nett zu...


----------



## Yoghurtsan (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@ Nabennarr

vielen Dank für deine Unterstützung.
Dann werde ich gleich zwei der HF-14 bestellen. Einen vorne und einen oben, das passt dann.
Bzgl. der HDDs, ich muss die nicht wirklich einbauen, wollte Sie halt eher im Gehäuse "lagern" den Zugriff darauf benötige ich eher selten. Ich werde Sie auch nur bei Bedarf anschließen. Vlt. einmal im Monat als Backup meines NAS.  

Bei der Lüftersteuerung sollte ich also alles vom Mainboard managen lassen. Um alle Lüfter (auch die beiden Gehäuselüfter) anzusteuern. Brauche ich dann einen Adapter.
Hier
BitFenix Adapter , 60 cm silber/schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
habe ich einen 3Pin-auf 3x 3Pin von Bitfenix gefunden. In der Amazon Rezension schreibt ein Käufer, dass die Drehzahl aller Lüfter runter geht. Bei der CPU vlt. ein Problem. Bei den Gehäuselüfter sollte es doch irrelevant sein, oder irre ich mich hier?

Habt ihr ggfs. anderen Adapter, die ihr eher empfehlen würdet?

Thx 

MfG Tom


----------



## Narbennarr (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Käfige des R5 sind modular. Ich würde daher einen Käfig (den oberen am besten) mit HDDs bestückt ausbauen und in den Schrank legen. Wenn du sie brauchst, kann du den Käfig einfach wieder "einbauen". Einbauen ist dabei eigentlich zu viel gesagt, da du den einfach nur reinschieben musst. So hast du einen deutlich besseren Airflow, was die GPU dir danken sollte 

Bei den Adapterkabeln ist es natürlich so, dass alle daran angeschlossenen Lüfter zusammen geregelt werden. Den CPU-Lüfter schließt du daher am besten separat an Mainboard an. Die Gehäuselüfter einfach an den Adapter.


----------



## Yoghurtsan (31. Januar 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@Narbennarr

Ach ok Danke, ich warte ja noch auf das Gehäuse, konnte ich mir halt noch nicht anschauen. Werde es dann aber so machen. Ab in Käfig und in den Schrank 
Den Adapter von Bitfenix bestelle ich gleich mit.

Hast Du vielleicht noch eine Empfehlung für einen CPU Lüfter, sollte dann ein PWM 4-Pin 120mm sein ?


----------



## rapidclean (6. März 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

*@DerKabelbinder

Hab da mal eine Frage zu den Be Quiet Silent Wing 3 140mm.
Die gibts ja in einer normalen und in einer HighSpeed Variante.
Wenn ich ich beide bei 800 rpm betreibe sind die dann gleich Laut?

Danke für deine Hilfe*


----------



## DerKabelbinder (6. März 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



rapidclean schrieb:


> @DerKabelbinder
> 
> Hab da mal eine Frage zu den Be Quiet Silent Wing 3 140mm.
> Die gibts ja in einer normalen und in einer HighSpeed Variante.
> ...


Mechanisch sind die Modelle soweit ich weiß ja schonmal identisch. 
Müssten bei gleicher Drehzahl theoretisch also gleich laut sein. Denke auch mal, dass sich BQ da keine Patzer erlauben wird.




Yoghurtsan schrieb:


> Hast Du vielleicht noch eine Empfehlung für einen CPU Lüfter, sollte dann ein PWM 4-Pin 120mm sein ?


Hat sich dein Anliegen bereits geklärt?


----------



## zwergimpc (16. März 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

hallo bräuchte auch mal eure hilfe, möchte mir demnächst im zuge eines komponenten updates eine erweiterbare wakü holen. dabei spekuliere ich auf einen mo-ra 3 lt lösung und suche dafür die optimalen lüfter.  bis dato möchte ich die lüfter per aquaero 6 LT ansteuern, sollte ich dort dann pwm lüfter nutzen oder spannungsregulierte (pwm klackern) und wenn ja welche. sw3 werden öfter genannt, oder doch noctua NF-P14s  oder venturi HF14?! möchte natürlich die eierlegende vollmichsau. leise, performent. bin bei dem thema neu und für jeden tipp dankbar.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (16. März 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hex zwergimpc,
für den MO-RA3 würde ich dir persönlich die NF-A14, NF-P14, Silent Wings 3 oder F140SP empfehlen. Von den Noctua am besten gleich die A14, die sind nämlich sehr druckstark und haben gummierte Ecken inklusive. Bei den P14 liegen nur solche Gummi-Pins bei, bei den Redux (Budget-Serie) leider gar nichts. Die SW3 sind ebenfalls sehr druckstark und leise. Schließen mit dem Rahmen zwar immernoch nicht vollständig ab. Bei der Fläche wird das aber wohl kaum zum Flaschenhals werden. Als günstigere Silent-Empfehlung könnte man auch noch die F140SP von Phanteks heranziehen. Die klingen in meinen Ohren ähnlich brummig wie die NF-A14, produzieren ansonsten (neben der Strömung selbstverständlich) keinerlei Nebengeräusche.

Die Wahl würde ich ruhig von der Optik und dem Preis abhängig machen.

PS: prinzipiell könnte man auch über die eLoop B14 nachdenken. Da die jedoch immernoch etwas unter dem Dröhnen leiden, welches seit den B12 bekannt ist, würde ich die nicht als absolut kompromisslos bezeichnen wollen.


----------



## Meroveus (21. März 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



zwergimpc schrieb:


> dabei spekuliere ich auf einen mo-ra 3 lt lösung und suche dafür die optimalen lüfter.  möchte natürlich die eierlegende vollmichsau. leise, performent. bin bei dem thema neu und für jeden tipp dankbar.



Noiseblocker PK-1 wäre meine Empfehlung. Im Thread werden aber auch noch andere angeboten.

MoRa 3 420 welche Lüfter würdet ihr empfehlen ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. März 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Qualitativ haben mich die BlackSilentPro bisher nicht so umgehauen. Das Lager ist m.E. recht klackeranfällig.
Hab in sen letzten Monaten (insbesondere auf CB) auch von vielen Nutzern gelesen, die ebenfalls Probleme mit ihren BlackSilents hatten. Bei vielen Nutzern wurden sie nach einiger Zeit wesentlich lauter.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (1. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Klasse Arbeit. Den Thread aber leider zu spät gesehen, sonst hätte ich mir den folgenden Kauf sparen können. 

War eigentlich auf der Suche nach Lüftern für meinen Mo-Ra 420 und habe gestern bei Amazon 9 X Noctua NF-P14s redux 1200 bestellt. Heute angekommen, verbaut...alle 9 klackern unerträglich. Der Mo-Ra steht unterm Tisch, ca. 1,20m entfernt von meinem Kopf. Habe noch nie Lüfter gehabt, die so laute Nebengeräusche von sich geben. Dachte schon die 120mm EK Varder Predator F4 auf der AiO klackern laut, aber die Noctua übertreffen das nochmal deutlich. Selbst die billigen Yate Loon die ich hier noch liegen habe sind leiser. Zwar leichte Schleifgeräusche, aber immer noch erträglich. Eigentlich haben alle Lüfter die ich hier habe (Alpenföhn Blue Vortex, Phanteks F140SP, Silent/Shadow Wings 2, eLoop B14-2) deutlich weniger Nebengeräusche als die Noctua. 

Bin bei dem Preis und dafür das sie von Noctua kommen doch sehr enttäuscht. Hatte da bessere Qualität erwartet. 

Besteht Hoffnung auf Besserung wenn sie eingelaufen sind? Nach 2 Stunden mit maximaler Drehzahl (12V), konnte ich noch keine Verbesserung feststellen. Werde sie noch ein paar Stunden bei 12V laufen lassen, aber habe wenig Hoffnung das es besser wird.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hey LiFaD,

einen ähnlichen Eindruck hatte ich auch von meinen drei P14s. Selbst nach zweimaligem Umtausch konnte ich immernoch deutliche Lagergeräusche ausmachen, die ich von einem Noctua so nicht erwartet hätte. Es sind für Noctua-Verhältnisse zwar auch nur "Budget"-Lüfter. Andererseits darf man bei dem Preis und zugleich dem Fehlen sämtlichen Zubehörs aber denke ich mal doch eine gewisse Zuverlässigkeit erwarten. Entgegen den meisten Meinungen hier im Foum kann ich die Redux in Sachen Lautstärke persönlich jedoch nicht als absolut unproblematisch einstufen. Alle drei erzeug(t)en leider ein unregelmäßiges, knarzend-schleifenes Geräusch. Nicht wirklich laut, aber für einen Lüfter in der Preisklasse meines Erachtens doch eher unangemessen. 
Aufgrund der vielen Meldungen von Nutzern, die mit ihren Redux absolut zufrieden sind und keinerlei solcher Geräusche festellen konnten, bin ich eigentlich davon ausgegangen, dass ich drei mal massives Pech hatte. Mit deinem Post kommt die Sache dann aber natürlich wieder etwas ins Rollen. Gleich neun fehlerhafte Modelle sind nicht ohne...

Wie dem auch sei.
Merklich leiser habe ich die Redux auch nach einem längeren Einlaufen bei 12V nicht bekommen. Den letzten hatte ich sogar rund 1 1/2 Tage durchlaufen lassen. Das Schleifen ist dabei nicht gänzlich verschwunden, trat lediglich etwas seltener auf.

Wenn du auf der Suche nach bedingungslos leisen Lüftern bist, dann würde ich es vielleicht nochmal mit ein paar Silent Wings oder den normalen, brauen NF versuchen. In letzter Zeit bin ich eigentlich auch von dem Phanteks F140SP wieder ganz angetant. Der erzeugt bei mir nach wie vor keine merklichen Nebengeräusche. Neben einem dumpfen Brummen ist eigentlich nur die Strömung hörbar. _Kleine Randnotiz_: vergleichen würde ich sie übrigens nicht mit dem, was Phanteks seinen Gehäusen als Bundle beilegt. Zwischen den Serienlüftern und jenen, die Retail angeboten werden, scheint es signifikante, qualitative Unterscheide zu geben.


----------



## LiFaD1203 (1. April 2017)

*140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Jap dachte eigentlich auch das man da von Noctua mehr erwarten kann, auch in diesem Preissegment. Denn eigentlich hört man ja sonst nur gutes. Bisher hat mich von Noctua nur die Farbgebung abgehalten. Deswegen hatte ich jetzt bei den grauen einfach mal zugeschlagen. 

Habe extra alle 9 einzeln getestet und ausnahmslos jeder klackert. Der eine vielleicht ein bisschen weniger als der andere, aber keiner ist auch nur ansatzweise frei von Nebengeräuschen. 

OK schade. Dann werde ich die wahrscheinlich wieder demontieren und zurück schicken. 

Das mit den Phanteks Lüftern ist mir auch aufgefallen. Habe hier 3 F140SP Retail und 3 aus einem Gehäuse. Die aus dem Gehäuse bekomme ich nur auf eine minimale Drehzahl von ca. 650 rpm, dann gehen sie aus. Außerdem leichte Schleifgeräusche. Die einzeln gekauften gehen auf knapp 450 runter, keine Nebengeräusche und haben an den Ecken zusätzlich noch Gummi zur Entkoppelung. Werde dann wohl noch 6 von denen kaufen und die auf den Mo-Ra schnallen. [emoji6]


----------



## iP Man (2. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche 140 mm Gehäuselüfter ich mir kaufen soll, 

Brauche 5 Gehäuselüfter und zwar  2 Vorne um Luft reinzublassen, der Rest wird rausgesaugt und zwar 2 Unten und 1 Hinten. 

Denke Silent Wings 2 müsste reichen oder? ODER Eneloop, Noiseblocker, Noctua, Thermalright , Corsair und viele andere.... i need help


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Welches Gehäuse?
Gibt es spezielle optische Vorstellungen? Budget egal?
Wie empfindlich bist du gegenüber Lager-/Motoren-Geräuschen, oder stört meist eher die Strömung?


----------



## iP Man (2. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Welches Gehäuse?
> Gibt es spezielle optische Vorstellungen? Budget egal?
> Wie empfindlich bist du gegenüber Lager-/Motoren-Geräuschen, oder stört meist eher die Strömung?



Gehäuse: Corsair Carbide Clear 600C
Budget: keine ahnung, würde die Lüfter eh gebraucht kaufen. 20€ für ein Lüfter sehe ich nicht ein 

Es müssen auch nicht die leisesten der Welt sein, aber auch nicht so krass hörbar.

So Middle- High Bereich...

Bin Lager-/Motoren Geräusch empfindlich


----------



## v3nom (3. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Intake: SW2 oder SW3
Exhaust: eLoop

Der eLoop ist unglaublich leise wenn der Ansaugbereich frei ist.


----------



## iP Man (3. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



v3nom schrieb:


> Intake: SW2 oder SW3
> Exhaust: eLoop
> 
> Der eLoop ist unglaublich leise wenn der Ansaugbereich frei ist.



Exhaust = warme luft raus ? 

Naja 6cm is der Ansaugbereich frei drinnen, danach kommt der fette CPU be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3.

Eloop B14-1  oder  B14-PS ?


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (3. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



LiFaD1203 schrieb:


> Klasse Arbeit. Den Thread aber leider zu spät gesehen, sonst hätte ich mir den folgenden Kauf sparen können.
> 
> War eigentlich auf der Suche nach Lüftern für meinen Mo-Ra 420 und habe gestern bei Amazon 9 X Noctua NF-P14s redux 1200 bestellt. Heute angekommen, verbaut...alle 9 klackern unerträglich. Der Mo-Ra steht unterm Tisch, ca. 1,20m entfernt von meinem Kopf. Habe noch nie Lüfter gehabt, die so laute Nebengeräusche von sich geben. Dachte schon die 120mm EK Varder Predator F4 auf der AiO klackern laut, aber die Noctua übertreffen das nochmal deutlich. Selbst die billigen Yate Loon die ich hier noch liegen habe sind leiser. Zwar leichte Schleifgeräusche, aber immer noch erträglich. Eigentlich haben alle Lüfter die ich hier habe (Alpenföhn Blue Vortex, Phanteks F140SP, Silent/Shadow Wings 2, eLoop B14-2) deutlich weniger Nebengeräusche als die Noctua.
> 
> ...



Rein Interessehalber: Ist das die PWM Version? ich kann bei meine 9 Redux 900rpm Variante nichts dergleichen feststellen, laufen aber auch nur auf 450rpm.


----------



## v3nom (3. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



iP Man schrieb:


> Exhaust = warme luft raus ?
> 
> Naja 6cm is der Ansaugbereich frei drinnen, danach kommt der fette CPU be quiet! Dark Rock Pro 3.
> 
> Eloop B14-1  oder  B14-PS ?



Ja genau, exhaust = herausblasend (aus dem Gehäuse raus). Alles ab 10mm Platz ist super ausreichend für den eLoop. Der PS ist die PWM Version und geht bei mir nicht unter 450rpm, der B14-1 ist mit max 600rpm super, wenn du ihn nicht regeln willst. Ich nutze auf meinem MoRa die PS-Version und im Gehäuse den B14-2, da ich den super per Spannung regeln kann.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Mit Ansaugbereich ist die Seite direkt vor dem Lüfter gemeint. Also jene, an dem sich die Nabe (nicht das Etikett samt Querstreben) befindet. An der Stelle sollten die eLoop mindestens 10mm Freiraum zur nächsten Barriere haben, damit sie kein verstärktes Luftrauschen verursachen. Vorne und unten würdest du die Lüfter als Intake ja eigentlich direkt hinter einem Gitter bzw. Filter montieren. Die eLoop kämen hier wenn, dann also nur mit Abstandhalter (Lüftervorkammer / Shroud) infrage, wenn sie ihr volles Potenzial ausschöpfen sollen. Hinten, also pustend, muss man sich dahingehen eigentlich keinerlei sorgen machen.

Persönlich würde ich für das Szenario ebenfalls die Silent Wings (vorzugsweise 3) vorschlagen. Hinten könnte man auch noch einen eLoop reinsetzen. In dem Fall würde sich die Klangcharakterstik allerdings vermischen. Und die finde ich bei den eLoop _persönlich_ auch gar nicht mal so angenehm. Je nachdem, auf welcher Drehzahl man sie laufen lässt bzw. wie oft sie von der Steuerung hoch- und runtergeregelt werden, können sie nämlich schonmal ein heulendes Summen von sich geben. Das Phänomen besteht schon seit den 120mm eLoop und wurde von NB bisher noch nicht behoben...
Den einen stört es gar nicht, der andere schmeisst sie direkt wieder aus dem Rechner. Da scheiden sich die Geister. Aus persönlicher Erfahrung kann ich jedoch versichern, dass die Silent Wings in den Belangen deutlich unkritischer sind. Eine direkt einheitliche Bestückung mit den SW3 würde sich da meines Erachtens also durchaus lohnen.


----------



## iP Man (3. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Habe mein Gehäuse mal von innen fotografiert, damit ihr euch es besser vorstellen könnt.
Vorne sind die Original Lüfter und hinten ein LED Lüfter von Corsair. Hatte bereits unten auch 2 Corsair LED Lüfter, die ich wieder entfernt bzw. verkauft habe.
LED Lüfter ist überhaupt nicht mein Ding.... ich würde eher LED Stripes einbauen mit  Fernbedienung.

Die unteren haben rausgeblassen wie der hintere, was ich hoffe richtig war.

Was würdes du/ihr tun ?

Habe auch schon mit den Gedanken gespielt den Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 gegen eine Wakü mit Radiator zu tauschen, obwohl der Luftkühler spitze ist... ach ich weiß selber nicht mehr was ich will 
Gibt es eine Wakü oder Luftkühler die nochmal 15° weniger kühlen kann, ?  

Der i7-5820k wird schon schön warm....


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Eine WaKü würde sich eigentlich nur als Custom lohnen. Da könnte man dann auch die GPU mit einbeziehen, die ja aktuell nur durch ein Referenz-Design gekühlt wird.
Der Unterschied zwischen einem DRP3 und einer AiO wäre marginal. Da würde ich allein aufgrund der billigen Pumpen schon nicht umsteigen wollen.

Bei der derzeitigen Konfiguration hast du wohl das Problem, dass die Abwärme der CPU unmittelbar eigentlich nur durch den etwas tiefer gelegenen 140mm im Heck abgeführt wird. Ein weiterer Exhaust-Lüfter im Boden wäre möglich. Der würde die Wärme dann aber Richtung Boden drücken, was eigentlich eher minder effizient ist. Andernfalls könnte man die gesamte Strömung auch umdrehen, sodass du von unten-hinten nach vorne schaufelst. 

So wie Corsair das Gehäuse designt hat, würde ich eigentlich interpretieren, dass es für eine Custom-Wasserkühlung mit dem Prinzip unten(-rechts) rein und links raus konzipiert wurde.
*
PS:*
hier mal ganz schlampig illustriert, wie ich mir die Belüftung bei den derzeitigen Komponenten vorstellen würde:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



1. Abb.:
links rein und rechts-unten raus; GPU und PSU kriegen wohl noch etwas vom frontseitigen Luftstrom ab

2. Abb.:
rechts-unten rein und links raus; GPU und PSU müssen die Luft von unten (über das Gehäuse der GPU) hinweg beziehen

Für den CPU-Kühler wäre die zweite Variante womöglich besser, da die Abwärme nicht zum Fußboden hin abgeführt werden muss. Da müsste man dann nur schauen, in wie fern GPU und PSU noch hinterherkommen. Die werden bei der Standard-Konfig natürlich direkter mit Frischluft versorgt, ziehen daher womöglich auch etwas weniger Abluft von der CPU.

Am besten wäre es hier meiner Meinung nach wirklich, auf eine Custom-WaKü umzusteigen, bei der man dann einen Radiator unten und einen nach vorne verlegt.


----------



## JustBrainless (3. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Richtig viele Informationen danke dafür!


----------



## LiFaD1203 (4. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Morgoth-Aut schrieb:


> Rein Interessehalber: Ist das die PWM Version? ich kann bei meine 9 Redux 900rpm Variante nichts dergleichen feststellen, laufen aber auch nur auf 450rpm.



Nein war nicht die PWM Version.


----------



## v3nom (5. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Welcher Abstand sollte zwischen 140er eLoop und Lüftergittern im Ansaugbereich eingehalten werden?
Habe meinen Mora mit den eLoops in einem Phobya Radiator Stand eingebaut, welcher ein schönes grobes Hexx-Gitter hat. Zwischen Lüfter und Gitter sind aktuell 2 Gummiunterlegscheiben Abstand, was 2-3mm Abstand entsprechen sollte.
Leider sind die eLoops jetzt doch leicht höhrbar bei 450rpm, wohingegen sie ohne Gitter nahezu lautlos waren.
Nochmal 4mm Abstand könnte ich wahrscheinlich mit mehr Unterlegscheiben erreichen, aber würde sich das lohnen oder ist dann der Abstand immernoch zu nah?


----------



## Icedaft (5. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ab 1cm soll ausreichen. In deinem Fall hilft wohl nur ausprobieren.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die 140-mm-Modelle brauchen je nach Hindernis circa 1 cm Vorkammer, damit sich die Geräuschcharakteristik nicht deutlich verwändert und mindestens 5 mm, damit es nicht messbar lauter wird. Aber bei 450 U/min sind die Anforderungen etwas geringer. Die Unterlegscheiben würde ich definitiv ausprobieren, von zwei auf sechs Millimetern ist es ein großer und möglicherweise ausreichender Sprung.


----------



## v3nom (5. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ok, dann schaue ich mal. Evtl nehme ich dann direkt Abstandshülsen.


----------



## Chukku (5. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Auch wenn das Thema schon ein "paar Seiten" alt ist, nochmal zu den klackernden Noctua Lüftern:

Die gleiche Erfahrung hab ich mit den 120mm NF-F12 ppc industrial Lüftern gemacht.
Wegen der schwarzen Farbe hab ich mir davon 6 Stück für Radiatoren zugelegt, nachdem ich schon 2 NF-F12 (non-ppc) hatte und von denen begeistert war/bin.

Aber die industrial Variante tickert so unerträglich vor sich hin, dass ich alle 6 jetzt gegen eLoops tauschen werde.
Übrigens glaube ich, dass es am Antrieb und nicht am Lager liegt. Wenn ich sie sehr langsam laufen lasse und mein Ohr ganz dicht ranhalte, kann ich deutlich ein "elektrisch klingendes" "Tick" bei ca. jeder 2ten Wellenumdrehung hören. (ca. 2 Pro Sekunde bei 250 rpm). Wenn ich bei hoher Drehzahl das Kabel ziehe, ist das Geräusch sofort weg, obwohl der Lüfter noch nachläuft.

Die normalen NF-F12 und NF-P12, die ich sonst noch habe, zeigen nicht das geringste Anzeichen von diesem Problem.... aber die sind halt hellbraun ... :/
Alle oben beschriebenen Varianten sind übrigens PWM.

Ich hab grad ausserdem drei NF-S12 redux 700 auf dem Postweg zu mir.. hoffentlich haben die nicht das gleiche Problem, wie die NF-P14 Redux + NF-F12 PPC.

Seltsam, dass es augenscheinlich Noctua Lüfter gibt, die dieses Problem überhaupt nicht haben, während es bei anderen Modellen immer auftritt.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (5. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die industrial PPC sind in der Tat nicht gerade bekannt dafür, sonderlich laufruhig zu sein. Das liegt nicht zuletzt daran, dass sie eigentlich für einen ganz anderen Markt konzipiert wurden (wie es der Name ja schon nahelegt ).
Das Problem des verstärkten Tickens könnte auch mit den noch nicht ganz ausgereiften 6-Pol-Motoren zusammenhängen.

Mit den "normalen" (braunen) Noctuas ist man aber eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite. Die erzeugen bis auf ein gewisses Brummen meist eigentlich keine weiteren Nebengeräusche.


----------



## Chukku (5. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Mit den "normalen" (braunen) Noctuas ist man aber eigentlich auf der sicheren Seite. Die erzeugen bis auf ein gewisses Brummen meist eigentlich keine weiteren Nebengeräusche.



deswegen finde ich es so schade, dass man die nicht in der gleichen Farbe bekommen kann.. dann wären es für mich unter den 120er Radi-Lüfter die absoluten "no-brainer".
Aber um das so zu bekommen, muss man halt schon Linus heißen 

Und ja... das mit dem "industrial" im Namen ist natürlich schon ein deutlicher Hinweis auf den Einsatzzweck.
Aber in der PC community werden die ja trotzdem schon recht häufig benutzt, weshalb ich mir dabei nichts weiter gedacht habe.

Jetzt warte ich mal gespannt / gebannt auf meine Redux...


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (7. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hi, nachdem ich mit meinem Phanteks P400s Gehäuse und den Noctuas schon seit ein paar Monaten sehr glücklich bin, möchte ich nun auch den PC meiner Frau etwas "umgestallten".

Dafür habe ich mir ein neues, kleines Gehäuse gekauft; Das Jonsbo U4. Rein kommt das alte Setup, allerdings mit neuen Lüftern.
Im alten, großen Coolermaster Centurio  590 Gehäuse habe ich zwar noch zwei Blacksilent Lüfter in der 12cm Ausführung (die sind beim Lüfter-Kauf zum Phanteks Gehäuse über geblieben), allerdings bin ich damit überhaupt nicht zufrieden (hätte auf euch hören sollten!). 
Die laufen dort mit einem 5V Adapter auf dem CPU Kühler und hinten als Exhaust. Doch selbst mit 5V sind sie nicht richtig leise. Ich habe sie letztes Jahr beim Einbau gleich auf 5V gesetzt, ohne sie über Nacht auf 12V einlaufen zu lassen. Bin ich dadurch selber Schuld, dass die jetzt nicht ganz leise sind?

Ich habe auf den letzten Seiten gelesen, dass der Phanteks F140SP ganz gut weg kommt.
Trifft das auch auf die 12cm Version zu?
Und unterscheidet sich die LED Version von den "normalen"?
Da das neue Gehäuse eine Glas-Seite hat, wären die Phanteks mit LED gar nicht mal so unpassend. Und günstig scheinen die ja auch zu sein:
Phanteks ph-f120sp _ Bled Lufter fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
<10€, das wäre ja super, da ich drei Lüfter brauche.

Ansonsten wäre ein Noctua Redux für den Exhaust wohl auch nicht schlecht. Damit bin ich Phanteks auch gut gefahren.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kann da zur Zeit nur für die schwarzen F140SP sprechen. Die laufen aber wie gesagt angenehm ruhig. Denke mal, dass die 120er Variante da keine großen Ausnahmen machen wird.

Brauchst du die Beleuchtung unbedingt?
Ich frage nur, da die LED'ler schonmal etwas auffälliger in Sachen Nebengeräusche sind. Keine Ahnung, ob Phanteks da ebenfalls Probleme hat.


----------



## v3nom (7. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Ab 1cm soll ausreichen. In deinem Fall hilft wohl nur ausprobieren.





PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die 140-mm-Modelle brauchen je nach Hindernis circa 1 cm Vorkammer, damit sich die Geräuschcharakteristik nicht deutlich verwändert und mindestens 5 mm, damit es nicht messbar lauter wird. Aber bei 450 U/min sind die Anforderungen etwas geringer. Die Unterlegscheiben würde ich definitiv ausprobieren, von zwei auf sechs Millimetern ist es ein großer und möglicherweise ausreichender Sprung.



Heute sind meine 3mm Abstandshülsen gekommen. Mit Gummiunterlegscheiben bin ich da bei etwas über 6mm und die Lüfter sind wieder ruhiger!


----------



## Majofan21 (8. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wow, so viel Aufwand habe ich für einen Test lange nicht gesehen. Sehr informativ!


----------



## JustBrainless (8. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



iP Man schrieb:


> ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden welche 140 mm Gehäuselüfter ich mir kaufen soll,
> 
> Brauche 5 Gehäuselüfter und zwar  2 Vorne um Luft reinzublassen, der Rest wird rausgesaugt und zwar 2 Unten und 1 Hinten.
> 
> Denke Silent Wings 2 müsste reichen oder? ODER Eneloop, Noiseblocker, Noctua, Thermalright , Corsair und viele andere.... i need help



Also ich habe mit Corsair und BeQuiet sehr gute Erfahrungen gesammelt und denke mit Silent Wings machst du nichts falsch.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
Simon Lukas


----------



## iP Man (8. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

was haltet ihr von Fractal Design Dynamic GP-14 ? Mich würde interessieren ob die was taugen...

Technische Details: 
Abmessungen: 140 x 140 x 25mm
Farbe: 
Schwarz/Weiß 
Schwarz/Schwarz
Anschluss: 3-PIN
Lager: Hydraulic
Drehzahl: 1000 RPM
Geräuchpegel: 18,9 db(A)
Max. Airflow: 68,4 CFM
Statischer Druck: 0,71mm H²O
Anlaufspannung: 4V
Kabellänge: 500mm
MTBF: 40000 Stunden


----------



## DerKabelbinder (8. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Sind für den Preis in Ordnung.
Alternativ könnte man auch noch die Shadow Wings in Erwägung ziehen. Sind gegenüber den SW2 qualitativ natürlich etwas abgespeckt, insgesamt aber immernoch recht leise.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (9. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Kann da zur Zeit nur für die schwarzen F140SP sprechen. Die laufen aber wie gesagt angenehm ruhig. Denke mal, dass die 120er Variante da keine großen Ausnahmen machen wird.
> 
> Brauchst du die Beleuchtung unbedingt?
> Ich frage nur, da die LED'ler schonmal etwas auffälliger in Sachen Nebengeräusche sind. Keine Ahnung, ob Phanteks da ebenfalls Probleme hat.



Die Beleuchtung brauche ich nicht unbedingt, aber durch das Fenster im Jonsbo U4 wäre das sicher "nett" 
Zudem sind ist die LED Variante vom F120SP ca. 5 - 6€ günstiger.

Allerdings, da ich mit den vermeintlich "günstigen" BlacksilentPro nicht zufrieden war, bin ich da etwas vorsichtiger geworden, wenn es darum geht ein paar € zu sparen.


----------



## Chukku (10. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Machen die eLoops eigentlich auch Probleme, wenn nur die äusseren 1-2mm der Lüfterschlaufe verdeckt sind?

Mein Case hat nämlich eine Lüfterhalterung mit drei Bohrungen, die so um die 114mm Durchmesser haben
(Google Photos)
Wenn ich dahinter 120mm eLoops verbauen würde, wäre der äussere Rand der "Rotoren" minimal verdeckt.

Hat jemand eine Ahnung, ob das bei diesen Lüftern schon zu Störgeräuschen führen würde?


----------



## Caduzzz (10. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@ Chukku

Nein, das sollte problemlos gehen. Habe/hatte selbst 120mm/140mm eLoops verbaut, welche teils minimal "verdeckt" waren durch den Gehäuserahmen etc., war kein Problem.


----------



## v3nom (10. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wobei man aufpassen sollte! Der runde Rahmen der Lüfterblätter sind unglaublich "hoch" und da sollte schon 1mm Luft zum Gehäuse sein, sonst könnten die am Gehäuse schleifen.


----------



## Chukku (10. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Alles klar, danke für die Info


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (18. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Kann da zur Zeit nur für die schwarzen F140SP sprechen. Die laufen aber wie gesagt angenehm ruhig. Denke mal, dass die 120er Variante da keine großen Ausnahmen machen wird.
> 
> Brauchst du die Beleuchtung unbedingt?
> Ich frage nur, da die LED'ler schonmal etwas auffälliger in Sachen Nebengeräusche sind. Keine Ahnung, ob Phanteks da ebenfalls Probleme hat.



Am Wochenende waren die Phanteks ph-f120sp _ Bled Lüfter bei Amazon für <7€ zu haben. Da habe ich spontan zwei bestellt, die Ende der Woche geliefert werden sollen.
Dazu noch eine Frage...
Wie macht ihr das eigentlich mit dem Einlaufen lassen? Ich habe das letztes Mal (bei den Blacksilent Pro und dem Noctua Redux) nicht gemacht, da ich den PC nicht die ganze Zeit laufen lassen wollte, wenn ich nicht zuhause bin. 
Habt ihr da extra ein Netzteil für sowas?
Kann man das eigentlich noch nachholen, auch wenn die Lüfter schon ein halbes Jahr auf 5V gelaufen sind, oder bringt das dann nichts mehr?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Lässt sich pauschal schwer sagen.
Das Einlaufenlassen ist eigentlich eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, falls die Schmiermittel per Auslieferung noch nicht optimal verteilt sind. Wenn man die Zeit hat, kann es auf jeden Fall nicht schaden. Hänge die Lüfter dafür einfach immer an ein Heizungsrohr im Keller und lasse sie 12-24h auf 12V per externem Festplattennetzteil (gibts z.B. von Phobya mit Molex-Stecker) laufen. An und für sich kann man sie aber auch (vertikal!) im Rechner einlaufen lassen. Die 12V kriegt man da ja problemlos über entweder das Netzteil oder einen ungeregelten Lüfter-Anschluss.
Nach einem halben Jahr Betriebszeit würde ich keine großen Änderungen mehr erwarten. Bei akuten Nebengeräuschen kann man sein Glück aber natürlich trotzdem nochmal versuchen


----------



## iP Man (20. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

mache ich was falsch wenn ich 2x  Noctua NF-A14 PWM als Front benutze?

beide ans Gehäuse bzw. per Lüftersteuerung


----------



## Morgoth-Aut (20. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



iP Man schrieb:


> mache ich was falsch wenn ich 2x  Noctua NF-A14 PWM als Front benutze?
> 
> beide ans Gehäuse bzw. per Lüftersteuerung



Solange die Lüftersteuerung PWM kann passt. Sind Top Lüfter


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (20. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Lässt sich pauschal schwer sagen.
> Das Einlaufenlassen ist eigentlich eine reine Vorsichtsmaßnahme, falls die Schmiermittel per Auslieferung noch nicht optimal verteilt sind. Wenn man die Zeit hat, kann es auf jeden Fall nicht schaden. Hänge die Lüfter dafür einfach immer an ein Heizungsrohr im Keller und lasse sie 12-24h auf 12V per externem Festplattennetzteil (gibts z.B. von Phobya mit Molex-Stecker) laufen. An und für sich kann man sie aber auch (vertikal!) im Rechner einlaufen lassen. Die 12V kriegt man da ja problemlos über entweder das Netzteil oder einen ungeregelten Lüfter-Anschluss.
> Nach einem halben Jahr Betriebszeit würde ich keine großen Änderungen mehr erwarten. Bei akuten Nebengeräuschen kann man sein Glück aber natürlich trotzdem nochmal versuchen



Danke, habe mir das hier mal bestellt: 
NAVILOCK Netzteil ext. 240V > 4-Pin 12V/2A: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



iP Man schrieb:


> mache ich was falsch wenn ich 2x  Noctua NF-A14 PWM als Front benutze?
> 
> beide ans Gehäuse bzw. per Lüftersteuerung


Kann man eigentlich nicht viel verkehrt machen 



pcgh_user schrieb:


> Danke, habe mir das hier mal bestellt:
> NAVILOCK Netzteil ext. 240V > 4-Pin 12V/2A: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


Dann mal viel Glück damit 

Kannst beizeiten ja mal berichten, wie die Phanteks bei dir laufen.


----------



## Chukku (24. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Chukku schrieb:


> Ich hab grad ausserdem drei NF-S12 redux 700 auf dem Postweg zu mir.. hoffentlich haben die nicht das gleiche Problem, wie die NF-P14 Redux + NF-F12 PPC.



kurzes Update (auch wenn es streng genommen wegen der 120mm Lüfter Off-Topic ist):
Die NF-S12 redux 700 haben das gleiche Tickern im Antrieb, wie die NF-F12 PPC industrial und - gemäss einer Aussage eines anderen Users weiter vorne -  die NF-P14 Redux.
Allerdings nicht ganz so aufdringlich, wie bei den "industrial".

Schade


----------



## v3nom (24. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Bei sehr geringen Drehzahlen sind dann immernoch die alten NF-F12 die leisesten bei mir gewesen.


----------



## Chukku (24. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ja, von den normalen NF-F und NF-P12 bin ich nach wie vor begeistert.

Allerdings habe ich die auch schon vor 1-2 Jahren gekauft.
Die "industiral" und die "redux", bei denen mir jetzt das Tickern negativ auffällt, sind alle neuer (Dezember 2017 bzw. März 2017).

Also entweder liegt es an den unterschiedlichen Baureihen oder daran, dass Noctua in der Zwischenzeit irgendetwas in der Produktion umgestellt hat.
Dann wären jetzt auch die normalen Lüfter betroffen, wenn man sie neu kauft... hoffentlich nicht.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich habe den ersten Redux in der 04/2015 getestet und schon damals waren Lager und Antrieb zwar nicht schlecht, aber nicht annähernd auf dem Referenz-Niveau der normalen braun-beigen Noctuas.
=> Vote for Baureihe


----------



## DerKabelbinder (24. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Irgendwo muss sich die Preisdifferenz bei den Redux ja auch niederschlagen. Und das offenkundig nicht nur beim Zubehör.
Die industrialPCC hingegen legen den Schwerpunkt eher auf die hohe Leistung und Zuverlässigkeit.
Wenn es so leise wie möglich werden soll, dann sehe ich (bei Noctua) leider auch nur braun


----------



## Phaneroptera (26. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo!

Ich hätte da eine Frage an die Lüfter-Abteilung, die mir vielleicht viel Zeit sparen könnte:

Ich verbaue morgen einen Thermalright Silver Arrow IB-E Extreme. Dieser kommt ja mit zwei von den auf Leistung ausgelegten Thermalright-Lüftern. Ich kenne sonst nur die in Schwarz-Weiß und die Braunen.

Nun habe ich bislang nur gehört, dass diese Lüfter viel Druck machen, aber auch nicht die Leisesten sind. Ich hätte auch die Möglichkeit, diese beim Einbau direkt gegen zwei Noctua A15 zu tauschen.

Die Frage ist nun relativ einfach: sind die Noctua in jeder Hinsicht überlegen? Dann wäre es ja keine Frage, denn die Farbe ist bei beiden schrecklich. Oder sind sie vielleicht wegen der niedrigeren Drehzahlen "zu schwach" für diesen Kühler?

Thermalright Lüfter sind meiner Erfahrung nach ja nicht schlecht, aber insgesamt ist die Charakteristik der Geräuschkulisse bei den Noctua doch angenehmer.

Spricht etwas für die roten und gegen die braunen? Klar, ausprobieren ist immer das beste, aber ich dachte mir, in diesem Fall könnte es eindeutig sein, wenn man, wie ich, die zwei Noctua sowieso schon hat.

edit: Mir wurde bislang bei jedem Doppel-Turm zu den Noctua A15 geraten, daher auch der Gedanke, die Antwort sei vielleicht eindeutig.


----------



## thoast3 (26. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das Lager wird bei den Noctuas viel besser sein, auch, weil das der Thermalright TY-143 für sehr hohe Drehzahlen ausgelegt ist. 
Außerdem sollten die Noctuas sich weiter herunterregeln lassen, was im Idle ein Vorteil ist.
Die A15 werden wohl kaum zu schwach sein für den Kühlkörper.

Kurzform: Ja, ich würde die NF-A15 den TY-143 vorziehen.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (26. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Noctua dürften auf jedenfall merklich leiser sein. Die TY-143 haben ja nur Kugellager, welche eher weniger für ihre besonders geringe Lautstärke bekannt sind.
Alternativ zum A15 gäbe es noch den deutlich günstiger TY-147A. Der ist verhältnismäßig auch sehr leise. Der neuere TY-147B wäre nochmal eine Spur besser, andererseits jedoch auch wieder deutlich teurer. Da wäre der Aufpreis zum Noctua dann gar nicht mal mehr so groß.


----------



## Phaneroptera (27. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hui, also die Noctua sind ganz klar leiser und die 143 würden meinen leisen PC deutlich lauter machen, aber...die Dinger haben Kraft o.O

Selbst auf der niedrigsten Stufe wird es kühl und wenn ich sie aufdrehe wird es zwar untragbar laut, aber meine Hand fühlt sich an wie in einer Gefriertruhe, wenn ich sie in den Luftstrom halte.

Auf Dauer würde mich die Lautstärke leider zu sehr stören, aber die Dinger sind ja abartig, da können alle anderen Lüfter die ich im Haus habe einpacken.

Und wahrscheinlich muss man fast sagen, dass die Lautstärke gemessen an der Leistung vollkommen ok ist.

Ich sehe es schon, der Depp in mir wird sie irgendwann einbauen...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (27. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Noctua haben fast die gleiche Flügelform. Von der Performance her nehmen sie sich auch nicht viel.


----------



## Phaneroptera (27. April 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ok, dann liegt es wohl an der Drehzahl. Ich habe nämlich nicht beachtet, dass ich es an einer reinen Gehäuse-Steuerung (Dark Base Pro) verglichen habe und die auf höhere Umdrehungen ausgelegten klarerweise auch mit mehr anlaufen.

Ja, ich realisiere erst jetzt wie dämlich es ist Lüfter als stärker darzustellen, die an der gleichen Steuerung auf 1000rpm mehr ausgelegt sind, sorry.

edit2: Fragen haben sich erledigt, der Silver Arrow ist auf verschiedene Arten "inkompatibel" mit meinem Board - es gelingt selbst mit (oder ohne) allen von Thermalright nachgelieferten Montage-Teilen (damals wegen Skylake) nicht, einen gleichmäßigen Anpressdruck zu erzeugen.


----------



## iP Man (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

ich bin`s mal wieder.

Habe jetzt einen SILENT WINGS 3 | 120mm HIGH-SPEED PWM hinten montiert und man hört ihn ganz schön. Die 2 Standard Lüfter an der Front vom Gehäuse Corsair Carbide Clear 600C  sind gar nicht hörbar.
Kann es am Dark Rock Pro 3 Tower Kühler liegen  weil der Abstand zwischen CPU Kühler und Lüfter so ungefähr 5-6cm beträgt ?

Davor war auch der Standard Lüfter montiert und auch hörbar als die anderen beiden bei der Front, obwohl es die selben Lüfter sind.
Eigentlich habe mir die 2 Lüfter von Silent Wings 3 gegönnt für den zukunftigen Radiatar und einen davon hinten montiert bis eines Tages der Radiator hier ist.

Mir wurde hier ein Eloop B14-1 oder B14-PS für hinten empfohlen und wäre das Problem mit der Hörbarkeit gelöst ? 
Die Silents Wings laufen mit ca. 1200 rpm bei 50%, weniger geht nicht mit MSI Command Center.


----------



## v3nom (14. Mai 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich denke da war eher die Entscheidung der High Speed Variante schlecht... 1200rpm sind bei jedem Lüfter hörbar. Müsstest dir halt einen Lüfter holen der bei 50% (~6V) langsam genug läuft.


----------



## iP Man (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

für 360mm Radiatoren auch schlecht?


----------



## Sickboy-Plo (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Im Bios kannst den Lüfter doch noch weiter runter regeln

Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk


----------



## v3nom (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



iP Man schrieb:


> für 360mm Radiatoren auch schlecht?



Was hat das damit zu tun? Wenn du es leise haben willst und mit 1200rpm im Idle unzufrieden bist... ja dann war das eine ungünstige Entscheidung.
Alternativ könntest du dir noch eine Lüftersteuerung anschauen oder wie bereits geschrieben im BIOS versuchen die Regeleung noch weiter nach unten zu holen. Mit einer ordentlichen Spannungsregelung solltest du selbst mit den Lüftern auf 500rpm runter können: be quiet! Silent Wings 3 120 mm High-Speed fan – Page 3


----------



## iP Man (15. Mai 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Sickboy-Plo schrieb:


> Im Bios kannst den Lüfter doch noch weiter runter regeln
> 
> Gesendet von meinem SM-G920F mit Tapatalk



danke hat geklappt


----------



## Hennn1 (24. Mai 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Moin,

Weiß nicht ob ich es überlesen habe, aber wirst du bei Zeiten mal neue Modell mit aufnehmen? Mich würden die Cooler Master MasterFan Air Pressure und Air Flow (der Balance auch, aber du testest ja keine 120mm oder?) interessieren.

Noch ergänzen möchte ich auch, dass ich dein Vorgehen echt super finde! Allerdings ist mir aufgefallen, dass der Gleichrichter deines Windkanal die Ergebnisse der Lüfter für den Realbetrieb wahrscheinlich schon stark verfälscht. Denn die Röhren sind sehr klein und lang (du hast im Text im übrigen die Einheit vergessen), wodurch der Gleichrichter einen extremen Strömungswiderstand darstellt, wie er wahrscheinlich nicht bei Lüftkühlern bzw. Radiatoren vorkommt.  Da dein Kanal relativ lang ist, wird dadurch schon eine Beruhigung der Luft bewirkt. Zum Angleichen der Strömungsgeschwindigkeit über den Querschnitt hätte ich eher ein Sieb eingesetzt. Wie hast du eigentlich die Zusammenführung am Ende des Kanals gelöst? Düsenform oder mit "Absatz"? Noch einmal möchte ich sagen, dass ich dein Vorgehen gut finde und man zu Hause als Hobby sicher keinen idealen Windkanal konstruieren kann. Ich habe mich mit Windkanälen auch nur Oberflächlich auseinandergesetzt und weiß aber, dass es ein verdammt kompliziertes Gebiet ist.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Mai 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hey Henn,

aktueller steht das Projekt aufgrund anderer Verplfichtungen und Aktivitäten leider etwas still. Eigentlich hatte ich ja noch Messungen in weiteren Szenarien (Kühler / Radiator / Gitter) geplant. Da dies jedoch einen nicht unerheblichen Mehraufwand nach sich zieht (allein der jetzige Aufbau zieht sich bei der Menge an zu testenden Kandidaten schon enorm), werden weitere Ergebnisse in Zukunft wohl lediglich in Detailbetrachtungen oder Reviews mit einfließen. In dem Rahmen bietet sich dann gelegentlich auch die Möglichkeit, auf 120mm Modelle einzugehen. Das den Vergleichen zugrundeliegende "Sortiment" fällt da allerdings etwas kleiner aus 

Danke übrigens für deine Eindrücke bezüglich der Anlage!
Derartige Messtechniken sind in der Tat sehr komplex. Je mehr man sich mit der zugrundeliegenden Theorie sowie allen praktischen Eventualitäten und Störeinflussen beschäftigt, desto mehr entfernt man sich eigentlich von dem, was im privaten Bereich überhaupt noch realisierbar ist. Natürlich dient solch ein Aufbau immer nur als ein Kompromiss, um eine ungefähre Einschätzung zu ermöglichen. Im Endeffekt ist es mir dann allerdings doch mehr wert, als simple "Spekulationen" anhand von Temperaturangaben auf einem Referenzkühler.

Bei meinen anfänglichen Tests in der Konstruktionsphase hatte ich mich erstmal darauf konzentriert, die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit diverser Modelle auf ein möglichst hohes und vor allem reproduzierbares Niveau zu bringen. Die besten Werte konnte ich mit einem 100cm langen Rohr in Verbindung mit dem Gleichrichter erzielen. Daher ist es im Folgenden dann auch bei dieser Variante geblieben. 
Das Reduzierstück am Ende des Kanals ist im Inneren übrigens konisch verjüngt.

Prinzipiell könnte man sich den ganzen Aufbau auch sparen und einfach den unmittelbar austretenden Luftstrom (von mir aus auch durch einen Kühlkörper hindurch) messen. Aufgrund der verschiedenen Flügel- und Rahmenformen kann es allerdings auch hierbei zu größeren Abweichungen kommen. Bei etwaigen, exemplarischen Aufbauten musste ich z.B. immer wieder feststellen, dass all diejenigen Modelle den Vorsprung gewannen, die das fokussiertere (oft druckstärkere) Design mitbrachten...
Aus solchen Gründen habe ich mich letztlich auch für die Messung mit einer gewissen Beruhigungsstrecke entschieden.
Beide Varianten sind nicht gänzlich ideal. Aber mit der von mir veranschlagten Strecke fange ich immerhin den Großteil der umgewälzten Luftmenge über den gesamten Querschnitt des Lüfters ab. Für die Tauglichkeit unter Extrembedingungen bei bspw. sehr engmaschigen Kühlern lässt sich durch die modulare Bauweise natürlich auch noch jederzeit ein höherer Gegendruck simulieren.


----------



## UserPCGH2016 (29. Mai 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Kannst beizeiten ja mal berichten, wie die Phanteks bei dir laufen.



Ist zwar schon über einen Monat her, aber ich habe die Lüfter erst letzte Woche (Feiertag und Brückentag sei dank ) verbaut.

Beim Einlaufen lassen ist mir allerdings ein kleines Missgeschick passiert.... Als ich alle Lüfter, die ich auf 12V einlaufen lassen wollte, aufgestellt hatte, hat das Gewicht des Kabels gereicht um den Ersten zu verdrehen und alle sind hintereinander umgefallen...  Wie beim Domio. Dabei sind auch welche mit Fullspeed mit den Lüfterblättern an der Gehäuse des dahinter stehenden geknallt. Schwer zu sagen, ob sie davon einen Schaden bekommen haben. War auf jeden Fall unnötig und ich hab mich geärgert, da ich extra aufgepasst hatte.

Die Lüfter die ich dabei Aufgestellt hatte, waren:
1x Fractal Venturi hf-12
2x die Phanteks ph-f120sp _ Bled 
2x  Arctic F12 Silent.

In mein Jonsbo U4 laufen nun der Fractal (hinten) und 2x Noiseblocker BlackSilent Pro aus dem alten Gehäuse (vorne).
Die Phanteks sind sehr schön verarbeitet und richtig schwer. LED kann man ausschalten, wenn man das nicht möchte und die Verpackung war auch toll. 
Also tolle Haptik und Optik.
ABER! Der Eine hatte ein nerviges "Schleifen" und der andere ein "Klackern", sodass ich die (zwar auch nervigen aber trotzdem) angenehmeren BlackSilent Pro eingebaut habe.

Die Arctic liefen übrigens auch ruhiger als die Phanteks. Allerdings sind mir die "abgeraucht", als ich was ausprobieren wollte (konnte man die nicht früher zwischen der 5V und 12V Schiene auf 7V laufen lassen?... egal, bei mir ging's nicht und es roch verschmort ). 

Die Phanteks habe ich jetzt in einem anderen Gehäuse horizontal eingebaut. Dadurch ist das Schleifen weg, bzw. nicht mehr raus zu hören. Das Rattern ist noch leicht zu hören, allerdings auf 5V nicht ganz so tragisch.

Denke damit bin ich mit den Lüftern erstmal durch. Alle Lüfterplätze sind belegt. So lass' ich das jetzt mal laufen.


Wenn ich die Lüfter einordnen müsste, dann:

Verarbeitung:
Fractal Venturi/Phanteks > Blacksilent > Arctic

Laufruhe:
Fractal Venturi > Blacksilent/Arctic > Phanteks


EDIT:
Ich habe übrigens alle erwähnten Lüfter (bis auf den Fractal Venturi) mit den Akasa AK-MX003 - Vibrationsdämpfer befestigt. Das hat sehr gut geklappt, auch bei den Phanteks, die einen durchgängigen Steg haben.
Akasa AK-MX003 - Vibrationsdampfer-Kit fur: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor


----------



## Chukku (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Silent Wings 3 PWM vs. 3-Pin Variante:

Moin Moin.
Ich möchte in den Boden meines Gehäuses drei SW 3 montieren.
Dabei ist es mir ziemlich egal, ob die PWM oder die 3-Pin Variante, da ich sie sowieso über meinen Aquaero6 steuern werde (und dessen Ausgänge können beides).

Bei den SW2 hatte die PWM Variante ja keinen besonders guten Ruf, weil der Antrieb weniger ruhig lief, als bei der 3Pin Variante.
Ist das bei den SW3 immer noch so, oder lässt sich dieses Mal die PWM Version uneingeschränkt empfehlen?


----------



## Narbennarr (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

mir ist bisher kein PWM Geräusch bei den sw3  aufgefallen. Ich kenne jedoch nur die "normalen" Variante, nicht die Highspeeds


----------



## v3nom (24. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

SW3 PWM und Aquaero vertragen sich nicht! Es klappt, aber die letzten10-20% Lüfterspeed sind 99-100% PWM.


----------



## Chukku (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ok, danke für die Infos.

Wenn ich aber ohnehin nicht über 50-60% hinaus will, wäre das dann ja egal.

Naja dann schau ich mal, an welche Variante ich hier in der Schweiz schneller und günstiger herankomme und entscheide mich dann.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



v3nom schrieb:


> SW3 PWM und Aquaero vertragen sich nicht! Es klappt, aber die letzten10-20% Lüfterspeed sind 99-100% PWM.



stimmt da war ja was, gut aufgepasst !
hat bq wohl den ollsten pwm-chip verbaut der rumlag


----------



## DARPA (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ist es eigentlich normal, dass die Silent Wings 3 am Motor/Lager ein stärkeres Dröhnen aufweisen als die Silent Wings 2? Oder habe ich einfach nur Pech gehabt? Beide Versionen sind 3 Pin.
Hätte ja naiverweise gedacht, dass eine neuere Version besser ist bzw. zumindest nicht schlechter.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

sie klingen generell etwas dunkler, aufgrund des druckoptimierten Designs. Am Motor ist mir bei meinen drei bzw. vier exemplaren nichts aufgefallen.
DerKabelbinder hat hier ein Video gepostet mit Nebengeräuschen, da war es allerdings eher metallendes, hohes Geräusch


----------



## v3nom (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich würde die SW3 auch als "brummig" bezeichnen, was aber nur ganz leise wahrnehmbar ist.


----------



## DARPA (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ist schon eher ein brummen und kommt direkt von der Nabe. Also kann das Geräusch auch klar vom Luftgeräusch trennen (was auch brummig ist, ja).
Streng genommen ist es auch nur bei 1 von 2 Exemplaren so deutlich, der andere ist ruhiger. Und ist auch nur bei Volldampf so laut. Dann ist vllt doch einer faulty.

Hab diese Lüfter aber konstant auf 50% (~ 550 rpm) laufen und da hört man es nicht mehr. Von daher stört es nicht und Umtausch wär mir für so nen Kleinkram auch zu stressig.

Edit: Aber unterm Strich hat man beim Einsatz als Gehäuselüfter bei den SW3 keine Vorteile gegenüber den SW2, sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

kannst versuchen ihn einlaufen zu lassen auf 12V...paar Stunden, vlt tut sich was.
Die SW3 sind leider nicht mehr ganz so unkompliziert wie die SW2 (vom Luftgeräusch), dafür aber besonders auf Kühlern klar stärker. Die Frage ist wie es um die Qualität steht. Gefühlt hört man mehr Kritik als bei den SW2, das kann aufgrund der Erwartungen aber auch täuschen!


----------



## Chukku (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hab jetzt drei 3Pin Versionen bestellt.

Bin mal gespannt, da ich eigentlich auch recht empfindlich auf störende Geräusche reagiere.
Hab aber schon 6 eLoops und 7 Noctuas auf Radiatoren bei ca. 700rpm laufen... ich hoffe mal, dass ich die 3 SW3 bei 600-700 rpm im Gehäuse da nicht raushören werde.

An die SW2 kommt man ja nicht mehr ran.. muss also so gehen.


----------



## DARPA (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> kannst versuchen ihn einlaufen zu lassen auf 12V...paar Stunden, vlt tut sich was.
> Die SW3 sind leider nicht mehr ganz so unkompliziert wie die SW2 (vom  Luftgeräusch), dafür aber besonders auf Kühlern klar stärker. Die Frage  ist wie es um die Qualität steht. Gefühlt hört man mehr Kritik als bei  den SW2, das kann aufgrund der Erwartungen aber auch täuschen!



Ich lasse immer alle neuen Lüfter für 24h auf 12 V einlaufen, hat aber nix geändert.

Ja im nachhinein hätte ich eher die SW2 genommen. Hatte davon schon einen länger verbaut und finde ihn unterm Strich ruhiger. Wie gesagt Anwendung ist einfach nur als langsame Case Fans mit konstanter mittlerer Drehzahl.
Muss aber gestehen, hatte mich vorher überhaupt nicht über die Unterschiede zwischen SW2 und SW3 informiert, sondern instant das neuere Modell genommen (-> Konsumopfer ).


----------



## TheAbyss (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

AE6 in BQ SW3.. da gibt's nen sog. DIVA Mod für mittels eines 4,7k Ohm Widerstandes zu "linearisieren".. wenn ich mich recht erinnere.. bei Interesse googlen oder ich such nochmal in meinen Bookmarks.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hey zusammen,

die neueren PWM-Modelle von Be Quiet sind auf jeden Fall deutlich  besser. In der Alltagspraxis sind die Unterschiede zwischen den 3-Pin  und 4-Pin SW3 mittlerweile vernachlässigbar.
Wenn man in Sachen Geräuschentwicklung äußerst kritisch ist und den  genannten Problemen mit der Ansteuerung aus dem Weg gehen möchte, dann  würde ich allerdings nach wie vor die 3-Pin DC empfehlen. 

Die SW2 gefallen mir akustisch persönlich immernoch besser, weil sie im  Frequenzspektrum etwas tiefer angesiedelt sind und neben dem tiefen  Brummen eigentlich gar keine Nebengeräusche verursachen. Die SW3 haben  hier und da nochmal ein paar Kinderkrankheiten (das gilt jedenfalls für  die Samples, die ich seit Release besitze) und kommen mir insgesamt  sogar etwas hochtöniger vor. Mit meinen 140er PWM konnte ich  stellenweise sogar ein Dröhnen ausmachen, wie ich es nur von den eLoop  her kenne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die druckstärkeren SW3 büßen pauschal etwas an Durchsatz ein, sind dafür  jedoch auch universeller einsetzbar und knicken bei stärkerem  Luftwiderstand weniger ein.
Bei sehr geringem Winderstand sind die SW2 3-Pin meines Erachtens aber  wirklich sehr sehr gut.  Schade, dass sie mittlerweile EOL gehen. Man  lernt die Vorzüge wohl auch erst im Nachhinein so richtig zu schätzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Bitte löschen...
wieder auf die Doppelpost-Falle reingefallen


----------



## Tony130 (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

was würdert ihr eher nehmen ein sw3 oder Noctua NF-A14 INDUSTRIALPPC-2000 IP67 PWM für ein 420er radiator im pull betrieb


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ganz klar SW3.
Die iPPC sind (nicht nur aufgrund ihrer hohen Maximaldrehzahl) viel zu laut


----------



## 0ssi (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Super Test ! Der Luftkanal ist genial ! Gibt es ein Diagramm wo alle Lüfter bei gleicher Luftfördermenge mit der Lautstärke vergleichen werden ?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



0ssi schrieb:


> Super Test ! Der Luftkanal ist genial ! Gibt es ein Diagramm wo alle Lüfter bei gleicher Luftfördermenge mit der Lautstärke vergleichen werden ?


Danke 

Eine Vergleichstabelle zum Schalldruck gibts leider nicht. Die Lagercharakteristik würde da aber eh untergehen. Wie laut oder leise ein Lüfter läuft, entscheidet zu einem großen Teil aber ohnehin der Luftstrom. Ansonsten kannst du ja auch in die Geräuschaufnahmen reinhören


----------



## 0ssi (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Stimmt, dazu müsste man mehrere baugleiche Lüfter im Gehäuse verbauen und dann sogar noch mit und ohne Entkoppelung testen. Das wäre zu viel Aufwand.


----------



## sereksim (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wow! Das ist ja echt ein super informativer (und bestimmt auch aufwendiger) Test! 

Leider habe ich persönlich bei der Masse an Daten etwas den Überblick verloren, deswegen hier meine Frage:

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem 120mm (!) Lüfter für die Gehäuserückseite zum aus dem Gehäuse "rauspusten".
Im Idealfall natürlich möglichst leise und möglichst effizient. Anhand dieses Threads habe ich mir den "Fractal Design Venturi HF-12, 120mm (FD-FAN-VENT-HF12-BK)" (Fractal Design Venturi HF-12 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) rausgesucht.
Was haltet ihr von dieser Entscheidung? Würdet ihr mir einen anderen Lüfter empfehlen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (30. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@*0ssi*:
Im Prinzip hätte ich meine Aufnahmen in der Iso-Box dementsprechend kalibrieren können, dass man auch Aussagen über den Schalldruck machen kann. Jedoch würde man hier größtenteils wieder nur das Maß an bewegter Luft beurteilen, welches sich genau so auch schon aus den Diagrammen ableiten lässt.
Höchstens der untere Bereich der Drehzahlen wäre hier vielleicht noch interessant gewesen. Ob das Modell A in dem Szenarion dann 0,2 Dezibel leiser ist, als das Modell B, ist meines Erachtens allerdings nicht so aufschlussreich, als direkt die Audio-Samples gegeneinander abzugleichen. Anhand von Schalldruckangaben lassen sich (wie es hier ja schon an der einen oder anderen Stelle durchgedrungen ist) zum Beispiel keine Urteile darüber fällen, welche Art(en) von Nebengeräusch(en) ein Lüfter tatsächlich erzeugt 

@*sereksim*:
Die HF-12 haben in Sachen Luftdurchsatz ordentlich Power, sollten allerdings keinen größeren Luftwiderständen entgegengesetzt werden. Das gilt gerade für die saugende Montage, wo sie aufgrund ihrer Blattgeometrie starke Strömungsgeräusche verursachen können.  Im Push, zum Beispiel an einem Wabengitter am Heck, sollten die HF-12 aber ganz gut funktionieren.
Alternativen wären die NF-S12A, Silent Wings 3 oder eLoop B12.

Ist eine Geschmackssache.
Mir persönlich gefallen die SW3 vom Gesamteindruck her am besten. Bei den eLoop stören mich die sporadischen Nebengeräusche (leichtes Brummen und Dröhnen). Genau genommen neigen auch die HF-12 zu einem leichten Klackern. Bei den Noctua stört mich ehrlich gesagt die Farbe


----------



## sereksim (31. Juli 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@DerKabelbinder
Okay danke, dann werde ich mir die nochmal näher anschauen. Er soll ja auch, wie bereits erwähnt, nur hinten rauspusten.
Werde mich dann wahrscheinlich für den SW3 oder den HF-12 entscheiden


----------



## blu-skye (1. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wenn aber nicht die Lautstärke der Lüfter sondern nur die reine Leistung interessiert (weil die gesamte Kühlung im Nebenraum steht) dann wäre Noctua NF-A14 besser als SW3 auf einem Radiator einzustuffen, oder?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (1. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Auf einem Radiator würde ich eher den NF-A14 nehmen. Allein schon wegen dem geschlossenen Rahmen.
Von der Leistung her dreht der Noctua früher auf. Hat damit insgesamt also etwas mehr Luft nach oben


----------



## DARPA (2. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Schade, dass sie mittlerweile EOL gehen. Man  lernt die Vorzüge wohl auch erst im Nachhinein so richtig zu schätzen



An der Stelle nochmal Danke für diesen Hinweis. Hätte ich sonst gar nicht mitgeschnitten. 

In einem lokalen PC Shop konnte ich tatsächlich noch ein Paar SW2 bekommen. Heute die SW3 raus geschmissen und gegen die SW2 ausgetauscht. Direkt ne Wohltat.  

Ist schon traurig, dass man aus nem sehr guten Case Fan nen mittelmäßigen Radiator Lüfter gemacht hat. Beide Serien nebeneinander hätten wirklich nicht weh getan.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (3. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DARPA schrieb:


> In einem lokalen PC Shop konnte ich tatsächlich noch ein Paar SW2 bekommen. Heute die SW3 raus geschmissen und gegen die SW2 ausgetauscht. Direkt ne Wohltat.
> 
> Ist schon traurig, dass man aus nem sehr guten Case Fan nen mittelmäßigen Radiator Lüfter gemacht hat. Beide Serien nebeneinander hätten wirklich nicht weh getan.


Glückwunsch! 

Könnten ja mal eine Umfrage für den Erhalt der SW2 veranlassen.
Von mir aus können sie die Teile auch umlackieren und einfach als Silent Wings 2 Enhanced Edition oder gar SW4 verkaufen. Dann ist auch die Marketingabteilung einverstanden und wir Nutzer haben im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes Ruhe


----------



## DARPA (3. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das würde ich sofort unterstützen.


----------



## extremeDsgn (17. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich war gerade dabei, 3x120mm und 3x140mm Silent Wings 3 Lüfter zu kaufen um meine EKL Alpenföhn Wingboost 2 Plus auszubauen aufgrund der höheren Förderleistung bei deutlich geringerer Umdrehung der SW und sehe eure Diskussion bzgl. SW3. Sind die nicht empfehlenswert?

Sonst greife ich zu den Fractal Venturi bzw. *was ist eure Empfehlung?* Am besten schwarze schlichte Lüfter.

Hardware: Zotac 1080, i7-6700k. So sieht es (noch) bei mir aus. Werde noch ein Hartglas modden oder das Gehäuse wechseln (Glas wird Ausbohrungen für die GPU haben, damit sie frische Luft von außen saugen kann), deshalb noch so unfertig das Innenleben. Bei 1000RPM aller Lüfter erreicht die GPU je nach Spiel 70-80°C bei geschlossener Wand. Öffne ich diese, habe ich schöne Temperaturen von um die 60°C.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Edit: Da ich meine zwei CPU Lüftern beide über Y-Adapter an einem Lüfteranschluss und die zwei vorderen Lüftern auch zusammen an einem Anschluss betreibe, habe ich gerade gemerkt, dass diese nur bis 500RPM runtergehen. Der hintere Lüfter, der alleine an einem Anschluss angeschlossen ist, schafft 350RPM. Wie kann ich das umgehen?


----------



## v3nom (17. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die SW3 sind gut. Meiner Meinung nach kann den "Mangel" wirklich nur aus nächster Nähe wahrnehmen. Wenn du diese in einem geschlossenen gehäuse betreibst wirst, werden diese nicht negativ auffallen. 10-20°C Unterschied mit/ohne Seitenteil ist brutal viel, da kommt im geschlossenen zustand zuwenig Frischluft an die GPU. Wie groß ist der Abstand der GPU Lüfter zum Seitenteil?


----------



## Chukku (17. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Chukku schrieb:


> Hab jetzt drei 3Pin Versionen bestellt.
> 
> Bin mal gespannt, da ich eigentlich auch recht empfindlich auf störende Geräusche reagiere.
> Hab aber schon 6 eLoops und 7 Noctuas auf Radiatoren bei ca. 700rpm laufen... ich hoffe mal, dass ich die 3 SW3 bei 600-700 rpm im Gehäuse da nicht raushören werde.
> ...



Nur ein kurzes Update:
Hab die drei SW3 (3-pin) jetzt im bzw. unter dem Boden meines Lian-Li PC-O11 in Betrieb und bin absolut zufrieden. Das Gitter dort ist relativ restriktiv, weshalb mir die Charakteristik der SW3 mit leichtem Fokus auf mehr Druck durchaus entgegenkommt.
Nebengeräusche höre ich keine heraus, obwohl ich in dem Bereich eigentlich ziemlich empfindlich bin.
(hab z.B. alle Noctua iPPC NF-F12 und Redux NF-S12 wieder aus meinem Gehäuse geschmissen, weil mich das Ticken im Antrieb verrückt gemacht hat)


----------



## extremeDsgn (17. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



v3nom schrieb:


> Die SW3 sind gut. Meiner Meinung nach kann den "Mangel" wirklich nur aus nächster Nähe wahrnehmen. Wenn du diese in einem geschlossenen gehäuse betreibst wirst, werden diese nicht negativ auffallen. 10-20°C Unterschied mit/ohne Seitenteil ist brutal viel, da kommt im geschlossenen zustand zuwenig Frischluft an die GPU. Wie groß ist der Abstand der GPU Lüfter zum Seitenteil?



Beim jetzigen Zustand ist nur 1cm Abstand. Deshalb soll das Hartglas Ausschnitte für die Lüfter haben am Seitenteil. Aber auch als die GPU ca. 7-8cm weiter hinten war, wurden die Temperaturen deutlich höher bei geschlossener Wand.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (17. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Von den Wingboosts ausgehend sollte ein merkliches Upgrade durchaus möglich sein. Die SW3 sind eine sehr gute Empfehlung, wenn man sich auch über Luftwiderstände wie etwa Gitter oder Filter an den Ein- und Auslässen keine Gedanken machen will.
Die Mindestdrehzahl kann zum einen durch das Mainboard bzw. dessen Lüftersteuerung und andererseits durch den Lüfter selbst limitiert werden. Bei PWM drehen die meisten Lüfter unter einem gewissen Schwellenwert einfach unverändert mit ihrer Mindestdrehzahl durch. Manche schalten sich irgendwann auch gänzlich ab, um den komplett "lüferlosen" Betrieb bei geringer Last zu ermöglichen. Die Silent Wings 3 PWM z.B. kannst du auch komplett abschalten. Von der Geräuschentwicklung her dürfte alles unter 600 U/Min aber ohnehin nicht das Problem sein 
Die angesprochenen Mängel bezüglich der Lagercharakteristik haben - sofern ich nicht vollkommen out of date bin - immernoch ihre Geltung. Spielen in der Praxis meist aber keine Rolle. Die Unterschiede sind eigentlich nur im offenen Aufbau auszumachen.


----------



## extremeDsgn (18. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Vielen Dank für deine ausführliche Antwort. Bleibt bei mir nur noch die Frage, was genau der Unterschied bei den SW3 zwischen PWM und PWM High-Speed ist. Nur, dass PWM High-Speed maximal schneller drehen kann aber sonst alles gleich?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die spezifizierte Maximaldrehzahl ist höher. Ansonsten sollte es eigentlich keine praktischen Unterschiede geben


----------



## Narbennarr (20. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die neuen Wing Boost Lüfter scheinen echt eine Verbesserung zur Gen 2 zu sein! Ich hatte einige WB2 hier und alle haben etwas geklackert, und zumindest der eine WB3 auf dem Brocken 3 ist absolut ruhig.
Effizienz dabei auch nicht von schlechten Eltern. Bei maximelen RPM (1000) gute 1K stärker als die Phanteks PH-F140TS. Nur auf dem Brocken 3 getestet, der zugegeben Airflow optimiert ist.


----------



## beatsdealer2 (28. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo,

zunächst mal vielen Dank an DerKabelbinder für den umfangreichen Vergleich und besonders die Audioaufnahmen!

Leider habe ich den Thread hier erst heute entdeckt und suche deswegen einen Ersatz für die Silent Wings 3 120 PWM auf meinen Radiatoren.

Dank einer entkoppelten und stark heruntergeregelten (1200 U/min) EK-D5-Pumpe ist nun das komische Sirren und Knarzen der fünf SW3 die mit Abstand nervendste Geräuschquelle. Die Lüfter laufen nur mit 400-600 U/min und schaffen es trotzdem das Wasser dank Undervolting und genug Radiatorfläche unter 40°C zu halten. Der Rechner steht 50 cm neben mir auf dem Schreibtisch und verfügt über Mesh-Front und -Deckel, so dass die Nebengeräusche der Lüfter fast ungehindert passieren können und deutlich lauter sind als das eigentliche Luftgeräusch und die Pumpe. 

Ich habe hier noch einen SW2 und einige Noctua S12A/F12 liegen, die alle nicht solches Zirpen fabrizieren und für meine Ansprüche in Sachen Nebengeräuschsfreiheit absolut ausreichend sind. Leider ist der SW2 auf dem Radiator echt schlecht und die Noctuas furchtbar hässlich.

Habt ihr eine gute Alternative für meine Anforderungen? Also Radiatormontage (low-FPI, daher kaum Gegendruck), sehr niedrige Drehzahlen, schlichte Optik, keine Nebengeräusche, 120 mm.

Danke und beste Grüße


----------



## Narbennarr (28. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Den Rechner nutzen und nicht ansehen, weil dann hättest du mit den Noctua eigentlich den perfekte Kandidaten 
DU kannst die HF-120 versuchen, ganz an die Laufruhe von Noctua kommen sie aber nicht ran, wobei sie schon sehr gut sind und auch mit einem low-FPI Radi sehr gut klar kommen! Auch mit den redux-PWM habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht, aber da gibt es auch andere Meinungen!


----------



## v3nom (28. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Meine Lieblingslüfter in 120mm für niedrige Drehzahlen sind und bleiben die Noctua NF-F12 (classic), weil diese einfach Nebengeräuschfrei sind.


----------



## extremeDsgn (30. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



v3nom schrieb:


> Meine Lieblingslüfter in 120mm für niedrige Drehzahlen sind und bleiben die Noctua NF-F12 (classic), weil diese einfach Nebengeräuschfrei sind.



Hallo nochmals,

also ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Im Nachhinein waren mir die Silent Wings 3 doch zu teuer und aufgrund meines neuen Gehäuses Fractal Design Meshify C bin ich durch die zwei mitgelieferten Lüfter auf die Fractal Dynamic X2 GP-12 aufmerksam geworden, die definitiv ruhiger und leiser sind als meine EKL Wing Boost 2 Lüfter. Aber auch bei 7V ist da ein komisches Nebengeräusch, jedoch leiser als bei meinen Wing Boost Lüftern. Wenn bei den Noctuas die Farbe nicht wäre...

Ich kann mich nicht entscheiden. Mein Rechner  liegt auf dem Schreibtisch und nachts beim Surfen etc. will ich nichts hören, diese Nebengeräusche sind für mich echt störend.


----------



## thoast3 (30. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wenn du nichts hören willst, musst du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und den Preis für die Silent Wings bezahlen 
Dafür halten gute Lüfter ja auch einige Jahre.

Wenn du allerdings nachts nur wenig anspruchsvolle Sachen wie z.B. surfen oder Office, könntest du nachschauen, ob dein Mainboard nicht einen Zero-Fan-Modus hat.


----------



## extremeDsgn (30. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Wenn du nichts hören willst, musst du wohl in den sauren Apfel beißen und den Preis für die Silent Wings bezahlen
> Dafür halten gute Lüfter ja auch einige Jahre.
> 
> Wenn du allerdings nachts nur wenig anspruchsvolle Sachen wie z.B. surfen oder Office, könntest du nachschauen, ob dein Mainboard nicht einen Zero-Fan-Modus hat.



Hi,

mein Mainboard ist das Asrock Z170 Extreme4. Sollte PWM Steuerung sein. Wenn ich 0% bei den Wing Boost 2 einstelle, drehen die mit ca. 400RPM. Bei den Fractal Design Dynamic X2 GP-12 bleiben die Lüfter auch tatsächlich stehen. Ich glaube es liegt an den Lüftern oder ob die ganz stehen bleiben können oder nicht?


----------



## thoast3 (30. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Dynamic X2 haben aber einen 3-Pin-Anschluss. Vermutlich haben die Wing Boost 2 einen Schutzmechanismus, damit sie nicht stehen bleiben. 3-Pin-Lüfter haben so etwas nicht, die kann man, afaik, immer abschalten (solange das Mainboard bei 0% auch tatsächlich 0 Volt anlegt).
Bei meinem ASRock Fatal1ty Z97 Killer kann man jeden Lüfter anhalten.


----------



## extremeDsgn (30. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich habe mir schon 4 bestellt, die sind bald da (Dynamic X2).

Einerseits wollte ich die immer per 5V/7V betreiben, damit ich keine Lüfterkurve anlege, andererseits stören halt die Nebengeräusche. Und überhaupt kein Geld ausgeben wäre natürlich meine gewünschte Option, wenn ich die Wing Boost 2 doch nur zum stehen bringen könnte.

Edit: Wie sind die Venturi eigentlich im Vergleich zu den Dynamic X2? Oder die Dynamic X2 ggü. den Dynamic GP-12? Sonst würde ich die Dynamic X2 stornieren und die Venturi kaufen.


----------



## thoast3 (31. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Venturi sind deutlich besser. Sehr effizient und ein hochwertiges, magnetisch gestütztes Lager (kann man mit Noctuas Lagern vergleichen). Dazu kommt ein großer Regelbereich. Schon auf 5V herrscht ein ordentlicher Zug 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, laufen sie schon bei 3,x Volt an.

Die Frage ist eher, wo du die 4 Lüfter hinbauen möchtest? Bedenke, dass zwei Lüfter bei gleicher Drehzahl lauter sind als einer. Die Temperaturen sinken ab einer gewissen Anzahl von Lüftern aber nicht mehr wirklich ab.
Außerdem gilt: Zu viele Köche versalzen den Brei, bzw zu viele Lüfter können, falls sie an den falschen Stellen sitzen / falsch herum montiert sind, den Airflow kaputt machen


----------



## extremeDsgn (31. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also bisher war mein Aufbau  so:

Vorne 2 140mm Lüfter reinblasend
Oben 1 140mm Lüfter rausblasend
Hinten 1 120mm Lüfter rausblasend
CPU Kühler (Matterhorn Black Rev. C) 2 120mm Lüfter

Die Dynamic X2 sind auch magnetisch gestützt, hab es selber gesehen. Ich werde dann auch die Venturi bestellen und dann vergleichen. Um es einheitlich zu haben, will ich nur 120mm Lüfter verbauen, der Unterschied zur Venturi 140mm sollte jetzt nicht deutlich groß sein, oder?

Edit: Wie ich sehe sind die Venturi HF-14 fast nirgends lieferbar.

Edit2: Ich hatte hier noch 2 Corsair Lüfter mit 3-Pin. Die Dynamic X2 sind auch 3-Pin. Die Corsair Lüfter bleiben auch bei 0% PWM über Mainboard stehen. D.h. ich kann nur 3-Pin Lüfter zum Stillstand bringen.

Edit3: Gemäß des "Selbst-ist-der-Mann"-Prinzips habe ich mal den Connector für PWM (den ganz äußeren) aus dem 4-Pin-Terminal entfernt und siehe da, meine Wing Boost 2 bleiben stehen.  Ich gehe das mal morgen näher nach und werde ggf. nur meine Lüfter "modden". Geld gespart.


----------



## thoast3 (31. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Alles klar, mach das 
Falls du dich doch für neue Lüfter entscheiden solltest: Du solltest schon überall 140mm-Lüfter verbauen, wenn du kannst. Dann hast du mehr Durchsatz bei praktisch selber Lautstärke.
Deine Lüfterbestückung sieht in Ordnung aus.


----------



## extremeDsgn (31. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Alles klar, mach das
> Falls du dich doch für neue Lüfter entscheiden solltest: Du solltest schon überall 140mm-Lüfter verbauen, wenn du kannst. Dann hast du mehr Durchsatz bei praktisch selber Lautstärke.
> Deine Lüfterbestückung sieht in Ordnung aus.



Das wäre ja auch definitiv damals meine erste Wahl gewesen, allerdings gehen 140mm Lüfter beim CPU-Kühler und hinten am Gehäuse nicht.


----------



## thoast3 (31. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich weiß, da hättest du halt 120er verbauen müssen. Besser den optimalen Lüfter für jede Position als alle einheitlich.


----------



## extremeDsgn (31. August 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Ich weiß, da hättest du halt 120er verbauen müssen. Besser den optimalen Lüfter für jede Position als alle einheitlich.



Ich hab es damals ja auch genauso gemacht, und nun mit meinem "PWM zu 3-Pin"-Mod meine Wing Boost 2 mit 140mm vorne und oben, 120mm hinten und auf CPU-Kühler. Bin nun glücklich. Danke für die tolle Diskussion.


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (6. September 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo Leute 

Ich brauche 5x 140mm pwm gesteuert.
Meine Auswahl liegt auf

Bequiet Silent wings 3 (1000rpm)
Noctua NF A15 pwm
Noctua NF A14 pwm

Welcher der drei ist die bessere Wahl?

Ich hoffe ich bin hier richtig  oder gibt es einen Labberthread?


----------



## type_o (6. September 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wofür werden die Lüfter denn benötigt? 
HIER mal ein Test zu den NOCTUA. 
Für eine leise Gehäuse Be- und Entlüftung reichen die Bequiet. Aber, das ist abhängig von der verwendeten HW. 
Für WaKü- Radiatoren würde ich die NF A15 empfehlen. 
alles eine Frage des Verwendungszweckes!


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (6. September 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Als Gehäuselüfter im Corsair Air 540


----------



## v3nom (6. September 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die be quiet SW3 brummen leicht. Wenn dir die Farbe nichts ausmacht nimm die NF A14 und nicht die A15.
Den ruhigsten Lauf haben die NF-A14 ULN.


----------



## bastian123f (7. September 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Mal ein großes Lob an DerKabelbinder. Hast du super gemacht 

Und danke für die vielen Tests


----------



## blu-skye (13. September 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo zusammen
Hier noch eine Erfahrung,: weil meine zwei 420 Mora's im Nachbarraum  stehen, kommt es bei mir nicht auf die Lautstärke an. Darum habe ich mir die teuren Noctua NFF-A14 PWM mit 3000 Umdrehungen gegönnt. Gern hätte ich einen Mora auf einer Seite voll bestückt, aber mein Aquastream bekäme da schon mit fast 60 Watt (6,6x9) ein großes Problem 
Somit habe ich "nur" fünf Stück drin (übrigens, wenn einem die braune Optik stört, der kann die Gummi Ecken locker abmachen und bei Bedarf wieder anbringen, ansonsten bleibt der Lüfter komplett schwarz).

Ich bekam ein breites Grinsen, als die Noctuas anfingen zu laufen. Sie entwickeln so viel Druck, dass die Luft, die durch den dicken Mora strömt, auf der anderen Seite die anderen Lüfter, in dem Falle die Pure Wings 2, voll zum Laufen gebracht hat.

Ich weiß, das Ganze es ist voll oversized, aber so kann ich mich nicht über Kühlleistung beklagen


----------



## v3nom (14. September 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

So starke Lüfter kannst du direkt ans NT anschließen und dann nur per PWM steuern (wenn gewünscht).


----------



## blu-skye (14. September 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Stimmt - danke - das werde ich mal bei eventuell nächstem Umbau ändern.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. September 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

ich glaube sogar 5 lüfter sind für ne aquastream schon ne nummer, die soll ja ne recht empfindliche elektronik haben


----------



## TheAbyss (27. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Tag die Damen! Ich habe mal in dem Zusammenhang ne halb-off-Topic Frage. Setze in meinem System auf Eloops (14-2/12-PS) auf meinen 30er Radiatoren.. alles soweit ok, meine Frage ist jetzt, als reinen Gehäuselüfter, würdet ihr da was anderes vorschlagen (derzeit 14-PS)?


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

wenns nicht drönt, brumm oder sonst was, behalte die eloops. die sind ja sehr effizient


----------



## TheAbyss (30. Oktober 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> wenns nicht drönt, brumm oder sonst was, behalte die eloops. die sind ja sehr effizient



Aye danke!


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Servus!

Zuerst mal danke für die Mühe! 

Ich habe aktuell diese hier im Rechner:
Thermaltake Riing 12 LED RGB, 120mm, 3er-Pack Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich
Optik hui, Geräuschkulisse pfui.


Jetzt bin ich immer mehr und mehr zum Silent-Freak geworden 
Welche Lüfter kannst du mir ans Herz legen?

Auch mein CPU Kühler ist mir zu laut, Arctic Freezer 13!
Da möchte ich mit einem Kabelbinder () einen leiseren 120 mmLüfter dranschnallen.
Welcher ist hierfür geeignet?


----------



## Nightmare09 (7. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Für den CPU-Kühler -> Noctua NF-A9 (92mm Lüfter wie der original am Freezer 13) oder Noctua NF-F12 / NF-A14 wenn du ihn sowieso mit Kabelbindern befestigen möchtest.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo amer,

für den Arctic könntest du auch einen 120er nehmen. Der würde dann zwar in der Höhe etwas überstehen, andererseits jedoch die volle Breite des Kühlers abdecken. Da aber am besten nochmal genau nachmessen, was am meisten Sinn macht.

Den Ersatz für die Riings würde ich vom Gehäuse abhängig machen.
Je nachdem, wie es aufgebaut ist, kommen eher fluss- oder druckstarke Modelle infrage 

Gibt es ansonsten weitere farbliche oder preisliche Eingrenzungen?


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo Kabelkinder,

Ob fluss- oder Druckstark kannst du mir wahrscheinlich eher sagen 

Ich habe Corsair Spec 01
vorne 2 Lüfter 
hinten 1 Lüfter 

Jetzt läuft mein CPU Lüfter auf 1500-1600 RPM und meine Riings aif 650 RPM. 
Permanent so eingestellt via Speedfan.

Beleuchtete Lüfter für das Case wären nett. 
Wenn es tatsächlich nichts gutes gibt dann muss ich wohl ohne Licht im Case auskommen 

Danke Dir!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Habs mir das Case gerade mal angesehen.
Würde an deiner Stelle vorne zwei 140er, oben einen 120er und hinten einen 120er reinsetzen.
Die Silent Wings 3 120/140, NF-P12/NF-A14 oder PH-F120/140SP (wenns günstiger sein soll) kämen da ggf. infrage. Würde wenn, dann übrigens nicht mischen sondern bei einem Hersteller bleiben 

Und auf jeden fall mal den CPU-Lüfter drosseln! ^^


----------



## amer_der_erste (7. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke für die Empfehlungen.
Muss ich auf was bestimmtes achten wenn ich einen Lüfter für den CPU-Kühler kaufe?

Stichwort: _"fluss- oder druckstarke Modelle"_ (verstehe nur Bahnhof )

Warum die Frage:
Habe soeben einen Enermax T.B.Silence, 120mm Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich getestet.
Der ist ja lauter als der Lüfter vom Freezer 13 
Klar, kein Top-Modell, hatte ihn zufällig hier.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (7. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Der Lüfter für den Kühler sollte ein wenig mehr Druck haben. Da käme zum Beispiel der NF-F12 seitens Noctua oder auch der SW3 seitens Be Quiet infrage (persönlich würde ich hier allerdings den Noctua vorziehen). 
Wenn 92mm deinem Ermessen nach sinnvoller wären (Breite und Höhe der Kühlfläche abmessen!), dann den bereits genannten NF-A9.
Das wären jedenfalls so mit die Top-Performer, wenn es so leise wie möglich und zugleich noch angemessen leistungsfähig werden soll.

Und wegen den Drehzahlen würde ich auf jeden Fall mal schauen, dass du dem CPU-Lüfter eine gescheite Lüfterkurve spendierst


----------



## amer_der_erste (9. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Guten Morgen,

ich habe mir gestern noch einen Silit Wings 3 gekauft.
Der NF-12/14 hat so überhaupt nicht farblich dazugepasst.
Silent - bedeutet scheinbar bei BQ wirklich silent :daumen.

Ich habe ihn mit einem Kabelbinder an meinen Freezer 13 geschnallt und bin erstaunt.
Vorher 1400-1500 rpm | Jetzt ~950 rpm | zudem ist der Prozessor um die 5 Grad Kühler bei weniger Krach 

Meine Riing Lüfter behalte ich erstmal da ich sie 1. optisch toll finde und 2. ich sie noch ein wenig runtergedreht habe.
Mein PC läuft jetzt echt leise. Wo ich meine Frau gestern fragte: "Pupi, ist der Kasten da laut". Bekam ich nen entsetzten Blick. Erst wo sie genauer hingehört hat meinte sie "Ah, der ist ja an" 

Nun Versuche ich mich an einer Lüfterkurve.
Mit welchem Programm würdest du mir empfehlen diese zu machen?
Benutze sehr gerne SpeedFan zum steuern meiner Lüfter.


----------



## FoxXsays (9. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich hab heute meine neuen Fractal Venturi HP-12 Lüfter auf dem BeQuiet Silent Loop 240 Radiator verbaut...Leck mich am Ärmel, haben die Dinger Power. Meine CPU Temperatur ist um sage und schreibe 7 (!) Grad gesunken. Hammer. Danke, dass ihr hier in diesem Thread so oft von Fractal Venturi Lüftern geschrieben habt. Hammer (bin grad echt glücklich )!


----------



## DerKabelbinder (10. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Freut mich, dass ich helfen konnte 

@*amer_der_erste*:
Zu dem Board gibt es soweit ich weiß keine Software vom Hersteller. Von daher würde ich das Ganze tatsächlich per Speedfan regeln.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/t...edfan-wie-nutze-ich-speedfan.html#post6721333


----------



## neo152 (14. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Moin zusammen, 

ich habe ein MS-Tech Crow Q1/GR Gehäuse und eine H115i Waku im Deckel.
Aktuell ist es so, dass die Luft von außen nach innen geleitet wird, vorne ist ein 200mm der auch rein bläst. 
So meine Frage ist jetzt, ich wollte oben welche von Nocuta nehmen die oben rein blasen sollen, wenn es Sinn macht, hinten wollte ich noch 1x 120mm und neben dem NT hätte ich noch Platz für ein 80. 

Die Hinteren sollen Raus, Oben rein & Vorne rein. 

Welche Lüfter sollte ich nehmen, da ich denke das ich von Oben & Vorne ziemlich gut was rein gebe sollten die Hinteren auch gut was raus beförden können oder? Sollten möglichst leise sein. 

Board ist nen Z170-M mit einem i7 7700K


----------



## FoxXsays (15. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Da ich jetzt bekennender Fractal Design Venturi Fan bin, würde ich empfehlen dir als Gehäuselüfter mal die Venturi HF Serie anzuschauen. Falls du Radiatorlüfter brauchst, kann ich die Venturi HP Serie empfehlen ! Die Venturis sind wohl laut diverser Tests den Noctuas recht ähnlich, aber nicht so hässlich wie die allerdings sehr guten Noctuas.

Meine Venturi HP-12 höre ich nicht, obwohl die unfassbar Druck haben und einiges an Luft durch den Radi drücken...Mit viel Konzentration hört man einen Luftzug.


----------



## Narbennarr (15. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

noctuas gibts jetzt aber auch in hübsch


----------



## FoxXsays (15. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> noctuas gibts jetzt aber auch in hübsch


Ah echt? Die Redux?


----------



## MPH_the_Legend (15. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



FoxXsays schrieb:


> Ah echt? Die Redux?


Ne die Chromax Serie


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Redux sind doch auch schon grau, immerhin 

*@neo152:*
Die Venturi kann ich saugend nur bedingt empfehlen, da sie sich schnell an Gittern und Filtern stören. Da würde ich wenn, dann eher die HP nehmen oder eben gleich auf Noctua / Be Quiet umschwenken. Mit den HP hatte ich in Vergangenheit leider Probleme mit einem Brummen bzw. Klackern. Mag aber auch an der Steuerung gelegen haben...

Den 80mm würde ich weglassen. 
Welcher 200mm ist aktuell vorne verbaut? Bist du sicher, dass dieser nicht zum Flaschenhals wird, wenn du dir ein paar High-End 120er bzw. 140er einbaust?


----------



## FoxXsays (15. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Venturi HP-12 hab ich saugend im Einsatz und finde die Top. Die sind ja auch extra für high-restriction airflow wie Radiatoren gemacht (breite Finnen). Die HF-12/14 sind reine Gehäuselüfter, also low-restriction airflow und für Radiatoren vermutlich eher ungeeignet (schmale Finnen). 

Klackern hab ich (noch) keines gehört. Ich hoffe das bleibt auch so. Ich hatte vorher BeQuiet Silent Wings 3 verbaut und muss wirklich sagen, dass die Venturi HP-12 denen in allen Bereichen überlegen sind. Zumal die Silent Wings 3 bei mir auch alles andere als leise am Radi waren. Die Silent Wings 3 hab ich jetzt im Deckel verbaut (push) und da machen sie einen guten, leisen Job.

Das einzige was ich von den Venturi vorne im Case höre ist ein ganz leises luftrauschen, sonst nüscht.


----------



## neo152 (16. November 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Vorne ist ein 200mm verbaut, der Standart im Gehäuse ist.

Ich habe befestigungs möglichkeiten vorne für 1x 120, 1x140 oder 1x200mm 

Zum Venturi, oben befindet sich ein deckel aber das Gitter ist sehr Grobmaschischig, glaube da wird es keine Probleme geben.

Wäre meine Idee von dem Luftstrom her denn richtig gewesen ? Oben rein, vorne und hinten raus ?


----------



## rpm14 (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo 

Falls ich mir ein Define R5 zulege, war mein Plan den hinteren Lüfter nach vorne zu verbauen und für hinten was neues anzuschaffen. 
Hättet ihr da eine Empfehlung? (Hardware in der Signatur)

Evtl. Würde ich auch den Lüfter meines CPU Kühlers tauschen wollen, hier wäre eine Tipp auch super 

Edit: Oder wäre der Einfachheit halber die PCGH Edition des R5 auch eine gute Wahl?

Gruß rpm14


----------



## Dagnarus (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



neo152 schrieb:


> Wäre meine Idee von dem Luftstrom her denn richtig gewesen ? Oben rein, vorne und hinten raus ?



Warme Luft steigt nach oben... also macht es in meinen Augen schon eher Sinn das zu unterstützen. Also besser Vorne rein, hinten und oben raus.


----------



## v3nom (18. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hinten passt super ein eLoop hin.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



neo152 schrieb:


> Wäre meine Idee von dem Luftstrom her denn richtig gewesen ? Oben rein, vorne und hinten raus ?


Sorry für die späte Rückmeldung. Dein Post ist mir wohl entgangen.

Die "Norm" lautet in der Regel: vorne-unten rein, hinten-oben raus.
Andere Varianten können je nach Gehäuse ebenfalls funktionieren. Da muss man einfach ein paar Versuche machen und die Werte miteinander vergleichen, wenn man absolute Gewissheit haben möchte 
Ob sich der Aufwand wirklich lohnt, sei aber mal dahingestellt.



rpm14 schrieb:


> Hättet ihr da eine Empfehlung? (Hardware in der Signatur)
> 
> Evtl. Würde ich auch den Lüfter meines CPU Kühlers tauschen wollen, hier wäre eine Tipp auch super
> 
> Edit: Oder wäre der Einfachheit halber die PCGH Edition des R5 auch eine gute Wahl?


Für den Anfang sind die vorinstallierten GP-14 schon ganz ordentlich. Da lohnt sich unter Umständen auch die PCGH-Edition. Dann muss man erstmal nicht mehr aufrüsten.
Wenn du hinsichtlich Lautstärke sehr pingelich bist (schon mit leiseren Systemen gearbeitet hast), dann lohnt es sich auch, etwas mehr auszugeben...



Dagnarus schrieb:


> Warme Luft steigt nach oben....


Bei genügend Temperaturdifferenz, ja...


----------



## rpm14 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Habe mich dann für das Standard R5 entschieden + 2x die GP-14.

Gehe ich richtig der Annahme das die beste Anordnung mit 4 Lüftern Vorne + Vorne Unten blasend und hinten + hinten oben saugend wäre?

Gruß rpm14


----------



## thoast3 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hmm... Hast du dir schon das Define R6 angeschaut? Wäre vielleicht die bessere Wahl; hat bereits zwei Lüfter vorne + einen hinten vorinstalliert


----------



## rpm14 (20. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



thoast3 schrieb:


> Hmm... Hast du dir schon das Define R6 angeschaut? Wäre vielleicht die bessere Wahl; hat bereits zwei Lüfter vorne + einen hinten vorinstalliert



Wie ich sehe erst heute rausgekommen. Muss ich mir mal anschauen.
Was ein Zufall 

Das R5 ist schon Unterwegs.

Edit: sehe da für mich nicht den Mehrwert auf's R6 zu setzen auch was den Preis angeht.

Gruß rpm14


----------



## DerKabelbinder (21. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



rpm14 schrieb:


> Habe mich dann für das Standard R5 entschieden + 2x die GP-14.
> 
> Gehe ich richtig der Annahme das die beste Anordnung mit 4 Lüftern Vorne + Vorne Unten blasend und hinten + hinten oben saugend wäre?
> 
> Gruß rpm14


Wie gesagt vorne-unten rein, hinten-oben raus.
Das wäre die gängige Faustformel


----------



## rpm14 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Wie gesagt vorne-unten rein, hinten-oben raus.
> Das wäre die gängige Faustformel



Ich danke dir, auch für den tollen Thread. Gehäuse technisch ist es jetzt doch ein NZXT H440V2 geworden, gefiel mir dann persönlich doch besser.

Gruß rpm14


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Gute Wahl, das H440 ist ein wirklich schickes Gehäuse 
Der Airflow ist zwar etwas tricky. So lange man kein übertaktetes High-End-System reinzwängt, ist es aber zu bändigen.
Habe selbst lange Zeit eine Hasswell-Plattform drin gehabt. Von daher weiß ich, wovon ich rede


----------



## rpm14 (22. Dezember 2017)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Gute Wahl, das H440 ist ein wirklich schickes Gehäuse
> Der Airflow ist zwar etwas tricky. So lange man kein übertaktetes High-End-System reinzwängt, ist es aber zu bändigen.
> Habe selbst lange Zeit eine Hasswell-Plattform drin gehabt. Von daher weiß ich, wovon ich rede



Darf ich fragen wie du den AirFlow "gebändigt" hast? (Lüfteranordnung etc.)  

Gruß rpm14

Edit: Hat sich erledigt es ist dann jetzt ein Phanteks Enthoo Pro M in der Tempered Glass Edition geworden. Nochmals Danke für die Hilfe


----------



## v3nom (2. März 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

140x38mm Lüfter von Silverstone: Silverstone FHP141 Fan Review | TechPowerUp


----------



## Narbennarr (3. März 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Rundrahmen...warum???


----------



## Phaneroptera (16. März 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

edit: Frage hat sich schon erledigt, sorry/danke.


----------



## Phaneroptera (1. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich bin gerade ziemlich unzufrieden was meine Lüfter (und Kühler) angeht. Mir stehen prinzipiell *Noctua* in jeder Größe und *SW 3* in jeder Größe zur Bestückung meines *Fractal Meshify C* und des CPU-Kühlers zur Verfügung. 
Beide der genannten bringen jedoch speziell in diesem Gehäuse (im Vergleich zu Vorgängern) Nachteile mit sich und es wäre sehr nett, wenn Ihr mir zu ein paar alternativen Kandidaten Eure Meinung abgeben könntet, da ich noch eine Kiste voll Lüfter habe, bei denen ich mir unsicher bin, ob es sich überhaupt lohnt, sie zu testen. 

1) Ich hätte da zwei *Enermax Cluster Advance 140*, taugen die etwas in Hinblick auf Intake oder CPU-Kühlung?

2) Dann wären da noch zwei *Prolimatech Blue Vortex 140*. Etwach zu schwach oder?

3) *Venturi HF14* habe ich probiert und die waren im Intake lauter als alle anderen, irgendwie ist der Filter für die ganz schlecht. Die neueren Dynamic GP habe ich auch hier, jedoch kommen auch die mir sehr "schwach" vor was den Airflow angeht.

4) Ansonsten wären da noch: *Silverstone AP-141*, *Prolimatech Ultra Sleek Vortex (inkl. Static Booster)* und *ein paar Phanteks* - der *140MP* scheint gut zu sein (habe leider nur einen), der HPII nur für Kühler und der 140SP ist laut. Der Rest ist glaube ich nicht der Rede Wert.

Es sieht für mich nach ein paar Tests eigentlich so aus, als würde es sich nicht lohnen, bei diesem Case Lüfter in den Deckel zu quetschen. 2 x Intake und 1 x Exhaust klingt aber immer noch wirklich wenig - auch in Hinblick auf den Sommer. 120mm Exhaust... so wenig hatte ich noch nie. 
Aber es klingt natürlich auch logisch, Luft direkt von Vorne nach Hinten zu befördern. _*(Würde es da vielleicht nicht sogar Sinn machen, den Deckel abzudichten?)*_ 

Da ich eine "lange" *GTX 1080* habe, wäre eine weitere wichtige Frage, ob ich die Front-Lüfter möglichst weit auseinander positionieren sollte, um nicht direkt auf die Karte zu pusten und damit ihren eigenen Strom zu "stören" - oder ob es sogar gut ist, wenn ein Intake auf die fast direkt davor liegende Karte und deren Kühlkörper pustet.

Grüßle


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo  Phaneroptera,

grundsätzlich bist du mit den Noctuas und Be Quiets ja schon mal sehr gut aufgestellt. An der Qualität der Lüfter sollst also nicht scheitern. Die anderen von dir genannten Lüfter würde ich auch nicht als universalen Ersatz heranziehen.

Eher würde ich hier schauen, wie die Lüfter im einzelnen positioniert und montiert sind. Das sind nämlich Punkte, die bei all der Euphorie um die besten Lüftern gerne vernachlässigt werden.
Gerade an der Saugseite sollte man die Einwirkungen der Gitterkonstruktion nicht unterschätzen. Wenn möglich, dann würde ich dort ein paar Shrouds oder zumindest Abstandhalter anbringen, damit sich das Einstromfeld beruhigen kann. Auch eine zusätzliche Gummierung (Schrauben sind m.E. unbedingt zu meiden!) zur Montage macht manchmal viel her.

Von den Slots her sind die beiden in der Front schon mal nicht verkehrt. Im Deckel würde ich vielleicht noch den hinteren auf der Höhe der CPU als Exhaust belegen. Pustend machen die meisten Lüfter deutlich weniger lärm. Daher neige ich generell eher dazu, die Drehzahlen im Gehäuse nach hinten zu schieben (wo rausgepustet wird) und die in der Front lediglich auf Minimaldrehzahl laufen zu lassen.
Die beiden Front-Lüfter würde ich direkt aneinander unten in die Front packen. Dann bekommt auch die Grafikkarte ein wenig Wind von der Seite. Das kann eigentlich nie schaden 

LG
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## Phaneroptera (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hi,

danke für deine Tipps! Also Schrauben meide ich auch grundsätzlich - ich nutze nur gummierte Befestigungen, welche noch etwas Abstand bringen. Viel mehr geht zumindest Vorne hier leider nicht, da ich dann schon die Grafikkarte anstupsen würde.

Genau wie du es beschreibst hatte ich es mit den SW3, aber die Front auf niedriger Drehzahl bewegt gefühlt nahezu nichts, was man u.A. an GPU-Temps gut ablesen kann in dem Case. Ach, ist wohl einfach eine doofe Frage - Noctua = mehr Luft bei gleicher Drehzahl, aber lauter, SW = wenig Luft, aber leise.

Muss später mal einen anderen CPU-Kühler testen, denn die Noctua Doppeltürme gehen leider so weit in Richtung Deckel, dass sich ein Lüfter oben und der linke Turm fast schon berühren. Cryorig R1 ist schon etwas niedriger, der Brocken 3 sogar noch niedriger, aber etwas schwach auf der Brust bei einem 7700k (obwohl undervolted etc.).

Grüßle


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ist in der Tat nicht immer leicht. Bei Platzmangel sind einem wirklich die Hände gebunden.
Da bleibt wie so oft nur der Kompromiss zwischen beiden Welten: moderate Lautheit bei moderater Kühlung.
Vielleicht lässt sich mit einem weiteren Lüfter im  Deckel ja noch ein wenig rausholen. Ansonsten bleibt wohl nur Casemodding und weiterhin undervolten.


----------



## Phaneroptera (2. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Jopp, und da bis zum Herbst neben dem bald erhältlichen, neuen "Wunderlüfter" von Noctua auch noch irgendwann ein Kühler kommen soll, wird es dann wohl auch wieder rund gehen (die neuen Dark Rock waren ja wohl nichts). Also ist das jetzt "nur" für den Sommer. Muss mich jetzt mal dran machen, zwischen dem NH-D15s und dem Cryorig zu entscheiden. Ich hoffe eigentlich, dass der R1 mit 2 guten/besseren Lüftern (Noctua A15 oder Thermalright TY-147A) dem Noctua nahe kommt. Nur leider gerade meine Lieblings-Pasten nicht da, also muss die Noctua, die CM Maker Nano oder die Permafrost ran. Noctua trocknet gerne schnell, CM Maker Nano verflüssigt sich wohl manchmal und Permafrost hinkt in der Leistung...

edit: Habe deinen Rat befolgt und noch hinten oben einen Lüfter hinzugefügt. Und siehe da, der eine zusätzliche 120mm, welcher eigentlich schon fast zwischen Deckel und Kühler zerdrückt wird, scheint wirklich viel mehr zu ändern, als ich dachte.


----------



## paysen (9. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm LÃ¼fter-Roundup 2016*

Falls jemand noch einen günstigen guten Lüfter braucht:

Phanteks PH-F140MP 140x140x25mm 500-1600 U/min 17-25.3 dB(A) schwarz | Mindfactory.de - Hardware,

Der Phanteks PH-F140MP kostet dort gerade nur * 6,85€ * das Stück. Ich weiß nicht, ob es ein Preisfehler ist, * normalerweise kosten diese 16,90€ aufwärts.* Vermutlich eine 1 vergessen.

Phanteks  PH-F140MP 140mm ab 16,90 € | Preisvergleich bei idealo.de


----------



## Phaneroptera (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Sind die neuen Noctua wirklich so unglaublich gut, wie man überall liest? Ich habe ein System mit 140er eLoops als Outtake und die CPU und Front werden mit "alten" Noctua und Fractal Venturi HF/HP bestückt (da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher welche wohin kommen).
Aber wenn man den Reviews glaubt, kann man mit den NF-A120x25 ein richtig gut gekühltes und trotzdem sehr leises System bauen. Insgesamt müsste ich da acht Lüfter ersetzen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob der Hype vielleicht übertrieben ist... 

Dann noch eine Frage zu den Lüftern, die ich schon hier habe. Ich werde einen Cryorig R1 mit 2 Lüftern verbauen und 2 als Intake in die Front. Gehäuse ist ein H700i, also nicht das Beste, aber auch nicht das Schlechteste was die Einschränkung angeht. Die Luft-Einlässe (meine die Löcher) sind ja doch ein wenig großzügiger als bei manch anderen.

Mit den Venturi HF-14 habe ich die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die an Lautstärke deutlich zulegen, wenn ein Staubfilter im Weg ist. Die Noctua NF-A14/15 zeigten bei vorherigen Gehäusen immer ein leichtes "Brummen", egal ob verschraubt oder entkoppelt - an Kühlern war das nicht der Fall. Die Venturi HP-14 sind manchmal etwas zickig (Rattern), wenn sie sich jedoch wohl fühlen sind sie sehr gut.
Momentan hätte ich mir gedacht, dass die HP-14 sich vielleicht als Intake ganz gut machen könnten (auch wenn die HF die offensichtlichere Wahl wären, aber siehe Oben) und die HF-14 (oder die Noctua) auf den Cryorig.
Schlechter Plan?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Dass Lüfter unglaublich gut sein sollen, hört man ja bei so ziemlich jedem Release.
In der Hinsicht also schon mal nichts Neues 

Ich warte erst mal, wie sich die Resonanzen in den unterschiedlichen Portalen so entwickeln.
Vielleicht bekomme ich ja auch irgendwann die Gelegenheit bzw. finde die Zeit, sie ausgiebig zu testen.

Gut werden sie schon sein.
Nur gut genug, um ein teures Upgrade zu rechtfertigen?

Die Frage, die ich mir vorerst stellen würde:
brauche ich da 120mm, wo die Umstände auch 140mm zulassen?  

Die von dir beschriebenen Erfahrungen kann ich nachvollziehen. Decken sich weitestgehend auch mit meinen Beobachtungen.
Die Venturi HF mögen keine Barrieren. Die sollte man möglichst wenig Widerstand entgegensetzen oder zumindest mit Shrouds aufbocken. Mit ein wenig Montagepuffer profitiert vor allem die Saugseite. Die wird dadurch deutlich leiser.
Bei Venturi HP bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich hinsichtlich der PWM-Probleme was geändert hat. Kann aber auch sein, dass es damals mit meiner Aquaero zusammenhing...


----------



## Phaneroptera (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Danke für die Antwort! Leider habe ich gerade kein Material hier, um den Venturi (HF) etwas Abstand zu geben - auch weil es relativ gut aussehen "müsste", da bei diesem Case genau der Bereich der Intake-Lüfter sehr frei und sichtbar ist. Da muss ich erstmal umdenken und dann schauen, ob ich mir vernünftiges Material für die HF-14 zulege oder ob sich dann nicht doch gleich neue Intake-Lüfter lohnen. Oder mich mit den Nebengeräuschen der "alten" Noctua abfinden, da sie ja doch mehr schaufeln als die Venturi-HP.

Bei den Venturi-HP hing es mit Sicherheit nicht (nur) mit deiner Steuerung zusammen, die Problematik kam ja bei vielen auf. Ich habe jetzt mal wieder "neue" (also aus einer aktuellen Lieferung, zuletzt hatte ich sie kurz nach dem Release) hier, also wird sich zeigen, ob Fractal da nachgebessert hat.

Vernünftige Intake-140er ist für mich echt ein Problem geworden, also im Vergleich zu Exhaust/Heatsink-Lüftern. Die HF-14 wären absolut an der Spitze von denen, die ich kenne, wenn sie nicht so extrem empfindlich wären. Eine Art Hybrid aus den HF und den HP könnte ein echter Hit sein.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Könntest dir ja sowas in etwa basteln 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...mm-luefter-roundup-2016-a-33.html#post8496794

Inzwischen gibts auch von Phobya 140er Plexi Shrouds:
Phobya 140x140x20mm Shroud Plexi | Luftervorkammer | Luftkuhlung | Aquatuning Germany

Ein Hybrid-Venturi wäre echt nicht verkehrt.
Weiß allerdings nicht, ob Fractal da auf absehbare Zeit überhaupt noch nachlegen möchte. Deren Aussagen nach sei ja auch mit den HP alles in Ordnung


----------



## Phaneroptera (19. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das was du da gebastelt hast sieht ideal aus, wesentlich besser als die verlinkten zum Kaufen! Leider müsste ich dafür trotzdem die Alphacool-"Kondome" () dazu besorgen.

Ich habe allerdings eine ziemlich riesige 140mm-Reserve, jedoch müsste ich da welche finden, die auch ohne Zusatz im verschraubten Endergebnis gut aussehen. Muss ich morgen mal die große Kiste der alten Dinger auspacken. Und wenn es nicht doof aussehen soll, müssten ja auch die Schrauben farblich und von der Form/Länge her so passen, dass sie nicht auffallen.

Hmm, ich habe auch noch zwei alte, kaputte Venturi (die Rotorblätter der HF können extrem leicht brechen, wenn man mal nicht aufpasst und sie im Lauf gestört werden, beim anderen musste ich die PINs mehrmals wieder an den Stecker kleben). Theoretisch könnte ich die nehmen und lange Schrauben, das wäre durch die Gummi-Ecken komplett versteckt.

Allerdings ziehen die Intakes bei dem Case ja die Luft seitlich aus den Löchern, ist es da wirklich ratsam die Lüfter weiter weg zu positionieren? Wenn sie von Vorne saugen würden wie in den meisten Gehäusen wäre es ja einfach ein Tunnel, aber so müsste die Luft gleich doppelt um die Ecke gesaugt werden. 
(Naja, nicht wirklich, aber ich hoffe du weißt was ich meine.)


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ist davor nicht noch ein Staubfilter?

Ansonsten ist die Verwinkelung erstmal nicht das Problem. Ich würde nur darauf achten, dass die Lüfterebene flächig abgedichtet ist, sodass die Luft nur durch die Lüfter ins Innere geraten kann. Dadurch kann dann nur noch Frischluft von außen angesaugt werden. Könnte man, wenn du den Montageabstand erhöhst, ja vielleicht mal ausprobieren


----------



## Phaneroptera (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ja, da hast recht, die Verwinkelung ist sowieso da, da hatte ich einen Denkfehler. Das ganze werde ich dann demnächst mal austesten und die Lautstärke vergleichen - sobald Motivation und Zeit sich mal wieder treffen.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Sind die neuen Noctua wirklich so unglaublich gut, wie man überall liest? Ich habe ein System mit 140er eLoops als Outtake und die CPU und Front werden mit "alten" Noctua und Fractal Venturi HF/HP bestückt (da bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher welche wohin kommen).
> Aber wenn man den Reviews glaubt, kann man mit den NF-A120x25 ein richtig gut gekühltes und trotzdem sehr leises System bauen. Insgesamt müsste ich da acht Lüfter ersetzen, aber ich weiß nicht, ob der Hype vielleicht übertrieben ist...



Unglaublich gut...ja schon. Also die x25 sind wirklich dermaßen optimiert wie kein anderer Lüfter. Enorme Effizienz (also Verhältniss aus LAutstärke zu Leistung), dazu keine Eigenarten wie Geräusche vor Hindernisse etc und  einfach überall einsetzbar. Man sieht das die wirklich lange an dem Ding gefeilt haben.
ABER: Man muss einfach mal schauen in welchen Bereichen man hier bewegt. Es geht um 1-2 Grad bessere Leistung (auf CPU Kühler gemessen). Es macht in der Hinsicht natürlich keinen Sinn seine guten "alten" Lüfter gegen die x25 auszutauschen. Das wäre im Hinblick auf Kosten-Nutzen totaler GAU.


----------



## Nitroglow (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

O_o ..... Ich bin Überladen ........ pickUp LüfterInfos......... Ich bin Überladen.....  
Danke für die Testreihe Echt der Hammer.

Von Welchen Noctua Redet Ihr? Ich Brauche Später neue 140er Lüfter für einen HardwareLabs Radiator Optimiert auf 800rpm die Radis. 
Hatte vor die Hier Blind zu bestellen NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Nitroglow schrieb:


> O_o ..... Ich bin Überladen ........ pickUp LüfterInfos......... Ich bin Überladen.....
> Danke für die Testreihe Echt der Hammer.
> 
> Von Welchen Noctua Redet Ihr? Ich Brauche Später neue 140er Lüfter für einen HardwareLabs Radiator Optimiert auf 800rpm die Radis.
> Hatte vor die Hier Blind zu bestellen NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap



von den neuen 120er a12x25 - die man mittels rahmen auch auf 140er radis nutzen können soll), aber ob die da wirklich einem 140er nicht nachstehen weiß ich nicht - mit A14 machst du nix falsch.


----------



## Nitroglow (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Okay ^^ als Unwissender von Lüftern ...komme ich mit dem Abkürzungen einfach Durcheinander  die A14 bezieht sich auf NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap ...öhm was mir gerade auffällt .... Ich habe Optionen oben im Feld von der Nachricht schrieben? zB. Zitat oder Code einfügen oder Smiliys Wie kommt das? ein BUG von Firefox?


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die verschiedenen Varianten des A14 sind im Kern alle gleich, leisten also bei gleichen Einstellungen das Selbe unterscheiden sich nur von keinen Eckpunkten.

Der NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap ist das gleiche wie der NF-A14 PWM nur in gefälligerem schwarz, statt dem typischen Noctua braun. Dann gibts noch die industrials mit besonders hoher drehzahl, die interessieren aber nicht


----------



## Phaneroptera (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Eine Frage hätte ich noch. Ich habe ja, wie schon geschrieben, NB eLoops (die B14-2) als Exhausts in meinem System. Zumindest wenn ich gerade ein Gehäuse habe, das groß genug ist, laufen da ein paar Hinten und Oben. Ich hatte immer das Gefühl, dass die eLoops, wenn man mehrere da reinpflanzt - und dadurch die Drehzahl niedrig halten kann - einen guten Kompromiss aus Leistung und Lautstärke bieten. Jetzt sind die aber zumindest auf dem Papier und meist auch in der Anwendung ja eher für Kühler und Radiatoren üblich - und auf dem Papier (mal wieder) wären z.B. die Venturi HF-14 ein theoretisch besserer (zumindest mal von der Leistung her) Exhaust-Lüfter, wenn ich mich da nicht irre.

Was sagen die Experten hier dazu? Liege ich da daneben, die eLoops als Exhaust zu nutzen? Dazu muss ich aber noch sagen, dass sie ansonsten im Schrank verstauben würden, habe gerade keine andere Stelle, an der ich sie gebrauchen könnte.


----------



## Narbennarr (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die eloops haben schon eine gigantische Effizienz, wenn sie frei arbeiten können. Da zu wechseln ist schon recht überflüssig. eLoops wechselt man nur, wenn sie Probleme machen (dröhnen etc)


----------



## Phaneroptera (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Oh, danke für die blitzschnelle Antwort! Ich hatte eben meist gelesen oder gehört, dass sie besonders effizient sind, wenn es um Kühlkörper geht. Aber wenn die im frei arbeitenden Rauspusten auch vergleichsweise sehr gut sind, macht das ja sogar Sinn und ist nicht nur weil ich sie halt übrig hab. Danke nochmals.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (20. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Komplett ohne Widerstand sind die HF-14 schon sehr stark.
Je nach dem, wie das Gitter beschaffen ist, könnten sich die eLoop aber besser durchsetzen. Die drücken die Luft einfach besser durch.


----------



## Phaneroptera (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ist von den HF-14 auch abzuraten, wenn es um einen CPU-Kühler wie den Cryorig R1 geht? 
Mit den alternativen Ecken wären sie von Größe, Farbe und Form her einfach perfekt. Ich habe ja selbst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die HF-14 lauter werden können, wenn eine direkte, "vollständige" Barriere wie ein Staubfilter im Weg ist. Bei einem Kühler ist der Abstand zwar nur minimal größer für den Lüfter in der Mitte, jedoch bekommt er ja einerseits schon "Hilfe" vom Vorderen (wenn das überhaupt hilft), andererseits sind die Lamellen nicht komplett "geschlossen". Sorge macht mir hier die enge der Lamellen. Ich hatte früher mal HF-14 an einem Olymp, was besser war als die mitgelieferten Lüfter, aber wenn mein Auge mich nicht täuscht sind die Lamellen des R1 etwas restriktiver und der Abstand beim Olymp größer.

Die NF-A15 sind ja immer die erste Empfehlung in dem Fall, jedoch würde ich diese nach Abmessen aller Abstände und der Optik wegen (nicht die Farbe, die Form stört) wirklich nur sehr ungerne einsetzen.

Tut mir wirklich leid, dass ich hier so mit Fragen "spamme", aber mein System ist noch nicht fertig - und dadurch, dass da auf relativ engem Raum gearbeitet werden muss (weil kaum ein Gehäuse-Hersteller mehr einen dicken CPU-Kühler *und* Exhaust-Lüfter im Deckel zu wollen scheint) wäre es ein Segen, wenn ich es da möglichst gleich richtig mache, anstatt sofort wieder umbauen zu müssen.

@Kabelbinder: Habe die HP-14 mal weitergegeben und anscheinend hat sich absolut nichts geändert, die Lagergeräusche sind immer noch da. Egal ob per PWM, Lüfterstuerung... das Ergebnis bleibt gleich - je niedriger die RPM, desto stärker ist es hörbar und erst bei hohen Geschwindigkeiten geht es unter. Sehr schade.


----------



## Narbennarr (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kannst auch die A15 chromax nehmen  Haben Rundrahmen und den richtigen Abstand.


----------



## Phaneroptera (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich sagte ja, Farbe ist egal. Ich habe die chromax sogar hier. Es geht um die Form. Venturi = Rund, Kompakt, fügen sich schön in das Gesamtbild des Kühlers ein. A15 = wirken durch die "abstehenden Eckteile" und auch insgesamt unschön, als wären sie zu groß für den Kühler. A14 geht nur mit Verbiegen der Klammern und sehen total deplatziert aus an dem Kühler.

Wie gesagt, dass das der "normale" Erstvorschlag ist, weiß ich. Ging eher darum ob die Venturi da Probleme machen.

Ich würde einfach gerne die Venturi an der CPU arbeiten lassen und Noctuas vorübergehend als Intake verwenden. Aber da ist eben die Frage, ob es ohne unnötig hohe Lautstärke so passt. Leistungstechnisch ist es ja beinahe irrelevant, der R1 liegt selbst mit den miesen Cryorig-Lüftern nahe an den Ergebnissen mit A15.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Ist von den HF-14 auch abzuraten, wenn es um einen CPU-Kühler wie den Cryorig R1 geht? ...


Bedenke, dass es ein 3-PIn Lüfter ist. Da musst Du schauen, wie Dein Board damit umgeht.


----------



## Phaneroptera (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Das ist klar, moderne Boards bieten aber meist auch eine gescheite Spannungsregelung und ich brauche keine spezielle CPU-Lüfterkurve.

Naja, wenn niemand sich zu den Venturi da positiv äußert mache ich wohl die A15 dran. Sieht halt einfach nicht gut aus.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wieso wird die Entscheidung überhaupt von unseren Meinungen abhängig gemacht? 
Das Wichtigste ist doch, dass du in Anbetracht aller Faktoren mit der Konstellation zurieden bist.

Wenn du in der Form und Farbe keine Alternative siehst: probiers doch einfach aus!


----------



## Phaneroptera (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Weil ihr damit mehr Erfahrung habt, es ging ja weniger um Meinung sondern mehr darum ob die HF-14 bei einem Kühler dieser Art das gleiche Problem entwickeln wie durch die Blockierung von Staubfiltern etc.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Streng genau genommen: ja. Auch ein Kühler bildet natürlich einen zu überwinden Formwiderstand, der den Luftfluss stören und die Lautstärke erhöhen kann.

Je nachdem, welche Drehzahlen anliegen, ist das aber nicht all zu dramatisch. Unter 500 RPM sind die Venturi HF nicht ganz so pingelig. Wenn es in dem Rahmen von der Kühlleistung her hinhaut, sollte es doch irgendwie hinhauen.

Ansonsten wäre da wie vorgeschlagen noch der A15. Von der Optik her vielleicht nicht für jeden der Renner. Dafür jedoch sehr gut für Kühlkörper geeignet.
Bin bisher eigentlich auch mit den Thermalrights TY 147ern sehr gut zurechtgekommen. Die sind vom Design her ja ähnlich aufgebaut.


----------



## Phaneroptera (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich gehe auf Nummer sicher mit den A15, jedoch sind leider wegen den abstehenden Ecken nicht mal die Klammern geeignet. Es passt zwar, aber die Klammern quetschen die Anti-Vibrations-Ecken und beschädigen diese auf Dauer wahrscheinlich.

_edit_: Ich nehme meine alten TY147A - ist mir erst nach deiner Anmerkung als Option bewusst geworden. Da passen die Klammern - die Noctua werden da sonst zu sehr gequetscht. Ich hoffe, die bringen einen guten Kompromiss aus jedem Bereich.

Wenn ich dann meine Noctua als Intake verwende, habe ich keine potentielle Geräuschbelästigung und die Venturi wandern fürs Erste wieder in die Packung. Sollte dann alles ziemlich leise sein - wenn die Berichte über die anscheinend gute Kühlung der Aorus GTX 1080 TI stimmen.

_edit_: Werden doch die HF-14 als Intake, die 120er-Montagemöglichkeiten sind nicht so Optimal in dem Fall.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die NF-A15 sind den TY147 vom Design her sehr sehr ähnlich. Viel nehmen sie sich von der Leistung her nicht.

Hatte lange Zeit einen TR auf meinem Genesis und war mit der Leistung sehr zufrieden. Lautstärke war in Ordnung. Relativ tieffrequent und nicht so an- und abschwellend wie bei meinen NF-A14.
Die neueren, mit den überarbeiteten Lagern, sollen ja noch besser sein...


----------



## Nitroglow (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die verschiedenen Varianten des A14 sind im Kern alle gleich, leisten also bei gleichen Einstellungen das Selbe unterscheiden sich nur von keinen Eckpunkten.
> 
> Der NF-A14 PWM chromax.black.swap ist das gleiche wie der NF-A14 PWM nur in gefälligerem schwarz, statt dem typischen Noctua braun. Dann gibts noch die industrials mit besonders hoher drehzahl, die interessieren aber nicht



achso wenn die bis auf der Farbe Identisch sind kann ich auch die Normalen nehmen die sieht man eh nicht


----------



## Narbennarr (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

jo, da bekommst auch den besseren lieferumfang


----------



## Nitroglow (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo,
 die würde auch reichen NF-P14s redux-1200 PWM - 140mm  Die Farbe Grau gefällt mir auch und ich muss sowieso extra noch zwei Vierfach 4Pin Kabel kaufen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Ist von den HF-14 auch abzuraten, wenn es um einen CPU-Kühler wie den Cryorig R1 geht?
> Mit den alternativen Ecken wären sie von Größe, Farbe und Form her einfach perfekt. Ich habe ja selbst die Erfahrung gemacht, dass die HF-14 lauter werden können, wenn eine direkte, "vollständige" Barriere wie ein Staubfilter im Weg ist. Bei einem Kühler ist der Abstand zwar nur minimal größer für den Lüfter in der Mitte, jedoch bekommt er ja einerseits schon "Hilfe" vom Vorderen (wenn das überhaupt hilft), andererseits sind die Lamellen nicht komplett "geschlossen". Sorge macht mir hier die enge der Lamellen. Ich hatte früher mal HF-14 an einem Olymp, was besser war als die mitgelieferten Lüfter, aber wenn mein Auge mich nicht täuscht sind die Lamellen des R1 etwas restriktiver und der Abstand beim Olymp größer.
> 
> Die NF-A15 sind ja immer die erste Empfehlung in dem Fall, jedoch würde ich diese nach Abmessen aller Abstände und der Optik wegen (nicht die Farbe, die Form stört) wirklich nur sehr ungerne einsetzen.
> ...



Ich habe ihn nicht explizit mit dem R1 verglichen, aber was Vorverwirbelung angeht, sind die schiefen Lamellen des Olymp ein Worst-Case. Ich habe ihn probehalber auch mit den NF-A15 eines NH-D15 bestückt und sehr deutliche Störgeräusche am mittleren Lüfter beobachtet – dabei ist Aerodynamik der NF-A14/A15 nun wirklich nicht sonderlich komplex oder empfindlich.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Passiert beim Olymp leider mit einigen Lüftern, die bisschen mehr durchpusten als die recht zurückhaltenden Wingsboost.


----------



## Phaneroptera (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Kommt bei mir wahrscheinlich auch davon, dass ich zu der Zeit, als ich den Olymp noch verbaut hatte, noch nicht so empfindlich auf Nebengeräusche reagiert habe. Mich erstaunt der Cryorig immer wieder aufs Neue, denn eigentlich sieht er von der Bauweise, Lamellen etc. so aus, als wäre er anfälliger für solche Probleme als z.B. ein NH-D15(s), jedoch kühlt er bei mir gleich gut und mit ebenso wenig Geräuschentwicklung und ist dabei auch noch kompakter. Nur das System zur Lüftermontage ist nicht ganz so optimal. Aber gerade durch die kompakteren Maße ist er zumindest für mich die Nr. 1 auf dem Gebiet. Wenn man davon absieht, dass die Lüfter nichts taugen.

@Kabelbinder: Ich weiß, dass das hier eigentlich für 140er gedacht ist, aber hast du eventuell vor, den Noctua NF-A12x25 hier auch mal genau unter die Lupe zu nehmen? Klar, gibt schon einige Tests, aber deine Einstufung der Lüfter hier - auch was die subjektiveren Dinge bei der Beurteilung eines Lüfters angeht - hat für mich beinahe immer gepasst.


----------



## Narbennarr (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Auch wenn es Eigenwerbung ist
Test: Noctua A12x25 Serie  - Details

vlt klärt das ja ein paar Fragen für dich, ansonsten melde dich und ich schaue was ich tun kann


----------



## DerKabelbinder (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

*@Phaneroptera:*
Muss ich mal schauen, ob ich die Zeit dafür finde 

Narbennarrs Test ist fürs Erste aber sicher keine schlechte Referenz.


----------



## Phaneroptera (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Wahrscheinlich ist die bedeutendste Frage für mich kaum beantwortbar ohne dass ich es selbst teste. Mich interessieren gemessene Lautstärkeangaben inzwischen kaum noch, da ich zumindest für mich festgestellt habe, dass nicht die Lautstärke, sondern der "Charakter" des erzeugten Geräusches ausschlaggebend ist. Jedoch ist das wohl schlicht subjektiv. Der generelle Klang von Noctua-Lüftern ist für mich nur "ok" gewesen bisher. Außerdem habe ich noch nirgendwo von einem Unterschied saugend/pustend gelesen was das angeht, nur dass er stets laufruhig sein soll. Aber mir ist bislang kein Lüfter untergekommen, dessen Charakter sich nicht verändert, wenn man die zwei Szenarien vergleicht.

Wahrscheinlich leide ich da an einem "zu gut um wahr zu sein"-Syndrom, da das Teil eben eine Eier legende Woll-Milch-Sau zu sein scheint, und da ich zahllose Lüfter bis zum Erbrechen getestet habe und mir das nur einen Schrank voll von Lüftern gebracht hat, überwiegt der Pessimismus und die "Angst", mal wieder viel Geld hinzulegen.

Ein Paradebeispiel für Luxusprobleme. "Mein PC ist so leise, dass die Frequenz des Windes oder der Schwingungen negativ herausstechen! *heul*"

Und je mehr man daran dreht, desto empfindlicher wird das Gehör dafür...


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Der A12x25 klingt deutlich angenehmer als ein F12, P12 und sogar A14/15. Diese Noctuas sind ja eher tiefe Turbinen wenn sie aufdrehen und dröhnen. Der A12 geht da deutlich "weicher" und rauschender ans Werk.

Was saugend/pustend angeht ist der A12 da wirklich fast so konstant wie ein S12, also wirklich klasse für den saugenden Betrieb. Ich Spitze für dich aber gerne nochmal die Ohren und versuche es besser zu beschreiben. Mal gucken ob ich irgendwie die Möglichkeit finde um Soundfiles zu machen


----------



## Phaneroptera (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich glaube ich sollte wohl einfach das "Risiko" eingehen. Ich musste gerade erst Hardware im Wert von 2.000€ ersetzen, da ist es irgendwie absurd jetzt an den Lüftern zu sparen. Ist einfach irrational, sich die beste (Mainstream-)Hardware zu kaufen, und dann gerade bei einem nicht gedämmten Gehäuse an den Lüftern zu sparen.

Es nervt mich daran bloß, dass ich hier über die Jahre wirklich Lüfter im Wert von mehreren hundert Euro angesammelt habe - da ist es einfach frustrierend, keinen guten Kompromiss hinzubekommen.

Was die Sache mit den Soundfiles angeht: mach dir da wegen mir keinen Stress - denn die subjektive Einschätzung von z.B. dir oder dem Kabelbinder ist mir da viel mehr Wert (lese ja schon ewig hier mit, aber eben erst seit kurzer Zeit aktiv). 
Ich habe auch noch nie einen wirklichen Sinn darin gesehen, da selbst gut gemachte Aufnahmen sich in der Realität, in einem Gehäuse etc. ganz anders anhören können.

Ich werde wohl meine Kiste(n) an Lüftern noch mal durchgehen und schauen, ob sich irgendwas besser für dieses Gehäuse eignet - und ansonsten eben doch in Richtung NF-A12x25 schielen.

Außer jemand hat speziell mit dem NZXT H700i und einer Luftkühlung darin noch Tips - natürlich ohne diesen Smart-Blödsinn, den Kram habe ich als erstes entfernt, aber sonst ist es einfach vom Stil und der Verarbeitung her genau mein Geschmack (könnte natürlich noch ein wenig günstiger und ohne den "Smart"-Crap gehen).

(Falls ich diesen Thread hier zu sehr mit quasi Off-Topic Sachen zuspamme, bitte sagen.  )


----------



## v3nom (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Bei 120mm sind die NF-A12x25 definitv meine Favoriten und ich habe auch schon fast Premium Modelle durch.


----------



## Phaneroptera (26. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich nutze aktuell nur 140er, aber laut allen Tests verliere ich da ja nichts, wenn ich auf 120er umsteigen würde. Darf ich fragen was der/die Favorit(en) unter den 140mm bei dir sind?


----------



## wdkhifi (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Oh Gott, danke an den Kabelbinder!!! Die Venturi sind einfach echt der Hit, zumindest anscheinend in meinem Setup  

Ich habe meinen Gaming Rechner in einem Phanteks Enthoo Pro M - Tempered Glass. In der Front hatte ich zuvor SW3 1x und 1x einen PH-F140SP und zur Abluft wieder 2x SW3. Klar, das System war runtergeregelt mit der Thermaltake Lüftersteuerung leise, aber es heizte sich dank meiner Ti auch schnell auf. Auf 1000rpm fehlte mir dann bei den SW's bei härteren Gaming-Szenarien die Power. Nun zu meinem Test vorhin:

3. Stock Altbauwohnung Südseite, angenehme 28/29° im Wohnzimmer. Verbaut diesmal 4x Venturi. i7 7700k auf 5,0 GHz geschraubt bei 1,4V mit straffen LLD und die 1080Ti auf Max TDP Und Spannung gestellt. Battlefield 1 gestartet, Amiens, Zuschauermodus, Auflösungsskalierung auf 200% (von 4k ausgehend). Nun nach ca. 20 Minuten hatte ich im Gehäuse eine Temperatur von nur ~33°C! Die Ti pustete sich bei 30-40fps einen ab und die GPU-Temperatur lag bei 77/78° und bereits über 2000rpm an der MSI. Trotzdem reichte das 5V-Profil für die Lüfter um die nun langsam 500-600W Last hinreichend mit Frischluft zuversorgen. Stellt man dann diese Biester auf Max-Spannung, startet ein angenehmer nun deutlich wahrnehmbarer Luftzug und nach ca. 10 min. konnte ich im Gehäuse wieder angenehme Raumtemperatur von 28/29° messen. Die GPUtemperatur entspannte sich auf anfang 70°C und die CPU konnte sich auch um 2-3°C auf ~65° (geköpft) einpendeln.  Die PCH und Mainboardtemperaturen bestätigten das. 

Ich bin echt begeistert. Sie fördern wirklich sehr viel Luft durch die Maschine  

Beste Grüße,


----------



## Narbennarr (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die relativ offene Front deiner Pro M kommt den Venturi natürlich sehr gelegen, da können die Teile zeigen was sie können. Gute Kombi


----------



## Phaneroptera (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Sind Lüfter wie die eLoops (2 als Exhaust) oder die Noctua NF-A14 (2 als Intake) eigentlich überhaupt noch effektiv, wenn sie alle so zwischen 500 und 600rpm schaufeln? Das wäre bei mir von der Lautstärke her freundlich, aber ist ja jeweils ziemlich weit unten in ihrem Leistungsbereich. Oder kann man bei solchen "hochwertigen" Lüftern auch bei solchen Drehzahlen einen vernünftigen Airflow aufrecht erhalten?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

*@dkhifi:*
Danke!
Gern gehört, dass ich helfen konnte 

*@Phaneroptera:*
Grundsätzlich steigt das Fördervolumen im Verhältnis zum Energiebedarf linear. In der Hinsicht also schonmal egal. Der statische Druck jedoch verhält sich exponentiell!
(siehe Affinitätsgesetz)

Damit wird ein Lüfter _theoretisch_ umso effizienter, je schneller er dreht, weil er mehr Druck aufbauen kann.  Ob sich das jenseits der industriellen Standards, wo in der Regel weit mehr als 500-1000 U/min anliegen, überhaupt so bemerkbar macht, sei jedoch mal dahingestellt. So lange der vorherrschende Gegendruck nicht außerordentlich hoch ist (einfache Lüftergitter meist noch im grünen Bereich), ist es sowieso egal. Der Mehrwert an Druck kommt dort gar nicht zum Tragen.

Ob Drehzahlen im Bereich von bspw. 500-600 U/min schon ausreichen, um die vorliegende Barriere druckseitig zu bewältigen, muss man einfach ausprobieren.

Von all dem abgesehen kann man pauschal denke ich aber schon sagen, dass teurere Modelle ihre verbesserte Effizienz auch im niedrigeren Drehzahlenbereich auspielen können.


----------



## Phaneroptera (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich glaube ich bin zu doof um aus deiner Antwort praktische Schlüsse zu ziehen.  Trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ich weiß nicht, vielleicht habe ich deine Frage auch zu sehr um die Ecke gedacht. Die Hitze der alten R9 steigt mir gerade ein wenig zu Kopf 

500 bis 600 U/min können schon ausreichen, wenn die TDP nicht all zu krass ist und man darauf achtet, die Luftwiderstände so gering wie möglich zu halten. Sobald man feinere Gitter, tiefere Kühlkörper oder schlichtweg ein sehr leistungshungriges System einsetzt, kommt man aber schnell an die Grenzen. Da hilft auch die bessere Effizienz der teureren Modelle nicht viel. Irgendwann muss einfach die Drehzahl angehoben werden, um vor allem den statischen Druck zu erhöhen. Das ist auch das Problem, an dem die Venturi HF oft scheitern. Die haben zwar auch bei geringen Drehzahlen einen enormen Luftdurchsatz, andererseits jedoch kaum Druck. Sprich, die Drehzahl muss in vielen Fällen wieder angehoben werden, um den statischen Druck entsprechend anzuheben, welcher erst dann die herrschenden Barrieren (Luftwiderstände) effektiv überwinden kann.


----------



## Phaneroptera (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Noctua vor dem feinen Staubfilter werden halt jenseits von 650 schon ziemlich laut (man bedenke es handelt sich hier nicht um ein gedämmtes Gehäuse) und die Loops befördern trotz grobem Gitter gefühlt erst ab 600 wirklich Luft nach draußen, werden ab 750 zwar nicht direkt laut wie die Noctua, aber geben ein eher hochfrequentes, unangenehmes Surren von sich. Die Thermalright auf meinem R1 können ruhig auf 700 laufen, das ist für diesen Kühler auch genug und nicht störend. Aber 8700k und 1080 Ti können es sich nicht leisten, auch noch gegen einen schlechten Airflow anzukämpfen.

Mich nervt es einfach. Ich habe so ziemlich alle "üblichen" Lüfter hier, bekomme für dieses Gehäuse aber keine gute Kombi hin, die nicht zu laut und trotzdem luftig ist. Normal sollten 2 140er Noctua und 2-3 Loops das locker schaffen, aber momentan sind die gewünschten 800-900rpm (also höher musste ich Gehäuselüfter noch nie drehen lassen) einfach unangenehm.

Ich kann noch versuchen einfach alles mit SW3 zuzupflastern, wobei deren Leistung im Vergleich und im Verhältnis zur Geräuschkulisse sie bei mir immer wieder auf die Bank verweist. (Wobei sie ja angeblich gar nicht mehr so schlecht dastehen in Sachen Druck.)

Es ist nicht so, als würde gerade heiße Luft in meinem Gehäuse rumstehen, aber ich hätte lieber Reserven nach oben sozusagen. Muss mich wohl für wärmer oder lauter entscheiden. Oder all meine Reserven in die neuen Noctua schmeißen...


----------



## DerKabelbinder (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Dann solltest du ggf. über eine potente Wasserkühlung oder einen Gehäusewechsel Gedanken machen 
Die Lüfter allein sind ja nur ein Bruchteil der Rechnung. Und wenn du da schon so ziemlich alles im oberen Segment ausprobiert hast, dann wird wohl nur noch ein Optimieren an anderer Stelle helfen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (31. Mai 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Naja, das Gehäuse ist bis auf fehlende Dämmung mit weitem Abstand das Beste, was ich bisher hatte, daher muss ich den Abstrich in der Kategorie wohl in Kauf nehmen.


----------



## wdkhifi (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Narbennarr schrieb:


> Die relativ offene Front deiner Pro M kommt den Venturi natürlich sehr gelegen, da können die Teile zeigen was sie können. Gute Kombi



Jap  Wobei ich jetzt feststellen musste, dass in der Abluft die Venturi wieder nicht ganz so optimal sind. In der offenen großen Front sind sie super, aber nahe am NH-D15 könnten sie druckvoller sein. Aber ich denke ich werde einfach wieder die Nocutas auf meinen NH-D15 setzen, derzeit wirbeln da die Sw3 Highspeed (Optikgründe) und ich habe das Gefühl das die sich bisschen totdrehen vor den engen Kühlrippen des NH-D15. Dort macht sich vermutlich der NF-A15 besser oder?

Beste Grüße,


----------



## Phaneroptera (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die A15 sind fast das Beste für den D15, wenn nicht gar das Beste. Billiger und schöner wären die Thermalright TY-147A. Die haben in etwa den gleichen Aufbau, aber eine andere Geräuschkulisse - sie sind nicht lauter, aber wenn man beide aufdreht, ist die Art des Geräusches einfach unterschiedlich. Manche bevorzugen die A15, manche die TY-147A (kosten nur 10€). Meist werden die TY-147A als Alternative gewählt weil schwarz/weiß den meisten besser gefällt. Aber man könnte theoretisch auch die schwarzen chromax A15 nehmen, jedoch finde ich es nicht unbedingt gerechtfertigt, 16€ mehr zu bezahlen als für die TY-147A.

Venturi und Silent Wings sind nicht so toll für den Kühler. Funktioniert natürlich, aber mit welchen, die darauf ausgelegt sind, erreichst du bessere Temperaturen bei weniger Lärm. (Habe alle genannten Lüfter schon selbst an eben diesem Kühler gehabt, also alles Erfahrungswerte.)


----------



## wdkhifi (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



Phaneroptera schrieb:


> Die A15 sind fast das Beste für den D15, wenn nicht gar das Beste.



Jap, ich habe sie vorhin wieder draufgeschnallt und subjektiv zunächst machen sie sich einfach am besten auf dem NH! Der Tipp mit dem TY-147A ist sehr gut  Vielleicht probiere ich das mal aus, wobei ich mir auf Grund des niedrigen Preises da wieder so meine Gedanken mache  Die Chromaxserie ist schon geil, aber ich hadere da noch nur wegen Optikgründen soviel hinzublättern. Demnächst steht ja vllt noch aus Bastelwut ein Umbau auf Z370 an und tendiere dahingehend eher zur Maximus-Serie -> daher müssen die Braunen wohl noch ne Weile im Einsatz bleiben.  

Grüße und schönes We,


----------



## Phaneroptera (1. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Ja, das mit dem Preis kann ich verstehen, aber das sind wirklich kompetente Lüfter für diesen Zweck, das können dir hier so einige bestätigen. Als Gehäuselüfter etc sind sie nicht mehr ganz so gut.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (2. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Die Thermalrights sind für den Preis wirklich klasse. Mir persönlich gefällt die Geräuschkulisse der TY147A sogar besser, als die der NF-A14.
Phanteks wäre auch noch eine etwas günstigere Alternative. Werden ebenso gerne unterschätzt.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Servus 

suche einen guten CPU Lüfter und Gehäuselüfter. Sollte relaiv leise sein und schon etwas Luft durch Case drücken. Hab aktuell bi eLoops B14-1 was aber etwas zu wenig ist mit 600U/min. Aber mit 5Db unschlagbar von der Lautstärke her.
Eventuell kann mich ja jemand beraten.


----------



## Phaneroptera (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Noctua NF-A12x25. (Imho die Antwort auf (fast) jede Frage momentan.) 

Machen sich trotz 120 mm gut auf dem Genesis (wenn die Signatur aktuell ist) und nach meinen "Tests" als Gehäuselüfter sowieso unschlagbar - von leise und trotzdem sehr gut bis hin zu brachialer Leistung bei erstaunlich zahmer Geräuschkulisse, ist alles drin. 120 mm ist beim Umstieg etwas komisch, wenn man vorher überall 140 hatte, aber man gewöhnt sich dran.

Sollte die Farbe das Problem sein gäbe es noch den Tip, eines dieser Alphacool Lüfter-Kondome zu nutzen, dann ist es gar nicht mal so "schlimm". Wird dann insgesamt halt etwas teuer.

Preistipp ist wie oben genannt der TY-147A. Spitzen-Lüfter für 10€ und sieht dazu noch ordentlich aus. Inzwischen auch quadratisch zu haben, hatte aber nur die "runde" Variante.

Ansonsten wären mehr Details wichtig um Vorschläge machen zu können.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@Phaneroptera

danke erst mal für die ausführlicher Erklärung. Werd mir mal den NF-A mal anschauen und auch die "Rahmenüberzieher"
Was für Details bräuchtest du da noch um mehr Vorschläge machen zu können?


----------



## v3nom (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Warum nicht etwas schnellere eLoops und diese regeln?


----------



## Corsair_Fan (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@v3nom
überleg ich auch schon PWM lohnt sich da eigentlich nicht wirklich bleib nur noch B14-2 oder B14-3


----------



## Phaneroptera (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Du sagtest etwas von CPU-Lüfter, da ist ja die Frage, welches Modell und erst dann, welche und wie viele Lüfter. Dein Gehäuse habe ich hier rumstehen und ich würde es persönlich mit den genannten NF-A12x25 bestücken und bei Geldnot nur als Exhaust vielleicht eLoops, wobei die da auch schon bei 800rpm zB deutlich hörbarer werden als das neue Wunderkind von Noctua, welches selbst dann noch ordentlich pustet.

Ein Pluspunkt von 120 mm kann sein, dass man Platz gewinnt für Sachen wie LED-Streifen etc. und in diesem Fall, ohne dafür Leistung zu opfern.

edit: Ich habe die B14-2 und die können da nicht mithalten beim Geräuschkulisse/Leistungs-Verhältnis.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (14. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

okay danke aber das Case wird durch ein Define R6 demnächst ersetzt. Gibs die besagten NF-A auch in 140mm oder nur 120mm? Hab die NZXT jetzt bekommen und da brauch ich den Controller nicht vom R6 also kann ich 120mm und 140mm gemischt betreiben. Was ist eigentlich mit den NF-F12 chromax? Weil braune Lüfter zu einen weiße Case passt irgendwie nicht zusammen. Leistung, Lautstärke und Aussehen sollte schon passen.


----------



## Phaneroptera (18. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Also ich habe das jetzt strikt nach Leistung und Lautstärke empfohlen. Wenn das Noctua-Braun nicht geht, hast du quasi wieder freie Auswahl an allen möglichen 140 mm (die chromax-Serie, Silent Wings, Venturi, Phanteks, eLoops ... lange Liste) in so einem Case. Hatte das R6 nur kurz und habe da keinen Grund gesehen, 120 mm einzusetzen. Falls es wegen einem Radiator 120er sein müssen sind die F12 ordentlich.

Wenn ich das richtig interpretiere hast du NZXT Lüfter verbaut? Dann passt dein letzter Satz leider nicht wirklich, die haben im Lüfter-Sektor aktuell wirklich nur Unterdurchschnittliches - ich habe sonst nichts gegen die Firma, mein Gehäuse ist von denen und das Beste, das ich je hatte.

Also wenn dir Leistung und Lautstärke wirklich auch etwas bedeuten passt das nicht - Leistung nur mit absurder Geräuschkulisse, leise nur mit gleichzeitig schlechter Leistung. Aber Lüfter sind manchmal auch Geschmackssache. 

Und den besagten NF-A12x25 gibt es nur in 120 mm und Noctua-Braun. Die Vorgänger findest du auch in anderen Farben, aber wenn dir z.B. die NZXT zusagen, kannst auch gleich alles damit füllen - ist für die Geräuschkulisse immer schön wenn alle auf der gleichen Linie surren.


----------



## Corsair_Fan (19. Juni 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

@Phaneroptera

ne hab die NZXT Grid+ V2 das meinte ich damit also ist es jetzt egal ob ich komplett 140mm fahre oder ein Mix aus 140mm + 120mm mache das wollte ich damit sagen.
Ja bin auch noch nicht viel weiter welche es werden sollen  hab aber noch ein bissel Zeit und dank den Videos von der Computex18 weiß ich das noch ein paar schöne Sachen auf einen zukommen werden an Cases, Lüftern usw. da fällt die entscheidung ja noch leichter danke Computex


----------



## amer_der_erste (14. September 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*



DerKabelbinder schrieb:


> Habs mir das Case gerade mal angesehen.
> Würde an deiner Stelle vorne zwei 140er, oben einen 120er und hinten einen 120er reinsetzen.
> Die Silent Wings 3 120/140, NF-P12/NF-A14 oder PH-F120/140SP (wenns günstiger sein soll) kämen da ggf. infrage. Würde wenn, dann übrigens nicht mischen sondern bei einem Hersteller bleiben
> 
> Und auf jeden fall mal den CPU-Lüfter drosseln! ^^



Hallöchen,

deine Tipps haben mir sehr geholfen 

Nun, will ich wieder ein wenig basteln..

Wo würdest du in die Decke den Lüfter montieren?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Links wird es fast schon zu eng wegen dem CPU-Kühler


----------



## DerKabelbinder (14. September 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hallo,

nach Möglichkeit auf jeden Fall pustend nach hinten setzen. Also so, dass er die Abluft vom Kühler direkt nach außen befördert.
Eventuelle Platzprobleme könnte man auch mit einem Low Profile 120mm lösen 

LG
Kabelbinder


----------



## v3nom (27. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Schaffst du es dir mal den neuen Arctic PWM PST anzugucken? Soll wohl extrem gut sein.


----------



## DerKabelbinder (29. Dezember 2018)

*AW: 140mm Lüfter-Roundup 2016*

Hey v3nom 

ich bin zur Zeit eigentlich mit ganz anderen Projekten zugange. Kann noch nicht genau sagen, wann ich mich wieder näher mit der Luftkühlung beschäftigen werde. Geplant ist jedenfalls, solche Inhalte künftig im Blog-Format anzubieten, wo dann auch etwas mehr Raum für andere Themen (nicht nur Beiträge zu LuKü und Silent-Systemen) bleibt.

LG und guten Übergang!
_Kabelbinder_


----------



## Berky (28. April 2020)

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit beim NF-S12B FLX den Rotorblatt zu entfernen ohne etwas kaputt zu machen?


----------

